# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  على مائدة الأدب  ... الحلقة الأولى مع الأستاذة لميس الإمــام

## جيهان محمد على

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



للأدبِ سحر لا يُنكر وللقلمِ سطوةً على القلوب والأرواح أشدُ من سطوة السيف والبندقية...  



ولكم كانت أُمنيتى أن التقى بأرباب القلم ..أُحاورهم...أُسامرهم وأُبحِرُ داخل فكرهم 



...أنهلُ من فيض حكمتهم وتجربتهم ... أرى العالم من منظور فنان ...أديب ...كاتب  



هذا المنظور الذى يُجزِّأُ الكُليات ويفسرها ويبحثُ فى عِلتها وسبب وجودها ... ويُجمِّعُ الجزئيَّات ليصنع لنا النظرية والفلسفة الحياتية 



العميقة ... 



هذا المنظور الذى يجعلك تعرفُ من أنت ..؟؟ 



وكيف أنت...؟؟ 



ولماذا أنت...؟؟ 



بكل تفاصيلك الإنسانية وبكل أبعادك النفسية والبيولوجية والعاطفية ...هذا المنظور المختلف الذى يجعلنا مؤمنين وممتنين كوننا بشر منزهين بالمشاعر وقيمنا الإنسانية النبيلة عن كل مخلوقات الله ... 



طال بىِّ التمنى حتى يأستُ من تَحقُق الأمنية يوما.... 



ولكن ...،، 



لأن الأمانى تُصنع ولا تُنتظَر.... لأن الأمانى فعل وليست رد فعل سلبى ينتظر مِنحة الايام البخيلة... فقد سعينا أنا وصديقةُ أمنيتى الأثيرة أختى الغالية ( اليمامة) وقررنا أن نحققها أخيراً 



قررنا أن نُعِد مائدتُنا الباذخة بكل فنون الأدب والفن والشعر  



قررنا أن نُعِد أطباقنا الشهية من الأفكار والأشعار والنصوص الأدبية الرفيعة المستوى  



قررنا أن نمنح أنفسنا ونمنحكم إخوتى الأعزاء هذه المتعة التى لا تدانيها متعة أخرى... 



قررنا أخيراً أن نُقِيمُ .... (مائدةُ الأدب) 



تلك المائدة التى ستستقبل ضيف واحد كل مرة ...أديب... فنان صاحبُ كلمة وبيان ... 



نُجالسهُ ونُسامِرهُ ونجعلها أمسية رائعة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معان ... على هذه المائدة لن يكون هناك بروتوكولات مُقِيدة لأفكارنا... ولن تكون هناك حدود لأحلامنا ولن تكون هناك خطوط حمراء نخاف إجتيازها لنقع فى خطيئة الكذب والرياء... 



الصدق والاحساس والفكر ...هم المدعوون معنا ولا غيرهم بجوار ضيفنا العزيز...،،  



نِعدُكم بالمتعةِ ... بالرُقىِّ ...بالإستمتاع بكل مالذ وطاب من مُشهَّيات الأدب والفكر 



إنتظرونا.... وشاركونا تحقيق الأمنيةِ الغالية  



اليمامة 



جيهان محمد على

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم هو رائع أن نستقبل اليوم هذه الضيفة الرائعة
هذه الكاتبة المتميزة التى تُمتعنى انا شخصيا كتاباتها بكل ماتحويه من رقة وعمق وتميز لا يُنكر...
هذا اللقاء الذى تواكب مع أكثر من مناسبة جميلة خاصة بضيفتنا الرائعة الأولى هى عيد ميلادها السعيد والذى أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأهنئها به وأتمنى لها عمراً مديداً وسعيداً تقضيه فى طاعة الله ورضوانه بإذن الله...
أما المناسبة الثانية فهى عودتها بعد فترة إبتعاد عن المنتدى طويلة نسبياً إضطرتها له ظروفها العائلية ...،،
سعداء بعودتك بيننا أختى الغالية والكاتبة المتألقة 

لميس الإمام

أتمنى أن تستمتعى فى ضيافتنا وأن نستطيع أن نكون على قدر قامتك الأدبية الكبيرة حواراً وفكراً وإنسانيةً 
أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ
 :Love:

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*على مائدة الأدب* 
تجتمع العصافير لتلتقط ما يشبع قلوبها 
 التى صاغها الخالق عز وجل على نحو شديد الرقة 
عميق الحس , تعشق التحليق فى سماوات الله الواسعه 
وتقف على فروع الحلم , متأملة تاره  , ومغردة أخرى 
وباكية .. عندما يغادرها وجه الصفاء 
*على مائدة الأدب* *
*تتنقل الفراشات برشاقه 
على براعم زهور الأبجديات 
التى تورق بكل الألوان 
وتقدم عبر نسمات الهواء بحب وطواعية 
أطايب العطور التى تعشقها الروح 
وتجد لها متسعا فى أروقة الوجدان 

اخواتى الكريمات 
*جيهان محمد على 
اليمـــامه* 
ما أروعكن 
لا أجد فى الحقيقه ما أعبر به عن سعادتى  بهذا الموضوع 
ولكنى اقول بكل الصدق
عمل رائع  , وجهد مشكور 
وصفحة أراها كشجرة ظليلة 
سيجتمع تحت ظلالها كل أبناء مصر 
ليستمتعوا بما اعددتم لهم من وجبات , دائما طازجه 
*على مائدة الأدب* 
لى عودة بمشية الله لأقدم ما يليق بضيفتنا الغالية 
أ . لميس الإمام
تقديرى وأحتراماتى

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

سبحان الله جيهان واليمامه توارد أفكار غريب وعجيب
نفس الفكره أرسلتها للأستاذ محمد سعيد من فتره 

لكن طبعا بتقديمكما لها سيكون لهذا مذاق خاص وطابع خاص
لأنكما ستكون أقدر لما لكما من ثقافه أدبيه وإحساس عالى


أختيار أكثر من رائع لضيفه أكثر من رائعه

مع الأستاذه لميس

متأكده أن المائده ستكون عامره بكل أنواع الأدب
عامره بالأحاسيس والمشاعر

بالطبع سأكون أكثر المتابعين شغفا لأنهل من فيض ماستقدموه


أجمل الأمنيات بالتوفيق

تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

*مرحباً..
مرحباً بكم معنا على مائدة الأدب التى اشتهيناها منذ زمن..اشتهينا أن نجتمع حولها لننهل من صنوف الإبداع التى سترص أمامنا من خلال اناس هم كالقناديل المنيرة..اناس يتحركون فى رحاب فضاءات واسعة وامتدادات شاسعة لا تخضع لتلك المجالات الضيقة المادية من التخصصات ولا حتى لأى مساحة محدودة تفرضها معطيات الواقع...
فهم اناس يغمسون أقلامهم فى مداد الإحساس أحيانا وفى مداد القضايا الكبرى التى تهم الأمه أحيانا أخرى..
إنه الأديب أو الكاتب الذى يحاول وقف النزيف وإبراء الجرح..حل المعضلات وتخفيف أهوال المآسى..انارة بعض الشموع فى ظلمات الدروب المعتمة والكهوف الموحشة..
ومن هنا ربما يحق لنا القول بأن دور  الأديب بفضل شمولية توجهاته واتساع حدود تأثيراته من أهم الأدوار لمن يعرف للثقافة قيمة وللكلمة دور فى تغيير الأفهام والمعتقدات والحياة كلها ..وهل هناك أخطر من الكلمة عندما توجه..فتغير المسار وتحول الوجهة وتحدث عملية غسيل للمخ ؟؟

الحقيقة أننى ينتابنى هنا احساس وكأن طيور السنونو الرقيقة تحلق فوق رأسى..وموسيقى حالمة تشدنى إلى الأغوار الحالمة لهذا العالم ..بل ان هدير الموج يتردد صداه داخلى وكأن زبده الأبيض يكاد يلامس وجهى..وكيف لا ونحن سنلتقى مع الإبداع نفسه..سنلتقيه وجهاً لوجه..ومع قلوب هى من أرق ما تكون..وحالات هى من أصدق الحالات الإنسانية..
فى كل مرة سيعزف لنا ضيفنا عزفاً منفردً ومغايراً ومختلفاً عمن سبقه..فلا يشترط أن يكون ضيفنا أديباً أو متوغلاً فى فنون الكتابة..بل يكفينا أن يكون متذوقاً ..يطرح احساسسه عنباً ورماناً كلما راق له الإبداع واستساغ طعمه فى فمه عسلاً مصفى ..وكيف لا و حساسية الإستقبال للإبداع قد تبدو فى بعض الاحيان أهم من الإبداع نفسه..فالإحساس الراقى يبدو مثل قرون الإستشعار التى تلتقط الطيب وتسبغ عليه من حلاوتها ورهافتها ما يعينه على المزيد من الإبداع والإسترسال فيه..فالمبدع حقاً لا يمكن أن يحيا فى جو صموت وحيد..لا يلاقى تفاعلاً ولا مشاركةً..ولذا فالكل معنا مستضاف ان شاء الله ولكل عضو هنا أهمية ومكانة فى قلوبنا سواء بالتذوق الراقى للإبداع أو كونه مبدعاً..فمرحباً بأعضاء وعضوات منتدى أبناء مصر...
.........
أرحب بأختى الغالية جيهان محمد على..رفيقة احساسى ..فدائما هى بجوار القلب ساكنة.. ولعل مما يزيدنى سعادة على سعادة بهذا الموضوع هو وجودها الأثير ..وكم من إبداع راق نا جميعاً  أفرزته لنا قريحتها المتوهجة..فهنيئا لى ولنا وجودها الجميل....
كما أرحب بالمايسترو..عبقرى الإحساس والكلمة..صفحات العمر..حقا إنها صفحات للعمر سيدى تقلبها لنا على مهل..كلما قلبت لنا صفحة انكشفت الأخرى من ورائها على استحياء ..فهى أكثر أملاً ومعنى ممن سبقتها..تقول بأن العمر لا يضيع سدى ولا يتهدر بمضيه..فقط مع احساسات وارتحالات ونغمات الأستاذ القدير محمد سعيد..
أهلا بك سيدى وبعصا المايسترو التى عزفت من رحيقها كلمات فاضت رقة وعذوبة فلك كل الشكر على تواجدك القيم..وعلى مساندتك لهذا الأمنية لأن تطلع للوجود..
أرحب بحرارة الأرض كلها بالأستاذة / لميس الامام..العزيزة علينا جميعاً والتى نكن لها كل آيات التقدير والإحترام..
أستاذة لميس..حمداً لله على سلامتك وعلى عودتك لمنتدانا الغالى بعد فترة غياب لا بأس بها..افتقدناك حقاً ..فأنت من أعلام هذا المنتدى وكلماتك العذبة لطالما عاشت بين جنباته تمتعنا بفيض إحساسك الصادق..
ولعله من حسن الطالع ومن التصاريف الرائعة للقدر أن يكون نزول الموضوع مواكباً لحدث رائع وهو يوم مولدك..ويالها من مصادفة قدرية سعيدة..وهذا من توفيق الله سبحانه وتعالى ..
فكل عام وانت بخير سيدتى ..وسنة حلوة يا جميل..وتمنياتنا لك بعمراً مديداً تقضينه فى رضا وسعادة وابداع وتألق دائم وبرفقة أحبائك دائماً..الكل ينتظر والكل شغوف بطلتك الرائقة وحوارك الذى سيكون حتماً من القلب..تحدثينا فيه عن لميس الامام الإنسانة والأديبة..وتفضلى منى هذه الباقة من الورد ترحيباً بمقدمك الذى ننتظره على أحر من الجمر



ولن أنسى بالطبع فى غمره كل هذه المشاعر الحلوة أن أشكر المبدعة الفنانة لولى ..على البانر الرائع التصميم فى صدارة المنتدى والذى يعلن بقوة عن موضوع رقيق فى ألوانه وفى رقة صيفتنا الأديبة لميس الامام..وتصميمها الرائع أيضاً الذى سندرج فيه أول لقاءنا بالأستاذة لميس ان شاء الله..وكذلك كل الشكر للمشرف العام ابن البلد على دعمه للموضوع..فله كل التحية والتقدير..
حاولنا أن نصنع جواً لطيفاً ..بألوان هادئة ورقيقة..ألوان تليق بكل المبدعين هنا..فجل ما نتمنى حقاً أن ننعم بلحظات تواصل وتلاقى انسانى من الطراز الأول..فلا شك أننا كلنا فى حاجة لذلك..
كونوا معنا متواصلين..ودمتم جميعاً بخير..*

----------


## اليمامة

> سبحان الله جيهان واليمامه توارد أفكار غريب وعجيب
> نفس الفكره أرسلتها للأستاذ محمد سعيد من فتره 
> 
> لكن طبعا بتقديمكما لها سيكون لهذا مذاق خاص وطابع خاص
> لأنكما ستكون أقدر لما لكما من ثقافه أدبيه وإحساس عالى
> 
> 
> أختيار أكثر من رائع لضيفه أكثر من رائعه
> 
> ...


*أهلاً أهلاً بيكى يا ايمان على المائدة المستديرة للأدب..
ومكانك لاشك سيكون فى الصدارة لنفس السبب الذى ذكرتيه فى مداخلتك عنا - أنا وجيهان - ودا كتير علينا بجد ..لأنك أيضاً من صاحبات الذوق الرفيع والقلم المميز بأسلوب يخصه وحده.. خواطرك الأخيرة بالفعل أكثر من رائعة وأسعدتنى وأمتعتنى بشكل خاص ..فمرحباً بك معنا عزيزتى ووجودك مقدر للغاية ونتمنى منك دوام التواصل والتواجد..
دمتى بألق وبحضور طاغ دائماً..*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

جيهان

اليمامة

فكرة جميلة ..

مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
والتحكم جيداً في عجلة قيادة الموضوع ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> *على مائدة الأدب* 
> تجتمع العصافير لتلتقط ما يشبع قلوبها 
> التى صاغها الخالق عز وجل على نحو شديد الرقة 
> عميق الحس , تعشق التحليق فى سماوات الله الواسعه 
> وتقف على فروع الحلم , متأملة تاره , ومغردة أخرى 
> وباكية .. عندما يغادرها وجه الصفاء  
> *على مائدة الأدب* 
> 
> ...


أهلا بك شاعرنا المتألق دائما صفحات العمر
فى الواقع تشجيعك وحماسك للموضوع هو ما حفزنا أكثر وأكثر للمضى فيه ومحاولة إخراجه فى أفضل صورة 
أتمنى ان نكون عند حسن ظنك وان يكون الموضوع إضافة جميلة للمنتدى 
فى إنتظارك وفى انتظار ورودك التى ستنثرها فى حديقة كاتبتنا الجميلة لميس الإمام
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> سبحان الله جيهان واليمامه توارد أفكار غريب وعجيب
> نفس الفكره أرسلتها للأستاذ محمد سعيد من فتره  
> لكن طبعا بتقديمكما لها سيكون لهذا مذاق خاص وطابع خاص
> لأنكما ستكون أقدر لما لكما من ثقافه أدبيه وإحساس عالى 
> 
> أختيار أكثر من رائع لضيفه أكثر من رائعه 
> مع الأستاذه لميس 
> متأكده أن المائده ستكون عامره بكل أنواع الأدب
> عامره بالأحاسيس والمشاعر 
> ...


اهلا بالجميلة الرقيقة بنت مصرية
سعداء أن حاز الموضوع على إعجابك وسعداء أكثر بورود الفكرة يوما على خاطرك فهذا يعنى أن لديك ماستضيفيه حتما لنا بمشاركاتك القيمة أختى العزيزة
فى إنتظارك بعد إنتهاء حوارنا مع كاتبتنا الجميلة أستاذة لميس لتشاركينا بالتعقيب وبالرأى على ماسيطرح هنا
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مرحباً..*
> 
> *مرحباً بكم معنا على مائدة الأدب التى اشتهيناها منذ زمن..اشتهينا أن نجتمع حولها لننهل من صنوف الإبداع التى سترص أمامنا من خلال اناس هم كالقناديل المنيرة..اناس يتحركون فى رحاب فضاءات واسعة وامتدادات شاسعة لا تخضع لتلك المجالات الضيقة المادية من التخصصات ولا حتى لأى مساحة محدودة تفرضها معطيات الواقع...*
> *فهم اناس يغمسون أقلامهم فى مداد الإحساس أحيانا وفى مداد القضايا الكبرى التى تهم الأمه أحيانا أخرى..*
> *إنه الأديب أو الكاتب الذى يحاول وقف النزيف وإبراء الجرح..حل المعضلات وتخفيف أهوال المآسى..انارة بعض الشموع فى ظلمات الدروب المعتمة والكهوف الموحشة..*
> *ومن هنا ربما يحق لنا القول بأن دور الأديب بفضل شمولية توجهاته واتساع حدود تأثيراته من أهم الأدوار لمن يعرف للثقافة قيمة وللكلمة دور فى تغيير الأفهام والمعتقدات والحياة كلها ..وهل هناك أخطر من الكلمة عندما توجه..فتغير المسار وتحول الوجهة وتحدث عملية غسيل للمخ ؟؟* 
> *الحقيقة أننى ينتابنى هنا احساس وكأن طيور السنونو الرقيقة تحلق فوق رأسى..وموسيقى حالمة تشدنى إلى الأغوار الحالمة لهذا العالم ..بل ان هدير الموج يتردد صداه داخلى وكأن زبده الأبيض يكاد يلامس وجهى..وكيف لا ونحن سنلتقى مع الإبداع نفسه..سنلتقيه وجهاً لوجه..ومع قلوب هى من أرق ما تكون..وحالات هى من أصدق الحالات الإنسانية..*
> *فى كل مرة سيعزف لنا ضيفنا عزفاً منفردً ومغايراً ومختلفاً عمن سبقه..فلا يشترط أن يكون ضيفنا أديباً أو متوغلاً فى فنون الكتابة..بل يكفينا أن يكون متذوقاً ..يطرح احساسسه عنباً ورماناً كلما راق له الإبداع واستساغ طعمه فى فمه عسلاً مصفى ..وكيف لا و حساسية الإستقبال للإبداع قد تبدو فى بعض الاحيان أهم من الإبداع نفسه..فالإحساس الراقى يبدو مثل قرون الإستشعار التى تلتقط الطيب وتسبغ عليه من حلاوتها ورهافتها ما يعينه على المزيد من الإبداع والإسترسال فيه..فالمبدع حقاً لا يمكن أن يحيا فى جو صموت وحيد..لا يلاقى تفاعلاً ولا مشاركةً..ولذا فالكل معنا مستضاف ان شاء الله ولكل عضو هنا أهمية ومكانة فى قلوبنا سواء بالتذوق الراقى للإبداع أو كونه مبدعاً..فمرحباً بأعضاء وعضوات منتدى أبناء مصر...*
> *.........*
> ...


لن أرحب بك هنا يا ندى لانك صاحبة الموضوع  :2: 
ولكننى وددت أن أعرب لكِ عن سعادتى الشخصية بمشاركتك إياه فلك رصيد وفير من الانسانية والثقافة والقدرة الكبيرة على بث الدفء والحميمية فى أى حوار أو موضوع تتواجدى فيه ولن أنسى هنا ان أشكر الجميلة صاحبة الذوق الرفيع هالة (لولى) على تصميمها الرائع للإعلان وأخينا العزيز ابن البلد على تدعيمه ومساندته للموضوع
تمنياتى لكِ ولىِّ  ::$: بالتوفيق بإذن الله وأتمنى ان نكون عند حسن ظن المشاركين والمتابعين للحوار بإذن الله
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان
> 
> اليمامة
> 
> فكرة جميلة ..
> 
> مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
> والتحكم جيداً في عجلة قيادة الموضوع ..


أهلا بصاحب الحضور الخاص والمميز دائماً حكيم عيووون
سعيدة أن نال الموضوع إعجابك وأتمنى أن تشاركنا بأفكارك المبدعة فى ثنايا الموضوع فكل ماستقوله سيعتبر إضافة وإثراء له بكل المقاييس 
فى إنتظارك وفى إنتظار مداخلاتك القيمة
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## kethara

*القديرتان المتألقتان
جيهان محمد على
اليمامة

تهنئة من القلب لهذا الألق وتلك الروعة
بهذا الطرح الثرى الذى سيمنحنا وجبة أدبية أكثر من رائعة
على مائدتكم العامرة
ببنات افكاركن وبالضيفة الغالية توأم الحرف والقلم
غالبتى سيدة المشاعر لميس الامام
انى حاضرة بينكم وكلى شوق للاستزادة بكل حرف يكتب هنا بواحتكم الرائعة
وأسمحوا لى بالمداخلة أكثر من مرة وارجوا الا يزعجكم هذا
تمنياتى القلبية للطرح بالتوفيق والنجاح
بارك الله فى مجهوداتكن

مع تحيتى*

----------


## اليمامة

> جيهان
> 
> اليمامة
> 
> فكرة جميلة ..
> 
> مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
> والتحكم جيداً في عجلة قيادة الموضوع ..


*مرحباً حكيم عيون
ولوجودك الرائق الذى يضفى على الموضوعات شىء ما أشبه بهالة غامضة من الجلال والفتنة..
لن يكفينا بالطبع اطرائك المكثف هذا..
ولكننا حتماً ننتظر منك ابداعاً..فلا شك أن لديك ما تود مشاركتنا اياه..أليس كذلك؟
فى الإنتظار..
دمت بسلام..*

----------


## اليمامة

> *القديرتان المتألقتان
> جيهان محمد على
> اليمامة
> 
> تهنئة من القلب لهذا الألق وتلك الروعة
> بهذا الطرح الثرى الذى سيمنحنا وجبة أدبية أكثر من رائعة
> على مائدتكم العامرة
> ببنات افكاركن وبالضيفة الغالية توأم الحرف والقلم
> غالبتى سيدة المشاعر لميس الامام
> ...


*أهلا يا قيثارة..
سعيدة جداً والله بوجودك ..وهذا شىء لم يكن ليؤجل..فأنت تمتلكين من سمو الحرف والكلمة ما يجعلك تستحثيين فينا المزيد من التواصل والمحبة والإحساس..وخاصة انك والأستاذة لميس توأم للحرف والقلم..فوجودك هنا هو فى الحقيقة استكمال لمسيرتنا..واعانة لنا عليها..
مرحباً بك فى كل وقت وسنزداد ألقاً بمداخلاتك الحانية بالتأكيد..
شكراً جزيلاً لك..ولن نمل انتظارك أبداً..*

----------


## atefhelal

الأستاذة لميس الإمام ، وكل مبدع فى مقامها يستحق منا هذا التكريم وأكثر ، وأسعدنى جدا استضافة المبدعة المتألقة لميس الإمام  على صفحات جيهان واليمامة المشرقتان دائما ... 
وفرق كبير بين الإبداع والإبتداع ، وبين المبدع والمبتدع ... فالإبداع فن راق مستمد من الطبع ، والمبدع مبتكر يتصف بروح الصدق والبراعة ، وهو مثل طائر الهدهد يرى مجارى الماء تحت أديم الأرض وهو طائر فى الهواء ... أما الإبتداع فهو ضرب من ضروب التقليد ، وقال فيه عباس العقاد : لو افترضنا أن المبتدع كان نقاشا لما عرف كيف يطلى جداره بالدهان الأبيض مالم يرى أمامه جدارا أسود الدهان .. !! .

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

العزيزتان

جيهان  :f2: 

يمامة  :f2: 

موضوع جميل جدا  يأخذني لعالمي المفضل دائما و أبدا

في انتظار المتعة الآتية بلا شك 

أستاذة لميس  :f2: 

اختيار جميل. . لشخصية رقيقة

في انتظارك

دمتم بخير في أمان الله

 :f2:

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

غُصنىّ الرقة و الإبداع 

جيهان محمد علي

و
يمامة المنتدى 

لا أستغرب على كلتاكما روعة الفكرة 
ولا جمالها ورقي هدفها 


موضوع أكثر من خلاب ورائع 

واختيار فائق الروعة ليكون بداية  الخير

أ / لميس 
اختيار  ذهبي بل ماسي

دام الجميع  يرفلون في رقي

----------


## صفحات العمر

*اسعد الله أوقاتكن بالخير* *زميلاتى الكريمات*
*جيهــان واليمــامه* 
*وحفظكن من كل سوء*
*ولازلت بحق ...* 
*لا أجد من الكلام ما أوفى به صنيعكن* 
*الذى يليق جدا بأصالة وعراقة مصر* 
*وهذا الصرح الشامخ الذى ننتمى إليه أبناء مصر*
*فليس هناك أجمل من أن يكرم المرء فى دارة*
*بين أهلة وعزوته*
*وأنه لشرف حقيقى لحرفى المتواضع* 
*أن يتحدث اليوم عن أديبة أبناء مصر* 
*الأستاذة* *لميس الإمام*
*ناثرا بعضا من الورود والرياحين* 
*على دربها المضىء*
*فهى واحدة ممن صالوا وجالوا بخطا واثقة*
*فى حدائق الأبجديات*
*تتنقل برشاقة الفرشات بين زهورها الأسطورية*
*لتمتص خلاصتها وتهديه طوعا لمداد حرفها الشهى*
*محملا بروحها الشفافه وثقافتها الغنيه* 
*ورؤاها التى تخترق بالبصيرة عمق المكنونات*
*تشعر وانت تقرأ أدب لميس الإمام* 
*بإنها تحتفظ بالصور المجازيه فى حقيبة يدها* 
*تستخرج منها ما تشاء وقتما تشاء* 
*بهدوء وثقة وتمكن*
*اما عن التراكيب اللغويه والبلاغية لدى لميس الإمام*
*فحدث ولا حرج*
*هذا قليل من كثير وودت طرحة هنا* 
*فى هذه التظاهرة الأدبيه المغلفه بالحب والوفاء* 
*وبإذن الله سأعاود الحضور* 
*بعد تشريف ضيفتنا الغاليه*
*تقدير ى لكم بلا حدود*

----------


## لميس الامام

*


أحبائي ...أخواتي إخواني ..أبنائي وبناتي ..نجوم أبناء مصر السارحة في فضاءات الكلمة والابداع...وأصحاب الدعوة الى مائدة الأدب والابداع

لكم أذهلني كم الترحيب وعناق الكلمات وباقات الزهر الرائعة والتهاني بيوم مولدي وأضاء طريقي وهج اللقاء مع أحبتي حاملي نبراس الكلمة وشعلة الإبداع في أرقى ميادين البيان ..كلمة ..حرفا.. ليحيكوا لي رداء الفخر الذي أزهو به دائما أمام نفسي وأمام الجميع رداء انتسابي لهذا الموقع الرائع الذي يحمل الدفئ : كلمة ومعنى وخُلْق رفيع...من كبار االمنتسبين الى الصاعدين منهم..


أتوق بكل الوجد أن أكون بين رحبانيكم حول مائدة الأدب العامرة  والتي  أرجو من الله تعالى ان يقدرني على مصداقية القول في ما سيجئ في قائمتها  ليعم الاستمتاع والفائدة والتعارف عن قرب بادئ ذي بدء....


من كل أعماقي أشكر الحبيبتان  جيهان محمد علي واليمامة على هذه الفكرة  الرائعة والاستهلال الأروع  الذي جاءني فاتحا ذراعيه ليملأني زهوا وشموخا  بين رعيل الكتاب والمبدعين
وهذه والله شهادة أعتز بها وأقلد جيدي بها الى نهاية العمر...

كما أشكر أخي الفاضل صفحات العمر الشاعر الرومانسي الرقيق على كل حرف زفني به الى هذا المتصفح وأتمنى من الله تعالى أن أكون عند حسن الظن بي وعند كل كلمة جاءت في شخصي المتواضع..
كما وأشكر استاذنا عاطف هلال على هذا الترحيب الرائع والامل معقود أخي عاطف على ان نستمتع جميعا بباقات الابداع التي ستزين متصفحنا هذا بإذن الله...

من كل قلبي أشكر رقيقة المشاعر ورفيقة درب حرفي ، توأمي الرائعة ، الجميلة ، " قيثــــارة" والتي تسيل عذوبة حروفها كما يسيل العسل من جراره..

ومن كل قلبي أشكر الغاليات "ندى وإيمان الشامي جميلة بوحريد وبنت مصرية""[/I][/U]* *[I][U]..على مشاعرهن الطيبة وكلمات الترحيب وتقليدي وسام الفخر الادبي.

ولن أنسى بالطبع المايسترو الجميل لولي منسقة هذه  المائدة التي ستضمنا معا  بإخراجها الرائع بهذه الحلة المزدانة بكل ما هو قمة في الذوق ...




لكم مني احبتي كل الحب والتقدير والشكر العميق الذي لا يجاوره تقدير..

لميس الامام*

----------


## اليمامة

*المفكر القدير عاطف هلال
تحية إجلال وتقدير ننثرها فى مقدمك الشامخ سيدى..وانه لمن دواعى سرورنا وفخرنا أن نحظى بالفعل بتشريفك لنا..وأن تخط لنا من رحيق قلمك كلمات فى قيمتها لهى أعظم ما تكون..وصدقت فيما جئتنا به عن الإبداع والإبتداع..فرق كبير بينهما..كالفرق بين الزيف والحقيقة..أو كالفرق بين الذهب والفضة..
شاكرين لك حضورك الكريم ونأمل أن نكون فى مقام كلماتك الطيبة..وعند حسن الظن دائماً..*

----------


## اليمامة

*الغالية ايمان الشامى..والمتميزة دائما بالرقى وبصوت العقل المغلف بنبض من القلب..
مقدمك هنا له صقل صدقينى أضاف للموضوع..فأنا أعرف عنك صدق لا يحتمل مجرد المجاملة ..وهذا معناه ان طرحنا قد حاز على رضاك بالفعل..وهذا يعنى أيضاً أننا بالتأكيد سنحظى منك بمداخلات راقية وصادقة..
أنا شخصياً سعيدة بوجودك يا ايمان فلك فى قلبى وقع خاص..
أتمنى لو أن أراك هنا معنا باستمرار..وسنننتظرك حتماً وبوحك للميس الامام..
دمت فى رعاية الله كلها..*

----------


## اليمامة

*أختى العزيزة الرقيقة جميلة..
أشكر لك اطرائك الجميل وأتمنى لو نكون كما تصفين..وعند حسن ظنكم بنا دائماً..الحقيقة أنه بوجود كل المبدعين فى هذا المنتدى وانت لاشك من أفاضلهم.. لما اكتمل اللقاء ولما اكتملت على المائدة الصنوف الشهية من الإبداع..مرة عامى..ومرة بالفصحى..ومرة حديث..وهكذا..ولذلك فإنه ملتقى لنا جميعاً ..متذوقين ومؤديين..فلا تحرمينا وجودك الجميل..وهى فرصة لأن نتعرف جميعاً على الأستاذة لميس فى عيوننا جميعاً..أشكرك وتقبلى تقديرى واحترامى الدائمين...*

----------


## اليمامة

*الأستاذ القدير ..صفحات العمر..
من أين تأتى بكل طراوة كلماتك هذه يا سيدى وكأنها تتمايل على شدو عزفك المنفرد..
أجوائك تفيض بهجة حقاً..وتكتب فى سهولة أستشعرها نابعة من الروح وهذا يؤكد على حدسك الإبداعى الربانى..
أحببت أن أعبر لك عن سعادتى بهذه الكلمة الرقراقة للأستاذة لميس..فكل الشكر على استهلاليتك الرائعة والتى فتحت شهيتنا وأذنت بموعد كشف الأغطية عن المائدة الشامخة حتى ننهل من جرعات النفس والروح وهى طازجة ومازالت دافئة..
كل الشكر على طيب كلماتك سيدى..تقبل مودتى واحترامى الفائق..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وعودة من جديد بعد إستقرار نسبى فى حالة سيرفر المنتدى  :y: (وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه  ::sh:: )

أختى العزيزة ...قيثارة 
 :f2: 
سعدت جدا بوجودك وحماسك للموضوع وأتمنى أن تشاركينا فى مأدبتنا الأدبية لما لك من علاقة حميمة بكاتبتنا الجميلة لميس الامام مما سيضفى على الموضوع صبغة إنسانية رائعة 
أهلا بك أختى 


أستاذنا الفاضل العزيز على قلوبنا جميعا ..عاطف هلال
 :f2: 
أعجبنى وأسرنى وصفك الواعى لمفهوم الإبداع الذى إختلط فى أذهان كثير من الناس الان واصبح كل مُقلد أو مُدَّعى يتصف بهذه الصفة للاسف ...المبدع فى نظرى هو الانسان القادر بإستمرار على إدخالى فى حالة من الدهشة والإنبهار بكل فعل أو قول أوحتى إيحاء يصدر  عنه ... المبدع هو الإنسان القادر على إستفزاز كل ملكاتى العقلية والعاطفية ليدخلنى عالم مختلف غير مطروق.. وبه من مفردات الحياة ما لم أدركه أو أعرفه من قبل ..هذه المفردات الجديدة التى تجبرنى على إعادة تأويلها وتفسيرها للخروج فى النهاية بمعانى أكثر عمقاً وصدقاً عن معنى الوجود أوكنهه الإنسان أو ...أو ...أو
أستاذى العزيز عاطف هلال شرف لنا وجودك هنا ومجرد متابعتك لموضوعنا المتواضع ..

أختى العزيزة والغالية على قلبى دائما ...إيمان الشامى
 :f2: 
أعرف أن هذا هو عالمك المفضل ...عالم الأدب والفكر والإبداع ...وانا على يقين أن لديكِ ماستضيفيه لنا من فيض إحساسك النبيل بمعانى الكلمة وقيمتها 
فى إنتظارك وسعيدة بمتابعتك لنا إيمان


أختى العزيزة والرقيقة ....جميلة بوحريد
 :f2: 
سعدت بمشاركتك معنا للغاية  وأرجوا أن تتحفينا بما لديك من أفكار وآراء حول ما سنطرحه هنا بإذن الله
فى إنتظارك أختى العزيزة  فلا تطيلى الغيبة

أستاذى العزيز صاحب القلب الكبير والكلمة الراقية ...صفحات العمر
 :f2: 

لن أنسى لك أبداً تشجيعك ومؤازرتك لنا فى هذا الموضوع ويمكن ان يعتقد البعض ان هذا مجرد شكر عادى على مساعدة طبيعية أتت من مشرف القاعة التى قررنا  نزول الموضوع  فيها ولكن أقسم انه ليس كذلك على الإطلاق فالذين يقدرون قيمة الادب ويبذلون جُل جهدهم فى محاولة البحث عن الابداع وتكريم رموزه والإحتفاء بهم أصبحوا قلة للاسف فى هذا الزمن أخى العزيز... وانت إذ أحطتنا بتشجيعك وإهتمامك تضرب مثلا رائعا للآخرين على كيف يكون الاهتمام بالادب والادباء والشعراء وكل متذوق حقيقى للثقافة وإننا بحاجة لبث الامل فى نفوس صفوة المفكرين الذين أصابهم الإحباط ليس فقط من تجاهل العامة والجمهور المتلقى لأدبهم وعدم تقديرهم لقيمته ولكن تجاهل حتى الصفوة من المفكرين والمثقفين لهذه الرموز وإحتفائهم برموز أخرى كرموز الرياضة والفن الهابط والمبتذل... إنها أزمة أمة بكاملها إختلت فيها قيم كثيرة وتراجعت أخرى وأُستبدلت أولوياتها بأولويات دنيا لا تُعلى من قيمة ولا تُرسى لمبدأ أو فضيلة  ...انت مختلف بهذا الإحتفاء والتقدير الذى أحطنا به فشكرا لك من القلب على هذا ونتمنى حقاً ألَّا نخذلك وان نكون عند حسن ظنك وحسن ظن الجميع فينا
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أستاذى العزيز صاحب القلب الكبير والكلمة الراقية ...صفحات العمر
>  
> لن أنسى لك أبداً تشجيعك ومؤازرتك لنا فى هذا الموضوع ويمكن ان يعتقد البعض ان هذا مجرد شكر عادى على مساعدة طبيعية أتت من مشرف القاعة التى قررنا نزول الموضوع فيها ولكن أقسم انه ليس كذلك على الإطلاق فالذين يقدرون قيمة الادب ويبذلون جُل جهدهم فى محاولة البحث عن الابداع وتكريم رموزه والإحتفاء بهم أصبحوا قلة للاسف فى هذا الزمن أخى العزيز... وانت إذ أحطتنا بتشجيعك وإهتمامك تضرب مثلا رائعا للآخرين على كيف يكون الاهتمام بالادب والادباء والشعراء وكل متذوق حقيقى للثقافة وإننا بحاجة لبث الامل فى نفوس صفوة المفكرين الذين أصابهم الإحباط ليس فقط من تجاهل العامة والجمهور المتلقى لأدبهم وعدم تقديرهم لقيمته ولكن تجاهل حتى الصفوة من المفكرين والمثقفين لهذه الرموز وإحتفائهم برموز أخرى كرموز الرياضة والفن الهابط والمبتذل... إنها أزمة أمة بكاملها إختلت فيها قيم كثيرة وتراجعت أخرى وأُستبدلت أولوياتها بأولويات دنيا لا تُعلى من قيمة ولا تُرسى لمبدأ أو فضيلة ...انت مختلف بهذا الإحتفاء والتقدير الذى أحطنا به فشكرا لك من القلب على هذا ونتمنى حقاً ألَّا نخذلك وان نكون عند حسن ظنك وحسن ظن الجميع فينا
> تحياتى وتقديرى


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أسعد الله مسائك بالخير اختى الجميلة جيهان محمد على 
تصدقى بالله ...
افسم بالله انا عنيا دمّعت 
مش عشان كم الإطراء الرقيق اللى فى كلامك لا والله 
عشان حاجتين 
 الأولى مساحة الوعى الحسى التى لم استغربها أيضا
فقد لمستها كثيرا فى حرفك ولغتك الأدبية 
والثانيه أن قاعات الإبداع افتقدت كثيرا ( بسنت )  بنت مصر 
القطب الثانى المؤسس لأبناء مصر 
والتى كانت تدعم قاعات الإبداع بنفس هذا الوعى ونفس هذة الروح الجميلة 
ولكنى اليوم استطيع أن أقول أن بنت مصرعادت من جديد الى ابناء مصر 
ولكن بإسم جيهان محمد على  :4: 
بارك الله لك فى رقى ذوقك وشفافية رؤاكِ 
ودمتِ رااااااااائعة بلا حدود

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
      تحياتى و احترامى و تقديرى للجميع ..
  أرجو أن تسمحوا لى بالتمتع بالمتابعة فقط .. ممكن ؟؟
 :f2:

----------


## atefhelal

> .........
> 
> أعجبنى وأسرنى وصفك الواعى لمفهوم الإبداع الذى إختلط فى أذهان كثير من الناس الان واصبح كل مُقلد أو مُدَّعى يتصف بهذه الصفة للاسف ...المبدع فى نظرى هو الانسان القادر بإستمرار على إدخالى فى حالة من الدهشة والإنبهار بكل فعل أو قول أوحتى إيحاء يصدر عنه ... المبدع هو الإنسان القادر على إستفزاز كل ملكاتى العقلية والعاطفية ليدخلنى عالم مختلف غير مطروق.. وبه من مفردات الحياة ما لم أدركه أو أعرفه من قبل ..هذه المفردات الجديدة التى تجبرنى على إعادة تأويلها وتفسيرها للخروج فى النهاية بمعانى أكثر عمقاً وصدقاً عن معنى الوجود أوكنهه الإنسان أو ...أو ...أو
> ..........
> ....
> ...


*أعدت الوصف بأسلوب أكثر إفصاحا وبيانا وبلاغة ...*وأزيد عليه بأن المبدع الحقيقى هو رائد من رواد التنوير والحرية وحضارة الإنسان ..وخاصة حين يساهم فى الإرتقاء بالذوق العام ، وفى ارتقاء القدرة على التمييز بين شيئ جميل وشيئ أجمل منه ، وبين مطلب محبوب ومطلب أحب وأوقع فى القلب منه .. وحين يؤهل جمهور الناس على التمييز بين الجمال والقبح فى الأشياء والكائنات ، فينطلق - على أساس ذلك - جمهور الناس إلى بداية طريق التحرر الآمن من الإستعباد الذى يتطبع فيه الإنسان على أن لايطلب من الأشياء إلا مايضطر لطلبه أو تسوله .

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

الراقيتان  
 يمامة المنتدى 
و
جيهان محمد على 

لم تبدر مني أى مبالغة اتجاهكما 
فيحق لكما أن ترفلا في كل باقات الاعجاب والتقدير من الجميع
فهو محض حق لكلتاكما  لا شبهة لمجاملة فيه 

فإن كنت لا أشارك كثيراً فإن لى أعين تقرأ وتتابع 
ولدي  بعض من خبرة تدرك الرقي في الشخوص المطروحة على الصفحات
عبر منافذ المداد 

و انا هنا متابعة لتلك الأنشودة الأدبية التى بدأت قبل أن تبدأ 
متشوقة  كل الشوق للاستمتاع  بالمعزوفة كاملة  بعد التقدمة التشويقية هذه

في الإنتظار هاهنا .........

كل الود مُحاط  بعبير الزهور للجميع

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
>     تحياتى و احترامى و تقديرى للجميع ..
>     أرجو أن تسمحوا لى بالتمتع بالمتابعة فقط .. ممكن ؟؟
>     undefined


*أختى الغالية داوداو..
مرحباً بك على المائدة الأدبية العامرة بكل ما لذ وطاب ..فهنا الإرتقاء بالإحساس..وبكل الجماليات المحسوسة والتى نحاول النهل منها والإمساك بها لتضفى على حياتنا رونقاً آخر..
ممكن بالتأكيد ما تسألين..وسأوافقك مؤقتاً حتى تستحث تلك الجماليات فيك المشاركة الفعلية..وتفتح من شهيتك...
أشكرك..ودمتى فى أمان*

----------


## اليمامة

*أجدد التحية والترحيب بكل من نالنا من عطرهم هنا أرقه...ومن مداد قلمه أشجاه..
أختى الغالية...جيهان محمد على..
الأستاذ القدير محمد سعيد
المفكر القدير عاطف هلال
أختى الرائعة جميلة بوحريد..
وهلموا الآن لنرفع الستار عن هذا اللقاء المرتقب..ونغوص فى أعماق ألوان الإبداع لننهل منها ..ربما اكتفينا...*

----------


## اليمامة

*مرحباً أستاذتنا الغالية /* لميس..
*كم نحن حقاً سعداء بهذا الملتقى الذى يضمنا وأديبة من طراز خاص..برغم بساطة تعبيرها إلا أن فى عمقه أسرار ..ربما تكمن وراء الحرف..وراء الكلمات..وراء ما تلقيه من دهشة ومصداقية فى إحساسنا..نشعر ونحن نقرأه أننا نتماهى فيه..فله جماليات تحفل بالصدق وبالتجربة..وليس مجرد كلام أدبى مسترسل..انه أدب حقيقى بالفعل يا أستاذة ..لا يخصك أنت وحدك..فهو يخصنا جميعاً..وهذه هى حالتنا حال قراءته ..لأنه وكما قلت فى عمقه صدق وتجربة..*
*هذا الكلام ليس من هذا النوع الذى يقال فى مثل هذه المناسبات ..على سبيل المجاملة أو المبالغة..أبداً..فكل من قرأ لك..يعرف ما لمداد قلمك من بساطة مغلفة بالسحر..*
*لن أطيل عليك أكثر من ذلك..فالكلام هنا لن ينتهى أبداً..دعينا ندخل فى عمق اللقاء وننهل من فكرك المستنير وطاقاتك الإبداعية التى جميعنا نشتاق لها.*
*فلنبدأ على بركة الله..*
*سيدتى..منذ زمن ليس ببعيد..هو ماض نعم ولكنه قريب..كانت لثقافتنا العربية الإسلامية زهوة وصدى..وكانت أنظار العالم أجمع تتجه نحو الشرق وكأنه منبع كل إلهام وأساس لأى حضارة قامت من بعده..ولما لا وهو بالفعل كان كنز متلألىء بالمعارف والعلوم التى أضاء بريقها مجاهل البشرية وقت أن كانت لاتزال تتحسس خطواتها باتجاه النور..كنا من أوائل المكتشفين لعلوم الطب والدواء والهندسة والفنون جميعها والفلسفة والأدب وحتى الطيران..*
*وولد من شرقنا أوائل الرواد فى كل هذه المجالات من أمثال ابن سينا وابن النفيس وابن رشد والبحترى وعباس ابن فرناس وغيرهم الكثيرين..*
*ولكن يبدو سيدتى أنه كان ماض بالفعل وأضحى بعيد ..وأصبحت النظرة الحالية إلى الشرق الذى كان كنز الكنوز غدت على أنه معقل للإرهاب والتخلف والجهل والتطرف..وأنا هنا لن أدافع عن هذه النظرة باستماتة لأننا وحدنا المسئولين عن ضياع الحلم بكل ما أقترفناه فى حق مشرقنا...السؤال..برغم كل ذلك...لماذا تقدموا هم وتراجعنا نحن ؟؟؟*
*والشىء الأعجب حقاً أنه بالرغم من انتشار وسائط جديدة ومتعددة ومتطورة فى نقل المعارف والثقافة مثل الحواسب الآلية المنزلية والمحمولة و شبكة الإنترنت بكل ما توفره من مواقع معرفية وثقافية وكأنها نوافذ مفتوحة على العالم أجمع..كذلك العديد والعديد من القنوات الفضائية التى تظهر علينا كل يوم ..هذا بالإضافة إلى الزيادة المطردة فى عدد الصحف والمجلات الورقية والإلكترونية... إلا أننا مع كل هذا نلاحظ انخفاضاً ثقافياً وتعليمياً موازياً..بل إن هذا لم يقلل حتى من ظاهرة الأمية الأبجدية ولو قليلاً..فأصبحنا نعيش بشكل أقرب للإنفصال عن التطور الحقيقى لا الشكلى الذى يحدث فى العالم..بل أصبحنا نتعمد الإنفصال عن ماضينا نفسه وكأنه شبح يطاردنا..الأمر الذى أدى بالفعل إلى حالة من التخلف الثقافى والخلقى والحضارى..وأصبحنا نسير فى ركب التقدم مستهلكين أكثر منا منتجين ونرتدى الأقنعة التى توحى بأننا نمارس التقدم شكلاً وليس مضموناً..وهو للأسف مجرد قناع..ما رأيك فى هذه القضية سيدتى...كيف ترينها من منظورك الشخصى؟وكيف يحدث هذا التزايد العكسى بين الثقافة وانحدارنا عنها ؟*
*هل لازلتى ترين أن للحلم مساحة ممتدة على أرض الواقع..هل ثمة أمل باق..أم أن أمجاد الماضى لن تعود..هل انتهت أحلامنا ؟؟*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

.




 
مـازلنـا بـإنتظـار وليمـة أديبتنـا بأجوبتـها الدسمـه وبنكهـة أحـرفهـا المميـزه






.

----------


## اليمامة

*إخوانى وأخوتى أبناء مصر الأعزاء..
أعتذر لكم بالنيابة عن نفسى وعن أختى العزيزة جيهان وعن أسرة قاعة الصالون الأدبى عن إستكمال حلقة على مائدة الأدب مع الأستاذة لميس الامام..حيث ألمت بها ظروف مفاجئة اضطرتها للسفر المفاجىء ولم يكن هناك بد من الإعتذار الذى استقبلناه منها على أمل أن نلقاها إن شاء الله عندما تتحسن الأوضاع..
أوجه أسمى آيات الشكر والتقدير لكل من شرفونا هنا بحضورهم الآخاذ..وللأحرف التى أسعدتنا وأضافت لنا بالفعل وقبل أن نبدأ مأدبتنا الأدبية الحقيقية..
لازلنا مستمرين وضيف آخر من قائمة المبدعين قادم ولاشك على جناح السرعة..انتظرونا.
وتقبلوا منا خالص التقدير والإحترام...*

----------


## لميس الامام

*أحبائي ............................... قمم أبناء مصر...............
جيهان محمد علي
اليمامة
الغالية قيثارة..
الشاعر المرهف صفحات العمر


اعذروني جميعا فقد كان التوق يحذوني لأبدأ معكم هذا الحوار الثري الذي بدت مقدمته 
فتق للجروح ..قلقا وهما نحمله تجاه ثقافتنا العربية المتجذرة في أعماق التاريخ...وانحدراها 
ورقيها والتي أصحبت بين مد وجذر ..يغرقنا تارة ويطفو بها على السطح تارة أخرى لنلملم اشلائنا المبعثرة هنا وهناك بين أروقة 
التاريخ الذي لم يتخلى عنا بقدر ما تخلينا عنه نحن...
للحديث بقية ..اعزائي ولكني احببت هنا ان أقول ها انا عدت من سفري المفاجئ والذي تقاطر مع حماسي الشديد لهذا اللقاء على مائدة الأدب..
انتظروني اليوم ..فأنا في مكتبي في العمل وسأكون أكثر تركيزا عند المساء ان شاء الله..

لكم محبتي وشكري على صبركم الذي شملتموني به ..كما أنتم دائما أحبة وإخوة وأبناء.......

مودتي الخالصة لكم............

لميس الامام*

----------


## اليمامة

*يالها من مفاجأة مذهلة بالنسبة لى أستاذتى لميس الامام..
سعيدة غاية السعادة..ومنتشية أكاد أطير..
حمداً لله على سلامتك سيدتى
وبعودتك عاد الأمل لهذا اللقاء الرائع والجميل لاشك..
ننتظرك على أحر من الجمر حتى نتلاقى باندفاع المشتاقين لأحرفك وعبير كلماتك..
لا تتأخرى علينا..ننتظرك مع النجوم..وبريقها..ليلاً..لتضفى علينا نوراً فوق نورها..
دمتى سارة ..مثل حالتى الآن..*

----------


## لميس الامام

*اليمامة الرائعة

وأنا أيضا انتظر اللقاء بفارغ الصبر ويبدو ان الجلسة ستحلو
فما بدأتم به دسما للغاية يشبع نهمي للادلاء بدولي بما سيثري بإذن الله
مائدة الادب والمعرفة ويزيد من التفاؤل بغد أفضل..
فالثقافة الاسلامية والعربية حقبة من الزمن تتحدث عن نفسها 
بما كانت تعمر به بما لذ وطاب حينما كانت المجاعة 
المعرفية حجرا على من نلقبهم الآن بالدول العظمى ..........

كل الود والتقدير لهذا الاحتفاء الرائع 
واللقاء بكم بحد ذاته عاصفة للعقل تثير  اهتمامي.....


لميس الامام*

----------


## لميس الامام

*

يشرفني أن أكون ضيفة هذا الحوار النامي وأن أدلي بدلوي ازاء ما جاء في تساؤلات الغالية المثقفة اليمامة...

اسمحيلي غاليتي اليمامة ان أوجه ردي بل ووجهة نظري عن هذا التساؤل الحيوي الذي يظهر المشكلة القائمة بواقع فكر الحضارة العربية الاسلامية  التي ادخلتنا الى تساؤلات عدة حول موقعنا الآن بين حضارات قطعت شوطا كبيرا في التقدم وبقينا نحن مكانك سر حتى لم نعد ندري انحن امة تنتمي الى حضارتها الاصيلة التي كانت منبعا لحضارات غربية استقت من عقول عظمائنا الكبار في عصور بادت - آسفة لتعبير بادت - اصول عملت بجدية متناهية للنهوض والتطور بألمعية فذه  اضمحلت وأصبح يطلق عليها ماض ورحل..فأين موقعنا الآن؟

لقد اثير في أواخر الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي سؤال مضمونه "أنحن من الشرق أم من الغرب؟؟" ولم تكن هذه الصيغة من السؤال تتضمن اي تساؤل عن امكانية الانتماء الى الحضارة الشرقية بالمعنى القديم/ بما فيها الحضارة العربية الاسلامية اذ يبدو ان الظروف لم تعد تسمح بمثل هذا التساؤل!!!!
أخذت  الصيغة تحتم احد الخيارين وتوقع في شراك اجابة واحدة..
قد تكون الاجابة نحن في صف الحضارة الاسلامية العربية وقد تكون نحن في صف الحضارة الغربية ولا شئ سوى هذين الخيارين...

أما الواقع العربي،  فواقع فرقة ،  وبصمات الانسان العربي على الخريطة العربية تكاد لا تبين..انه يحس بالضآلة ازاء الكيان الحضاري المتفوق سؤا في الشرق ام في الغرب ومن طرح السؤال بهذه الصيغة اصبح حتما ان يبحث الاننسان العربي عن نفسه ازاء هاتين الحضارتين وان يحاول الاختيار بين ان ينتمي الى هذه او تلك..
وخرجت اجابة لهذا السؤال من كبار رجالات الثقافة والفلسفة العربية  في القرن العشرين،  توحي بالبحث عن خيار ثالث.." هي صيغة معيبة لا ترد الى الاذهان ولا تسمح بها الظروف وهي اجابة الدكتور طه حسين بحكم ثقافته الغربية بضرورة الانتساب الى الغرب ممثلا في الحضارة الاوربية ولم تكن الاجابة منصبة على مستقبل مصر وحدها  حيث كانت مصر صورة من صور الحضارات العظيمة  رغم ما يوحيه عنوان كتابه مستقبل الثقافة في مصر بل كانت تشمل ايضا المنطقة العربية والتي تمتد على الساحل الجنوبي من حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط.

كانت مبررات الإجابة تحمل في طياتها عناصر الحيرة واستمر الانسان العربي يسبح في عنق الزجاجة دون مخرج ..ومع جمود النهوض وسيطرة العنصر الاستهلاكي اصبح العربي مغيبا لا يستطيع ان يتجاوز لحظته الآتية للبحث عن ذاته المفقودة وساد الاحساس بالضعف  فالانتساب الى الغرب سيجعلنا في رأيه نحس بأننا مثل الاوربيين وان لنا عقولا مثل عقولهم وتخلصنا من احساس التبعية وفي الوقت ذاته جمدت العقول واتخذت منهاج الغرب طريقاً  للسير عليه بدل الضلال الذي انغمست فيه رغما عن أنفها.



يتبع...*

----------


## لميس الامام

*لماذا نحن وحدنا المسؤلين عن ضياع الحلم ؟ لماذا اقترفنا بحق مشرقنا هذا الذنب الذي لا يغتفر؟ لماذا تقدموا هم وتراجعنا نحن؟

أسئلة يضج بها العقل الانساني المسؤول على الرغم من أن علماء الحضارة في الغرب يتحدثون عن حضارة الشرق في مقابل حضارة الغرب الحديثة ويركزون على الحضارة العربية الاسلامية بشكل خاص..وهذا بحد ذاته اعتراف ضمني إنه على الأقل اعتراف بكيان مستقل ومميز لحضارة تقبلها الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء كانت اصولها هي القاعدة التي استندت عليها حضارات الغرب الفائقة التطور والنهوض..

اسمحيلي أن أعبر بشكل  أوضح عن الصورة  الواقعية لكيان الامة العربية عموما في العصر الحديث والتي  تغيرت تغيرا ملحوظا والتي من خلالها لم يعد للعالم العربي نظاما يمثل كيانا حضاريا يكافئ الكيانات القائمة ، فقد تدحرجت حضاراتنا من الشرق الى الغرب وأصبحنا نصنف سياسيا وجغرافيا وثقافيا بدول الشرق الضعيف وهي تسمية مهذبة تطلق على العالم الثالث الفقير المتخلف الذي لا يستطيع الاستقلال بأمر نفسه ويتحتم عليه أن أن ينحاز لحضارة الغرب بكل ما فيها من تطور مطرد بالتبعية..
فكيف اضعنا حلم النهوض ومتابعة الأقدمين في وضع الأسس المنهجية لحضارة كان مخطط لها ان تكون من أعظم الحضارات وأقدرها..
كان للاستعمار وبث الفرقة في كياننا العربي أثر واضح جلي فقد كان طمع الدول الغربية بمواقعنا الجغرافية ومواردنا الطبيعية أكبر من أن نصده ..استسلمت الدول لضعف حكامها وموات الأثرة وفقد الانتماء والافتقار الى أساليب الدفاع بكل أشكاله..وكانت نقاط ضعف حكامنا هي الاستسلام لمستعمر يعد بالكثير ولا يوفي بالعهود..مستعمر لعب وتآمر على شرقنا الغالي الى الحد الذي هذّ كيان الامة العربية ففقدت بسالتها وتهاوت فما كان منها إلا ان انطبعت بطابع لا يطال الطابع الغربي ولا استبقى على طابعه الشرقي بتقاليده وقيمه وتعاليم اسلامه..وواجهتنا مشكلة التكتل الغربي ضد كياننا وطمس ملامحنا حتى بتنا لا نختلف كثيرا عنهم في عادتنا في لغتنا في ثقافاتنا المختلفة ..نحن شعوب تتقن التبعية والتقليد ..وتفتقر الى الابداع والتجديد إلا ما قل ..فكل ما يطمح اليه الانسان العربي أتاه على الطبطاب اي على صحن من ذهب ما عليه الا ان يغرف منه ما شاء له ان يغرف..حتى منبع المعرفة طمرته الاتربة فما بقي منه الا نذرا يسيرا لا يكاد يسد رمق الطالب..فانتسبنا الى الغرب من حيث لا ندري ..فبحكم اللحاق بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة كان لحاقنا بالغرب تقليدا لا أصول له في واقعنا العربي فكيف لنا اللحاق بركب حضارتهم ونحن واقفون بدون حراك ؟ أين مستقبل ثقافتنا التي تنتشر على هامش التفاعل الاثيري والتي لا يبقى منها سوى ذكرى مهترئة نرتدي على وجوهنا أقنعة لا تمثلنا بل تزيف واقعنا..كيف وقد اخذت لغتنا العربية ترتدي الوجه الغربي في مصطلحاتها وفي سياق التعامل معها ، ليس هذا فحسب وانما حياتنا الاجتماعية ككل تقريبا لبست رداء الزيف، زينا العربي الاسلامي اتجه الى العري ..نقلد ولكنه تقليد أعمى ..للغرب جوانبه الايجابية في التقدم والازدهار لكننا للأسف لا نتبع منه الا القشور واستبعاد الجوانب الثقافية العلمية المتوهجة....
 اين مبررات الاجابة التي ستحمل في طياتها الاحساس بالضعف  وتحميل الذنوب على علاّقة التأخر نظرا للظروف التي رزحت تحت نيرها الشعوب العربية..

أنا أحمل شباب اليوم ومستقبل الغد مسؤلية العودة الى الجوهر الفكري العربي وآمل منهم أن يبدؤا باستلام الدفة من جديد ليوجهوها الوجهة الصحيحة ، فما من حضارة سادت الا وبادت وقد يحدث هذا بين ليلة وضحاها وقد تندثر حضارة الغرب كما بدأت ويعود العقل العربي ليعمل من جديد وليتحقق ما أراده الله لهذه الأمة من أنها خير أمة أخرجت للناس.*

----------


## اليمامة

*مرحباً أستاذة لميس..أجدد التحية..
إذن أنت ترين أن هويتنا طمست لأننا أصبحنا واقفين موقف المستهلك لا المنتج أو المبدع..نستهلك التكنولوجيا وكل مظاهر التقدم والإبداع..كشىء يسقط علينا من السماء..ننظر إليهم كأنهم من حسابات الطبيعة..أشياء خارقة نتعامل معها ..دون أن نتفكر ولو للحظة أنها من إبداع البشر وأن هناك عقول درست وقننت وأبدعت هذا التطور حتى وصل إلينا على شاكلته الحالية..أزمة ضيق أفق على ما يبدو ..بل هى أكبر من ذلك...شىء أراه كأننا فقدنا بالفعل مجرد الإرادة فى أن نتأمل ولو قليلاً..حالة استرخاء ..النهوض منها يحتاج لإعادة ولادة..
الإستعمار بالتأكيد له اليد العليا فى هذه القضية..ولكن هناك تجارب لأمم أخرى رضخت تحت نير الإستعمار والفقر والمرض ولكنها حررت نفسها مثل الهند مثلاً..مثل بولندا..فى نظرى تاريخنا كله يحق لنا الفخر به..فلنا أمجاد..وتخطينا الكثير من المعارك برغم الخسارات..ولكنه الوقت الراهن..الإستكانه والإستنامة ..اضمحلال الطاقات الإبداعية فعلاً ربما بسبب حالات القهر والقمع..فالإبداع يحتاج لظروف مواتية وحرية لكى يتنفس...خفوت الإرادة على رأس العوامل جميعها..أنا أتصور أن إرادة الإنسان يمكنها فعل الكثير ولكننا لا نريد..هذا هو المقابل الصحيح..
حتى مصطلح وسطية أو اعتدال أصبحنا نستخدمه بشكل مخادع..نحاول أن نقنع أنفسنا به ولكننا فى الحقيقة لا نفعل شىء سوى أننا نخدعها متعمدين..أى وسطية تلك ونحن نتخلى عن هويتنا وننجر وننساق بلا وعى مثل القطيع..ونتمنى مئات المرات لو كنا ولدنا غربيين..المثل القائل عين فى الجنة وعين فى النار وفى النهاية نقف عاجزين لا جنة تقبلنا وربما حتى النار..
لا أدر ماذا نحتاج..هل هى مسألة ترتيب أولويات ؟..
هل الحل فى إطلاق ديمقراطية حقة ..لا ديمقراطية "الديكور" وتفصيل القوانين حسب الأمزجة والأهواء..ديمقراطية تنبع من داخلنا لا مجرد رياح تهب علينا فنتنسم منها ما يعجبنا ونلقى مالا يروقنا..ديمقراطية أمان.. تحرر إرادتنا..فلا خوف ..ولا إذعان..ولكنه اقدام حقانى مستحق ومهما كانت نتائجه طالما انه يمارس فى جو آمن؟
ومن ناحية أخرى أتنهد بمرارة..فأنا أدرك تماماً أن الديمقراطية المنشودة لا يمكن أن ينهض بها مجتمع أغلبه من الأميين أو المتعلمين بأساليب التلقين والإمتثال..هذا عن المتعلمين..أما الأمية الحقيقية الأبجدية تعدت ال 70 مليون أمى فى العالم العربى وأكثر من نصف النساء العربيات لا يجدن القراءة والكتابة..كيف تشيع المعرفة فى أجواء مجتمع أمى شكلاً ومضموناً..وتغلب فئة أخرى عليه تتعارض غالباً مصالحهم مع بعضها فتتخذ كل أساليب القمع والقهر لتحقيق مآربها على حساب المحكومين بما فيهم المثقف والمبدع ؟
هل هى العولمة التى فعلت فينا ذلك ؟..هل هو الإعلام؟
لقد أطلت..ولكن الإختصار أصعب..نعم نحن يقع علينا عبأ ما حدث لنا والأمل فى أيدى علمائنا ومثقفينا وأبحاثنا العلمية والتكنولوجية..وتحرير الإرادات..وخاصة اننى مؤمنة بأن الإصلاح الثقافى الذى فى داخله إصلاحاً تعليمياً وإجتماعياً يسبق أى إصلاح سياسى..
إذن سؤالى مازال يتضمن كل ما سبق ولكننى وحتى لا أشتت عقولنا وأبدد طاقتنا..أسأل عن التعليم تحديداً..
إن التعليم يعانى أزمة حقيقية...سواء كان التعليم الجامعى أو قبل الجامعى..نلحظ أعداد متزايدة تنشأ من المدارس والجامعات كل يوم ومع ذلك لا نجد سوى تعليماً يعزز ثقافة الحذلقة والربح السريع والفهلوة والمقايضة..لا تعميق معرفى مؤسس على إيماننا بأهمية التعليم ولا بنية مؤسسية تحتية تخص الأبنية أو  الطاقات البشرية..ماذا ينقصنا سيدتى كى نفجر الطاقات الإبداعية والروحية والحضارية لدى طلبتنا ..كيف نرتقى بالتعليم فى بلادنا كى نمكن أبناءنا من محاورة العالم ومجاراة التقدم بوعى لا بتغييب وبتقليد أعمى..ماهى مشكلة التعليم فى عالمنا العربى وهل تتفقين معى أنها سبب كل المشاكل؟* 






[/SIZE]

----------


## لميس الامام

عزيزتي الغالية اليمامة ومرحبا بك ايضا من جديد........دخلنا في دائرة شبه مغلقة ....صدقيني لو عاودنا التفكر فيما قلته لأدركنا أن المشكلة تكمن في فقدان الثقة بالحكومات .. وهذا الفقد لا يستوعبه سوى المثقف سواء كان مبدعا ام باحثا أم مؤرخا المثقف الذي  يملك فكرا هو للاسف فكر على ورق..يناور ويطالب ..يقارن ويضع نظرياته ..تقرأ ولكن لا تطبق...فهذا الجيل يعاني من امية  في الاستيعاب وشتات في تركيزه على موارد المعرفة..شغلته التكنولوجيا فأصبح هاجسه الوحيد التسلية وقضاء اللهو الممتع بالرغم من توافر كافة الامكانيات له ليتعلم وينبغ..لكنه يحصل على كل ما يريد بسهولة ويسر فلم التعب ولم الدراسة؟ إلا ما ندر من الشباب الذي يدرك ويطمح ولكنه يفتقر الى الامكانيات..فيبقى في حالة ذعر كيف يؤمن مستقبله في ظل ظروف لا وسطية فيها..

وكما تعجبين بسؤالك وتضعين ضمنيا  مطالب الامم المثالية : "*هل الحل فى إطلاق ديمقراطية حقة ..لا ديمقراطية "الديكور" وتفصيل القوانين حسب الأمزجة والأهواء..ديمقراطية تنبع من داخلنا لا مجرد رياح تهب علينا فنتنسم منها ما يعجبنا ونلقى مالا يروقنا..ديمقراطية أمان.. تحرر إرادتنا..فلا خوف ..ولا إذعان..ولكنه اقدام حقانى مستحق ومهما كانت نتائجه طالما انه يمارس فى جو آمن؟"* 
إن ترعرعنا في ظل هذه السياسات لانقلب الحال ولما كان هناك استنكار وتعجب ولا كان هناك فقد لهوية المواطن
بل كانت هناك تلك المدن الفاضلة التي نحلم بها..ولكن وحتى نبقى في حالة استنكار واستنفار - وكأن هذا هو الطبيعي- تبقى هذه التساؤلات معلقة دون اجابة..
وليعلم من لا يعرف ما هي الديمقراطية فإنها:

*الديمقراطية تعني في الأصل حكم الشعب لنفسه، لكن كثيرا ما يطلق اللفظ علَى الديمقراطية الليبرالية لأنها النظام السائد للديمقراطية في دول الغرب، وكذلك في العالم في القرن الحادي والعشرين، وبهذا يكون استخدام لفظ "الديمقراطية" لوصف الديمقراطية الليبرالية خلطا شائعا في استخدام المصطلح سواء في الغرب أو الشرق، فالديمقراطية هي شكل من أشكال الحكم السياسي قائمٌ بالإجمال علَى التداول السلمي للسلطة وحكم الأكثريّة بينما الليبرالية تؤكد على حماية حقوق الأقليّات والأفراد  وهذا نوع من تقييد الأغلبية في التعامل مع الأقليات والأفراد بخلاف الأنظمة الديمقراطية التي لا تشتمل على دستور يلزم مثل هذه الحماية والتي تدعى بالديمقراطيات اللاليبرالية، فهنالك تقارب بينهما في امور وتباعد في اُخرى يظهر في العلاقة بين الديمقراطية والليبرالية كما قد تختلف العلاقة بين الديمقراطية والعلمانية باختلاف رأي الأغلبية.
وتحت نظام الديمقراطية الليبرالية أو درجةٍ من درجاتهِ يعيش في بداية القرن الواحد والعشرين ما يزيد عن نصف سكّان الأرض في أوروبا والأمريكتين والهند وأنحاء أخرَى. بينما يعيش معظمُ الباقي تحت أنظمةٍ تدّعي نَوعاً آخر من الديمقراطيّة (كالصين التي تدعي الديمقراطية الشعبية).

ويطلق مصطلح الديمقراطية أحيانا على معنى ضيق لوصف نظام الحكم في دولة ديمقراطيةٍ، أو بمعنى أوسع لوصف ثقافة مجتمع. والديمقراطيّة بهذا المعنَى الأوسع هي نظام اجتماعي مميز يؤمن به ويسير عليه المجتمع ويشير إلى ثقافةٍ سياسيّة وأخلاقية معيّنة تتجلى فيها مفاهيم تتعلق بضرورة تداول السلطة سلميا وبصورة دورية.*

إن الهجمة الغربية التي غزت بلادنا العربية بل ودخلت في تلافيف حياة الفرد الخاصة تركت البعض ممن لا يدرك حقيقة الغزو الحضاري والفكري والتكنولوجي في حالة انبهار وربما في حالة حسرة مخفية ..وظن البعض انهم باللحاق بهذا الركب المتسارع الخطى نحو لا حدود سيصلون وهم لا يتصورون أننا انما أصبحنا مستعبدين بطريق غير مباشر لأمل منشود ولكنه صعب المنال..
حتى نصبح في كفتي ميزان متساوية مع ركب الحضارة يا عزيزتي لابد لنا ألاّ ندفن رؤسنا في الرمل مثل النعامة ، مدعين أنه الحلم المستحيل ، فمهما كانت قناعاتنا بأننا شعوب قادرة على ان تفعل وتفعل لكننا في النهاية لا نخاطر بان نواجه الواقع ..قلة منا يدرك هذا  أن هذا التغير حتمي ولكن الأغلبية لا تدرك وليست على استعداد أن تدرك..المهم لديهم هو رفع مستواهم المعيشي بالتقليد الأعمى ..كما -والاجابة هنا عن تساؤلك عن التعليم تحديدا:

يتبع......

----------


## لميس الامام

"*إذن سؤالى مازال يتضمن كل ما سبق ولكننى وحتى لا أشتت عقولنا وأبدد طاقتنا..أسأل عن التعليم تحديداً..
إن التعليم يعانى أزمة حقيقية...سواء كان التعليم الجامعى أو قبل الجامعى..نلحظ أعداد متزايدة تنشأ من المدارس والجامعات كل يوم ومع ذلك لا نجد سوى تعليماً يعزز ثقافة الحذلقة والربح السريع والفهلوة والمقايضة..لا تعميق معرفى مؤسس على إيماننا بأهمية التعليم ولا بنية مؤسسية تحتية تخص الأبنية أو الطاقات البشرية..ماذا ينقصنا سيدتى كى نفجر الطاقات الإبداعية والروحية والحضارية لدى طلبتنا ..كيف نرتقى بالتعليم فى بلادنا كى نمكن أبناءنا من محاورة العالم ومجاراة التقدم بوعى لا بتغييب وبتقليد أعمى..ماهى مشكلة التعليم فى عالمنا العربى وهل تتفقين معى أنها سبب كل المشاكل؟*"[/u][/b][/color]


عزيزتي ...ردا على تساؤلك السابق اود ان أقتبس قطعا من بحث كنت قد أجريته على أثر التربية والتعليم في النهوض بحضارة اليابان العظيمة في وقت قياسي  بعد الكوارث التي حلت بها ابان اسقاط القنابل النووية على هيروشيما ونجازاكي وهذا تاريخ يعرفه القاصي والداني ، كان هدف البحث هو حث الدول العربية على النهوض بالتربية والتعليم بتوليته اهتماما خاصا لانه أساس نهضة الشعوب فنلقي نظرة على هذه الجزئية من البحث الذي سبق ونشرته في قاعة الصالون الأدبي:

*لو القينا نظرة على اصول التربية اليابانية لعرفنا السبب في ارتقاء هذا الشعب وتلك الامة بوطنهم فكيف كانت التربية سببا في هذا الرقي؟

ان نجاح اليابان في إعادة بناء مجتمعها المحطم والمتناثر عقب الحرب العالمية الثانية يعزى عادة الى نظامها التربوي الممتاز . لعل ذلك من الامور المهمة ان تذكر دوما..فإن هذا النظام في التربية لم يكن وليد اللحظة التي تلت تلك الحرب.. أي بعد عام 1945م. ولكنه – واقعيا- ناتج عن تطور كبير خلال عدد من القرون المنصرمة وخاصة منذ الفترة التي عرفت باسم عهد طوكوجاوا  التي امتدت من عام 1603 الى عام 1868م. والتي اثبتت الدراسات الغربية الحديثة الاسمهامات الهامة للتربية في فترة طوكوجاوا تلك في تطور اليابان الحديثة ونموها
جذور التربية اليابانية المعاصرة:
كنفوشيوس الذي حكم اليابان بفكره النظامي في فترة حكم اسرة طوكوجاوا والذي اهتم بالتعليم وجعل له افضلية كبرى 
هكذا بسبب اطلاق قدرات الشعب الياباني الخلاقة بوصفها العامل الاول في اعادة البناء الاقتصادي وهذ بطبيعة الحال عمل التربية اساسا وقبل كل شئ...
ان الدرس الاهم من هذا الشعب المثابر هو كيفية استثمار الموارد الطبيعية لتعود آثاره على شعبه ليحيا عيشة كريمة بدلا من الفقر الذي يعتبر العدو الاول للبلاد النامية ولكن ان المبادرة لا تأتي من الشعب نفسه فالشعوب تحتاج الى راع يرعاها ويوجه طاقاتها وامكانياتها بتربيتهم ونشأهم على حب الوطن وعلى الكرامة والسيادة بدلا من اضاعة ثرواتهم المهدورة وهم عاقدوا ايديهم بلا حراك..*

هكذا تورد الإبل.. فالعلم وتحصيله  لا يقاس بالمرابحة والتجارة يا عزيزتي إنه باب فتحه الله سبحانه وتعالى للجميع وقد قال الله تعالى في محكم كتابه العزيز في سورة القلم :  إقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق.خلق الانسان من علق.إقرأ وربك الأكرم .الذي علم بالقلم . علّم الإنسان ما لم يعلم "..فعل الامر هنا " إقرأ " هنا هو الاطلاع والتعلم .. والوصول الى هذا المنحى لا يتأتى إلا بدعم من الجهات الحاكمة للبلاد . إذن ، إن واجب الدول ان تدعم العلم والتعليم ودورهم جتى يخرج أجيال ينهضون بوطن ينتمون اليه بولاء ..لا ان يترك بعض الافراد القادرين  ليقوموا بلعبة المقامرة والتجارة تحت شعار "مشروع تعليمي خاص متطور"!!!!!!!!!!
إن على القطاع الخاص أن يساهم مساهمة ايجابية مع التعليم العام لينشئوا أروقة مطورة  للتعليم بكافة نواحيه مدرسي وتعليم عالي فإن كانوا يملكون القدرات المالية فلم لا يشركون الشعب بها من أجل النهوض بالوطن والمواطن. أليسوا أفرادا ينتمون لهذا الوطن أو ذاك؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!........

هذا ما استطيع ان أقوله بصدد ما تفضلت به في مداخلتك عزيزتي اليمامة...

مع مودتي وتقديري ...

لميس الامام

----------


## اليمامة

*كفيتى وأوفيتى سيدتى..ونحن الحمد لله غير مختلفين..ومرحباً بالإختلاف على أية حال..وأظن أن ما تفضلتى بقوله هو رأى أى مثقف ..رأى الجميع سواء أكانوا من النخبة أى الخاصة أو العامة..فالأمور بالفعل واضحة تماماً..
ويبدو أننى بالفعل كنت أمارس حلم اليقظة عندما شردت بذهنى وقلت(هل الحل فى إطلاق ديمقراطية حقة ..لا ديمقراطية "الديكور" وتفصيل القوانين حسب الأمزجة والأهواء..ديمقراطية تنبع من داخلنا لا مجرد رياح تهب علينا فنتنسم منها ما يعجبنا ونلقى مالا يروقنا..ديمقراطية أمان.. تحرر إرادتنا..فلا خوف ..ولا إذعان..ولكنه اقدام حقانى مستحق ومهما كانت نتائجه طالما انه يمارس فى جو آمن؟ )..
صورة رائعة لطالما تمنيناها جميعاً..وبالفعل كما تفضلتى وعلقتى أنه لو كانت الأمور كذلك لما وجدت المشاكل من الأصل..إنما كنت أعنى الصورة التى أتمناها عند التغيير..ولكننى ولكى أكون منصفة وواقعية أرى أيضاً أن طموحاتنا يجب أن تكون هى الأخرى واقعية حتى يمكن تحقيقها..فما هى أقصى أمنية يتمناها مواطن اليوم ؟أعتقد أنها بعض الآمان النفسى..الإحساس بأنه آمن فى بيته وفى وطنه..يأن هناك من سيعرف له طريقاً لو تعرضت له خفافيش الليل..بعض من الكرامة المهدرة..وبعض من الحياة الكريمة..لاشك أن هذه هى أمنيات الجميع فى الفترة الحالية على الأقل..وبرغم كل ذلك ؛ أنا شخصياً أشعر أننى أمتلك الإرادة..الإرادة لفعل أى شىء لهذا البلد..ليتها كانت تجدى الحلول الفردية..فنحن نحتاج لإرادة جمعية يسيرها ضمير حى..
أتفق مع سيادتك فى كل ما ذكرتى بخصوص التعليم وخاصة هذه الجزئية التى تأملتها واستشعرتها بوعيى الكامل..(إنه باب فتحه الله سبحانه وتعالى للجميع وقد قال الله تعالى في محكم كتابه العزيز في سورة القلم : إقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق.خلق الانسان من علق.إقرأ وربك الأكرم .الذي علم بالقلم . علّم الإنسان ما لم يعلم "..فعل الامر هنا " إقرأ " هنا هو الاطلاع والتعلم .. والوصول الى هذا المنحى لا يتأتى إلا بدعم من الجهات الحاكمة للبلاد . إذن ، إن واجب الدول ان تدعم العلم والتعليم ودورهم جتى يخرج أجيال ينهضون بوطن ينتمون اليه بولاء ..لا ان يترك بعض الافراد القادرين ليقوموا بلعبة المقامرة والتجارة تحت شعار "مشروع تعليمي خاص متطور"!!!!!!!!!!) وهى من جديد ..هى فى كل مرة الحكومات!!!!
إذن دعينا ننتقل لمنحنى آخر سيدتى لننهل من فيض ردودك الثرية بالفعل وهذا ما يشجعنى على الإستمرار ويجعل من الحوار شيق بالفعل..السؤال هو 
هل هناك بيئة ثقافية عربية؟ هل الإنسان العربى مؤمن بكلمة اسمها الثقافة؟..وهل نحترم المثقفين حقاً  ونعطيهم الزمام فى التعبير عنا وفى صنع مجتمع مدنى قوى؟ هذا يجرنى لسؤال آخر ربما أعمق..هل الثقافة فعل شعبى أم عمل حكومى يجب أن يخضع للحكومة؟؟وما هودور المثقف فى المجتمع؟؟
*






[/SIZE]

[/CENTER]

----------


## لميس الامام

أسعد الله صباحك أيتها اليمامة التي تطير من غصن أخضر الى غصن يعمر بالثمار اليانعة
ساقوم بالرد عليك أيضا هذا المساء يا غاليتي ومساءا باكرا حتى لا اصدم بقطع الكهرباء

لك مني ولجميع الاخوة والاخوات أطيب الاوقات وأخلاها

لميس الامام

----------


## اليمامة

> أسعد الله صباحك أيتها اليمامة التي تطير من غصن أخضر الى غصن يعمر بالثمار اليانعة
> ساقوم بالرد عليك أيضا هذا المساء يا غاليتي ومساءا باكرا حتى لا اصدم بقطع الكهرباء
> 
> لك مني ولجميع الاخوة والاخوات أطيب الاوقات وأخلاها
> 
> لميس الامام


إن شاء الله سيدتى وبانتظارك..

----------


## لميس الامام

*عدنا مرة أخرى عزيزتي اليمامة .. حيث انني لم اتمكن ليلة البارحة من استكمال الحوار نظرا لانقطاع البث الاثيري عن منزلي..وها أنا ذا من داخل صومعة العمل احاول أن أقول شيئا يختبئ داخل نفسي..وقد وجدتك هنا تثيرين  قضية خطيرة جدا..الثقافة وأشياء تدرو حولها كصلتها بالافراد والحكومات والمجتمع  قضية مثيرة مثل هذه ، يعاني منها الانسان العربي والأغلبية من الأجيال الجديدة في عالمنا  اليوم..

 اني أرى أن بعضا من أبناء هذا الوطن العربي بصفة عما  يفتقرون الى الثقافة والتثقيف نتيجة امدادهم بأدوت الترفيه المختلفة من  الانترنت والالعاب الاليكترونية والمحطات الفضائية الترفيهية ودور عرض  تنشتشر في كل مكان أكثر من المكتبات العامة !!!!!!!!!هذا يعود برأيي الى مصدرين أساسين : الاسرة والعلاقات الاجتماعية في المقام الاول ، والحكومات وما يمثلها من وزارة الثقافة  في المقام الثاني 
ولو أني هنا لا أنكر على  الدو ل بعض ما تقوم به  تقوم من الحفاظ على المتاحف وإقامة مراكز ثقافية ومعارض فنية وما إلى ذلك،

ونتيجة للاسباب الأولية المذكور أعلاه  اصبح هذا الجيل لا يملك الطاقة لامساك كتاب او البحث عن معلومة قد تهمه اوحتى من باب العلم بالشئ ..لذا انحصرت ثقافتهم على مفردات معينة  يتادولونها تخص بيئة شبابية لا تملك خلفية ثقافية قوية ..والتركيز على ارتياد النوادي ، أنا هنا لا أود أن أعمم كلامي هذا على كل الجيل فمنهم طفرات تعشق الثقافة والعلم وتنبغ في هذا وذاك ..ولكنها فئة قليلة مقارنة بعدد الشباب فتيانا وفتيات الذي يهمل بند الثقافة في حياته كبنية تحتية تكون قاعدة لمستقبله..

هل هناك بيئة ثقافية عربية؟ هل الإنسان العربى مؤمن بكلمة اسمها الثقافة؟..وهل نحترم المثقفين حقاً ونعطيهم الزمام فى التعبير عنا وفى صنع مجتمع مدنى قوى؟ هذا يجرنى لسؤال آخر ربما هل الثقافة فعل شعبى أم عمل حكومى يجب أن يخضع للحكومة؟؟وما هودور المثقف فى المجتمع؟؟
الشق الأول من سؤالك غاليتي يقول هل هناك بيئة ثقافية عربية؟

نعم يا غاليتي البيئة العربية هي أساسا منبع الثقافة ، حيث كان هناك كما ذكرنا سابقا حُقَبٌ من التاريخ تعج بالعلماء والمفكرين ، الشعراء والأدباء وعلماء اللغة والعلوم المختلفة..الأرض العربية كانت بيئة ثقافية صحية وما زالت صالحة صلاحية الأرض للزراعة ..الأرض والبيئة لم تتغيرا ولكن ما تغير الآن هو من على الأرض وكيف يتعامل مع هذه البيئة الخصبة..

بيئتنا العربية يا سيدتي فيها من منابع الثقافة ما يملآ العقول قبل الكتب ولكن من ذا الذي ينهل من هذه الثقافة؟ قلة من الناس من يعي معنى الثقافة والتثقيف.
الشق الثاني من سؤالك : هل يؤمن الانسان العربي بالثقافة؟ 
هناك في الحقيقة انظمة ثقافية مختلفة بين ما هو ابداعي وبين ما هو فلسفي اجتماعي وبين ما هو قانوني وسياسي بحث توحد التعبيرات الثقافية التي تمثل جزءا من الذاكرة الجماعية لهذا الشعب أو ذاك  والذي تتجذر في أصوله مصدرا او لنقل ينبوعا ينهل منه من هذه الثقافات المختلفة الانسان العربي المؤمن بالتثقيف كقاعدة اساسية يرتكز عليها في اشباع حاجته لتلقي المعلومات المختلفة فتصبح خلفية ابداعية أو تأريخية أو فلسفية او قانونية او  علمية  كلٌ حسب ميله به ليلحق بركب المثقفين..وهذه ليست حكرا على كل ا نسان عربي..فلا نستطيع هنا ان نعمم ايمان الانسان العربي أفرادا وجماعات بتلقي الثقافة وإنني لأجزم هنا ان الثقافة هي علاقة هامة وخاصة بين بعض المظيين بهذا الاهتمام وبين الثقافات المختلفة..من نهل منها فهو مؤمن بها بلاشك.

 الشق الثالث من سؤالك عزيزتي يقول:وهل نحترم المثقفين حقاً ونعطيهم الزمام فى التعبير عنا وفى صنع مجتمع مدنى قوى؟  وأضيف اليه ايضا تساؤلك عن دور المثقف في المجتمع.

إن عملية التثقيف في أساسها هي ماذا؟ هي عملية زحزحة لمركزية عقلية طالب الثقافة إن كان كاتبا او كان شاعرا او قاصا او عالما شاملا او متخصصا زحزحة فكرية تتناعم مع جوهر العمل الذي تخصص ليعبر فيه عن خلفيات تلقاها من كتب تراثية قد يخرج منها برأي جديد يضيف الى تلك المعلومات ما هو جديد قائم حوله في الحقبة التي يعيش فيها ..وهنا من حقه ان يحلل وأن ينقد حسب رؤيته دون ان يتقيد  برمزية بحته او حتى مباشرة .. يضعها في شكل كتاب علمي او اجتماعي أو أدبي ليخصب به عقول الآخرين وينشر المعرفة بالطريقة التي تتوافق ومكانته ..ومن لم يجد فرصته داخل هذه البيئة فإنه حتما لابد وأن يحقق طموحه في شكل اغتراب وهجرة الى حيث تُتَبنى قدراته سواء عن طريق إغراءات مادية أو إغراءات تحقيق طموح جامح لم يوفره له الوطن ..الى جانب امتيازات أخرى مقابل عقله المهاجر.

نحن يجب علينا احترام المثقفين المتعلمين  بإتاحة الفرصة لهم بتوفير البيئة التي يحتاجونها ليحقوقوا من خلال نبوغهم وثقافاتهم الكثير لوطنهم لا ان نصدر امكاناتهم الى الخار الوطن العربي ليرقى بها العالم الغربي بالصعود على أكتاف عقول كان وطنهم أحق بها..أما أنصاف المتعلمين المتشدقين المتحذلقين فهؤلاء يرسمون طريقا هم سالكوه بطرهم الملتوية ولا مجال هنا للحديث عن هذه الفئة ، ليس لأنهم خارج نطاق الحوار ولكن لانهم فئة قد اوجدت لنفسها طرقا عده لترفع من شأنها ذاتيا .

ان نشر الثقافة باالوسائل المختلفة كالاعلام والنشر الورقي او حتى الاثيري يساهم مساهمة ايجابية وسالبة في صنع المجتمعات وفي رقي فكر الشعوب أو انحدارها ..والدليل على ذلك تلك الموسوعات العلمية الشاملة والافلام الوثائقية والكتب بالتي بالملايين تملآ أرفف المكتبات الخاصة والتي تملأ أرصفة الشوارع  منها نا يتضمن الافادة ومنها  حشو غث كله وهم وتزييف..هذه الثقافة الرخيصة المضمون والمحتوى.

الشق الأخير  من الحوار وهو:

هل الثقافة فعل شعبى أم عمل حكومى يجب أن يخضع للحكومة ؟

للحكومات دور هام جدا في نشر الثقافة في المجتمعات العربية والغربية المختلفة..عملها لا ينحصر فقط بين تيسيير سبل الاستقاء من المعلومات الورقية او المرئية أو السماعية بالمختصر الاعلامية لكن دورها أيضا يظهر بوضوح جلي في انشاء المكتبات العامة التي تحتوي على مختلف مناهل المعرفة من علمية وتاريخية وادبية واسلامية -بالطبع- 
يقوم انشاء المكتبات هذا في مختلف الاحياء في المدن الكبيرة وفي المدن الصغيرة ..الى جانب دور النشر التي لها دور كبير في نشر الكتب الثقافية المختلفة وضمان حفظ حقوق المؤلفين..
إذن نشر الثقافة لا يخص الحكومة فقط فما تقوم به الحكومة هو التوعية  بالقراءة والاطلاع وفتح هذا المجال امام افراد الشعوب ببناء المكتبات العامة ونشر الافلام الوثائقية عبر شاشات السينما والتلفزيون..ومن أدوار الحكومات الهامة ايضا الاهتمام بالسياحة الداخلية والخارجية لان السياحة تنقل ثقافات الشعوب المختلفة عبر الزمن لبعضهم البعض فالحفاظ على الآثار وكشف المخفي منها أيضا يعتبر تثقيف واضافة لمعلومات قد تكون سقطت من كتب التاريخ والعلوم..*

----------


## atefhelal

> *..........  واستمر الانسان العربي يسبح في عنق الزجاجة دون مخرج ..ومع جمود النهوض وسيطرة العنصر الاستهلاكي اصبح العربي مغيبا لا يستطيع ان يتجاوز لحظته الآتية للبحث عن ذاته المفقودة وساد الاحساس بالضعف فالانتساب الى الغرب سيجعلنا في رأيه نحس بأننا مثل الاوربيين وان لنا عقولا مثل عقولهم وتخلصنا من احساس التبعية وفي الوقت ذاته جمدت العقول واتخذت منهاج الغرب طريقاً للسير عليه بدل الضلال الذي انغمست فيه رغما عن أنفها.* 
> 
> 
> 
> *يتبع...*





> *
> **اسمحيلي أن أعبر بشكل أوضح عن الصورة الواقعية لكيان* 
> *...... وواجهتنا مشكلة التكتل الغربي ضد كياننا وطمس ملامحنا حتى بتنا لا نختلف كثيرا عنهم في عادتنا في لغتنا في ثقافاتنا المختلفة ..نحن شعوب تتقن التبعية والتقليد ..وتفتقر الى الابداع والتجديد إلا ما قل ..فكل ما يطمح اليه الانسان العربي أتاه على الطبطاب اي على صحن من ذهب ما عليه الا ان يغرف منه ما شاء له ان يغرف..حتى منبع المعرفة طمرته الاتربة فما بقي منه الا نذرا يسيرا لا يكاد يسد رمق الطالب..فانتسبنا الى الغرب من حيث لا ندري ..فبحكم اللحاق بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة كان لحاقنا بالغرب تقليدا لا أصول له في واقعنا العربي فكيف لنا اللحاق بركب حضارتهم ونحن واقفون بدون حراك ؟ أين مستقبل ثقافتنا التي تنتشر على هامش التفاعل الاثيري والتي لا يبقى منها سوى ذكرى مهترئة نرتدي على وجوهنا أقنعة لا تمثلنا بل تزيف واقعنا..كيف وقد اخذت لغتنا العربية ترتدي الوجه الغربي في مصطلحاتها وفي سياق التعامل معها ، ليس هذا فحسب وانما حياتنا الاجتماعية ككل تقريبا لبست رداء الزيف، زينا العربي الاسلامي اتجه الى العري ..نقلد ولكنه تقليد أعمى ..للغرب جوانبه الايجابية في التقدم والازدهار لكننا للأسف لا نتبع منه الا القشور واستبعاد الجوانب الثقافية العلمية المتوهجة....*
> *اين مبررات الاجابة التي ستحمل في طياتها الاحساس بالضعف وتحميل الذنوب على علاّقة التأخر نظرا للظروف التي رزحت تحت نيرها الشعوب العربية..*
> 
> 
> *أنا أحمل شباب اليوم ومستقبل الغد مسؤلية العودة الى الجوهر الفكري العربي وآمل منهم أن يبدؤا باستلام الدفة من جديد ليوجهوها الوجهة الصحيحة ، فما من حضارة سادت الا وبادت وقد يحدث هذا بين ليلة وضحاها وقد تندثر حضارة الغرب كما بدأت ويعود العقل العربي ليعمل من جديد وليتحقق ما أراده الله لهذه الأمة من أنها خير أمة أخرجت للناس.*



لقد وصفت ياسيدتى أحوال العرب فأوجزت الوصف فى بلاغة ... ولقد تعلمت فى مراحل التعليم الأولية  أن البلاغة والفصاحة بمعنى واحد ، بمعنى خلوص الكلام من ضعف التأليف وتنافر الكلمات والتعقيد والإبهام ...  وخاصة عندما يكون الكلام عرضا لمشكلة أوتفسيرا لها دون الوقوع فى  مغبة التغييب وضلالات التبرير لها ... 
أما عن التقليد الأعمى للغرب وهو يمثل فى رأيى أسوأ  أمراض الأمة العربية الحالية .. التى أصابت شباب الأمة  دون قصد منهم وهم مستقبلها .. فالعيب فى هذا الشأن ليس عيبهم  ، حيث تم قطع حلقات التواصل الجيد عن عمد بينهم وبين كل رائد  ومفكر عربى مخلص لفكره ولبلاده  ... 
وقد تحدثتى فى كلماتك البليغة عن قضية اللحاق بتكنولوجيا الغرب الحديثة .. ونحن لم نضبط  بعد مصطلح "التكنولوجيا" فى جمهرة أذهان ووعى شباب الأمة .. ولم نرسم لهم الطريق الصحيح تعلما وتأهلا صحيحا لها ، ولم نضع أى خطة فعالة لحسن استثمار الموارد البشرية ، وهى التى تقع على قمة الموارد الطبيعية - من حيث الإهتمام - لأى أمة متحضرة أو ساعية للتحضر ... وهى التى يقع عليها – مع الإهتمام بتعليمها وتأهيلها وحسن استثمارها - مسئولية الإستثمار الأمثل للموارد المتاحة والقدرة على خلق موارد جديدة نافعة لحاضر الأمة ومستقبلها .

وأنقل هنا بعض ماكتبته فى أحد فصول  كتاب نشرته لى المكتبة الأكاديمية بالقاهرة –الدقى فى يناير عام 2000 :
يقف البعض أمام كلمة "تكنولوجيا" مبهورا ، ولايتعدى إنبهاره حدود منتجاتها إلى الدرجة التى وصل فيها الأمر بينهم إلى حد الإلتباس بين هذه المنتجات وهى الجانب التطبيقى للتكنولوجيا وبين المفهوم الصحيح للتكنولوجيا نفسها . ونقرر هنا أننا أبعد من أن ننكر أهمية التكنولوجيا بإعتبارها المجموع الكلى للمعرفة والخبرة التى إرتقت إليها الدول الصناعية المتقدمة إجتهادا وتدرجا . كما أننا أبعد من أن نقلل من أهمية الدور الذى يمكن أن تلعبه التكنولوجيا فى إحياء نهضة صناعية وزراعية فى مصر.
وإذا إعتبرنا أن المجتمع المصرى قد عاش فيما مضى حضارات رائدة ، وأن تلك الحضارات قد إحتضرت لسبب أو لآخر ، وبقى لنا منها ومن بعض الصحوات الطارئة عبر تاريخه الحديث عدة موروثات شكلت النسيج الثقافى الحالى الذى يتميز به .. فإذا أردنا أن نسعى لتحقيق حضارة أو نهضة صناعية ، بما يعنى ميلادا جديدا لمرحلة جديدة من بعد تخلف ، فالميلاد السوِّى لابد وأن ينتج بالضرورة عن تزاوج صحيح مع التكنولوجيا المتطورة ويقوم على الإختيار الملائم والتكافؤ والإقتدار بما لايتعارض مع النسيج الثقافى الحالى للمجتمع المصرى .

----------


## atefhelal

أضيف هنا إلحاقا لمداخلتى السابقة أن مجال النشاط الإنتاجي للأفكار والإبداع والابتكار في مجال الأدب والفن والعلم والتكنولوجيا ومجال المعرفة والمعلومات، هو نشاط هام وضروري ولازم في المرحلة الحالية التعيسة التى تمر بها مصر والأمة العربية ، وهو الظاهرة التي يمكن أن نمثلها بتيار متسارع عميق مصاحب لظاهرة العولمة، حيث يجب الاهتمام بسرعة اللحاق به وامتلاك القدرة على الإبحار الآمن فيه، فالعمر الزمني أصبح بالغ القصر للأفكار والمفاهيم والابتكارات في هذا التيار، وأصبح الإبداع في هذا المجال يتسارع إيقاعه بشكل غير معهود من قبل، ولا يجب أن نكون في هذا الشأن مؤهلين لمجرد الاستقبال في هذا المجال أو الانتظار على الشاطئ، بل مؤهلين للتفاعل الخلاق معه والمشاركة في صنعه والإبحار فيه ، ويمثل ذلك بالنسبة إلى العرب الطريق الوحيد الآمن لكي لا نخسر على الأقل معركة المواجهة مع المتغيرات العالمية، كما يمثل أيضا الوسيلة الوحيدة لإمكان حشد الطاقات بكفاءة ، وتعبئة الموارد المتاحة والتخطيط المتقن لها لتحقيق أكبر استفادة منها ، وإمكان خلق موارد جديدة ومتجددة أيضا ، خصوصا ونحن في مواجهة الدولة الإسرائيلية  التي يقوم مشروعها الحضارى على أساس العلم والتكنولوجيا لخدمة أهداف أمنها القومي وتحقيق أغراض التنمية.

----------


## لميس الامام

*أشكرك استاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال ..وأبقى مجرد باحثة هاوية تجتهد بالافصاح عن رأيها المتواضع أمام
خبراء ومفكرين أمثال حضرتك..

اشكرك مرة أخرى وتشرفت بحوارك هذا الذي اثرى تلك الجوانب الهامة في حياة الشعوب العربية قاطبة..

مودتي وخالص تقديري

لميس الامام*

----------


## اليمامة

*جزيل الشكر لأستاذنا المفكر القدير / عاطف هلال على تشريفنا فى هذا الحوار بآرائه العميقة ..
وأتفق معك تماماً سيدى على أنه يجب علينا إعادة تفسير دلالات المكونات الثقافية بحيث نوجد علاقات جديدة للعناصر الثقافية  لفهم جديد ومتناسب مع تغيرات ومتطلبات الحياة المعاصرة ..وأننا لابد أن نعطى اهتماماً أولياً وأساسياً للتنمية البشرية وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالشباب..عماد الأمة..وتوضيح بعض المفاهيم الأساسية لهم وربطها بالواقع المعاش من مستجدات وتغييرات ..هذا التوضيح الذى لن يكون فى يوم وليلة..ولكنه فعل مستمر مؤسس على منهجية مدروسة تعمل لتعزيز تواجد هذه المفاهيم البناءة..مثل المعنى المقصود بالتكنولوجيا..العولمة..الموروث..الثقافة..والعلاقات المتباينة والمتوازية والتى تربط فيما بين كل هذه المفاهيم لتأسيس مرجعية قوية لا تحتمل مجرد التقليد أو الإدعاء أو الزيف ..وربما هذا ما قصدته عندما أكدنا على ضرورة الإهتمام بالتعليم فى الأساس..وللثقافة كإناء يحوى كل القوالب والأنماط المجتمعية ..الموروثات..التقاليد..التراث..ذلك النسيج الثقافى وحده الذى يربط جينات الأمة العربية..والقادر على حفظ شبابها ومحو الزيف الذى أصبح يطمس الهوية..فالثقافة ليست مادة تدرس فى فترة زمنية ومن ثم نركنها..ولكنها نسق حياة يعتمد على كل أشكال الفنون والآداب يحتاج للتجديد والإحياء باستمرار..والقضية تستحق التعب والمجهود..أليست الثقافة والتعليم أهم عناصر مقاومة التخلف وتغييب الوعى فى المجتمع؟ ..فنجاح التنمية البشرية يتوقف على التعليم..ومهما استوردنا من ثقافات فأنها لن تصنع لنا ثقافة جديدة ..وكل ما سيحدث هو حالة نسيان للتاريخ وللتراث ..والمستقبل بالتأكيد..
سعدنا بوجودك وسنسعد بازدياد لمداخلاتك الثرية..كل الشكر سيدى وتقبل خالص تقديرى واحترامى..*

----------


## اليمامة

*الأستاذة العزيزة لميس الامام..
مرحباً بك سيدتى..قرأت عرضك الرائع والمفصل لإشكالية الثقافة وكل ما يتبعها من ظروف وأسباب فى عالمنا العربى..ونعم وألف نعم..الوسائط الحديثة لم تطور فى وعينا المعرفى ولا ثقافتنا بقدر ما أدت إلى تهميش للمعنى العميق للثقافة والقراءة وسبل محو الأمية..والسبب بالفعل هو تقاعصنا عن التناول الذكى لهذه الوسائط والربط بين التكنولوجيا والتراث لتوفير الفرص للمجتمع لآداء الفعل الإجتماعى وتأثيره على الجوانب الثقافية..
ومعك كل الحق فى أن البيئة العربية بيئة فى أصلها مشجعة على الفعل الثقافى والإبداع لما تزخر به من روحانيات وجماليات رفيعة المستوى كانت السبب الأول فى الإنتاجات الكبيرة للعطاء الإنسانى الثقافى..أين يكمن العيب إذن؟؟..أظنه فينا نحن..سواء بعجزنا عن تطوير أنفسنا وقدراتنا للتفاعل مع تلك الطبيعة المبدعة أو لجهلنا بمكامن الجمال والإبداع..أى انحدار الذائقة ربما..واتباع أساليب الحذلقة الفارغة والتقاط قشور الأشياء..
 الدولة لابد أن توفر كافة أشكال ممارسة الثقافة كما أشرتى واكتسابها ..من خلال وسائل سمعية وبصرية تسبغ الروح على القيم والأنماط التراثية ..والأخرى المعاصرة لتصنع مزيجاً موزوناً يجمع بين الأصالة والمعاصرة دون أن تغطى الأخيرة فتمحو كل ما نمت له فى ماضينا وتراثنا..وليس هذا فحسب وإنما من خلال تفعيل هذه المؤسسات عن طريق الملتقيات والمهرجانات وكل سبل نقل الثقافات بين البلاد بعضها البعض..وهذا يتطلب أيضاً أن يكون الإنسان العربى مهيأ لهذا الإكتساب وهذا التفعيل..فالثقافة فى النهاية تكتسب من خلال عمليات عقلية وعاطفية مفتوحة ومبدعة..لا منكفئة على ذاتها ..لا تفهم ذاتها..عقليات مسطحة ومرخية..غارقة فى خضم مشكلات وأوهام ومآزق لا أول لها من آخر..ولذا يلزمنا فى رأيى تنمية بشرية إنسانية واسعة كما أشار استاذنا عاطف هلال لن تتحقق إلا من خلال التعليم..الفعل الممتد الطويل المفعول..
هى مقومات فى مجملها سيدتى  تحتاج لإعادة بناء سواء كانت بشرية أو تتعلق بالبناء والتنظيم والتفعيل..تحتاج جميعها لأن تصل لدرجة تناغم فيما بينها حتى يتحقق الإتصال الثقافى..
اسمحى لى أن أنتقل معك إلى نقطة أخرى لا تبعد كثيراً عن محور كلامنا..بل أعتقد أنها مرتبطة به بصلة وثيقة..وهى الرقابة..الرقابة أستاذة لميس..هل تجدين ضرورة حتمية من وجودها؟ هل تقوم بفعل بناء بالفعل؟
ما رأيك فى جهاز أسمه (الرقابة)..وأزمة الرقابة على المبدعين فى الفترة الأخيرة تصاعدت كثيراً نظراً لإستشراء أساليب القمع والديكتاتورية حتى أصبح كل من يمسك قلماً مرتاباً فيه!..هل تحبذين وجود هذا الجهاز وتجدين فى دوره أهمية؟ أم أن وجود جهاز كهذا فى بلادنا لا يعنى أى شىء سوى أننا مازلنا نرفل فى التخلف والديكتاتورية وقمع الآخر وقهر حريته وربما لشىء أعمق من هذا وهو عدم إيماننا بالفن نفسه ..بالفنون بكافة طوائفها..؟؟ هل هى عقدة الثقافة من جديد؟ 
*





[/SIZE]

----------


## atefhelal

> *أشكرك استاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال ..وأبقى مجرد باحثة هاوية تجتهد بالافصاح عن رأيها المتواضع أمام*
> *خبراء ومفكرين أمثال حضرتك..*
> 
> *اشكرك مرة أخرى وتشرفت بحوارك هذا الذي اثرى تلك الجوانب الهامة في حياة الشعوب العربية قاطبة..*
> 
> *مودتي وخالص تقديري*
> 
> *لميس الامام*


*أنا الذى يشكر لك كل ماطرحتيه على هذه الصفحة ، فقد لمست بحسك العالى جراح الأمة العربية ، فقدمتى لنا مايجعلنا نتابع كلماتك باهتمام واحترام* *..*

----------


## لميس الامام

*الاعزاء الاستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال والرائعة اليمامة..* 
*يطيب لي قبل أن ادلف الى تبادل الحوار في جانب آخر له أيضا صلة وثيقة بنشر الثقافة القائم حاليا ألا وهو ما يدعى بجهاز الرقابة على ابداعات الكتاب وذوي الرأي على طروحات قد تجد فجأة أن مقص الرقيب قد اقتطع منها ما يرى أنه غير صالح للنشر والذي قدمته لنا اليمامة الداعية الى هذه المائدة الرائعة التي تحوي أصنافا منتقاة يروق لي ان ادلي برأيي فيها لأطرح الجانب الفكري الذي عصف بعقلي ووجداني وفي الآن نفسه لأدلي بكلمة أخيرة عما يطيب لي أن اسميه إشكالية المزج بين الثقافة العربية والثقافات الوافدة المختلفة لتكون خاتمة لهذا الحوار الرائع- من طرفي فقط ولمن يود المداخلة فليتفضل مرحبا به طبعا- بعد أن قرأت بتمعن هذا المساء ما جاء في مداخلة الاستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال وتعقيب الغالية اليمامة المحاورة الذكية التي تعرف كيف تختار طروحات تهم كل انسان عربي يعيش فوق ثرى العروبة.. والذي أعتبر آرئهما رؤىً رؤيات ثاقبة بل وصائبة أيضا بعدها ساقوم بالتعقيب على ما سيرد في قضية جهاز الرقابة على المصنفات الابداعية بشكل عام..* 
*الاشكالية الي أود ان اطرحها والتي تلخص قضية الثقافة العربية في أن ما يجري على ساحة الاتصالات الاعلامية العصرية الكنولوجية من صحافة وإذاعة وتلفاز وأثير - كالذي نتعامل معه الآن على هذه الشبكة العنكبوتية السحرية.-يجعل كل ثقافة في العصر الحاضر مزيج من الثقافات حتى ولو لم يعيها البعض فهي مزج صادق كذلك المزج الذي حدث في عصور قبلنا بطرق مختلفة تماما ولكنه حدث..السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الان : لماذا إذن يشكل هذا المزج الثقافي خطرا من أخطار المواجهة في تقدير البعض؟ ولِمَ يستحيل في مشاعرنا احيانا إلى أنه "هجمة " تحتاج الى تصدي؟ ولما لا ننظر الى مكوناته على أنها نواتج حضارية تعكس -أقصد هنا بالطبع الجانب الايجابي للمزج - حوارا بناءً بين الحضارات يزدهر ويخبو على مر العصور ولكنه قائم أبدا؟؟*
*إن موقع العالم العربي الجغرافي على وجه الخصوص، جعله ملتقى ثقافات الشرق والغرب المقسمة بطبيعتها الى طبيعة لغوية وسياسية ودينية مختلفة ..لقد جاء في العصور الماضية عناصر المزج الشرقية مثلا تحمل عطر فارس وبخور الهند وحكمة الصين!!!كما هي اليوم تحمل غيوم أوربا الركامية وتبغ الامريكان والاوروبيين ...إن موقع العالم العربي ليس الجغرافي فقط بل وتاريخيا أيضا بعد ظهور الإسلام جعل الثقافة العربية في حالة مواجهة مستمرة أو لنقل إن المثقف العرب في حالة إحساس دائم بالمواجهة الثقافية ، وتلك حالة ورثته -على ما يبدو-قدرا من عدمالاستقرار الثقافي..بين محلي موروث ووافد شرقي ووافد غربي الآن... تلك إذن هي الاشكالية التي أتحدث عنها.. إن معظم الأنشطة الحياتية الفكرية والمادية تواجه حاليا ما قد اتفق على تسميته غزوا أو كما قلت هجمة تسيطر على آلياتها وسائل التعبير مضمونا وشكلا بل وتعبيرا..ويتضاعف عندنا هذا الاحساس بهذا الغزو الموهوم في رأيي حيث يصحبه الاحساس بغزو فعلي على مستوى الآلات العسكرية والمدنية، فمعظم معداتنا الحربية ونزولا الى الأدوات المنزلية مستوردة من هذا الغازي..لكن هل يستطيع المثقف أن يتحزلق ويعبر عن رأيه فوق سطح قشرة الاستيراد - أو حتى التبادل- الآلاتي في منظومة التفاعل بين الثقافات والحضارات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
*أشكركم عظيم الشكر على هذه الفقرة الرائعة التي بالفعل عصفت بالعقل والوجدان لتقول بل ولتنفس عن شئ تعتل به النفس أحيانا...* 
*تقبلوا خالص مودتي* 
*لميس الامام*

----------


## atefhelal

> *الاعزاء الاستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال والرائعة اليمامة..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...................*
> ...


هذه الإشكالية التى سميتيها "غزوا" ياسيدتى .. أنا اسميها "هوسا" أصاب صانعى القرار فى بلاد العرب هو هوس الإستيراد لكل شيئ .. قابله بالضرورة هوسا أخطر منه هو هوس تصدير ماتملكه شعوب العرب من ثروات طبيعية من نفط وغاز وخامات أوليه .. ويكتمل هذا الهوس عند صانعى القرار بكارثة التصدير الجبرى أو بمعنى أدق بطرد المواهب المتاحة من ثروة العرب البشرية بعد حصارها وحبسها فى دائرة القهر والتهميش الجهنمية ... 

ويقول جوزيف ماك كاسكيل فى هذا الشأن مؤلف فصل "التجارة الدولية" في الطبعة الثالثة من كتاب Economics of the Mineral Industry/ 1976 على اللعبة التاريخية بين الدول الصناعية الغنية والدول النامية الفقيرة :
"إن الأجيال القادمة لمعظم الدول النامية المنتجة للخامات المعدنية (نفط وغاز وخلافه ) ، سوف تجد أن رأسمالها من هذه الخامات قد تم إستنفاده من أراضيها لصالح الدول الصناعية ، وأن العائد من ذلك لم يكن مجزيا ، وقد تم إنفاقه على بذخ الحكومات السابقة وعلى بعض السلع الإستهلاكية . وسوف تُترك تلك البلاد بعد ذلك مهمومة بفقدان مواردها التى حل محلها بعض الأخرام الكئيبة والحفر والفجوات . وستظل شعوبها تعانى من مرارة الفقر والجهل والمرض ."

وسوف نتعثر كثيرا ياسيدتى إلى الدرجة التى يمكن أن نتقهقر فيها كثيرا حتى عن وضعنا الحالى إذا ماإستمر أسلوب التعامل مع الثروات المعدنية والطبيعية هو "أسلوب من اليد إلى الفم" (From hand to mouth ) أو بالتعبير العامى هو أسلوب "الهبش" ، أو إذا ماحسبنا أن الأسلوب الشائع فى حياتنا العامة اليوم بالنسبة للسلع الإستهلاكية "توصيل المنازل" أو طريقة الوجبات السريعة الجاهزة تيك أواى (Take Away ) يمكن أن يكون هو الأسلوب الملائم أيضا لإستغلال الموارد الطبيعية أو لنقل واستيعاب التكنولوجيا التى يمكن أن نرتقى بعدها إلى نهضة تكنولوجية حقيقية .. بل سوف ينتهى المجتمع العربى عندئذ – وهو سليل الحضارات وأرضه هى مهبط رسالات السماء - إلى نهاية سيزيف (Sisyphus ) المراوغ إبن إله الريح هيليوس (Aeolus ) حينما حضره الموت فغلبه بالحيلة والدهاء ورفض الرحيل إلى الآخرة فغضب عليه إله الآخرة Hades وحكم عليه فى الأسطورة الإغريقية أن يظل إلى الأبد يرفع حجرا ثقيلا إلى أعلى الجبل حتى يصل إلى قمته فيُسقطه منه ويعود سيزيف ليرفعه مرة أخرى وهكذا .

ملاحظة : أخذت أجازة من قاعة السياسة لبعض مشاغل موسمية ، زاد عليها أنى أردت متابعة سطور تستحق الإهتمام والتقدير سطرتها هنا سيدتنا الجميلة لميس ، فقرأنا الجمال من بين سطورها ، وأحسست به جمالا نافذا إلى النفس والعقل أطللت به علينا فأطللنا به عليها .. كما قرأنا الجمال أيضا فى كل تعقيب لليمامة المشرقة وفى التقديم الرائع من جيهان الذى جذبنا بحب وشوق إلى متابعة كل ماتنطق به سيدتنا الجميلة على تلك الصفحات . 

ملاحظة مضافة : كنت أرغب فى إرفاق نشيد "أقسمت بإسمك يابلادى فاشهدى" الذى أنشده محمد عبد الوهاب فجاء على سبيل الخطا السلام الوطنى لمصر بين عامى 23 ، 1960 قبل تعديله إلى "والله زمان ياسلاحى " ثم للسلام أو النشيد الوطنى الحالى منذ عام 1979 ... ولم أتمكن من حذفه .

----------


## اليمامة

*أستاذتى الجليلة ..لميس الامام
أستاذى القدير ..عاطف هلال
تحية تقدير وإعزاز وشكر لكل كلمة أشادت بالطرح والتنظيم..ونحن سعداء إن حاز الموضوع على رضاك أستاذ عاطف وتتابعه معنا بهذا الحماس الجميل وأتمنى من الله عز وجل أن نكون عند حسن الظن والثقة إن شاء الله...وبعد،
قرأت بتمعن ما سطرته لنا أياديكم الكريمة..وفى غمار تفاعلى مع الطروحات الثرية التى حظينا بها منكم..قفز عقلى بغتة - لا أعرف كيف أو لما - إلى شىء ربما هو استلهام قوى انبعث من انعكاسات أفكاركم..السياسة والثقافة؟!..إشكالية مرتبطة بمعرض حديثنا..من فيهما الأولى؟؟..من التابع ومن المتبوع؟ من فيهما تمسك بزمام الأخرى؟ أشعر أننا لو توصلنا لمعادلة واقعية وعادلة لتلك العلاقة قد ننجح فى إيجاد علاقة تضامنية بينهم..
وجدتنى ألتقط خيالات لأفكار تحدث بالفعل من حولى..تذكرتها كأنها أطياف فى خيالى ..العالم اليوم بما فيهم نحن بالطبع نريد أن نعامل الثقافة كما السياسة..بمعنى ترجمة القوة المادية إلى نفوذ وهيمنة على كل شىء وعلى كل المستويات..فرضيات السياسة بما تحتمله من مراوغة وانعكاساتها ذات التأثير السريع المتطاير الذى ربما قد يحمل خبث للشعور والضمير .. أصبح يفرض بالجبر والإلزام على الثقافة..فيضعف من بنيتها ومن الإبداع نفسه..لا يمكن أن تخضع الثقافة لآليات السياسة..فالثقافة مسألة تتعلق بالإرث الحضارى والروحى والنفسى والتاريخى للشعوب..مدمجة ومنصهرة فى بوتقة من تلك التداخلات كما أشرتى أنت سيدتى فى مداخلتك الأخيرة..وهى بذلك - الثقافة - أمر لا يؤخذ بمعايير وموازين القوى المعروفة فى السياسة ..ربما تتأثر بالطبع التأثر الطبيعى شأنها شأن كل الأنساق فى المجتمع..فهى ليست بمنأى عن السياسة وإنما يبقى للثقافة  الحصر والتفرد..يبقى لها قبول أو رفض كل ما هو دخيل عليها..تبقى تأثيرات السياسات محكومة داخل هذاالإطار النفسى والروحى..فالثقافة كفعل للرقى الإنسانى لا يمكن احتوائها ..فهى أكبر من أى حصار لأنها دائمة التواصل فى جوهر الحياة الإنسانية فى النشاط البشرى المستمر بشكل شبه ثابت أو فى حركات منغلقة لا تتوقف عن النبض على عكس السياسة بكل ما يتبعها من متغيرات..
قد يبدو لوهلة ان السياسة إناء يحتوى الثقافة..ولكن كيف ذلك والأخيرة بروحانياتها وجماليتها وأخلاقياتها تدفع إلى موقف إيجابى لا سلبى..موقف يحتم الإعمار ..الأمر الذى لا يشترط أن يتوافر فى السياسة..فلاشك أن نجاح العامل الإقتصادى فى أى مجتمع والذى أراه ذو صلة وثيقة بالسياسة مرتهن بنجاح الثقافة..وكما أشرت أنت أستاذ عاطف هلال إلى الموارد الطبيعة وتصديرها  وأهدارها واستيراد آفات فى مقابل هذا الإستيراد - حسبما فهمت - كل هذا يتعلق بالثقافة ومدى فهمنا الصحيح لكيفية إدارة تلك الموارد..تفهم مسألة الكسب السريع والفعل الإستهلاكى الأسرع..هذا كله فى عمق ثقافتنا ووعينا..فالعامل الثقافى يتصدر كل العوامل  من حيث ثأثيره فى حياة المجتمع الحاضرة والمقبلة..ومعنى هذا أن ثقافتنا مخترقة والدليل على ذلك هى كل تلك الممارسات الوقتية الإستهلاكية  ..الثقافة أصبحت تعنى بالدرجة الأولى بالجوانب الغريزية للإنسان ..بالمظاهر الشكلية التى تحدد قيمة الإنسان بمقدار ما يقتنيه من كماليات وأشياء مادية..هذه الأشياء التى استمسكنا بها على حساب ثقافتنا..فضحينا بمواردنا وابتلينا بثقافات مادية هامشية مصدرة لنا ..حولت بدورها ثقافتنا الأصيلة وأبرزها الفنون إلى سلعة تجارية تباع وتشترى وتفتدى لمن يدفع أكثر..وبالتالى أضعف كل ذلك من توحدنا وعمل على فرقتنا على أساس مبدأ "الهبش" الذى أشرت سيادتك إليه فى معرض مداخلتك الأخيرة..فالناس لا تتوحد على مظاهر مادية مستوردة لا متأصلة فيها وإنما تتوحد على اعتقادات روحية وقيم مشتركة ..أيديولوجيات أصبحت لا تتوافر فى شكليات اليوم والتى  أصبحت تبنى علي إثرها الثقافة الجديدة..
وبرغم ذلك..جسد الثقافة لا يتشكل بمعزل..ولكنه الفعل البشرى المنتقى والواعى الذى يصهر كل هذه العوامل كما ينصهر المعدن النفيس ويتشكل ويخرج لنا بحلى وجواهر شديدة الروعة..إشكالية صعبة لن يزنها سوى التعليم ورفع قدرات وقيم وثقافات ووعى الأفراد..
أنا مستبشرة أساتذتى الكرام  برغم كل الألم..وبكل الأمل ..فالثقافة لأنها كيان روحانى وقوى فهى شديدة الحساسية إزاء أى دخيل وغريب عليها..قد تقبل بين جنباتها هذه المستجدات التى تشذ عن مضمونها بعد أن تقلبه على كل الأوجه..بل بعد أن تعيد صياغته وتسبغ عليه من رحيقها وتخرجه على هيئة أخرى تلائمها..وهى إن ارتضت هذا الفعل المقحم..فإنها تختزنه إلى حين..وأول فرصة ستواتيها لاشك ستلقيه جانباً..والدليل هى محاولتنا الآن للفظ كل ماهو دخيل وغريب ومحاولة تفسير وتصحيح الأمور وإحلالها..ومن ثم إعمار للثقافة من جديد..على شكل بناء أساساته مكونات فكرية وعمليه راسخة..يتداخل فيها الفعل الإجرائى مع الفعل الروحى لتنظيم سلوك المجتمع ..هذا السلوك الذى سيعمل على أصعدة الفن والأدب والتاريخ والتراث ومجمل الفعاليات..ذلك أن الثقافة هى صفوة أساليب التذوق والتصرف والتفكير والإبداع..*

----------


## kethara

*

توأم الروح والقلم رفيقة الدرب
أختى الغالية لميس الامام



عندما آتى لأتحدث عن قامة باذخة مثل الأديبة
الرائعة لميس
التى أعتلت صهوة الحرف وأمتزجت بمشاعرها
بقمة الشجن وسكنت داخل بحور اللغة بحواسها
أعلم مسبقا ان ابجديات حروفى المتواضعة لن تستطيع ان تحيط
بكل جوانب هذة القامة السامقة
ولكنى ألجأ وألوذ بصدقى كى يعنينى على تلك الكلمات
النابعة من قلب أحبها فى الله ومن نبض مداد رافقها بدرب البوح
فكانت لى نعم الصديقة والأخت ورفيقة بمشوارى هنا بمنتدى ابناء مصر
فأعتادت مشاعرى وحروفى ان تغزل معها دوما نسيج متناسق الغزل
من سداة ولحمة متشابكان لحد الأندماج
فهى حقا أديبة مُبدعة وتستحق عن جدارة لقب الإبداع
لانها تستوقف لحظات من الزمن لتعانقها بفكرها السرمدى وتأتينا
بنظرتها وقناعتها الخاصة بتلك اللحظة
وهى كاتبة متنوعة شاملة لأكثر من جانب من جوانب الأدب
فهى شاعرة فصحى يُشهد لها بالبنان
وكاتبة للقصة متميزة وتحمل بين طيات مشاعرها الكثير من الأفكار
وكاتبة مميزة للمقال الأدبى وناقدة لها باع بهذا المجال
وأديبة رائعة عندما كتبت الخواطر الأدبية وصورت لنا بمشاعرها
المرهفة كثيرا من المواقف واللحظات الرائعة التى قد تكون عابرة
عند البعض ولكنها بعالم لميس الامام الثرى لها معان كثيرة
فهى تملك ثروة من المفردات اللغوية والصور التعبيرية
التى تعينها على رسم لوحات تعيبرية لنا ممزوجة بنكهة نادرة
لا تملكها الا أحاسيس ونبضات وجدان غاليتى لميس الامام
فحينما كتبت عن المشاعر عانقتها وسكنتها ونقلتنا على جناح الحرف
لجزر الروعة وحُسن البيان
ولمسنا كل هذا مثال وليس على سبيل الحصر
حنين وياسمين/ وتأخر اللقاء / قلمى فى مدار الكلمة هائم
والكثير والكثير وان ترتكت العنان لقلمى لن يمنح غيرى بالحديث عنها
لميس الامام أكبر من الكلمات وتفوق المعانى
غاليتى الرائعة
كلى يقين ان الرحلة ليست بالسهلة ولكننا نسير بها
كما قسم الله لنا وكلى إيمان انه مهما تعثرت أحلامنا وتحطم بعضها
على صخر الواقع مازال هناك مساحات نستطع ان نفترشها بالأمل
ونتمسك ببقايا براعم الامان علنا يوما نلامسه حقيقة يانعة
وما زلت اتناثر بأمنياتى وأحلق باشرعة قلبى بحثا عن شاطئ كلماتك
كى تحتوينى مشاعرك الرقيقة وكلماتك التى تعانق
داخلى المُتعب وكثيرا ما أرتمى على ضفافها
أتلمس ولو القليل من الراحة بين أهداب حسك ووجدانك
وحين تعاندنى الحروف ويجف المداد رغما عنى
أنتظر الغيث بعطر مدادك السامق
ودائما أجد بين تمتمات حرفك ما يشبع ذائقتى
وتذكرى ان عزف أوتارى لن يكتمل الا بوجود لحنك الشجى
حبيبتى حين يحتوينا اللقاء فى البوح بمعناه الحقيقى فلابد ان تلتقى ذواتنا
ونهبط سويا بنفس اللحظات لتعانق مشاعرنا أجمل وأرق لحظات الصدق
فكونى بخير غاليتى وتقبلى مداخلتى المتواضعة


مع تحيتــــــــــــــى
رفيقة الدرب
قيثـــــــــــارة
*

----------


## لميس الامام

*قيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــثارة*
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

*توأم الروح والقلم ..توأم المشاعر والأبجدية
ما أسعدني شئ كمواكبتك لنا هذه المائد العامرة مخضبة الأكف بعطر حضورك الكريم ورفيف حروفك الحائمة حولها لتزيّنيها بعباراتك الصادقة ،  أهلا بك أيتها القيارة تعزفين بين أهل الحوار بموسيقى كلماتك الكريمة وتضفين على الحوار رأيك في شخصي المتواضع كلمات سقت في وجدان بذرة ابداعي  رواء  الكلام الطيب ... 
بورك فيك قيثارة رقيقة الاحساس رائعة تسوق الحرف إلى مجراه فــ يرسم به أروع الكلمات وأجملها ..

أن ماسطرته هنا حديقةٌ غنّاءةٌ بــ أرقى وأجمل الزهور من شدة جمال حروفك ، و لقد قدمت لي لوحةً أسطورية من عروش الياسمين عبيرها 

لقد خجلت أبجديتي قيثارة الرائعة بهذا  ،
فما أنا فاعلة أمام ثرثرة قلمك الراقي الزاهي؟؟
لا أملك سوى المكوث طويلاً أمام هذا الإطراء الذي أحسست بصدق حرفه الساطع ... 

شكراً لــ سماء قلمك الذي أمطر على نفسي بـ بديع حرفك الفتان الآسر..
دمت متألقة رائعة أيتهاالنقية النافحة بياناً وبلاغةً 
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري واحترامي
فما أنا وأنت إلا 
رسولين
نبعث الكلمة 
الممزوجة بمداد أرواحنا
ومشاعرنا التي 
لم ينضب معينها ولن
ان شاء الله
إلى عشاق الكلمة
ومرتادي اروقة الثقافة..

تقبلي حبيبتي مني اروع كلمات الشكر والعرفان 
لبهاء حضورك ورعة أريجه



اختك

لميس الامام*

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
أسعد الله مسائكم بكل الخير
فى الحقيقة لم أستغرب أبدا هذا الحضور الطاغى لضيفتنا المتألقة
الأدبيبة اللبيبة /* أ. لميس الإمام*
التى أزاحت بهدوء ودون ضجيج الغطاء عن أطباقِ مائدتها الغنية
التى عمرت بما لذ وطاب مما يشبع نهم المثقف العربى
وما يرضى أيضا ذوقه ويسد جوعة لنهضة ومكانة يستحقها عن جدارة
على خارطة الثقافة العالمية
لم لا وهى التى أعدت بجهد باحثة واعية ..
أطباقا تصاعدت أبخرة نكهتها ( المهمومة) 
لتملأ الأجواء معلنة ان ها هنا ما يسثير شهيتنا 
التى طالما أصيب بحالات من ( صدود النفس ) 
من كثرة اللغط والسفسطة التى يعج بها المشهد الثقافى فى واقعناالعربى
تحية واجبة* لليمــامة* على إدارتها المدهشة للقاء
سأواصل العودة بإذن الله إلى هنا 
لأستزيد من أطباق هذا اللقاء المتميز *على مائدة الأدب*
لله ماابهاكِ سيدتى وماأغنى أبناء مصر بكِ
حفظك الله قيمة وقامة نعتز جدا بها
ودمتِ مضيئــة
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## لميس الامام

*أخي الفاضل صفحات العمر..

لقد كان  آخر مرور لي على أبناء مصر فجر اليوم قراءة ما نثرته من عبير الكلم....وقد وقفت أمام تعقيبك مكتوفة الأيدي 
بلا حراك اقرأ لتدمع عيني فرحة وفخرا ..فلله ذرك من كلمات وأوسمة قلدتنيها..

إني جد فخورة بأنني عضو نافع في أبناء مصر ..ولقد حقق لي هذا المنتدى الكثير الكثير لو كنت تعلم
فإلى جانب نشاطي الأدبي في السعودية فقد أتحتم لي أن اقدم بين يديكم رؤى امرأة عربية تتفاعل مع
المجتمعات العربية كافة ..تعطي بدون تحفظ كل قاله وسيقوله قلمها ..دون الشعور باي حرج
إن هذه المائدة والتي نقدم من خلالها مواد ثقافية دسمة ما هي إلا أطباق نحاول بها أن نغذي عقول أبناءنا
شباب المستقبل كي يكون على دراية بما جرت به الاحوال وبما نتنبأ أو لنقل بما نأمل ان تؤول اليه..
أسعدتني هذه الطلة الرائعة لمن يقدر ويتفاعل بحق مع كل المعطيات التي طرحناها جميعا والتي
تفتح بابا جادا للثقافة بجانب مواد الصالون الأدبي الرائعة المتنوعة والتي أنا من روادها كنت ..وما زلت..

لك مني ولفريق العمل ..اليمامة وجيهان ولحضرتك أجل التقدير والاحترام لردود الفعل التي جاءت 
تزيد من تنوع اطباق هذه المائدة العامرة..

صباح جميل وجمعة مباركة سيدي ، ولك مني طيب التحايا وباقة ورد تحية لمقدمك الرائع..

مودتي 

لميس الامام*

----------


## لميس الامام

غاليتي اليمامة ..الأكثر من رائعة:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجمعة مباركة ان شاء الله،،،

بالنسبة لما طرحته للنقاش : 

ما رأيك فى جهاز أسمه (الرقابة)..وأزمة الرقابة على المبدعين فى الفترة الأخيرة تصاعدت كثيراً نظراً لإستشراء أساليب القمع والديكتاتورية حتى أصبح كل من يمسك قلماً مرتاباً فيه!..هل تحبذين وجود هذا الجهاز وتجدين فى دوره أهمية؟ أم أن وجود جهاز كهذا فى بلادنا لا يعنى أى شىء سوى أننا مازلنا نرفل فى التخلف والديكتاتورية وقمع الآخر وقهر حريته وربما لشىء أعمق من هذا وهو عدم إيماننا بالفن نفسه ..بالفنون بكافة طوائفها..؟؟ هل هى عقدة الثقافة من جديد؟ 


كثيرا من مواقف الإنسان الخارجية يا عزيزتي  يمكن أن تكون سلاحا ذا حدين ويحمل في الوقت نفسه معنيين متناقضين أو تفسيرين على طرفي نقيض..

 يرى جهاز الرقابة العام  أن من واجبه الوقوف وقفة حزم وجز على  المصنفات التي تحتاج الى مراجعة قبل نشرها أو عرضها على الملأ سواء كانت مصنفات  أدبية ، إبداعية ، سياسية أم دينية ..والتي تحتاج  الى مقص الرقيب كي يتعامل مع ما هو مرفوض ، كل نشر حسب اختصاصه.

خُوِّل للرقباء حق التصرف  بالنصوص أو المقالات أو المصنفات الفنية والوثائقية -والتعليل هو : كي يظهر بالشكل اللائق المطلوب عرضه على الجمهور..ليقوم بحذف وقص ما لا يلا يليق بالخلق العام . 
 للجهاز المخول  بالرقابة ايضا سلطات أعلى منه - تقوده  الى الحد الذي قد يودي بفكرة الكاتب الى مقصد آخر غير الذي يبغيه أو ربما يغير اتجاه الهدف من الطرح.

تختلف الدول في اسلوب الرقابة على المصنفات.. الاعلامية الابداعية أو كما اسلفت السياسية والدينية  الى من تؤول اليه المسئولية ، فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر- من الاعمال الابداعية ما  يعج بالجهر بالرذيلة لفظا ووصفا وهذا ما لايتناسب والقيم الاسلامية العربية  هنا يكون لمقصه حق في القطع ، فنحن ما زلنا شعوبا في أغلبها متحفظين لا يملك البعض منا الجرأة على قراءة محتواها وقد يكون في مضمونها ما يثير غرائز  النفس الانسانية  لما تحويه من مواقف أخلاقية ليس لها علاقة بقيمنا ولا أخلاقياتنا كعرب ومسلمين فما يكون من المراقب الا ان يحمل مقصة في يده ويبدأ في جز الشريط او بتر صفحات او سطور من كتاب ما ..

الرقيب لا يعمل منن تلقاء نفسه..الرقيب هو موظف مأمور بأن يقوم بهذا القص أو ذاك البتر..حتى وإن لم يفهم مقصد الكاتب من عرضه هذا المقطع أو كتابة تلك الكلمة ..
إن الرقيب كما تفضلت جزء من جهاز يبرمج هذا الرقيب أو ذاك.

أنا لا أرى أن مقص الرقيب على أي مصنف له فعالية في أيامنا هذه فلقد اطلقت الفضائيات والانترنت الحرية الكاملة بكل بشتى صورها  لتعرض برامج فيها من الرؤى السياسية أو الوثائق التاريخية ما هو غير حقيقي أو عرض مسلسلات لا تمت لمجتماعنا بصلة ( المدبلج منها هو السم القاتل )  محاولة بهذا العرض تغيير أصول وقيم وتقاليد  المجتمعات العربية  بطريق غير مباشر لتصبغ على مجتماعتنا صبغة اجتماعية دخيلة لا تمت لنا بصلة، 
هذا  الى جانب الافلام الاباحية التي طالت معظم البيوت العربية فلا رابط عليها ولا رقيت حيث الاستحالة في التحكم في أقمار صناعية تبث الغث والسمين..
لا أستطيع أن اضع اللوم على الحكومات فهذا الامر خارج عن ارادتها..إلا ما ندر..
وإنني  أرى على الجانب الآخر  أيضا أن هذه الحرية الاعلامية بغير رقيب أو تصدي قد اتاحت الفرصة للارهاب أن يتفشى بين فئات ضالة  وأن تتوسع دائرته في العالم أجمع..
أما ما الاباحية المرئية ..فحدث ولا حرج ..وكلها يا عزيزتي مؤامرات لادارة رأس الشاب والفتاة العرب الى ما هو غث وضيع بعبثية وقحة
لاشغالهم عن تشغيل عقولهم في الاصلاح والنهوض والرقي بأوطانهم ..وللاسف بعض شبابنا وفتياتنا انساقوا كما تساق العير وراء هذه النزوات الفاضحة..
أما الشق الثاني من اختفاء الرقابة على هذا الاعلام السلبي فقدأصبحت ظاهرة تداول المخدرات عبر الانترنت ظاهرة متفشية ..حتى لأصبحت في متناول الجميع ..وهذا يثير شفقتي وحزني وألمي ...فهل كانت هذه التكنولوجيا نعمة أم نقمة على المجتمعات العربية؟
لقد طرحت الجانب السلبي للاعلام وغياب مقص الرقيب عنه ..لكن الاعلام المرئي وهو الأعم في أيامنا هذه فله جوانب ايجابية لا تنكر..وهذه نعمة ..ولكن الصراع قائم بين اختلاف رؤانا لايجابيات تناسبنا وسلبيات نرفضها بينما مجتمعات اخرى ترى عكس الصورة..
فهل من رقيب غير الله؟ وهل لا رقابة للانسان عل نفسه وعلى ابناءه؟ كل هذا لا بد ان تعيه الشعوب العربية كل اسرة هي نواة لمجتمعها...فلنلحق بالاخذ بأيدي أبناءنا والأجيال القادمة ..فالمخفي الأعظم آت لا محالة..
إنها يا عزيزتي اليمامة ثقافة مقتحمة دورنا وعقول ابناءنا ..إنها الغزو بعينه..
وللاسف نحن شعوب يبهرها كل جديد ..وكل ممنوع ..اصبح متاحا..وباالتالي مرغوبا..
فأين مقص الرقيب من هذا كله؟

----------


## اليمامة

*نعم سيدتى الجميلة ..كما تفضلتى وختمتى لنا مداخلتك الكريمة بمسك الختام من خلال هذا القول.




			
				فهل من رقيب غير الله؟ وهل لا رقابة للانسان عل نفسه وعلى ابناءه؟ كل هذا لا بد ان تعيه الشعوب العربية كل اسرة هي نواة لمجتمعها...فلنلحق بالاخذ بأيدي أبناءنا والأجيال القادمة ..فالمخفي الأعظم آت لا محالة..
			
		


أتفق معك كثيراً وأزد عليه أن دور الرقابة أصبح شكلياً..أو أنها تفرض سطوتها على الكلمة المكتوبة والمنشورة كإجراء روتينى ليس إلا لتعلن فقط على أن الرقابة لاتزال موجودة وأن لها أعين لا تنام برغم أن هذا القص قد يكون جائراً فى أحوال كثيرة ونلحظه على صغار الكتاب ..والمغمورين منهم واللذين يتحسسوا خطواتهم فى عالم الأدب والعكس قد يحدث مع أصحاب السيناريوهات التى نراها اليوم معروضة على الوسائل السمعية والبصرية بفجاجة..حتى الرقابة شابتها شائبة وهذا طبيعى طالما أن الإعلام مخترق وبالتالى ستخترق كل الوسائل التى تذهب منه وإليه..
رواية "أولاد حارتنا " لنجيب محفوظ مثلاً عند صدورها منعتها الرقابة..وخرجت للنور منذ فترة قريبة..ولم تغير فى عقول الناس ولم تغير من أفكارهم من شىء..قد يعنى هذا أننا نتوهم أحياناً النتائج ونبنى حدسنا على خيالات قد لا تكون بالفعل موضوعية..مسألة قمع لا أكثر وتخوف من نتائج معينة فى قرارة أنفسهم هم..
ومع ذلك  أنا أتفق مع الرقابة فى حالة الخروج التام عن الأخلاقيات والآداب العامة التى قد تخدش من حيائنا حتى لو اتهمنا بأننا لازلنا نرضخ تحت ويلات التخلف والقمع الفكرى..ولكننا كشرقيين لنا عاداتنا وأخلاقياتنا التى لن نسمح لها بالغزو والإقتحام..
هى سلاح ذو حدين إذا أحسن إستخدامه فلا غضاضة وإذا أسىء إستخدامه فمرحى لمراتع القهر والكبت...
وفى النهاية يبق الله وحده هو رقيب كل إنسان ..فالأديب أو الكاتب..أو الفنان..المشتغل بصنوف الفن عموماً والثقافة ..أرى من وجهة نظرى أنه من المفروض أن تكون بداخله بوصلة توجهه نحو مكامن الخير والجمال..فللفن لاشك طبيعة خلقية..وللإبداع جنوح نعرفه جميعاً وبالتأكيد جربناه ولكنه يبق تحت المجهر طالما خرج للنور وسيراه أولادنا والأجيال الناشئة..فيتعدى الإبداع دوره كمجرد إبداع إلى توصيف أعمق يعطى ضياً ضميرياً وخلقياً ..أمانة لاشك لا يستهان بها..
لن أبتعد كثيراً هذه المرة أيضاً سيدتى..لأن ما سنتطرق له الآن وثيق الصلة بكل ما فات..اسمحى لى أن نلقى الضوء على زاوية أخرى من الزوايا الهامة للثقافة ألا وهو النقد...وبصفتك ناقدة..كيف يكون النقد بناء وكيف يكون هدام؟ أغلب النقاد فى العالم العربى  يتعاملون مع المكتوب بطريقة مثلية ..يطبقون مبادىء نظرية أكاديمية على النص دون التمعن الحقيقى فى المكتوب ولا الإحساس بالموقف أو الحالة..ألا ترين أن النقد فن يحتاج إلى بعض المرونة؟ وان الناقد لابد أن يكون مبدعاً من الطراز الأول؟
تحياتى الدائمة لك..
*






[/SIZE]

----------


## اليمامة

*أرحب بأختى رقيقة الحس وعذبة الكلم الغالية قيثارة وبطلتها الزاهية دوماً..
كما أرحب بحرارة بأستاذى العزيز محمد سعيد..وكم أنا سعيدة كل السعادة بتشريفكم الكريم لمنصة الحوار مع القمة الأدبية لميس الامام..وكل الشكر لك سيدى على إطرائك الوسيم..والفعل بالتأكيد هو مردود لفعل أرقى وأزهى وأحلى..وهذا ما ألمسه فيكم جميعاً هنا..
فسعادتى والله لا توصف بهذا الحوار الجميل الواعى..أتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يديم علينا نعمة التآخى والتآزر والتلاقى البناء الآمل هذا..
تقبلا منى هذه الباقة من الورود ترحيباً بمقدمكم المبهج



سدد الله خطانا جميعاً ووفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه..*

----------


## اليمامة

*لميس الامام فى عيون أبناء مصر**..ومى مؤمن..
*





طنط لميس انا مش هتكلم عليها على المستوى الادبي لان تقريبا الكل عارفه 
انا هتكلم عنها على المستوى الشخصي وقربي منها طنط لميس شخصيه رائعه بمعنى الكلمه حنونه جداا 
خدومه فوق الوصف اعطتني خدمات ليا انا شخصيا وليست على معرفه تامه بي وانا معها لا أشعر ابدا بفارق السن بيني وبينها
يعني تقولي وحدة صحبتك او اختك الكبيره بشعر دائما انها من الجيل القديم الراقي شكلا ومضمونا راقي في التعامل الي بيفهم الاصول  ولديه قدرة على فهم معادن الناس
بسهوله جدا وفي نفس الوقت مواكبه للعصر لدرجة انك ممكن ان تشعري انها من بنات جيلك ومع كل ذلك هي أم معطاءه
وحقيقي رأي دة  ليس لان لديها مكانه خاصه لي لا هي في الحقيقه كذلك وبشهادة معظم المقربين لها
ربنا يخليكِ لينا يارب ويجعل أيامك كلها سعاده يا أحلى طنط لميس :l:

----------


## لميس الامام

*


ميييييييييي مؤمــــــــــــــــــن حبيبة قلبي
مفاجأة استطلعتني عندما رايت مشاركة في مائدة الادب على بريدي
حقيقي مفاجأة ...أهلا بك ومرحبا حبيبتي مي ..نورت المائدة بحضورك المبهج
لكن تعالي هنا وقولي لي:

هل هذه التي وصفتها أنا؟ 
يالك من فتاة رائعة حساسة 
نقية كنقاء الأبيض الناصع
هل تصدقيني ؟ انت من وددت لو حققت له ما تصبو اليه كل فتاة في سنك
وضعت نفسي مكانك والحيرة والفراغ يسكنوا روحك
وددت لو اني استطعت أن أفعل شيئا وما زلت..
انت فتاة رقيقة خلوقة نشأت في أحضان دفئ  أسرة مصرية مغتربة، مترابطه
شعرت وكأني في مصر معكم في رحاب منزلكم اتناول فنجان القهوة معك والوالدة
وأسعدتني تلك الزيارة فوق ما تتصورين..
إن الغربة يا مي - وكنتُ بتعاملي معك  ، أود ان أشعرك أنك في بلدك وبين اهلك- لانني أشعر هكذا وأنا في مصر
بين احبتي أبناء مصر..والذي سيسعدني لقاءهم ان شاء الله في عيد الفطر ان شاء الله في الاسكندرية وفي القاهرة
لقد وجدت بينكم هنا في هذا المرفأ الأمان والمحبة والتقدير ، وأيضا بينكم في مصر الحبيبة  حيث لاقيت روعة اللقاء والتحام الأفكار وضحكات أسعدت قلبي كثيرا وتركت ذكريات لا تنسى بلقائي معهم...
بارك الله فيك غاليتي وحقق لك كل امنياتك في ظل والديك العظيمين..



كل الشكر والتقدير لكلماتك التي زينت أحلى مساء..بأجمل حضور


طنط لميس كما يحلو لك ان تلقبيني..*

----------


## لميس الامام

_الحقيقة ايتها  اليمامة الرائعة انك وضعت يدك على مكمن اهتماماتي في التحليل الأدبي تحليلا داخليا لا قواعد وأساليب لغة..

بادئ ذي بدء  فإنني أرى أن العلاقة الخاصة بين المثقف ثقافات مختلفة وبين لغته والمقدره على التعبير تحليليا ونقديا
هي الاساس وراء كل اسلوب نقدي تحليلي متماهي  مع فكر القارئ أو لنقل المتلقي الحر ودون الانحياز الى منهج معين. 

واني لأرى ان اختلاف مذاهب علماء الكلام من اهل الباطن مع الظاهر او العكس كما يطلق عليهم في دراسات النصوص الادبية انما يتمحور حول الثقافة الفكرية أو اللغوية للقارئ والمحلل أو لنقل الناقد من النص المراد دراسته.

قد يتواجد أصحاب فكر غير أن منطقهم لا يسعفهم أن يخرجوا فكرتهم كما تعتمل في عقولهم، فتخرج مشوهة مضطربة ، وهذا بالتالي قد يؤدي إلى التحامل عليهم من قبل المعارضين لهم، واتخاذ سقطات اللسان مطعناً فيهم، وفي الحقيقة فإن الفكر الجيد إن خرج بأسلوب جيد حقق النتائج المرجوة منه ، لذلك حرص الكثير من المثقفين وكبار المدارس الفكرية أن يكون من ضمن أتباعهم ترجماناً بليغاً من ناحية اللغة والمنطق حتى يترجم 
أتوخى في رؤيتي  النقدية والتحليلية السعي لإيجاد وعي اجتماعي ثقافي جديد في النظر إلى النص الأدبي وصاحبه، بعيداً عن اسلوب المنافسات والمباريات العكاظية.. فلكل ناقد ومحلل رؤيته الخاصة .

إن الكثير من القراءات النقدية كما ورد لي من خلال قراءاتي المختلفه كان شغلها الشاغل الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي دون الفكر، والاحتفاء بالعموميات دون رصد التفاصيل وفرز الفكرة الداخلية منها، لذلك بقي النص النقدي تابعاً للنص الأصلي ودائراً حوله دون الخروج منه إلى الواقع مكانه وزمانه المدرجة في النص. وهذا مخالف برأيي لفكرة التحليل والابحار في عمق النصوس تحت الدراسه... 
رأيت ان هناك مدارس مختلفة من المحللين والناقدين للنصوص الفكرية واللغوية بعضهم وقف على ظاهر النص والبعض منهم اتجه في تأويله الى اعتبار ان اللغة رمزا اكثر منها تحديدا لواقع او حقيقة موقف او تجربة ما وآخرين اعتبروا ان اللغة حدودا وحقائق مطابقة لمعانيها في النصوص المقرؤة.

وهكذا يعود الهدف في أساسه الى تحديد علاقة الفكر باللغة وعلاقة الواقع باللغة بين تساؤلات عدة فهل تفوق اللغة العقل، وما فوق حدود الفكر، ام أن العقل هوالذي يفوق اللغة ومن ثم وجوب تحكمه فيها؟. وقد ظهرت المشكلة في عمقها بادئ ذي بدء في بداية ظهور الفكر الاسلامي عندما اصبح النص القرآني موضع نظر وتأويل وتحليل.

وقد واجهت من خلال قراءاتي علماء عدة عبروا باسلوبهم عن ادراك المشكلة في اطارها اللغوي من مجال الفكر الاسلامي الى مجال الشعر ومجال القصة والرواية ونصوص اجتماعية فلسفية في مقدمتهم ابن قتيبة الذي الف رسالة قيمة بعنوان "الاختلاف في اللغة والرد على جهمية والمشبهة" راجعا بالخلاف بين المحدثين والمتكلمين يومئذ في بعض قضايا علم الكلام الى مشكلة فهم اللغة وطبيعة دلالتها.

قادني ما سبق الى أن فهم ودراسة النصوص المراد الابحار في اعماقها وتحليلها فكريا وادبيا الى ان اشكالية اللغة والفكر على الصعيدين لا تكون قراءة عن طريق الفهم اللغوي البحت وحسب ولكن كما تبدى لي ان القراءة يجب ان تتعلق بالفكر وبالوجود الانساني من حيث هو الى جانب الثراء اللغوي.

فاذا كان الانسان يدرك بقدرته الفطرية نظاما لغويا ما ثم يظل يتعلم كما هو شأن الطفل في كيفية تحويل ادراكه لذلك النظام الى بناء لغوي (كلام) فما دور الفكر اذن داخل اللغة او خارجها؟
هناك يا عزيزتي اليمامة نظريات تقول ان اللغة شئ والتفكير شئ آخر..وان التفكير يستعمل اللغة كوسيلة واداة للتعبير. 

من خلال تلك الدراسة المتعمقة وجدت ان المواقف الرئيسية من علاقة الفكر باللغة تعود الى ثلاثة مواقف:

اولا: موقف يعتبر اللغة والفكر شيئا واحدا.
ثانيا: موقف يعتبر اللغة قبل الفكر وبواسطتها يتم انشاء الفكر ذاته.
ثالثا: موقف يعتبر الفكر قبل اللغة ومستقلا عنها ، وأن اللغة مجرد وعاء خارجي لعملية التفكير.



يتبع........_

----------


## لميس الامام

*لم يعرف النقد قديما كل ما هو دائر في فلك اليوم من حيث تعدد النظريات بتعدد وجهات النظر
فسمعنا عن النظريات البنيوية والتفكيكية الأتية إلينا من الغرب والتي تفصل النص نهائيا عن روح صاحبه وعن سياقه العام وقد اثتت هذه النظريات حقيقة فشلها وعدم مصداقيتها ..
إذا لايمكن أن يكون أي نص هو خارج عن صبغة كاتبه الفكرية والنفسية والبيئة وحتى اتجاهاته وميوله وافكاره ولابد وان يظهر هذا في نصه بشكل أو بآخر..
أما النقاد فبدا مؤخرا حقيقة غلبة النزعة الذاتية عليهم من جهة وتغليب جانب على آخر من جهة أخرى كتغليب اللغة كما تفضلت على الجوانب الآخر التي ينبغي تناولها في النص ..
فالنص هو فكرة ولغة وصياغة أو اسلوبا وصورا وظلالا وروحا وعلاقات هامة بين وحداته وجزئياته بين لفظة واخرى ومعنى وآخر وصياغة واخرى وسياقا وآخر وصورة وصورة ... كل هذا يؤدي بنا إلى الصورة التكاملية النهائية للنص
والمطلوب من الناقد الموضوعي أن يصغي حقيقة إلى كل صغيرة وكبيرة في النص وينظر إليه نظرية تفصيلية وأخرى شمولية دون طغيان جانب على آخر لاعطاء النص حقه من القراءة والابانة والكشف..
وإذا كان النقد لايضيف شيئا للنص فلسنا في حاجة إليه..

لمناضلة نزعة الارتزاق المالي في المشاهد النقدية يقتضي هذ الامر النظر الى تعلم الابداع النقدي وتكوين الشخصية المنتجة على انهما عناصر بل اهم العناصر للنجاح والانطلاق الثقافي وليسا مصدرا لدر الربح من وراء المديح او القدح والذم المغرض.. حتى لو كان خلافا للثوابت الادبية المقر بها..
انها معضلة يا عزيزتي اليمامة  في عصر احتلت المادة فيه قمم الاهداف مرتدية مختلف الاقنعة التي توصل الى الطريق الاسهل للاسترزاق
الامر في ايامنا هذه قد تجاوز حد الارتزاق ..الا وهو الحياد عن النزاهة الغير منصفة في حق المبدع الحق..
أخلاقيات تفشت لتجاوز مرحلةالاسترزاق بالعودة الى حالة التخلف في عملية تنموية شاملة لمغالبة أساليب الهيمنة والتسلط عبر الممارسات الدائبة لرفع الغث وإدناء الجيد من القاع.*

----------


## اليمامة

*
الله عليكى أستاذتنا..ما أروع ردك المحنك..!
والحمد لله أن السؤال راقك..وقدرت أن أحظى منك بهذه الإجابة الإنسانية الحرة..مثل كل ردودك العميقة التى أتحفتينا بها..
أتفق وأتفق وأتفق معك فيما كل ما أثريتينا به..وأضيف أن أى حدود أو قواعد أو قوانيين ماهى إلا تحكماً مؤقتاً متغيراً يحتمل التعديل والتطوير والتكيف..وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالفنون التى تخضع لآليات الزمن المتغيرة وكذلك التداخلات التى ترد إلينا من الخارج أو تنبثق من ذواتنا بحكم المجاراة..فهل يصلح معها القوانيين الجامدة؟؟
أليس من الأجدى أن نتصور بيتاً مشتركاً يتبادل أهله الحوار واللغة وتعدديات الخطاب وفجواته وحالاته الشعورية..هل نطبق قواعد عامة مصمتة على الجميع دون مراعاة طبيعة النفس والأمزجة..نتجاهل أحياناً حقائق النص عن عمد ولا نعطى أهمية للتحقق الإجتماعى والنفسى  لأننا نتوقف عند مستوى سطحى ثانوى أو مستوى ترفيهى مغمور..
وبالفعل كما تفضلتى وأشرتى سيدتى أن هذه الممارسات السلبية نابعة من الطابع الصناعى والمادى الذى أصبحت تعد فيه الأفكار وتوزع فيه الأدوار ويختار الأشخاص وفقاً لبعض المعايير وربما تصدر التوصيات قبل أن تعقد الاجتماعات..
والحقيقة سيدتى أن اللغة والفكر يشكلان بنية وعى الإنسان وعلاقتة بالبيئة والكون والظروف وما إلى وراءهم..وطريقة التعبير عنهما تتنازعها كل تلك المتغيرات ..صراع ربما مغلق يحتاج أحياناً إلى تهدئة وفض للإشتباك القائم بين هاذين القطبين..ويأتى دور الناقد ليرسو بهما على بر أمان..محاولاً قدر استطاعته تفهم كل الملابسات الممحيطة فيخفف من هذا الإشتباك..توازن جدلى أحياناً لأن الإنسان كله رهن واقع حاله وحال المجتمع من حيث الإنتماء والإغتراب والتوجهات والآراء..ويبق فى النهاية للعفوية والموهبة دورهما التوجهى الأساسى..الإبداع الحقيقى يتوازا فيه العقل مع اللغة مع الوجدان ليخرج لنا شىء ربما أصدق وصف له هو تطهير..حالة تطهير...أو حالة إبداعية مجنونة من فرط عبقريتها..
سؤالى..الأدب والأديب...فى الفترة الراهنة ماذا تلحظين عليهما؟ وما رأيك فى مستوى الكتابات والمبدعين الحاليين؟وألا ترين معى سيدتى أن هناك ظاهرة أصبحت تتمثل فى كتابات تكاد تكون أقرب للخرف ويطلقون عليها أدباً؟ هل للإبداع حدود ومقاييس أم أنه عملية لا تخضع لأى معيارأو تحجيم؟ثم هل الإفتقار للقراءة سبباً هنا فى حدوث مثل هذه الظواهر؟ وهل طغت وسائط الثقافة الإلكترونية على الكتاب الورقى؟أم أننا سنظل دوماً نحن ونشتاق إلى أن نمسك المطبوعة الورقية بين أيدينا للقراءة ولن نستعيض عن ذلك بأى وسيلة الكترونية؟أيهما تفضلين؟
*





[/SIZE]

----------


## loly_h

*الدرة الغاليــــــة 

أنيقة الكلمة 

بديعة الحضور



لطالما إنتظارنا فرصة رائعة كهذه

اشكرك  غاليتى على مائدة حوارك الغنية بما لذ وطاب 

وبكل الإعزاز والحب مقيمة على مأدبتك الثمينة



والشكر كل الشكر للرائعـة ...



والرائعــــــــــة ...



ولرقى حواركم  متابعة وكلى شوق 

دمتم رائعيـــــــــن ...*

----------


## لميس الامام

*الغالية هالة فاروق _(loly_h)



الله ما أبدع حضورك ..ومشاركتك لنا هذه المائدة العامرة..
ومعك اكرر شكري وتقديري للغاليتين : جيهان واليمامة 
ما أسعدني بكن جميعا وحضور طاغ لمن حيروا فكري قبل قلمي
مندهشة أنا بالفعل فإنني أحاور قمم والله 
ما شاء الله انكن فريق عمل مجتهد ومثابر ورائع
وقد شرفني ان أكون ضيفة الحوار الثري هذا ،  الحوار الذي أعتبره قمة في الفكر والثقافة
بارك الله فيكن حبيباتي 
أنا بالفعل ممتنة لك هالة ..في قمة الذوق حضورك وخطوطك الراقية الأنيقة
أشكرك من كل قلبي على ترحابك وكلماتك التي تعجز حروفي عن نظم 
بديع الكلام ليقول شيئا..الآن بالذات
فانا في خضم تحضير جاد جدا للرد على حبيبة قلبي اليمامة 
 وبالطبع جيهان الغالية فهن فكر لا يرد عليه 
بسطحية بل بعمق ثقافتهن..

كل المودة والتقدير لك هالة مرة اخرى
ولنا لقاء آخر سويا على هذا المتصفح الثري..

لميس الامام*

----------


## اليمامة

*لميس الامام فى عيون أبناء مصر**...وهايدى دياب..*






 لو حبيت أتكلم طبعاً عن ماما لميس هاقول كلام كتير مش كلمه واحده

هوصف لميس الامام المعلمه ام الأم ام العضوة

ماما لميس المعلمة من اول الناس إللي احتضنت قلمي وشجعتني لحد ما وصلت لما انا عليه في مستوى الكتابه وليها افضال كتير عليه

وكمان على المستوى الشخصيه ام جميله وعظيمه بنتطمن على بعض من وقت للتاني وبجد سعيده جداً ان في حد معانا اسمه لميس الامام

مش هعرف اوصفها بكلمات لأنها اكبر بكثير من ابجديات اللغه

بتمنى لها دوام الصحه وببارك لها بقدوم حفيدها الجديد وبزواج ابنتها الأخرى

ويارب تفضل سعيده علطول وفي احسن الأحول وتظل لنا معلمتنا في قسم الإبداع

بجد باكتب الكلام دا من قلبي

بدون تفكير او تنسيق لأن لها الفضل عليه في حاجات كتير

فمافيش داعي لي لأي مجامله لأنها تستحق كل كلمه

تحياتى وقبلاتى..

----------


## لميس الامام

*حبيبة قلبي هايدي
إن نقاء السريرة وجمال الروح صنوان
الوفاء تاج فوقهما..هذا ايماني دائما إن لكل فعل ، ردة فعل  في تاريخ  حياتي 
فلو كان الوفاء عنوان 
لشخصية الانسان ..فتأكدي أن ا لله سبحانه وتعالى سيوفقه دائما..ويعطيه ما يتمناه مع جهاده وتعبه لنيل مناه
والحمدلله يا هايدي الغالية أن ساهمت مساهمة ضئيلة جدا 
  بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى في وصولك الى ما أنت عليه الأن
أديبة على الطريق إن شاء الله يا قمر.........
كل المودة وطاقة زهر بيضاء بنصاعة مشاعرك الشفيفة....
مع خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق دائما..والله يديم التواصل والمحبة يارب..


ماما ........لميس الامام*

----------


## لميس الامام

*عدت ثانية إليك أيتها اليمامة التي تحملني على جناحيها بحمولتي  وصنف آخر جديد يحمل ذات نكهة الثقافة التي نبحر بها عباب عقول الاحباء من أبناء مصر الكرام..صنف ذو  نكهة خاصة وهامة يضاف الى مائدة الأدب ..

غاليتي اليمامة ...تعالي نخوض معا اولا قضية الكتابة الأدبية ...هذه المحصلة التي تخرج لنا عملاقا نطلق عليه عملا أدبيا ..يكون إرثا لنا بعد أجيال متعاقبة..

قضية الطروح الأدبية المتحفظة ..وطروحات الاعمال الادبية الحرة  على وجه العموم ، سلوك   تعبيري  عما بداخل الإنسان  وهي قضيته منذ أن وجد، دائما ما كانت تتملكه ،  فيعمل من أجلها،  فيصب ما بداخله بتعقل ليفرغ الكم الهائل مما نهل منه من ينابيع المعرفة
أو يمارسها على غير هدى، ودون وعي  أو إحساس بالمسؤولية، فترتد  اليه لتنتقم على شكل فوضى وميوعة سلوك  وانفلات، ..
هذا الانسان  أحيانا بقوم  بمحاسبة نفسه وبناء قيم جديدة ومباديء إنسانية جديدة بحثا عن ممارسات راقية ،وحياة كريمة، وهكذا تسير الأيام والصراع قائم بين رغبة الإنسان بتطبيق حرية  التعبير وما تحمل معها من أطر يحاول من خلالها خلق توازن وإقامة مجتمع العدل والحق والجمال، وأحيانا يجنح هذا الانسان الكاتب فيتجه الى أدب إباحي يعزز فيه غريزة متأصلة به منذ العصور القديمة منذ بدء الكون.
أما عن الأدب والأدباء والمفكرين، والمبدعين فهؤلاء لهم دور فاعل في تنشيط حركة التفاعل مع المجتمعات من حيث المشاكل الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية إنه هذا التعامل الحركي الإبداعي، يحول الأديب فكرته الى المجرى الصحيح الذي يحلم بأن يكون..أو يعرض عمله  بالاستفادة من خبرة ونظرة وحكمة فيهن طاقة كونية يلتقطها عقله النشط  ليبدع  لنا أفكارا حديثة بكتابة عمل ادبي أو بحث تاريخي أو اجتماعي يقوم من خلاله بمحاولة تأسيس حياة اجتماعية مثالية او عرض فساد ما يلم بالمجتمع أو أزمات سياسية تعرضت لها بقعة ما من بقاع العالم العربي (كل أديب حسب انتمائه ووطنيته يقوم بالتعبير ورصد مجريات الحدث).. كما يقوم بتسجيل تصوره للمجتمع الأخلاقي المثالي والغير مثالي الذي هو أصلا موجود بصلب تقاليدنا وعاداتنا وبجوهر القيم التي  عبثت بها ثقافات غربية تجهل او تتجاهل تراث نشأ عليه أغلبية الأمم والشعوب ....

إذا عدنا  قليلا الى الوراء بخطوات واسعة لندلف عمق الماضي في تاريخنا الحديث أو حتى الجاهلي عن منبع التعبير عن حرية الأدب بأشكاله عامة في التعبير، لوجدنا  أن الحرية الفكرية كانت تلازم عقول الشعراء والكتاب في كل الأجيال.
المعرفة يا عزيزتي هي أصل الأدب..كل أدب يبنى على ما قبله..ولكن بتصرف وليأتي  العمل الأدبي المعاصر إذن من إنطلاق المعرفة و إشراقة نور العقل، إذ اقترنت ممارسته بشرعة العقل والمنطق السليم ، لذلك يجب العودة دائما للارتواء من آداب وفنون بعض الحضارات مما تقع معرفتنا علي اصولها ، التي كونت إنسانية الإنسان بالمعنى الكامل للكلمة ، من أجل أن نرتقي فوق المقاييس الحسية التي هي في أغلب الأحيان سطحية ولا جدوى منه الا إثارة الغرائز البشرية،  بابتعادها عن العمق وبث الرسالة النقية المنوطة بها، ، لتصنع سلما للنمو والاستنارة وقواعد الالتزام بالحس والفكر.
والكلمة المحترمة التي تكتب، يجب أن تقرأ جيدا وتفهم جيدا.

فمن هذا المنطلق يأتي العمل الادبي  في محاولة لإعادة النظر في علاقتنا بالنصوص الأدبية، وخاصة تلك الفكرة التي تتعامل مع النص الأدبي باعتباره حاضناً لمضمون محدد وثابت عبر العصور. هذا الموقف يسوّي من حيث لا يدري بين الخطاب الأدبي من جهة والخطاب اليومي أو العلمي باعتبارهما يتميزان بالقصدية المباشرة، في حين أن الخطاب الأدبي يميل على الدوام إلى خلق أبعاد تتجاوز المظهر التعبيري، للإيحاء بدلالات أخرى نحس بوجودها على وجه الاحتمال لا على وجه التصريح. ثم إن فكرة الدلالة الثابتة الأدبية تتعارض بشكل واضح مع واقع الأمر الذي يشير إلى أن افتتاحية النصوص لها خاصية جوهرية وهي قابليتها على الدوام لأن تقرأ في كل العصور من زوايا نظر مختلفة وجديدة، وذلك في ضوء التطورات الحاصلة في تقدم الفكر بشكل عام. هذا فضلاً عن أن قراءتها حتى في العصر الواحد تشهد اختلافاً بيّنا بين الجماعات والشرائح الثقافية، وهو ما يدعو إذن إلى ضرورة استبدال: علاقة القراءة بالفهم بعلاقة القراءة بالتأويل لهذا كانت الحاجة ماسة إلى محاولة وضع تمييز نسبي بين النص الإخباري  والافتتاحيات التخيلية، دون إغفال التداخل الحاصل بينها غالباً في معظم النماذج النصية المتداولة. ذلك أن فعل القراءة يتدرج عادة من فهم النصوص التي لها ارتباط بتلبية الحاجيات التواصلية اليومية، إلى تأويل النصوص التي يتجاوز بناؤها واستراتيجيتها تلبية هذه الحاجيات، لأنها تنقلنا إلى مستويات أرقى من التفاعل لتعبر عن ردود أفعالنا النفسية وعن آرائنا ومواقفنا واقتراحاتنا باعتبارنا قراء.

إنَّ طبيعة الإنسان البسيطة وجوهرة الصافي وطلبه للخير والحق والجمال والمعرفة والعلم والحب تنعكس على مرآة الطرح الأدبي في ذهنه وهذا طبيعي يحدث لكل أديب مخضرم أو ناشئ (صاعد)على مدى الأجيال، فالأنسان لا يمكنه أن يعرف أو يفكر بدون قدوة وصورة وكلمة ترافق وجوده وتتجذر في تلافيف دماغه وتنبض في شرايينه وفي فؤاده..

وللأسف نرى الإنسان اليوم يتخبط منبهرا بأحرف تكتب بفورة اللهو واللعب والعبث لتجعل من القارئ إنسانا مفككا حائرا بين العبثية والجدية كرسالة تبث عبر الكلمة
نحن بأشد الحاجة الى إستجلاء طرق التطور وإستعادة القوة والثقة بالنفس وأن نتقبل نتاجنا المعنوي الموغل بالتاريخ بعقل مستنير وذهنية منفتحة على الجديد والقديم في آن معا لنمزج بينهما بما يناسب انتماءنا وعقيدتنا وطبيعة بلادنا، لا أن نعيش بين جدولين دون أن نبحث عن مكان التقائهما معا فنضيع  ونصبح} كالبجعة التي حاولت تقليد مشية الحجلة فخسرت مشيتها ولم تتقن مشية الحجلة{
في هذا السياق على أدبائنا وعلمائنا ومفكرينا  السير معا في طريق يواكب  كنوز حضاراتنا ومخابئها، وإزالة غبار الزمن المتراكم عليها وتلقيحها بالنهضة الجديدة بدون تبذير،ولو ارتقينا بالنهضة الفكرية والعلمية  ومزجناها بخير ما لدينا من تراث معرفي ومعنوي وإنساني، وحضاري وبنظرة واقعية وفكر مستنير وحرية واحترام الإنسان ، لنصل الى قيمة عالية من حياة راقية وملتزمة بأدابنا وسلوكياتنا حتى في أسلوب كتابتنا التي شرفتنا  بها الأمم في يوم من الأيام..

الإنسان الحديث بشتى أنماطه تأثر بكثرة ما غشيت بصره حرية الغرب وماديته وتأثره بالحرية اللامحدودة في مجالات عدة  ليصبح إنسانا مقلدا بالتبعية   متماه  مع تغيرات تحرمه لذة انتمائة لأصالته الشرقية، وحضارته العريقة، وتاريخه المجيد، وإنسانيته المهذبة..
)وهل ننسى أننا من صدَّر الأدب والتطور للغرب

أريد أن أتحدث عن أدب الخرافة أو الخيال العلمي
أذكر جيدا عندما كنت في سن الثامنة كنا نذهب أنا وإخوتي الكبار
نرتاد أروقة المكتبة  العامة لنقرأ 0بتشجيع من الوالدة رحمها الله.. وبالطبع في سني ذاك لم يكن يروقني سوى القصص الخيالية التي مرت على كثير من أبناء العالم العربي والغربي حيث أن معظمها ترجم الى لغات عدة
مثل قصة سندريلا وبياض الثلج
والأميرة النائمة وما الى ذلك من تلك المجموعات القصصية
كانت بالطبع تشدني تلك القصص لانها كانت تفرض على عقلي خيالا فأتخيل ذاتيا ما يتيحه عقلي بعيدا كل البعد عن الصور المصاحبة للقصة..
وأعتقد أن كثيرا من أقراني في ذلك الزمن كانوا مثلي
وما كان يشدنا أيضا من الأدب اللامعقول
قصص السندباد وبساط الريح ..علي بابا والأربعين حرامي
قصص علاء الدين والمصباح السحري
تلك كانت متعة للعقول..في ذلك العمر..
وتلك كانت قصص خرافية ولكنها كانت قصص ممتعة لي ولأجيال قبلي وبعدي وكانت هي البداية المشجعة للاطلاع واطلاق الخيال الى
الآفاق البعيدة
كبرنا وبدأنا نقرأ الكتب الأكثر توغلا في الخرافات
مثل قصص كتاب ألف ليلة وليلة..
وكانت تبهرنا تلك الكتب عندما بدأت تتوغل في  عاطفة النفس الإنسانية
فعرفنا من خلالها الحب والتضحية والكره
الحرب بين الخير والشر
كانت تبث التعاليم الاخلاقية من خلال كلمات وخيال
قادرة على اختراق عقولنا آنذاك..فقد كان
العقل مازال منتعشا لم تطله خطوب الزمن..
ومن هناك..تبدأ المسيرة الى طور اعمق
فإما أن يبقى القارئ
هاو للاطلاع والمعرفة
وإما أن يجمع بين المعرفة والتعبير بخيال
وثراء المفردات التعبيرية والتعابير التصويرية
ليبدأ بمحاولات
قد تعلّم  وأدرك كيف يخلقه ويبدع من خلاله عندما ترك
عنان خياله منطلقا الى ماوراء الحدود العقلية المنطقية..
هناك ايضا من كتب أدب الطفل التي علمتنا الكثير من الحكم والمنطق
إنه كتاب كليلة ودمنة
كتاب أطلق الكلمة على لسان الحيوان
والذي جعل منه القارئ قيم حكيمة
وقيما مستضعفة
هذه الكتب الآن تمارس على التلفاز
في شكل أفلام  كارتونية
و Animation
محاولة من المجتمعات المتقدمة نشرها
مع نشر الأخلاقيات
التي قد تتوائم مع مجتمعاتنا وقد لا

يبتبع........*

----------


## لميس الامام

*
نعم إن الكتابة هي فن إبداعي جميل و هي ترجمة لما يختلج في النفس من أحاسيس إلى حروف تضم معان راقية وطرحها خارج قمقم الروح لإيصالها إلى الأخر ، المتلقي والذي أما أن يروقه ما يقراه أو لا يروقه وإما أن يوافق هواه أو لا يوافق والنتيجة بالنسبة للكاتب واحدة وهي انه سجل إحساساته وأفكاره على الصفحات..

القراءة أيضا فن..ليس كل من يقرأ يستمتع بالقراءة سواء ورقية او من على شاشة جهاز اليكتروني ..بالنسبة لي فأنا أعشق القراءة الورقية..أشعر بنشوة عند امساكي كتاب ما لأقرأه..صديقي الأثير هو الكتاب..وصول الرسالة الادبية تصل الى عقلي ومسامع قلبي تكون بشكل أوقع من على الورق..احترم الورق ..واحترام مكتبتي جدا..
وعلى العموم هي كالمذاهب ..هناك من يقرأ كتاب يحمله على الجهاز بدون كلل أو تعب..ويستمتع به..ولكني افضل قراءة المقالات من جهاز الانترنت او من خلال ملفاتي المخزنة في جهازي على أن اقرأ كتاب..قلت إنها مذاهب..
أما بالنسبة للشعر فأنا افضل أن أسمع القصيدة لو كان هذا متاحا بصوت الشاعر نفسه لأعيش هذا الاحساس الراقي والتعبيري الذي يتسلق روحه وحباله الصوتية..

هناك الكثير مما قد يمكن ان يقال في موضوع الأدب والأديب غاليتي اليمامة ولكن ضيق وقتي بين العمل وشئون أخرى...يؤخرني عن الاسهاب في تفاصيل هذا العملاق الثقافي..
اتمن أن اكون قد وصلت الى مربط الفرس وإعطاء القيمة الحقيقة للادب والأديب ..يجوز أنني لم افصل كل سؤال على حده ولكني ضمنت كل ما أريد أن أقوله بل والله بعضا منه في سياق الرد الحواري..

أشكرك يمامتنا الرائعة واشكر غاليتي جيهان الجميلة التي تعمل من وراء الكواليس بكل الجد والاخلاص..
لكم مني اجمل تحية وبانتظاركم ...*

----------


## اليمامة

*

سيدتى لميس الامام..
الحقيقة أن ما أوردتيه هنا بشأن الأدب..يكفى ويفيض..فأنت تبرزين لنا دوماً جوهر القضية وبالفعل تداركتى النقاط المفصلية التى تخص الأدب من حيث ماهيته وتأثره وتأثيره فينا وحتى بداياتنا الطبيعية معه..كيفية نشوء العلاقة بيننا وبين الأدب..
شعرت بصدق شديد وكأنك تعبرين عن لسان حالى أو شهدتى معى سنوات الطفولة مع هذا الجزء من حوارك..




			
				أذكر جيدا عندما كنت في سن الثامنة كنا نذهب أنا وإخوتي الكبار
نرتاد أروقة المكتبة العامة لنقرأ 0بتشجيع من الوالدة رحمها الله.. وبالطبع في سني ذاك لم يكن يروقني سوى القصص الخيالية التي مرت على كثير من أبناء العالم العربي والغربي حيث أن معظمها ترجم الى لغات عدة
مثل قصة سندريلا وبياض الثلج
والأميرة النائمة وما الى ذلك من تلك المجموعات القصصية
كانت بالطبع تشدني تلك القصص لانها كانت تفرض على عقلي خيالا فأتخيل ذاتيا ما يتيحه عقلي بعيدا كل البعد عن الصور المصاحبة للقصة..
وأعتقد أن كثيرا من أقراني في ذلك الزمن كانوا مثلي
وما كان يشدنا أيضا من الأدب اللامعقول
قصص السندباد وبساط الريح ..علي بابا والأربعين حرامي
قصص علاء الدين والمصباح السحري
تلك كانت متعة للعقول..في ذلك العمر..
وتلك كانت قصص خرافية ولكنها كانت قصص ممتعة لي ولأجيال قبلي وبعدي وكانت هي البداية المشجعة للاطلاع واطلاق الخيال الى
الآفاق البعيدة
كبرنا وبدأنا نقرأ الكتب الأكثر توغلا في الخرافات
مثل قصص كتاب ألف ليلة وليلة..
وكانت تبهرنا تلك الكتب عندما بدأت تتوغل في عاطفة النفس الإنسانية
فعرفنا من خلالها الحب والتضحية والكره
الحرب بين الخير والشر
كانت تبث التعاليم الاخلاقية من خلال كلمات وخيال
قادرة على اختراق عقولنا آنذاك..فقد كان
العقل مازال منتعشا لم تطله خطوب الزمن..
ومن هناك..تبدأ المسيرة الى طور اعمق
فإما أن يبقى القارئ
هاو للاطلاع والمعرفة
وإما أن يجمع بين المعرفة والتعبير بخيال
وثراء المفردات التعبيرية والتعابير التصويرية
ليبدأ بمحاولات
قد تعلّم وأدرك كيف يخلقه ويبدع من خلاله عندما ترك
عنان خياله منطلقا الى ماوراء الحدود العقلية المنطقية..
			
		

عشت كل هذه المظاهر..وأدركها جيداً وبالفعل قدرتى أن تصورى البدايات مع الأدب وكيف أنه يتمازج مع الإنسان كلما تقدم هذا الأخير فى علاقته به..بوتقة تصهر الكيان..فتعدل وتطور وتضيف من الرصيد الإنسانى والثقافى والحسى فيتكون بالفعل وعى الإنسان ومزاجه..بل تكوينه الداخلى كله..
الحقيقة أننى لو استفضت فإن فى جعبتى الكثير والكثير حول الأدب..ولكننى سيدتى أرضى بقطرات الماء العطرية التى تنثرينها فى الأرض القاحلة فتلتهمها الأرض فى نهم وشراسة وشوق ..ويعزيها الأمل فى أنه لاشك مازالت هناك قطرات أكثر رونقاً وعطراً وبهاء قادمة..فعطرك لا ينفذ أبداً..
..مقدرة فى ذلك مشاغلك ومسئولياتك ومدى ثراء القضايا المطروحة ..والحمد لله أنك دائماً تتمكنين من وضع يديك على مربط الفرس فتأتين لنا بالخلاصة المفيدة..
الحقيقة أنك سيدة مدهشة وأديبة من هؤلاء القمم الذين راودونى فقط فى خيالى..نعم سيدتى أقر وأعترف أننى أدهش بحوارك وفكرك..فى كل مرة أغبط نفسى على وجودى مع أديبة إنسانة واعية مثل حضرتك..وهذا أقل ما يمكننى قوله هنا ولم أستطع والله أن أمنع نفسى من التعبير عن ذلك المكنون من فرط إعجابى وسعادتى..صدق والله سيدتى..
فلنكمل..
اللغة العربية اليوم تعانى ..وتقف على منحدراً خطراً..حيث نلاحظ دخول الكثير من المفردات الغريبة عليها وبشكل متزايد ..الأمر الذى أصبح عادياً ومعترفاً به..هل ترين مثلى أن هناك خطراً محدقاً بها؟..وإن كان فكيف ننقذ لغتنا العربية من هذا التشيه المتعمد وكيف لم تعتمد لغة عالمية مثل الإنجليزية وهى لغة القرآن وهى اللغة المكرمة والتى يتحدث بها نسبة لا يمكن تجاهلها من سكان العالم أجمع..وخاصة أن اللغة سيدتى كما تعرفين هى أحد أعمدة الهوية الأساسية ان لم تكن أهمها..كما أنها أساس المحتوى الثقافى لأى أمة؟


*





[/SIZE]

----------


## لميس الامام

*أسعد الله صباحك يا أيتها اليمامة الرائعة

هل تعلمين بعد قراءة تعقيبك الذي اثلج صدري وشعرت بعده أن ما أرومه
وقراءة بداية موضوع النقاش التالي................
لم أفرح بل أكاد اكون قد زغردت في داخل نفسي
لانه همي الأول والاخير في عالم الأدب والثقافة 
ولك انت تنتظريني بصراحة الى يوم الأربعاء ان شاء الله
سيكون الموضوع جاهز للنشر بإذن الله تعالى..........

أشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه الثقة التي اوليتني والمقصد أولا وأخيرا
الارتقاء في مستوى الفكر العربي .........

كل التقدير والاحترام مرة أيتها اليمامة اليقظة المثابرة

لميس الامام*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *حبيبة قلبي هايدي
> إن نقاء السريرة وجمال الروح صنوان
> الوفاء تاج فوقهما..هذا ايماني دائما إن لكل فعل ، ردة فعل  في تاريخ  حياتي 
> فلو كان الوفاء عنوان 
> لشخصية الانسان ..فتأكدي أن ا لله سبحانه وتعالى سيوفقه دائما..ويعطيه ما يتمناه مع جهاده وتعبه لنيل مناه
> والحمدلله يا هايدي الغالية أن ساهمت مساهمة ضئيلة جدا 
>   بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى في وصولك الى ما أنت عليه الأن
> أديبة على الطريق إن شاء الله يا قمر.........
> كل المودة وطاقة زهر بيضاء بنصاعة مشاعرك الشفيفة....
> ...


*
مامتي الجميله وتيته الرائعه 

سعيده جداً بكلامك ومن اول ما عرفت انك اول ضيفه للموضوع

حسيت بسعاده وراحه واطمئنان شعور بحس به دائماً كلما اجدك بين صفحات المنتدى

الغاليه والمعلمه أ. لميس 

مازلت لم أجد بين ابجديات الحروف كلمات تصف مدى شعوري اتجاهك

ولا استطيع غير ان اقول ..

" شكراً لكـِ "

شكراً لكـِ على كل نقد وكل درس وكل نصيحه جعلت من قلمي

شئ يسعد به بعض الأشخاص عند قرأته

تحياتي وتقديري لكـِ ايتها الغالية*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
ندى .. أغلى موناليزا تم رسمها على صفحات منتدى أبناء مصر

مجهود رائع وفكره مبدعه واداره مميز للموضوع

بجد احسنتي في المحافظه على اكتمال لوحتك بهذا الشكل الرائع

سعيده بوجودي معاكـِ وبـ الإختيار الراقي للمعلمه المبدعه لميس الامام

تقبلي فائق احترامي وتقديري لهذا الموضوع القييم

جيهان .. الأميرة الحالمة

مشاركتك في الموضوع اكثر من رائعه وفكره لها مذاق خاص

ودويتو يحسب لنا لأنه أخرج عمل قييم بشكل راقي جداً

فهنيئاً لنا به وهنياً لكم بنجاح الفكره

تحياتي وتقديري لكـِ

*

----------


## لميس الامام

*

الابنة البارة هايدي دياب

لا شكر على واجب...إنه واجننا نحن الكبار لمحاولة أن نكون قدوة لكم أيها الجيل الصاعد المتسامي
مع أفق الثقافة..
المعرفة شئ رائع والاستقاء منها بقدر الإمكان يثري اللغة ومفرداتها والقراءة كما كنت اقول لك دائما
هي مفتاح المعرفة والعلم..وأحمد الله أني احاول أن أقوم بدور المعلم...ولو أنني مارسته منذ سنين 
وكنت استمتع به استمتاعا لا حد حد له ..فهو أحد الفنون المؤثرة بالفعل وتوصيل المعلومة الى الدارس
فن بحد ذاته ..وسبحان الله هو من علم الانسان ما يلم يعلم ..وما زلنا نتعلم حتى الآن لم ولن يغلق العلم
بابه في وجه طالبه وقد قيل ..اطلب العلم من المهد الى اللحد..فالعلم سلاح وسلاح فعال خاصة في 
هذا الزمان العجيب الغريب..ومهما عببنا منه ما نزال ظمآنين للمريد..
فرحتي بك كبيرة ويقتي بأنك تسيرين على الطريق الصحيح عالية..
اتمنى لك ولكل من يروم التقدم وتحقيق هدفه بالسير على الطريق الصحيح 
التوفيق والسؤدد في حياتكم جميعا ..فالزمام الآن بين يدي الشباب الذين هم عماد المستقبل..
فتحدو الصعب ..لان التحدي هو الرهان على المقدرة على صنع المستقبل..

مودتي وخالص شكري وتقديري لك غاليتي وابنتي هايدي

ماما ( وتيته كمان) لميس الامام*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> ندى .. أغلى موناليزا تم رسمها على صفحات منتدى أبناء مصر
> 
> مجهود رائع وفكره مبدعه واداره مميز للموضوع
> 
> بجد احسنتي في المحافظه على اكتمال لوحتك بهذا الشكل الرائع
> 
> سعيده بوجودي معاكـِ وبـ الإختيار الراقي للمعلمه المبدعه لميس الامام
> 
> ...


*حبيبة قلبى..الجميلة هايدى دياب
كلامك والله يضفى علينا ملامح أسطورية يا هايدى...هههههههه
ونحن أقل من هذا بكثير والله
كل الفكرة فى أن العمل الذى يتولد بحب ويدار بحب فى جو عابق بالإحترام والآمان والإخلاص لابد أن رائحة المصداقية ستفوح منه..
وربما يكون هذا هو السبب..ربما
ولكن المؤكد أن وجود أديبة فى ثقل لميس الامام ..اسم لا يستهل بأى لقب..هذا حقيقى لأنها إنسانة شاملة ..أقول وجودها نفسه هو الثراء والقيمة فى حد ذاتها..وأعتقد أن مداخلاتها هى ما ظللت بإشراقتها أرجاء هذا الحوار..
لن أنسى لك نفس الفضل الذى تكنيه للأستاذة لميس..فلقد أطلقتى داخلى "ندى" الإنسانة فوق صفحات هذا المنتدى و "اليمامة عضو لم يعرفه أحد"..
ممنونة لك حتى السماء..وكل أمنياتى الحارة لك بالتوفيق إن شاء الله..*

----------


## لميس الامام

*محاورتي الرائعة اليمامة..لقد عزفت على الوتر الحساس بتساؤلك هذا وهذا يسعدني جدا ..يسعدني أن اقول شيئا ما..لعله يبدي ما اود ان اضيفه الى هذا الحوار البناء في حق لغتنا العربية ..
لا بد من الاعتراف بداية بأن الوضع اللغوي الجاري على ألسنة أبناء العروبة اليوم يعاني  من ازدواجية التعبير والأداء وأعني بالازدواجية بوجود طريقين اثنين يسلكهما أبناء هذه الامة الواحدة في أدائهم اللغوي. فنحن نحيا ونتعلم وأحيانا نتكلم وفق  نهجين اثنين : نهج لغة رسمية فصيحة ولها قواعدها وأصولها من نحو وصرف ونهج لهجة تختلف مظاهرها عن  اللغة الرسمية الواحدة 
 وبين هذه الهجمات اللغوية الغربية المختلفة الدخيلة على لغتنا حين التعامل الاجتماعي المختلف الذي يجري على السنة أبناء الأمة بصفة عامة. إن هذا النسيج كثيف ومتشابك وهو أي هذا التشابك يأتي  على الصورة التي  نسمعها متداخلة في لغتنا والتي نقلت الى احساسهم  ووعيهم بأنهم حين يتحدثون بغير اللغة العربية من حيث مفهومها العريض فإنهم مثقفون بتعبيراتهم وإنهم صفوة المجتمع .. هذه اللغة  الدخيلة أو تلك بفرض مفردات وتعبيرات غريبة على لغتنا العربية التي هي أم اللغات وأثراها والتي كرمنا الله بها عندما انزل علينا القرآن بحروفها العظيمة  لا لنشقى بها بل لتكون هي الرقي والبيان بعينه..فهي بثرائها وكما قال عميد الأدب ..أنها كالبحر في أعماقه الدر كامن..وأنا أستغرب بعد كل هذا وذاك  كيف ندخل علي جمال لغتنا مفردات غريبة  هل نجمل بها لغتنا أم ندعمها بمفردات أقوى؟ وهل تحتاج العربية الى تجميل  والى دعم وهي اللغة التي نزل بها بيان ما بعده بيان؟؟

الذي حدث أن دخول هذه اللغات الغريبة على لغتنا العربية ما جاء الا نتاج سيطرة الغرب على الحرب السياسية وانتصاره بالمخترعات الجديدة وبالرغم من انه سيطر على كثير من الاقطار العربية فإنها لم تنثني عن المقاومة والتحدي الثقافي والحضاري مما اضطر المستعمر الى انشاء حكومات صورية حكامها من ابناء الوطن المستعمر ويبدأ يحكمها من وراء ستار بالمستشارين الذين كان -الاستعمار-  يعينهم مع الوزراء لامتصاص هذا التحدي وكسر حيويته الدافقة ثم بذل الجهد بإبعاد هذا العربي عن التاريخ الاسلامي بالعناية بالتاريخ القديم مما جعله يشعر  بالغربة والحيرة والقلق وعندها يعيش في الفراغ الروحي والقلق الحضاري  الذي يسهل  على الغرب الاستيلاء على فكره وتوجيهه الوجهةا لتي يريدها ...ومتى ما ما تاه فكره ، ضل في روحه ، والنتيجة انسان بلا قاعدة روحية ، تسيطر عليه اللامبالاة ويندفع نحو اللهو والعبث والاهتمام بالمظاهر البراقة والطقوس الظاهرية والعديمة القاتلة دون ان يسبر غور الفكر الغربي ويعرف شيئا عن حضارته المزدهرة وتاريخ امته العريق.اذن هذا تاريخ وقع بالفعل على بلادنا العربية منذ مئات السنين..  وما زلنا نعاني من آثاره الى يومنا هذا .

كان نشر اللغة الأجنبية هو اول محاولات التغريب لمواطن في وطنه ، لان اللغة الغربية تحمل ثقافة الغرب وحضارته،  ومتى احب العربي لغة الاجنبي فسوف يحب ثقافته بالتأكيد، وسوف يرتبط به ، ويزداد اعجابه بالثقافة الغربية تلقائيا ناسيا تاريخ امته المجيد..

إنه يا عزيزتي اليمامة تاريخ امة عربية ، سجله  التاريخ: فالغازي لبلاد العراق وفلسطين والسودان حتّم على المواطنين أن يتعلمون اللغة الانجليزية.. وبلاد  الشام وشمالي افريقيا حتّم عليهم المستعمر أن يتعلمون الفرنسية أما مستعمر طرابلس وبرقة في ليبيا – فقد فرض على ابناءها يتعلموا  اللغة الايطالية ويدرسونها وقد تمكن الفرنسيون من خلق جيل لا يعرف لغته في المغرب العربي وأيضا هذا تاريخ وكان البداية لتغريب لغتنا العربية...

أريد أن اقول بالمختصر وأصل الى النتيجة المدحضة التي رجاها الغرب من تغريب لغتنا العربية والثقافية انذاك الى ان اللغة العربية هي لغةالقرآن الكريم لسان الامة التي اختارها الحق سبحانه وتعالى كما أسلفت لهم..وإذا قطع الطريق بين الامة ولغتها فقد اصبحت امة لا صلة لها بماضيها وبالتالي تعيش في التيه من غير انتماء ولا هوية . لم تكن محاولات الغرب الشتى في بلادنا العربية والاسلامية أن تحول تماما  بين الامة ولغتها العربية بالرغم من بذله كل الوسائل لتعطيل لغتنا العربية لتحقيق مآربه الا انه في النهاية لم يجد الى ذلك سبيلا فهضم القومية العربية وادماجها ادماجا نهائيا بتغريبها لم يفلح..فالفكر العربي فكر صلب يقاوم التيارات الهدامة مقاومة كاملة والدليل على ذلك احياءه ثانية بعد المناورات التي باءت بالفشل.
لكننا وهذه كلمةاعتراضية بيننا وبين انفسنا ما زلنا نريد ان تكون لغتنا لغة صامدة لا تداخل فيها لالفاظ وتعبيرات اجنبية ..وهذا صعب في أيامنا هذه بعد الانفتاح على التعليم الأجنبي الذي غزا التعليم العربي وأصبح وكأنه علامة تميز تتنافس فيها المدارس على تعليم مناهج تتحدى بها اللغة العربية

يتبع...........
*

----------


## لميس الامام

*هل ترين مثلى أن هناك خطراً محدقاً بها؟..وإن كان فكيف ننقذ لغتنا العربية من هذا التشيه المتعمد وكيف لم تعتمد لغة عالمية مثل الإنجليزية وهى لغة القرآن وهى اللغة المكرمة والتى يتحدث بها نسبة لا يمكن تجاهلها من سكان العالم أجمع..وخاصة أن اللغة سيدتى كما تعرفين هى أحد أعمدة الهوية الأساسية ان لم تكن أهمها..كما أنها أساس المحتوى الثقافى لأى أمة؟

سؤال يدعو للاسى.................. لماذا لم تعتمد اللغة العربية عالميا كمثيلتها الانجليزية..على الرغم من أنها لغة القرآن ولغة لا يكتنفها أي غبار من النواحي النحوية والمعنوية..

غاليتي اللغة العربية لغة قابلة للعالمية ..فقد كانت وما زالت  لغتنا مثار جدل وإعجاب من المستشرقين ل..لغزارة مفرداتها ولثراء معانيها ،عداك عن  نحوها وصرفها ..وسحر بيانها ..الا يكفي أنها لغة القرآن الكريم؟ إنها لغة فريدة منزلة من رب العالمين..وهذا يكفنا فخرا..

إن كثيرا من العلوم التي زخرت بها المكتبة العربية في عهد الخلافة  العباسية  والتي ايضا ترجمت الى عدة لغات لاتينية وغيرها كانت كالنبع الذي استقت منه جميع علوم تلك الدول الغربية والتي بنت حضارتها على أصول علومنا المترجمة وذكاء وعبقرية رواد نهضتنا الإسلامية أمثال ابن خلدون ابن رشد / ابن سينا/ الجبرتي / الفارابي وغيرهم من أعلام العرب والمسلمين.
نقول: ان اللغة العربية لغة عالمية وهي على ذلك لغة قابلة للانتشار خارج حدود البلاد العربية لما تحويه من ثقافة وحضارة عظيمتين ..وهي الأولى بالانتشار لما ستجنيه تلك الدول من كسب ثقافي وحضاري..والأّولى للدول الاسلامية الغير ناطقة باللغة العربية ان تتعامل مع اللغة العربية بدلا من أي لغة غربية دخيلة ..خصوصا مع  الدول العظمى ذات الصلة الاقتصادية  مع الدول الإسلامية والعربية .

ولكن وكما قرأت في بعض الكتب بحثا عن إجابة لذات السؤال غاليتي وجدت أن هذا الأمر مشروط بأن تتجاوز اللغة العربية بعض العقبات ، والأولوية للدول الإسلامية أن تستقبل اللغة العربية وأن تستغل هذا العامل الجغرافي ..إن الدول الإسلامية الغير ناطقة بالعربية تتقاسم مع العرب عاطفة قدسية واحدة ورباط أخلاقي وديني موحد تقريبا ..وبالطبع إقامة الصلاة باللغة العربية  وتلاوة القران الكريم ليس ترديدا فقط بل فهما..فمن باب اولى ا ن تعتمد تلك الدول اللغة العربية لغة ثانية الى جانب لغتها الرسمية..

(ولأن اللغة العربية لم تنتشر بالشكل المتوقع والمأمول.  يتعجب العلماء والمفكرين من عدم استغلال العرب لهذا العامل كما ينبغي وقد قيل في هذا : إن الإنسان ليعجب ولا ينقض عجبه عندما يعرف أن فرصاً ذهبية قد فرطنا فيها، فهذه دولة باكستان الإسلامية عندما استقلت، وانفصلت عن الهند تنادي على لسان قائدها محمد علي جناح أن تصبح العربية لغة رسمية لباكستان، وقد تحمست بعض البلاد والمؤسسات العربية لذلك.وقامت المنظمة العربية للتربية والثقافة والعلوم بوضع خطط علمية لمساعدة حكومة باكستان في تنفيذ هذا القرار الشجاع. ثم تعرض المشروع والفكرة لشيء من الجمود والتفريط، وفاتت على لغة القرآن الكريم فرصة عظيمة نتيجة للتراخي. ثم جاءت فرص ذهبية لإعادة نشر العربية في تركيا دون أن تجد الدعم والمساندة - إلا ما قل- بينما نظرت الصحف الغربية إلى هذا التوجه التركي نحو العربية على أنه انتكاسة خطيرة لمشروع (علمنة) هذا البلد المسلم. لماذا لا تتفق الدول الإسلامية على أن اللغة العربية لغة العالم الإسلامي، ثم تصدر تلك الدول من التنظيمات والقوانين ما يحول تلك المقولة إلى حقيقة واقعة.. وأعتقد أن الشعوب الإسلامية سترحب بذلك، لأنها على يقين بأن ذلك مطلب شرعي لفهم القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة، ولأن العربية ليست لغة العرب بل لغة المسلمين العربية سلاح استراتيجي متاحكما أن اللغة العربية علاوة على قدسيتها لدى المسلمين غير العرب واعتبارها- ولاشك - لغة دينية لأكثر من مليار مسلم، قد تكون سلاحاً استراتيجياً في مجال صراع الحضارات لتكون الأمة العربية وحضارتها من الأمم والحضارات الرائدة. يقول أحمد بهاء الدين: «إن اللغة ليست مجرد وسيلة تخاطب. اللغة هي وعاء الفكر ووعاء العاطفة معاً، والأمة العربية- ليست ككيان سياسي فقط بل ككيان حضاري أيضاً-لديها فرصة نادرة لأن تكون لغتها سلاحاً من أمضى أسلحتها في كل معاركها، ووسيلة خلاقة للمساهمة في صراع الحضارات العالمية الراهن، أو الحوار بين الحضارات. ولقد أتيح لي أن أذهب إلى بعض مناطق الحزام الأفريقي: السنغال، مالي، وسط أفريقيا، تشاد، شمالي غانا ونيجيريا، جنوبي السودان، الصومال بفروعه المبعثرة، في أول أيام استقلال تلك المناطق، ورأيت تشوق الناس إلى اللغة العربية، لغة كتابهم المقدس، لغة عباداتهم وصلواتهم، ولغة جيرانهم الأقدمين، وشركائهم في التجارة عبر طرق القوافل التي شقها العرب قديماً. هذه اللغة أقرب إليهم وأسهل لهم، ولم تفرض يوماً بالقوة عليهم. إن نصف الملايين التي ننفقها في شراء السلع ـ حتى الأسلحة القديمةـ لا تحقق الفوائد الاستراتيجية التي يحققها استخدام اللغة العربية في آسيا وأفريقيا إلى أقصى مداه  من أقصى بنجلاديش شرقاً إلى الشاطئ الأفريقي غرباً، أرض وشعوب أخصب ما تكون لتلقي اللغة العربية وتحويلها إلى لغة أصيلة مع الزمن).

بانتظاركم...*

----------


## اسكندرانى

أختى القديرة
لميس الامام

أرق تحياتى لكِ دائما



أخت فاضلة وأديبة راقية

تبوح لنا بمكنونات الحروف الرقيقة والمشاعر الرائعة

وتحدثنا بكل وضوح عن مواطن الجمال بكل ما هو جميل

وترسم لنا بقلمها القدير احاسيس بديعة بخواطرها الأدبية

وعندما تناقش موضوع تجدها الأديبة المثقفة العارفة ببواطن الأمور

والمتابعة لكل جديد يخص الأدب والحركة الأدبية بالعالم العربى

كما وجدت هنا بالموضوع الثرى والنقاش الرائع مع أختنا اليمامة

والذى اضافت لنا به الكثير من بحور المعرفة

وعندما اقرأ لها أشعر بالصدق فى كلماتها ونبرة خاصة بها

تصلك بعد قراءة عدة كلمات من الموضوع

ويسعدنى ان انتمى لنفس المكان الذى يحتوى على موضوعاتها الجميلة

وشكرا لها للحضور وشكرا لليمامة 

على الاستضافة الممتعة والمفيدة والحوار الراقى

----------


## اليمامة

*أستاذنا العزيز..اسكندرانى..
يعلم الله كم أنا سعيدة بتواجدك المميز على مائدة الأدب..فأنت من أجلاء أبناء مصر الذين نعتز بهم ونسعد بوجودهم أينما حلوا..شاكرة لك سيدى تشجيعك ونصحك المتواصل الذى تغدق علينا به بلا حساب..وممتنة لذائقتك الرائعة التى طابت لها صنوفنا الدسمة مع الأديبة القديرة لميس الامام..
كلماتك هى فخر لى ..وأتمنى أن أكون عندحسن ظنك دائماً إن شاء الله..
لا تحرمنا من طلتك الطيبة..ونتمنى دوام التواصل والعطاء ..*

----------


## اليمامة

*لميس الامام فى عيون أبناء مصر**..والرائع ..الحرفوش الصغير..محمد نديم ..و..*
*" لميس الإمام بين ما تكتبه ( عن ذاتها ) وعن الآخرين"*







*
    لست هنا في مجال مديح للأستاذة لميس الإمام


    ولكنني إزاء إنسان ،وقلم،وتجربة


    تستحق أن نقف عندها .


    ساعتها سنجد أن أننا أمام إنسان ذي قلب قل أن نعثر علي مثيله بين الناس.


    وإزاء امرأة إنسانة فريدة ، ذات حاسيس ،قلَّما نجد من يعبر عنها بصدق وعفوية نادرة كما تفعل هي.


    وأمام موهبة تتجلى في قراءاتها ، وهضمها لما تقرأ ، وموهبة في كتاباتها التي تأتي على السليقة لو تحدثت عن نفسها ، خواطر وجدان كما هي كعشب الأرض البريء الذي يسكنه الشذا والندى بلا رتوش أو تعديل ، هذه هي لميس عندما تكتب ذاتها ، وهذا سر الجمال في ما تكتب، ولعلها ممن ينسون ذواتهم حين يكتبون عن غيرهم.،هنا تجد العمق ودقة البحث ، ودلالة التعبير ، وحنكة الناقد المثقف الواعي.


    وأمام تجربة إنسانية حياتية لا يستهان بها ،عندها قد لا تعدم أن تجد الرأي الصائب ، والحل المناسب.


    لميس الإمام الودودة ،المتذوقة للجمال ، والأدب الراقي ، وعاشقة السفر.



    إنسان صديق أعتز به.


    دامت بخير وألق.
    محمد نديم

*

----------


## اليمامة

*

مرحباً سيدتى..وأهلاً بك من جديد على مائدة الأدب..ووردة رقيقة نهديها لك ..



مزدانة بالإمتنان العميق على مثابرتك ومتابعتك الحثيثة للحوار وإخلاصك فى التلقى والعرض..فأنا أعرف عمق القضايا المطروحة والتى قد تأخذ منا مجهوداً ووقتاً لا يقارن بالمتاح ..كما أعرف وأتفهم تماماً مقدار مسئولياتك وأعبائك..وبرغم كل ذلك تطلين علينا بطلة ثرية ومؤثرة ..فكم نحن ممنونون لك أستاذة لميس..وهذا أمر مقدر تماماً وسأظل ما حييت والله لا يبرح مخيلتى ووعيى أبداً هذا اللقاء الفريد.. 
لازالت أطباقك المنتقاة تثير شهيتنا وتمدنا بكل ما لذ وطاب من  أطايب ثقافتك المتبحرة الواسعة الأصيلة..
تحدثنا عن العربية..لغتنا الجميلة وكان تحليلك المتكامل الذى فسر لنا المسألة ..هى من جديد العولمة التى لم نتداركها جيداً سيدتى وثقافة الحذلقة الفارغة والتسطيح مرة أخرى..مشكلتنا الكبرى هى التنصل من ماضينا وهويتنا..والعبث فى إرثنا الثقافى الذى أصبح بلا مبالغة وبكل مرارة مشوهاً ومختلطاً وليتنا نستطيع أن نساهم ولو بشكل ضئيل فى تنوير دربها الذى بات موغلاً فى الوحشة والتغريب..
..
الخوف يا سيدتى يصل بى إلى درجة التخوف من انقراض اللغة..فهى اليوم فى انحدار شديد والسبب هى المفردات الدخيلة المتطفلة التى طالتها عنوة.. لاشك  أنه موضوع بالغ الحساسية وبالغ الخطورة حتى وإن لم ينتبه البعض لخطورته وحساسيته بالشكل الكافى..وحاولوا التقليل من شأن هذه القضية ..
فاللغة العربية يا سيدتى ليست مجرد لغة ولكنها رمز لعقيدة اسلامية واسعة يعتنقها العرب وغير العرب..حافظ عليها الأقدمين طيلة هذه القرون لأنها تربطهم بالمنبع الأول لهذه العقيدة..
أعتقد أنها طيلة الوقت كانت لغة مخلصة..حريصة على مفرداتها..ومعانيها..لغة عبقرية... لاشك عبقرية  وكل دارس لها يعرف جماليتها النادرة والتى لا توجد فى أى لغة أخرى..ظلت لقرون طويلة لغة حافظة لشرفها حتى أتينا نحن لنسفهها ونعتبرها من إرثنا وإحدى علامات الرجعية فنغير لغة هواتفنا وحواسيبنا وكتبنا إلى الإنجليزية وغيرها من اللغات..حتى نكون "سبور"
إن ما يطمئننى يا سيدى هو أن اللغة العربية هى لغة القرآن الكريم ولذلك فهى لغة قوية قادرة على الإحتفاظ بنفسها طالما أنها مقترنة بكتاب الله عزوجل ..فالله وحده القادر على حمايتها إن شاء الله..
طيب..سؤال آخر لا يبتعد بنا كثيراً عن الموضوعات المطروحة..بل لعله وثيق الصلة بها ودخوله الآن ربما يجعل النقاش محكوماً أكثر..وبذلك نضيق الحصار على  مآسينا الثقافية ونحاول  قدر جهدنا حصر المسببات والنتائج ..علنا نستطيع أن نظفر بوضع شكل معتدل للتعامل مع ثقافتنا من خلال معايير مقننة ترشدنا وتوجهنا وتقيس لنا مدى إبتعادنا أو قربنا من ثقافتنا العربية..
الترجمة سيدتى..
يقال إن الترجمة هى خيانة للنص الأصلى..إلى  أى مدى ترين صحة هذه المقولة الفرنسية الأصل ؟ ألا ترين معى أنه يلزمنا فى مجتمعنا وجود جهاز قوى أو مؤسسة تعنى بفنون الترجمة لأنه لاشك أن هناك كتب ودوريات ومراجع  وراويات قديمة ومعاصرة وأى شكل من أشكال المطبوعات تكون جديرة بالترجمة للإطلاع والمعرفة والدراسة ..ونحرم من فرصة الإستعانة بها نتيجة لأننا لا نعطى للترجمة قدرها ! بينما يبدو الأمر فى حقيقته وكأننا نمارس عملاً عشوائياً غير منظماً ولا مدروساً عندما نقحم على ثقافتنا مفرادات وكتب وأفكار قد تكون أكثر ضرراً وخطورة..أو تكون غير مجدية ولا تنفعنا فى شىء..نهتم فقط بهوامش الكتب..ألم يأن الأوان بعد لإحياء نهضة ثقافية لا تهتم بقشور الأشياء مثلما نتعامل مع العولمة..؟ نهضة لا تصلنا عن العالم وثقافاته..؟
ماذا ترين فى هذه القضية..وهل توافقين على الترجمة وعلى النقل من معارف وعلوم الآخرين؟ هل القصور نابع من ضعف الإمكانيات البشرية..أى المترجمين اللائقين والذين على مستوى جيد من الإجادة والعمل....؟ وهل تتذكرى معنا كتاب مترجم قرأتيه وأعجبك...؟

*





[/SIZE]

----------


## لميس الامام

*الاخ العزيز ..نادر...وأنت نادر حقا..

احتار قلمي بم يعقب على مجمل ما سجلته في شخصي المتواضع 
أقف أمام وفاء أبناء مصر وروعة تواصلهم فرحة ..تعلو الابتسامة وجهي
زهوا ..وفخرا..بانتمائي الى هذا الصرح الشامخ..
وكل ما يخطه عقلي قبل قلمي هنا ..هو هدية لاحبتي جميعا صغارا وكبارا..عمالقة ..وصاعدين..
احبكم جميعا في الله وأرجو من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يديم هذا التواصل الرائع بيننا
وبينكم لا أشعر إلا أنني في وسط بلدي..بدون رياء...أحبكم وأحب مصر الغالية..

مودتي وشكري البلاحدود أخي نادر ..على هذه اللوحة الرائعة التي ضمت حروفا سأبقى معتزة دائما بأنها وجهت لي شخصيا..

لميس الامام


*

----------


## لميس الامام

*أخي الفاضل محمد نديم...

لقد أخجلت سطوري بهذا التعقيب الفريد ، 
فما أنا فاعلة أمام خربشات قلمك الزاهي؟؟
لا أملك سوى المكوث طويلاً أمام هذا الإطراء الصادق والحرف الساطع 
شكراً لــ سماء قلمك الذي أمطر علي متصفحي بـ بديع نثرك الفتان الآسر
وكل التقدير والامتنان لهذا الحضور الرائع...

لميس الامام


..*

----------


## لميس الامام

غاليتي اليمامة..... مرحبا مرة أخرى معك ومع جميع من ينابعونا  في هذا الحوار الثقافي 

كنت وما زلت  -وتعلم  هذا  صديقاتي وجميع من يعلرغون  أهمية الترجمة في حياتي -فأنا أعمل كثيرا على ترجمة  مختلف الاعمال المراد ترجمتها  من اللغة الانجليزية الى العربية والعكس-  كيف وأنني ارفض دوما قراءة الكتب الادبية والعلمية المترجمة (العالمية) حتى وإن كان كاتبها او مؤلفها من فطاحلة العلماء والادباء والسياسيين  الغربيين..( وكنت أحاول جادة ان ابحث عن النسخ الأصلية بلغتهاالام حتى في أسفاري في مكتبات المطارات المختلفة - وهذا لم؟ لسوء وركاكة ترجمتها ..كنت اقول لهم لو انهم يعطونني الحق في إعادة ترجمتها لترجمتها بأحسن ما كانت ستكون عليه..
وفي أيامنا هذه تعج المكتبات  الكتب الغربية المترجمة الى العربية كتب رائعة الغلاف تغري الباحث على القراءة لاخراج الغلاف وجودة الورف .. .. ونعود لنكتشف أنها هزيلة المحتوى لسوء ترجمتها ..
أما عن رأيي في المقولة الفرنسية أنها خيانة للنص الأصلي فدعيني اقول :
الترجمة يا صديقتي الغالية أعسر من التأليف..من حيث أنها تتطلب الدقة والأمانة في نقل المعنى دون زيادة أو نقصان أو تشويه. اما في التأليف فإن للمنشئ كل الحرية في أن يقول ما يرضي نزعته الخيالية بألفاظ وتراكيب وتعابير تنبئ عن مقدرته الفذه في التعبير وتسلسل الاحداث بسرد ادبي مناسب.

والحقيقة أحب ان انتقل قبل ان اقول قولي في عالم الترجمة 
عن آخر كتاب قرأته وأنا أقرأ الكثير الكثير من الكتب المترجمة 
هو كتاب " مغامرة حب في بلاد ممزقة"..لجاين ساسون .. نقلته عن قصة حقيقية لفتاة عراقية ومناضلة من أجل الحرية تدعى جوانا العسكري  هربت من العراق ووقعت في حب رجل كردي مقاتل من البشمركة تزوجته ورافقته في رحلته الجبلية الملئية بالأخطار مما كانت نتيجته  ، عمى مؤقت جراء الهجمات الكيميائية التي شنتها قوات صدام حسين في ذلك الوقت..والخوف الذي لايمكن وصفه من الدوريات العراقية المراوغة اثناء محاولتها الهوب مع زوجها الى الاماكن الآمنة في جبال كردستان الوعرة المسالك وكذلك بحثها اليائس عن قريبة لها مفقودة  في مخيم اللاجئين في ايران في أحلك أيام الحرب الإيرانية العراقية ..والرعب الذي سيطر على جوانا  العسكري حيث هربت .. والرواية عبارة عن سيرة ذاتية نقلتها كاتبة غربية عن لسان جوانا العسكري الى لغة  أخرى لم يذكر كنهها  وللاسف لم يذكر اسم المترجم..لا أدري هل للرقابة النشرية دور في سر هذا الإخفاء؟

أعود لحواري معك في موضوع الترجمة والتراجم..والمؤسسات التي ينبغي ان تلقى اهتماما على انتاجها بالبحث عن مترجمين أكفاء لان الترجمة في البداية والنهاية أمانة نقل..


إن القارئ الحق (الغاوي قراية) ..هو الذي من خبراته في القراءة  يعرف كيف يفرق بين الغث والسمين..فالترجمة فن وذكاء وتصرف الى جانب الثراء اللغوي الى اللغات المقابلة للغة المترجم والمراد ترجمتها..
وآه وألف آه من ضجري عندما يقع بين يدي كتاب مترجم  منقول عن ادب اجنبي لالقى في مضامينه هزال لغوي -تكرر للالفاظ والاسماء والأماكن والأحداث والمواقف- بعدا يجعل من السرد أبعد ما يكون عن الخلق الابداعي ..مملا الى حيث لا أقوى على اكمال قراءته. 

إن للترجمة أهمية تاريخية ليس في عصرنا هذا فقط...بل في جميع العصور . ولا في اللغة العربية وحدها بل في سائر اللغات، ذلك أن بين الشعوب على تفاوت او تقارب ما بينها من الثقافات ومستويات الحضارة والرقي تبادلا وتعاونا فكريا لا غنى عنه. وقديما  عرف العربفضل الترجمة حتى أنهم أخذوا منذ نشأتهم كأمة متحضرة بنقل ما عند اليونان والفرس والهند من معارف كانوا بحا اليها. وقد حمل ذلك الخليفة العباسي المأمون على انشاء دار الحكمة التي جمع فيها امهات الكتب الفارسية ودعا القادرين على الترجمة فأنزلهم فيها  عليهم وآجرهم   حتى ينصرفوا الى ترجمتها .

ولا غرابة أننا لم نزل بحاجة الى مترجمين الى العربية  أكفاء ينقلون روائع الآداب العالمية الى العربية والعكس صحيح بحيث تكون الترجمة مشاكلة للاصل دون ان تحدث فيها تشويها أو تغييرا للمقصد من المترجم منها.

ذكرت فيي السابق انه في العصر العباسي  كُلِّف المترجمون  بنقل ما عند الفرس من علوم وآداب ..أبرع بعضهم في ترجمتها وأصاب البعض اخفاقا وتعثر.
كانت الترجمة في السابق تجري في طريقين مختلفين :
الاول الترجمةالحرفية لكل مفردة على حدا
والثانية الترجمة للجملة الكاملة فيحصل على معناها في ذهنه ثم يعبر عنها في اللغة الاخرى بجملة تطابقها سواء ساوت الألفاظ ام خالفتها ..وهذا بنظري هو الطريق الأجدى.

ومن صعوبة الترجمة أنها تحتاج الى مترجم ضليع في اللغتين معاَ في نفس الوقت المراد منه ترجمة احد النصوص الى اللغة الأخرى وهذا أمر عسير لمن لا يضطلع بقراءة وفهم وكتابة اللغتين.
ذلك ان اللغة لا تقبل ضرة لها ولا بد ان تطغى احداهما على الاخرى ، فنحن اذ نفكر – عند معرفتنا اللغتين- تزدحم ألفاظ اللغةالأقوى الفاظ اختها على تفكيرنا ولساننا. في التاريخ مثلا كان يحكى في الكتاب البيان والتبيين أن هناك رجلا يدعى موسى بن سيار "أنه كان من أعاجيب الدنيا ..فقد كانت فصاحته بالفارسية كفصاحته بالعربية واللغتان اذا التقتا في اللسان الواحد أدخلت كل واحدة منهما الظلم على الثانية..

غاليتي اليمامة أنا لا ابالغ في الافصاح عن حقيقة  معلومة للجميع وهي أن اللغة المتطورة –بتطور المجمتع- هي آية الإبداع للعقل البشري على كثرة ما للعقل البشر من أيات ابداع ..لان اللغة تحمل منجزات العلم الغزيرة المتنوعة كما تستقل بالمشاعر جميعا في جميعالحلاتالتي تمر فيها النفس البشرية من أحوال.
وبالاختصار ان اللغة هي محمل النفس البشرية على ما فيها من تعقيد وعمق ومحمل للعقل على كثرة مجالات نشاطه وبعد آفاقه.

كما نعلم جميعا أن اللغة عند كل البشر هي مجموعة من الألفاظ هي من الكثرة بحيث لا يمكن للذاكرة ان تستوعبها مهما بلغت من قدرة على حفظها جميعا. ذلك لان لكل انسان اسما وناهيك بأسماء الاشياء والحيوانات والطير والاسماك والهوام والنبات والثمار وصفاتها  على تعدد انواعها واختلاف صورها وأشكالها وأصنافها. ثم الافعال التي تقوم بها في اعمالها المختلفة ومظاهر العمران والمآكل والمشارب والملابس والملابس ..الخ..
فاللغة مستمده من البيئة لذلك تعددت اللغات وتفاتت في درجات التطور بعدد البيئات والمجتمعات ورقيها. وحتى اللهجات تختلف في الوطن الواحد من مدينة الى أخرى ...وعلى كل هذه الاختلافات القائمة بين الناس في مختلف الامكنة من المجتمعات البشرية فقد اختلفت اللغة واختلفت معانيها وأصولها واساليبها..

وبما ان اللغة مفردات وألفاظ ومصطلحات وخصائص اختلفت كلها بين النواحي جميعها في الكرة الارضية يجوز ان تدانيها لفظا ومعنى لكنها في المجمل تختلف باستخداماتها مثلا.. وكذلك في التراكيب النحوية..فاللغةالعربية تقدم الفعل على الفاعل بينما اللغات الاجنبية الأخرى تقدم الاسم موضوع الحديث على الفعل..الا في القليل..
وما يصح في التراكيب يصح في المصطلحات وبنسبة اعلى..ولكم لغة خصائصها التي تميزها ، فمثلا اللغةالعربية الفعل فيها غير مقيد بزمان  دائما..يختلف عنه في اللغة الاجنبية فقد نستخدم الفعل الماضي ونضمنه معنى الاستقبال كما في الدعاء: أطال الله عمرك. وبعد إذا الشرطية : إذا زرتني وجدت ما يسرك..وتزاد في العربية احرف لا تغير في المعنى مثل: اذا ما زرتني بمعنى اذا زرتني وقد تخذف عند كثرة الاستعمال عليك ان تفعل كذا وكذا..
وبعد يا غاليتي فإن الاجادة في لغة كتابة تتجلى فيها مقومات الانشاء الفني كالاستعانة بالخيال وبأنواع البيان على اختلافها في التعبير عن المعاني فإن هذا بلا شك أمر غير سهل ..فما بالكِ في قولنا أن فلانا يجيد لغتين تحدثا وكتابة وقراءة.؟!

انواع النقل من لغة الى اخرى:

قد يعمد البعض في ترجمة نص ما الى اقتباس ما في  ابداع لمؤلف بارز مبدع  فيه من المعاني الصالحة  ما يصلح بأن يكون أكلاشيه مثلا ...ثم يتوسع فيها حسبما يتوصل اليه اجتهاده.. 
وقد يتصرف البعض بالاصل فيأخذ من المعاني ما يوافق هواه ويدع البعض الأخر..
والاصل في الترجمة الالتزام بأمانة في نقل الفكر المراد ترجمته بقدر المستطاع . لا ان يضفي المترجم على هذا العمل من عنده ما يشاء حتى يجعلها تشابه مجتمعه..فهذه ليست أمانة ..

إلا إن أراد ان يستعين بفكرة المبدع المنقول منه شيئا أو فكرة من نص يقوم بترجمتة الى لغته كناقل ليخرج عملا ابداعيا حقيقيا لا عيب فيه.

أو لنقل ان يقوم المترجم بترجمة نص يضفي على النص المراد ترجمته جمالا فوق جماله يفوق تعبير المبدع نفسه..

في النهاية لابد بعد الفراغ من الترجمة ان يقابل النصين او العملين حتى يطمئن المترجم الى انه لم ينسى ما في ورد في النص من بعض  التفاصيل..

يمامة الغالية : ينغي لنا الاهتمام في دولنا العربية بمؤسسات الترجمة وايجادها إن لم توجد..على الرغم من تسهيل عمليات الترجمة طريق ترجمة النصوص عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية التي اصبحت تضج بالعديد من الملتقايات الادبية التي تضم  مترجمين معروفين..ولكن وبعد محاولتي الكشف عن هذا التسهيل الاليكتروني لم أجد أكفأ من يد وعقل المترجم البشري...

آسف للاطالة في الخوض في عالم الترجمة ولكنه بالحق باب يفتح مصراعيه للقراءة والبحث...

مودتي الخالصة..

لميس الامام

----------


## اليمامة

*

لن أستطيع أن أزد حرفاً واحداً فوق ما أغدقتى به علينا سيدتى..فأنا والحمد لله إستشعرت ما جاء بخطابك ربما بشكل عميق لأننى أعرف مدى صعوبة الترجمة كمهارة وكأمانة..مارستها كمهنة..وأعرف مدى التمازج الذى قد ينال من العقل عند التركيز الشديد فيما ننقل أونترجم لأنه أحياناً ما نعجز حقاً عن النقل المحكم ..ففى اللغة الواحدة ولنقل العربية مثلاً ..كثيراً ما تنتابنى حالة تداخل للمفرادات وتنهال على عقلى تركيبات وتعبيرات تتسابق وتتمازج وتحتاج لأن أعمل إحساسى أكثر لتبين الأكثر مصداقية وجمال لوضعها على المحك عند النقل والتعبير..
لايكفى أن يجيد الفرد لغتين أو أكثر كى يترجم ..فهو لا ينقل مجرد جملة باللغة الفلانية إلى اللغة الفلانية وإنما عليه أن يتحرى الأمانه فى نقل المحتوى الفكرى والمعنى وكذلك روح الكاتب والنص دون ركاكة أو حرفية منفرة..يحتاج لمهارات وقدرات إبداعية..
وبالفعل كثيرة هى الكتب المترجمة التى قرأتها ووجدتها مفككة غير مترابطة حتى ليعجز الفرد عن إدراك السياق أو الفكرة وربما أيضاً الأحداث..
ونحن فى عروبتنا وإسلامنا لاشك نحتاج لمهرة ومبدعين فى فن الترجمة على الأقل لنتواصل مع العالم الخارجى..ندافع عن ديننا عندما يتعرض لهجمات شرسة..ننقل القرآن الكريم إلى لغتهم لنعرفهم ما لهذا الدين من مباهج وروائع..ندافع عن رسولنا الكريم والتعاليم السمحة لسنته المعتدلة..وهكذا..
إن المترجم لاشك مبدع سيدتى إذا ما تحلى بصفات الإبداع والثقافة والأدب حتى يبث فى النص روح إبداعية فكأننا لا نقرأ نصاً مترجماً ولكننا نقرأ إبداعاً يموج بالحياة..
صدقت فى كل ما قلت سيدتى..
هيا نبحر من جديد ونمخر عباب ثقافتك الواسعة ..دعينى أحاورك..وأنعم بفكرك المستنير الذى تغلب عليه صفة الإنسانية وهذا يكفينى حقاً ويفيض..
السؤال..
هناك هوة بين الكاتب والقارىء..لست أدر حقيقة مبعثها..وإنما هناك علاقة توتر..فلا توجد المصداقية الكافية بينهم ..القارىء لا يقرأ بإمعان وينظر للكاتب على أنه شخص لا يتحدث إلا عن نفسه وعن مضمون النخبة أو الخاصة ممن ينتمى إليهم فى حين أنه لا ينظر فعلياً إلى العامة وهمومهم أو ينظر إليهم فى أحسن الأحوال بجمود وكأنهم فئة لا تعنيه فى شىء..ينظر إليهم من علو ربما ..فلا شعور حقيقى يربطه بهم..هل هى ظاهرة ملحوظة أكثر فى المجتمع العربى حيث لا يوجد اتساق بين طبقاته ولا ثقة وإنما عدوانية وتفرقة..وربما هذا الفعل هو ما يضعف من إحتفاءنا بالثقافة ومردوداتها على المجتمع وعلى الناس من حيث تغيير عاداتهم وأفكارهم..
يبدو القارىء فى واد والكاتب فى واد آخر..الكاتب دائماً ما يتحدث وكأنه وحده العالم ببواطن الأمور وكلامه منزل لا يقبل المعارضة أو الخلاف فهو يدافع عن وجهة نظره باستماتة..بينما القارىء يدرك أن آراءه لن تغنى أو تسمن من جوع..هل ترين معى أن الكاتب العربى يتسم ببعض الأنانية والغير موضوعية؟؟
ومن ناحية أخرى يؤمن القارىء أن تلك الكتابات التى هى مجرد كتابات عن حالات الكاتب وآرائه الشخصية لن تنفعه فى شىء ولن تغير من عالمه وواقعه..هل هى هوة الثقافة من جديد..؟ كيف نقيم علاقة مصداقية بين النخب والعامة..كيف يقترب الكاتب من القارىء وكيف يصّدق القارىء الكاتب؟؟كيف نزرع علاقة ثقة ومشاركة وتفعيل أو متى يحدث هذا؟


*





[/SIZE]

----------


## لميس الامام

مساء الخير أيتها اليمامة التي لا تكل مثل محاورتها من العصف بالعقل ( Brain storming) يا غاليتي العلاقة بين الكاتب والمتلقي لها أبعاد شتى ..وساقوم إت شاء اله بالرد حتما ربما غدا صباحا في ساعة صفاء لادلي بدولي..فأنا كاتبة ومداركي  بأهمية رأي المتلقي  والعلاقة بينه وبين الكاتب من جميع المناحي ستقول شيئا ربما..من خلال تجاربي ومن خلال نقاشاتي التي احيانا ما تأخذ شكل الحدة ..فليس في النقاش الجدي رياء بل تجدي النقاش بين قطبين مارسا الكتابة بفكر وابداع..نقاشا إما بناءا وإما حاد الوطيس كحرب داعس والغبراء..هداما.

لا تتصوري مدى ما فعله بي حوارك الثري هذا على مدى الايام الماضية ..لقد أخذت غفوة لسنة كاملة دون ابداع حقيقي أو حتى دراسة الا ما ندر عندما اقوم بمساعدة ابني عبد الرحمن في بحث أو دراسة..سواء باللغة العربية او الانجليزية..لكنك ايقظتي جميع حواسي الفكرية وأعطيتني جرعة من اكسير قام بتنشيط هذا الذهن الشارد والتي استحلى الكسل والتراخي..
أنا شاكرة لك ولن امل ابدا من كل ما تعرضيه علي من نقاش ورؤية سواء على الصعيد الشخصي أو العام..

لك مني ايتها الرائعة كل صنوف المحبة الاخوية وبارك الله فيك ..وشد بك وبغاليتي جيهان محمد علي أزر أبناء مصر..

لميس الإمام

----------


## لميس الامام

اهلا ومرحبا بكم مرة أخرى مع الغالية اليمامة ومعي في هذا الحوار الثقافي الثري...

من منطلق تساؤلاتك غاليتي اليمامة يأتي العمل الادبي أو العلمي أو السياسي  ليكون الحكم الفصل في بناء العلاقة بين الكاتب والقارئ او لنقل المتلقي ، ما أقصده هو محاولة لإعادة النظر في علاقتنا بالمضامين عامة، تلك الفكرة التي تتعامل مع العمل المنشور باعتباره حاضناً لمضمون محدد وثابت. هذه  العلاقة التي تتجلى  بين الخطاب والفكرة التي تخصه حيث أن الكتاب متنوعين في انجازاتهم التأليفية  باعتبار أن  همهم الأول هو نشر ابداعهم متضمنا رسالة ذات مضمون جاد صادقة قد تكون مباشرة او رمزية لكل  متلقٍ حسب ثقافته واتجاهاته نحو كاتب محدد أو لموضوع محدد بغض النظر إن كان هذا المتلقي طالب علم أم متذوق للادب أو السياسة هذا هو المتلقي الذي هو هدف المؤلف او الكاتب من ابداعه بالنشر عموما -حيث ومن المفترض ان يكون حكم نجاح العمل المنجز مرهون به ،  إن الخطاب الأدبي الابداعي او العلمي حتى -مثلا - الموجه للقارئ يميل على الدوام إلى خلق أبعاد تتجاوز المظهر التعبيري، للإيحاء بدلالات أخرى من المفترض كقراء أن نحس بوجودها على افتراض احتمال  ثقافة تستوعب هذا العمل لتتحقق المصداقية والايمان بين الكاتب والقارئ  بدون وجه التصريح. 
وأنت صادقة حين تساءلت عن الهوة التي قد تنشأ بين الكاتب أو المؤلف والقارئ فكيف تقع هذه الهوة التي تبعد القارئ عن تلقي الثقافة المرجوة من نشر كتاب ما..؟ 
إن بعضا من الكتاب قد يوقعون القارئ بين احتمالين ومعنين متناقضين او تفسيرين على طرفي  نقيض من مضمون كتابهم إن هذا سلاح ذو حدين من الكاتب يوجهه نحوالمتلقي ومن هنا تأتي بديهية العلاقة التي تولد مشاكل التلقي وتقود الى الشعور بعدم المصداقية ومنها الى المتاعب والمنغصات ومن منا لم يقع لم في براثن هذه الثنائية في تفسير مواقف الكاتب المتناقضة؟  
 ومن هنا تأتي الهوة بين أن يصدق القارئ وبين ان يستنكر ما قرأ حين يكتشف بعد فكرة الدلالة الثابتة لموضوع الكتاب وكيف أنها قد تتعارض بشكل واضح مع واقع الأمر والجوهرية التي يشير إليه عنوان الكتاب  وهي احتمالية قد يقع فيها بعض الأجيال حين يقرأونها من زوايا نظر مختلفة وجديدة، وذلك في ضوء التطورات الحاصلة في تقدم الفكر بشكل عام. هذا فضلاً عن أن قراءتها حتى في العصر الواحد تشهد اختلافاً بيّنا بين الجماعات والشرائح الثقافية، وهو ما يدعو إذن إلى ضرورة استبدال: علاقة القراءة بالفهم بعلاقة القراءة بالتأويل لهذا كانت الحاجة ماسة إلى محاولة وضع تمييز نسبي بين مضمامين الكتب  دون إغفال التداخل الحاصل بينها غالباً. ذلك أن فعل القراءة يتدرج عادة من فهم النصوص التي لها ارتباط بتلبية الحاجيات التواصلية اليومية، إلى تأويل النصوص التي يتجاوز بناؤها واستراتيجيتها تلبية هذه الحاجيات، لأنها تنقلنا إلى مستويات أرقى من التفاعل لتعبر عن ردود أفعالنا النفسية وعن آرائنا ومواقفنا واقتراحاتنا باعتبارنا قراء. ومن هنا نجد الرفض والقبول..فمن يقرأ بعمق واستفادة لن يشعر بانانية أي كاتب الذي لا المح أنا شخصيا أنه يثير في كتابه ما يعلي من شأنه وأنه يتحدث عن شريحة محددة من الناس ويغفل عن العامة...هذا رأيي الشخصي فالكاتب المعترف به  كيانا أدبيا او اقتصاديا أو سياسيا لا همّ له إلا الشرائح البشرية التي يهمها ما يتصل بالمواقف الاجتماعية او التحليلات السياسية أو أجّدْ الامور الإقتصادية..

اذن المشكلة في نظري تكمن في ثقافة المتلقي ذاته ..فنحن الآن وكما ذكرت في عصر حديث اليكتروني  يسهل الأمور ويسير بها بسرعة متناهية ربما تكون ايجابية ولكنها الغت تقريبا دور الكتاب كجسر محكم لنقل الثقافات.  إن انشغال الاجيال الجديدة عن القراءة والتركيز فيها ومن ثم اطلاق أحكام غير مرتكزة على خبرة تتجاوز مداركهم الثقافية  التي نألفها نحن الكبار من جيل يعب الكتب عبا ..جعلت في احكامهم خللا عند (بعض الشرائح ولست اعمم هنا)  انا اتحدث عن هذا المتلقي عن أنصاف المتعلمين او المثقفين الذين ينقدون الكاتب من حيث لا يدروا مقصده من نشر كتابه..او بحثه ..إنه متلقٍ ملول ..سطحي لا يتفاعل مع مضمون الكتاب أو المقالة حتى لا يضيع وقته الثمين !!!!!! 
هذه أحوال شباب هذا اليوم في غالبيتهم..يلقون اللوم على الكاتب بأن خطابه سواء كان أدبيا أو علميا أو سياسيا غير مباشر  وأنه يعيش في عالمه فقط يجسد تجربته بصورة بعيدة عن الواقع الحالي على الرغم من ضلوعه في موضوع كتابه أيا كان الموضوع..
في المكتبات الكثير من الكتب التي تحمل سير ذاتية لرجال أو نساء من الأعلام السياسية او الاجتماعية أو الفنية الخ...
هذا الشخص الذي تسرد سيرته على صفحات الكتب ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الهدف منها اعلاء أمره ..من الجائز ان يكون ذو تجربة سياسية او ثقافية قد تفيد القارئ الذي يملك حب الاستطلاع والعبرة من التاريخ ..كتب تسطر خطط معاناة مع الحياة ..وكتب سير ذاتية لشخصية ما تحملت تجربة أعباء الدفاع عن الوطن أو سرد لسيرة وطن عانى الكثير في مواجهة استعمار أو تواجد غير مشروع لدولة ما تحت ستار ما..
الكاتب الذي يفرز انتاجه يقولون عنه انه دؤوب مثابر وانه يتفجر ثقافة وعلما..ويقول آخرون أنه لا يعدو أن يكون تاجر فكر يسعى الى ان يربح بالفكر بينما يحققه غيره باللسان وباليد والمال..وربما يقال عنه انه مهرج يرغب في أن يرى كتبه تغمر الأسواق أو انه نرجسي يريد ان يشار اليه بالبنان ويتحدثو عنه بالاكبار والاجلال!!
أما الكاتب الذي يشح انتاجه يقولون عنه انه باحث علمي مركز لانه يسعى لخدمة الحقيقة بهدوء ، بعيدا عن صخب الشهرة والضجيح..ويقول آخرون انه لا يملك من الثقافة ما يمكنه من انتاج متواصل غزير، وإنه يغطي عجزه هذا بالتحدث في مجالس الأدب اولئك هم العلماء هم الجنود المجهولين الذين يعملون بصمت والذين يعكفون طيلة سنوات مديدة من عمرهم القصير على كتابة بحث واحد ..وأحيانا تفنى حياتهم دون أن يشهد لهم السوق كتاب..

لم أقرأ بعد ولم يأتي على حد علمي أن يكون هناك كاتب أناني يرفع من شأنه ليكسب ثقة الناس أو ليستعرض حياته على صفحات الكتب ليقول هانذا..ولكن يجوز أن يوجد مثله..
الكاتب كما ذكرت رجل كان ام امرأة عميق التجربة ..جاد القصد هدفه الأول والاخير القارئ ..فمن الكتب تبعث العلوم والتجارب الحياتية كي يطلع القارئ على أحوال قد يقع في براثنها كثير من الناس..الكاتب يعرض فكرة ويعرض تسلسل موقف..ومن ثم يعرض حلا.  أو قد ينجز إبداعا حقيقيا شريحة من القراء يستهويهم هذا المعيار الأدبي..فيقبلون عليه ويقيمونه على انه ابداع حقيقي لانه يلاقي هواهم..
لا انكر أن في المكتبات كتب غثة سطحية الفكرة لا تعني القارئ المثقف ولكنها كتب توجه الى شريحة بعينها في المجتمع..هذه الكتب وأنا أكيدة مما اقول ليست مسئولية أي ناشر محترم..بل كتب تطبع وتوزع دون رقابة ثقافية اعلامية بغية نشر ثقافة بعيدة كل البعد عن تقاليدنا وأعرافنا الاسلامية.

----------


## الشحرورة

*أختى الجميلة الأديبة الرقيقة
لميس الامام

الله على الموضوع الرائع والمائدة العامرة بما لذ وطاب
طبعا الأستاذة لميس معانا أكيد كل ما يقدم عليها أكيد رائع ومفيد
انتى أنسانة رقيقة وأديبة بالغة الروعة فيما كل ما تكتبيه لنا وتصوريه بقلمك السيال
وانا أكيد سعيدة وفرحانه انى معاكِ هنا بأبناء مصر
لا حرمنا الله منكِ ومن كلماتك الحساسة الرقيقة

وكل الشكر والتقدير لأختنا الغالية اليمامة
وأختنا جيهان على الموضوع
وروعة التقديم والحوار الشيق من اليمامة كما تعودناها
محاورة زى العسل وبحر للمعرفة

وكمان باشكر استاذى الغالى اسكندرانى الريس
لانه لفت نظرى للمائدة تسلم يارب ومننحرمش منك ابدا
ولا من نصايحك الغالية يا أطيب ريس

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## لميس الامام

غاليتي الشحرورة..

غلبت كلماتك الحلوة أبجديتي 
أقدر لك هذا الحضور على مائدة الأدب
والذي اعتبره طلة جميلة منعشة لهذا الحوار الدسم
الرائع بيني وبين الغالية اليمامة التي فعلا بالنسبة لسيدة في 
عمرها بحر من المعرفة. :36 2 11: .
أشكرك وأشكر الاخ اسكندراني على مشاركتنا بحضوره الرائع 
فإن نفسه معانا دائما..

كل الود والتقدير غاليتي ولا حرمني من طلتك البهية 



باقة ورد تحية لاجمل شحرورة......... 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
مع خالص مودتي وتقديري

----------


## اليمامة

*أختى الرائعة الشحرورة..
أهلأ ومرحباً بك على مائدة الأدب..
أسعدنى وجودك وإنه لفخر لى هى كلماتك التى أعتز بها كونها من إنسانة مثلك لها شدو منفرد..شدو يبدع لنا لن أبالغ إن قلت معزوفات..معزوفات تلقائية سهلة وطبيعية..تدل على الموهبة القادحة حيث يبدو وكأنك لاتبذلين أى مجهود فى الإسترسال والسطر..
الحرف بين يديك مرن للغاية..تشكلى به المعانى وتطوعينها مثلما تحبين..
أشهد بذلك ويشهد كل من قرأ لك تلك الأغنيات..وأشكر مقدمك الذى أتاح لى الفرصة كى أعبر عن كل هذا وطالما تمنيت أن أعبر عنه منذ زمن..
الحمد لله أن راقك الحوار وفتحت شهيتك مائدتنا الكريمة..
أتمنى أن أرى حروفك مشعة دوماً فوقها والشكر موصول للأستاذ العزيز نادر..
تقبلا منى خالص التحية والتقدير..
*

----------


## اليمامة

> مساء الخير أيتها اليمامة التي لا تكل مثل محاورتها من العصف بالعقل ( Brain storming) يا غاليتي العلاقة بين الكاتب والمتلقي لها أبعاد شتى ..وساقوم إت شاء اله بالرد حتما ربما غدا صباحا في ساعة صفاء لادلي بدولي..فأنا كاتبة ومداركي  بأهمية رأي المتلقي  والعلاقة بينه وبين الكاتب من جميع المناحي ستقول شيئا ربما..من خلال تجاربي ومن خلال نقاشاتي التي احيانا ما تأخذ شكل الحدة ..فليس في النقاش الجدي رياء بل تجدي النقاش بين قطبين مارسا الكتابة بفكر وابداع..نقاشا إما بناءا وإما حاد الوطيس كحرب داعس والغبراء..هداما.
> 
> لا تتصوري مدى ما فعله بي حوارك الثري هذا على مدى الايام الماضية ..لقد أخذت غفوة لسنة كاملة دون ابداع حقيقي أو حتى دراسة الا ما ندر عندما اقوم بمساعدة ابني عبد الرحمن في بحث أو دراسة..سواء باللغة العربية او الانجليزية..لكنك ايقظتي جميع حواسي الفكرية وأعطيتني جرعة من اكسير قام بتنشيط هذا الذهن الشارد والتي استحلى الكسل والتراخي..
> أنا شاكرة لك ولن امل ابدا من كل ما تعرضيه علي من نقاش ورؤية سواء على الصعيد الشخصي أو العام..
> 
> لك مني ايتها الرائعة كل صنوف المحبة الاخوية وبارك الله فيك ..وشد بك وبغاليتي جيهان محمد علي أزر أبناء مصر..
> 
> لميس الإمام


*أستاذتى الغالية ..لميس
أسعد الله صباحك بكل الخير سيدتى..
كم أنا ممنونة لك لوسامة إطرائك والحقيقة أنه فى هذه الحالة لن يكون مجرد إطراء ولكنه وسام فخر وتقدير أعتز به منك ويعيننى على بذل المزيد من المجهود كى أستطع أن أوازى به غزارة فكرك المثمن..
أنا الأخرى سيدتى أطلقت لنفسى العنان..وهذا النقاش لطالما تمنيته وكلها كانت خواطر تدور حبيسة نفسى والآن..الآن فقط أشعر بالإنطلاق والحرية وبأننى أحقق جزء مما حلمت به فى هذا النقاش..
كم هومحظوظ "عبد الرحمن " إن حظى بأم رائعة مثلك وأديبة فى نفس الوقت..
أبلغيه سيدتى أننى أغبطه..بارك الله لك فيه وأسعدك به..وبقيت له طول العمر نبراساً منيراً لإعمال الحق والبصيرة 
وجزاك الله عنا وعنه كل الخير
تحياتى وتقديرى لك...بلا حدود،

ندى...*

----------


## اليمامة

*

أحسنتى سيدتى..تحليل كيفى مكتمل الجوانب.. أنا شخصياً فهمت منه أبعاد كثيرة كانت غائبة عنى..
توقف عند هذه العبارة من مجمل حديثك.. 




			
				لم أقرأ بعد ولم يأتي على حد علمي أن يكون هناك كاتب أناني يرفع من شأنه ليكسب ثقة الناس أو ليستعرض حياته على صفحات الكتب ليقول هانذا..ولكن يجوز أن يوجد مثله..
			
		


كنت أقصد سيدتى أنه قد يحدث أحياناً أن يقع الكاتب فى عرضه لموضوع يلامس الثقافة أو يقاربها أن يقع فى مزالق التنظير الكلامى الذى تعود بعض الكتاب  أن يخوضوا فيه بينما يحاولون إما أن يشخصوا واقعنا وما يختزنه من علل وأمراض ..وإما أن يرصوا مستقبلنا وما سيجلب لنا من تحديات ومخاطر..غير عابئين بالإعتبارات الأسلوبية المنمقة التى يختارونها ..فيبقى السؤال..هل يقرأ القراء ما يكتبه الكتاب بعقولهم الكاملة؟..نعم ..الشق الأكبر من الإجابة يعتمد على ثقافة القارىء..ولكن يظل الكاتب حريصاً على عدم خلق مسافة بين الكتابة واللغة حتى لا يخلق علاقة توتر بينه وبين القارء كلما توغل هذا الأخير فى القراءة..
أرى القصة بكل بساطة سيدتى سواء عند الكاتب أو القارىء..هى أن يحاول كل منهما ربط الثقافة بحياتنا سواء من خلال العرض أو التلقى..يتعامل الكاتب بحذق وعدل وأريحية مع القارىء ويكون القارىء نبيلاً فى التلقى واعياً له..
وبالتأكيد ستتدرج مستويات التلقى لدى القارىء بحسب قربه أو بعده ثقافياً من المادة المعروضة أو المطروحة..
............
انقضى منذ أيام شهر النكسة..شهر يونيو..تلك النكسة التى مزقتنا وعملت فرقة بين العرب وقتذاك..انهيار الحلم الجماعى وانهيار فكرة القومية العربية..على هامش هذا الحدث المرير..قرأت ذات مرة أن الأكاديميين الإسرائيلين أو المختصين بالتعليم هناك يصممون مناهجهم الدراسية بحيث تقوى وتزيد من معدل الكراهية نحو العرب والمسلمين..فمثلاً فى إحدى الكتب المقررة توجد عبارات مثل "العربى حقير لابد من قتله" "العربى جبان" العربى خائن" "لابد من قهر وموت العرب فى كل مكان"..هل ترين أننا تقاعسنا عن اتخاذ خطوات حيال هذه الأمور 
..سكتنا عليها..ولم نتخذ حيالها أى ردة فعل..على الأقل نعلم أولادنا نحن الآخرين كراهية إسرائيل..وندرس لأولادنا مثلما يفعلون تاريخها الأسود الهمجى معنا من أول الإغتيالات وحتى المذابح الجماعية..لأنه فى الحقيقة الأجيال الحديثة تشب ولا تجد غضاضة فى السفر لإسرائل للهجرة والعمل والزواج أيضاً من إسرائيليات..هل نحن فى حاجة لأن نغير مناهجنا وعقولنا وطرق دفاعنا لنواجه وندحض ونقاوم؟ وبرغم كل هذه الطرق المشوهة تقدمت إسرائيل ولازلت تتقدم فوقنا..كيف ذلك..لا أدر؟
هل تؤمنين بسلك طرق السلام معهم؟ ثم هل من العدل أن يفعلوا هذا بأطفالهم ونفعله بأطفالنا..ونحن تقريباً بذلك نغتال أى طفولة وأى سلام..ماذا يتبق إذن طالما استمررنا نزرع  الكراهية والبغضاء والتدمير..وأى سلام متوقع ؟؟ وما يجنى لابد أنه سيحصد من نفس جنس العمل..!

*





[/SIZE]

----------


## لميس الامام

اليمامة الغالية.............. طرت بنا الى حيث الوجع ونزف الجروح..
إن هذه لهي القضية التي تؤرق مضجعي ومضجع الكثيرين في عالمنا القومي العربي
لنا حديث في هذا المضمار يا غاليتي ..وأخشى ان ينزف حرفي بدون توقف...لأن لعلاج وقف النزف
مسارات ومسارات ومسارات فيها انحناءات ومنعطفات ..وفيها من الرفض ما يكفي ان يسد عين الشمس..

لقاءانا قريب جدا ...مع عصف آخر ..وحديث لن أقول ذو شجون..بل حديث ذو ألم..

لك مني اطيب تحية ويوم سعيد ان شاء الله غاليتي

مودتي

لميس الامام

----------


## اليمامة

> اليمامة الغالية.............. طرت بنا الى حيث الوجع ونزف الجروح..
> إن هذه لهي القضية التي تؤرق مضجعي ومضجع الكثيرين في عالمنا القومي العربي
> لنا حديث في هذا المضمار يا غاليتي ..وأخشى ان ينزف حرفي بدون توقف...لأن لعلاج وقف النزف
> مسارات ومسارات ومسارات فيها انحناءات ومنعطفات ..وفيها من الرفض ما يكفي ان يسد عين الشمس..
> 
> لقاءانا قريب جدا ...مع عصف آخر ..وحديث لن أقول ذو شجون..بل حديث ذو ألم..
> 
> لك مني اطيب تحية ويوم سعيد ان شاء الله غاليتي
> 
> ...


 *
أشعر بكلماتك الوجعى سيدتى..يتردد صداها داخل قلبى لينتفض..
جرحنا واحد وألمنا واحد
حتماً سأنتظرك..
ربما فى إجتماعنا يخف هذا الصدى...
للوجع..
قليلاً*

----------


## لميس الامام

غاليتي اليمامة ..ها انذا أعود ووالله في جعبتي الكثير مما يحرق القلب فالتاريخ يحفل بهذه القضية ، وإن أنا قلت شيئا فهو قطرة من بحر المعاناة لشعب رزح تحت نير الاستعمار ..كافح بكل ما أوتي من قوة ورباطة جأش وما زال..وهذا  غيض  من فيض..دعيني أوجز في هذه المقدمة ففيها يحكي التاريخ عن الدولة اليهودية والاسرائلية ومآربها على مر العصور..أرجو ان يتسع صدر أبناء مصر لما سأدونه هنا..


أقال إشعيا في الاصحاح 59-  عن اليهود:

" خيوطهم لا تصير ثوبا ولا يكتسون بأعمالهم ، أعمالهم أعمال إثم وفعل الظلم في أيديهم . أرجلهم الى الشر تجري وتسرع الى سفك الدم الزكي. أفكارهم أفكار إثم، في طرقهم اغتصاب وسحق، طريق السلام لم يعرفوه وليس في مسالكهم عدل. جعلوا لأنفسهم سبلا معوجة، كل من يسير فيها لا يعرف سلاما".

  التاريخ هنا  يتناول وقائع أحداث عظمي جرت من أواخر القرن السابع عشر حتى النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين...
لن اطيل الحديث عما جاء في الكتب التي قرأتها والتي جاءت بمعلومات مذهلة وحقائق مذهلة وسأكتفي بالاشارة الى ما حققته الحركة الصهونية ليعلم الجميع ان ما تحقق انما هو ثمرة مخططات واضحة في الحركة الصهيونية في عقول واضيعها ، وجهود مضنية بذلوها لتحقيق هذه المخططات. يقول تيودور هرتزل : " ومن هناك ( أي من فلسطين سوف نشكل جزاء من استحكامات اوروبا في مواجهة آسيا كموقع امامي للحضارة في مواجهة البربرية. وعلينا كدولة طبيعية – ان نبقى على اتصال بكل اوروبا التي سيكون من واجبنا ان تضمن وجودنا"
وأما بيغن فقد كان اكثر وضوحا قعد تحقيق جزء من الحلم وقيام الكيان الصهيوني ومرور اعوامٍ على كلام هرتزل: " أنتم الاسرائليون لا يجب أن تشعروا بالشفقة حتى تقضوا على عدوكم ، لا عطف ولا رثاء حتى ننتهي من إبادة ما يسمى بالحضارة الاسلامية التي سنبنى على أنقاضها حضارتنا". وهكذا استبدلت البربرية في عبارة هرتزل : " بالحضارة الاسلامية" في قول مناحيم بيجن، الذي صرح بالعمل على بناء الحضارة اليهويدية ، وعلى من يرغب في معرفة الحضارة اليهودية ان يقرأ التوراة التي استطاع اليهود بأساليبهم الخبيثة ان يجعلوها جزاءا من الكتاب المقدس، عند كثير من الطوائف المسيحية باسم:" العهد القديم".
ولأنتقل الان الى اهم حققته الصهيونية من حيث توقفت ... ولا بد من ان أترك التاريخ ليكشف الادلة الدامغة على تقصير الحكام والخيانات والمؤامرات واخطاء تجاوزت اضرارها الخيانة في كثير من الاحيان..

إن النجاح الذي حققه المشروع الصهيوني لم يكن نتيجة عبقرية اليهود وتفوقهم ، كما يظن بعض البسطاء، بل يضاف الى الجهود التي بذلوها والدماء التي اراقوها ويريقوها يوما بعد يوم..والاموال التي صرفوها والى غياب مشروع عربي أو اسلامي قادر على مواجهة مخططاتهم الجهنمية الامر الذي ادى الى نجاح اليهود وخيبة العرب.

في البداية وقبل ان نوغل في الحديث عما حققه اليهود بإقامة كيانهم الذي اطلقوا عليه اسم :" دولة اسرائيل" أن أبين لكم أصل تسمية يهودي..أو عبراني أو إسرائيلي أو موسوي.العبراني: كان يطلق على افراد مجموعة من القبائل العربية كانت في بادية الشاف في الالف الثاني قبل الميلاد ، وبهذ المعنى نعت ابراهيم الخليل عليه السلام بالعبراني او العبري وهو هاجر الى فلسطين حوالي سنة 2000 قبل الميلاد ، وقد نبه القرآن الكريم الى ذلك فقال:
" يا أهل الكتاب لم تحاجون في إبراهيم وما أُنزِلت التوراة والإنجيل إلا من بعده، أفلا يعقلون". (2)

أما  إسرائيل فهو اسم يعقوب بن إسحق بن إبراهيم ، ورأيناه وأبناؤه هم بنو اسرائيل ، وقد كانت فلسطين ارض غربتهم، وأصلهم من بلاد ما بين النهرين ، واليهود لا ينكرون ذلك ، فقد جاء في العهد القديم : الفصل( 17) من سفر التكوين :
وأعطيك أرض غربتك لك ولنسلك من بعدك جميع ارض كنعان ملكا مؤبدا وأكون لهم إلها". وكأن هذا الإله خاص بهم، أما الكنعانيون فلهم إله آخر... 
وأما تسمية يهودي فقد أُطلِقت على الذين سباهم " نبوخذ نصّر" الى بابل في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد ، والتسمية نسبة الى مملكة يهوذا وهؤلاء هم الذين دوّنوا التوراة، أو زوروها ، فضمنوها تاريخا مزيفا ونسبوا أنفسهم الى إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام ، لانه اقدس شخصية في ذلك التاريخ.
ومن الافكار الغريبة التي تضمنتها التوارة:

1.	أن الاله " يهوه  " خاص بهم.
2.	وهو الذي أعطاهم فلسطين
3.	وهم شعب الله المختار وغيرهم : "غوييم" أي أغيار


لماذا كل هذا التزوير والكذب والافتراء؟ وماذا أفادهم؟ كل هذا كي يقنع قادتهم وحاخاماتهم أتباعهم بحق لهم في فلسطين؟ ولكي يقنعوا من يستطيعون إقناعهم من شعوب الارض بهذا الحق؟
ولتحقيق ذلك سمحوا لأنفسهم بارتكاب الموبقات ضد جميع شعوب البشر، وحرّموها بينهم، فامتصوا دماء الشعوب التي عاشوا بين ظهرانيها ، وفسدوا وأفسدوا وهموا القيم والاخلاق وتدخلوا في جميع حركاتالعالم السياسية والتخريبية والثورات وقدموا تضحيات يظن الناس انهم لا يقدمونها. وأبقوا حلم إنشاء مملكة يهودية في هذه البقعة المركزية من العالم " فلسطين" حيا في قلوب اتباعهم ، واستغلوا عواطف الناس وثرواتهم، واستخدموا المنظمات السرية ، ومنها منظمة النورانيين" كما يسميها المؤرخين التي كان لها دور كبير في أحداث القرينين العشرين والواحد والعشرين الجاري.

يتبع....

----------


## لميس الامام

[center]نعم يا غاليتي انقضى على هذا الحدث -حرب النكسة عام 1967 - الجلل ثلاث وأربعون عاما..انقضى هذا الزمن الذي ندعو الله فيه ان يُذْكر ولا أن يعود..بكل تداعياته وآثاره السلبية على الامة العربية بشريا وعسكريا وجغرافيا ونفسيا؟  والتي اتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يوحد كلمتها ويقيم بها استقرارنا الأمني داخليا وخارجيا.

لكن ما يثلج صدورنا نحن العرب هو ذلك النصر الأكيد الذي حققته القوات المصرية الصامدة والتي نجحت في صد العدوان الاسرائيلي في اكتوبر عام 1973 على قوات العدو الاسرائيلي..وهي معركة غنية عن التعريف (كتبت فيها تحليلا كاملا عن كتاب صدر للاستاذ المصري جمال النجارتجدونها في مواضيعي في المنتدى).

حال الفلسطينين تحت الاحتلال الاسرائيلي أكاديميا واجتماعيا ..

  الدور الاكاديمي الاسرائيلي  صمم ليجاري الوضع الراهن في فلسطين وكيف كان الهدف منه نفث كراهية الفلسطيني كسم الأفعى ليغذي عقول الاطفال الاسرائليين وليشبوا على كراهية الشعب الفلسطيني كشعب لا يتوائم مع الاسرائيلي واليهودي على أرض واحدة بل صوروه بأبشع الصور حتى يهزوا صورة هذا المخلوق الارهابي أمام الرأي العام العالمي 
متناسيين ما قدمته ايديهم من قتل وسفك دماء وتشريد لأمة بأسرها
طردت من أرضها ..من حقها..من املاكها
لتهاجر من وطن الى وطن 
لتجد الأمان الذي حرمت منه طوال ما يزيد على ستين عاما..

ماذا فعلت اسرائيل لتشوه صورة ما تبقى من هذا الفلسطيني العربي على أرضه؟
ومن أجل إقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين عنوة ،أجمعت كل الأطراف الصهيونية على خلق صورة سلبية عن العرب عامةً والفلسطينيين خاصةً ،وصورة براقة ايجابية عن الابداع الصهيوني في فلسطين ، خاصة وفي العالم عامة 
ففي احد كتب الجغرافيا صوروا بأن فلسطين بلداً فارغاً مهجوراُ وأن الجهود الصهيونية سوف تحرره وتخلق عالماً جديداً حيث يقول "حاييم وايزمان " أنه يبدو أن الله قد غطى أرض فلسطين بالصخور والمستنقعات والرمال وأن الذين يستطيعون أن يحولوا هذا جمالاً هم الناس الذين يفنون حياتهم لبراء جروحهم ( أي اليهود ).
إن مناهج التعليم في اسرائيل تهدف إلى تعبئة النشء نفسياً في اتجاه الحرب وتكريس العنصرية ضد العرب كافة وضد الشعب الفلسطيني بصورة خاصة  منذ نعومة أظفارهم ،تزرع في نفوس الطلبة اليهود والاسرائليين النزعة إلى الحرب كوسيلة وحيدة للدفاع عن حقوق وتاريخ يرونه مشروعاً .
يا عزيزتي اليمامة تصوري أن نظام التعليم في اسرائيل يسعى إلى زرع بذور الخوف وعدم الثقة في الآخرين والكراهية لكل ما هو ليس يهودي فضلاً عن تنمية روح العداء باستمرار ضد العرب في عقول الطلبة.
ونجد يا  غاليتي أن معظم الكتب الإسرائيلية تعمل على تشويه صورة الفلسطيني ووصفها بعدة صفات مثل " بيت الزواحف العربية ،والعرب اللصوص ،والمختلسون ،والأنذال المتعطشون للدماء اليهودية أو البدو المتخلفين أوعابروا السبيل وقطاع الطرق ".
حتى أن العرب كافة يوصفون في المناهج الإسرائيلية بأنهم قتلة ،ولصوص ، حيث يعتبرون الفلسطيني كلب قذر ،قاتل مجرم سفاح ،نجس خائن متلون جبان ،كاذب متعصب قاسي لص ،حقير ، الى غير هذا من وصف وتندنيس للقومية العربية والفلسطينة

وفي دراسة تناولت كتب الأطفال الأدبية والقصصية جاءت مواصفات العربي فيها كما يلي : ( أحول العينين - وجهه ذو جروح - أنفه معقوف - ملامحه شريرة - شاربه مبروم - - ذو عاهة - أسنانه صفراء متعفنة - عيونه تبعث الرعب ... .
أما المواد الدينية فهي تتعرض بالشتم لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولعيسى عليه السلام و التشويه العنصري للإسلام وتعاليمه . والمواد الدينية تكريس للعداء والتكفير لكل ما هو غير يهودي ...
والمواد الجغرافية ترسم في عقول الأطفال والشباب خريطة إسرائيل الكبرى والتي تمتد حتى المدينة المنورة .والمواد التاريخية تشويه لكل ما هو عربي وإسلامي.
كلنا يعرف أن تيودور هرتزل هو أول من أطلق تعبير الأفاعي على العرب والمسلمين حين فشل في إقناع السلطان العثماني عبد الحميد الثاني بشأن إعطاء فلسطين لليهود فقال شاتما إياه: إنه رمز لمجموعة من الخبثاء تحيط به مجموعة من اللصوص وهذه العصابة ليست إلا مجموعة من الأفاعي السامة.‏
وهرتزل هو الذي قال أيضاً: إن الإنسان الذي يخترع مادة شديدة الانفجار يعمل لأجل السلام أكثر من ألف داعية من اللطف والرفق واللين.‏
وكتاب ‏(‏أرض الوطن‏)‏ أيضاً نقرأ فيه النص التالي صفحة ‏87‏: منذ الهياج الذي حدث وقد قال الحاخام عوفديا يوسف رئيس حزب شاس الديني: في يوم ما نحن شعب الله المختار لإذلال العرب‏..‏ عليكم أن تمطروهم بالصواريخ وأن تقضوا عليهم فهم أشرار ملعونون ويجب تطهير "إسرائيل" من أولئك العرب الصراصير والحشرات القذرة‏..‏
ويقرأ تلاميذ المدارس الإسرائيلية النص التالي: يجب على حارس المستوطنة أن يميز بين المباح المبهم ومباح العرب اللصوص‏.‏

هؤلاء الشرذمة الضالة التي ترمي الاتهامات الكاذبة عن قيام الفلسسطينين  بعمليات نهب يومي على  مستوطنات يهودا‏..هم يلقبونهم بالعرب اللصوص. نص آخر غير مدرس لإسحاق شامير‏..
يدافع اليهودي والاسرائيلي عن نفسه فيقول:‏ نحن بعيدون كل البعد عن تأنيب الضمير إذا استخدمنا وسائل الإرهاب لرد هجمات الفلسطينين‏.‏ وبالتالي يمكن تبرئة كل العصابات الإرهابية على مدى تاريخ "إسرائيل" .
وإذا كانت "إسرائيل" تعتبر هذه العصابات السابقة جماعات مقاومة مشروعة فلماذا تعتبر المقاومة الفلسطينية والانتفاضة عمليات إرهابية يجب سحقها بكل الوسائل بالرصاص والمدفعيات الثقيلة والمدرعات والمقاتلات وبالحصار وبالعقاب الجماعي وبمنع التجول وبتدمير المنازل وبتجريف الأراضي‏..‏
وإذا كانوا يتهمون النصوص القرآنية بأنها تحرض على الإرهاب وينصبون لنا المخانق بسبب الآية القرآنية الكريمة: ( ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم ) فماذا يقولون عن نص التوراة الذي جاء فيه: امحقوهم عن آخرهم‏..‏ أبيدوا حرثهم ونسلهم.وأيضاً النص التالي: إن لم تطردوا سكان الأرض من أمامكم يكون الذين ينبثقون منهم أشواكاً في أعينكم ومناخف في جوانبكم‏.‏
ومناهج التاريخ والجغرافيا في "إسرائيل" تمارس رضاعة التلاميذ صناعياً بلبن العنصرية وتئول النصوص التوراتية وتزرع فيهم الشعور بأنهم أولاد الرب وشعب الله المختار والشعب الأسطوري والجنس السامي ثم بعد ذلك يتحدثون عن ضرورة تغيير المناهج الدينية في العالم الإسلامي.
تصوري يا عزيزتي المهزلة الاسرائيلية ! إن إسرائيل" آخذة  طريقها لصناعة برمجيات تعليمية عربية حتى يمكن تصحيح وتوحيد النظام التعليمي في الشرق الأوسط ثم إن"إسرائيل" لا تريد أن تكون دولة ثرية وسط محيط من الفقراء ولا دولة نظيفة في محيط غير نظيف لذا ستسعى "إسرائيل" لتغيير التعليم في الشرق الأوسط ثم الاقتصاد‏.‏
أما كتب التدريس في مناهج التعليم الإسرائيلية في مختلف مراحل الدراسة المدرسية فإنها تشكل جزءا من الفكر الصهيوني والاحتلال بعناصره (العنصرية، الإرهاب، الكراهية).
وفي غالبية كتب التدريس هناك لا يزال اليهودي يوصف بأنه "جالب الحضارة" والعربي هو "البدائي" و"المتخلف". 
الى جانب أن كتب التدريس العبري تسعى الى حشو كتب  تاريخهم إلى إنكار وجود الشعب العربي الفلسطيني في فلسطين بل وفي العالم، حتى الكتب التي صدرت في العقد الأخير من القرن العشرين لم تذكر عبارة "الشعب الفلسطيني" على الإطلاق بل تذكر "العرب في أرض إسرائيل.


وفي النهاية: إن الخلافات الدائمة بين الفلسطينين والاسرائليين خلافات لها تاريخ حيال القضايا الحيوية المهمة والتي ما زالت تكبر يوما بعد يوم والتي ما زالت قائمة وإن التوصل الى وثيقة مشتركة لإحلال السلام تبوء بالفشل كلما بودر بها..ولكن مهما كان الأمر لو وجد الأمل فهو خير من لا أمل بإحلال السلام في المنطقة الفلسطينية الاسرائيلية..ولنرى ما ستأتي به الأيام....سلام ..او لا سلام...

نسأل الله النصر للأمة العربية وتوحيد  كلمتها على ارساء الحق والخير للجميع..

كما قلت إن ما أوجزته هنا 
غيض من فيض
أنتظر مداخلتك كما عهدتها
مداخلات رائعة تزخر بالحقائق 
التي تحكي حال واقعنا الحالي

----------


## اليمامة

*

الحقيقة يا أستاذة لميس أننى كنت كلما توغلت فى قراءة ردك كلما شعرت أن الدماء تتصاعد إلى رأسى فى سخونة..وإحساس عارم بالثورة عليهم وعلى تزويرهم وخداعهم ونقض عهودهم ..إناس معدومى الشرف بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معان..هؤلاء الملفقين..
وددت لو أن أتحول إلى طاقة تدمير ..تنفجر فيهم وتمحيهم من على وجه الأرض حتى لو تحولت إلى أشلاء..فلا يهم ..ويلتاع قلبى من جديد كلما تصورت أى شعب عربى يعانى ويلاتهم والشعب الفلسطينى على وجه الخصوص وهو يجاور هؤلاء القتلة..وأطفالهم..هؤلاء الأبرياء ..واحسرتاه ..تدهس كل معالم الطفولة والبراءة تحت نير هؤلاء الطغاة المسمومين بكل رصيدهم الأسود من العنف والتدمير والضلال واللا إنسانية..وليتهم متجاورون ..ولكنهم متوغلون ويتوغلون فينا يوم بعد يوم ونحن..لا ندرى....حثيثاً حثيثاً مثل الحية المداهنة التى لا تلبث حتى تلدغ لدغتها القاتلة ثم تهدأ وتتربص من جديد وتخطط وتستعد للتنفيذ وتتحسس زحفها اللزج وتقتنص....
الأسوأ هو أن بعض أجيالنا الحديثة باتت تتقبلهم سيدتى بعدما أصبح لديهم ترسانة اقتصادية ناجحة..ولا يجدون أى غضاضة فى السفر والعمل وكسب فلوسهم الملعونة..وكذلك الزواج منهم وإنجاب أطفال يسومونهم أمهاتهم كل أنواع الحقد والكره تجاه العرب برغم أنه ابن عربى..كذلك المخططات التى تجرى على نطاق واسع لإفساد الشباب سواء بالجنس وتصدير فتيات ونساء مومسات مريضات بالإيدز مثلاً..وكذلك رواج تجارة المخدرات التى تلاقى قبولاً واسعاً لدى الشباب أيضاً من خلال عمليات تهريب تدار على مستوى عالى من الحنكة والمهارة والسرية..القيادة نفسها العربية لا تستطيع السيطرة عليها..وهنا يبرز دور الهوية من جديد سيدتى..الهوية الثقافية والوطنية التى يريدون تدميرها ومحوها لإيمانهم بأهمية هذا النسق الذى نقلل نحن من أهميته ولا نعطيه التوجه الكافى..أعتقد أننا هنا نقف على طريق معبد يربط بين الثقافة بمفهومها الواسع الذى يلامس الهوية والتعليم والتقاليد والمبادى والأخلاق وهذا الإسفاف والضعف الذى حل بنا..ويتجلى الدور الحقيقى للثقافة  هنا بجلاء فى مقاومة ودحض كل هذه التنظيمات التى تتستشرى فى خبث ..دور الثقافة وبشكل عملى وليس مجرد خطاب و حوار و مستوى ثقافى أسلوبى معين ننتهجه وندعى أن هذه هى الثقافة...
أود لو أن أقلب هذه الصفحة على وجه السرعة سيدتى ..فصدقاً أضيق نفسياً بهذه السيرة فأنا أكره هذا الضعف وهذه الإرادة المهترئة..ولكننى لن أنسى أن أتوجه إليك بالشكر على عرضك الرائع الذى تناولتى فى شقه الأول هؤلاء الهمج المغتصيون من زاوية تاريخية..وكانت لقطة قوية ومكثفة لحقائق مهمة غائبة عن الكثير منا من حيث أصلهم وأصل تسميتهم وادعاءتهم وخرافاتهم وتزويرهم للحقائق التاريخية..
وفى الشق الثانى فى معرض حديثك عنهم ..كان الكلام موجعاً..موجعاً لدرجة أننى وأنا أقرأ أسندت رأسى على كف يدى خوفاً من لحظة دوار مرت بى وكادت تسقطنى..طفا الألم على السطح متقيحاً ينز..كيف سكتنا سيدتى ولازلنا نتقبل الأمر بشكل عادى ..وشتائمهم ولعناتهم فينا تملأ مقرراتهم الدراسية...تشويه إجرامى يجرى منذ الأزل على قدم وساق..كيف تحملناهم ولازلنا نتحملهم..ألهذه الدرجة تهون علينا كرامتنا وآدميتنا!..يهينوننا ويشتموننا ونحن لا نعبأ والأدهى أننا نعرف هذا ومتأكدون منه ومع ذلك نمد لهم أكفنا بالسلام وندخل معهم فى شراكات إقتصادية وسياسية حقيرة ؟! ..يبدو لى أحياناً أننا فقدنا الإنتماء والإنسانية نفسها ومرأى الدماء والجثث والقتل لم يعد يثير فينا أى إحساس..
اسمحى لى سيدتى على هامش قضيتنا أن أستحضر فوق هذه الصفحة نصاً ناضحاً بالألم سطره لنا إحساسك الأمين اليقظ فلم يكن مجرد نص وإنما صرخة من الجوف معذبة وثكلى....صرخة أقشعر لها بدنى وأنا أحسها لدرجة الإنكماش..صرخة قطعت نياط قلبى..عابقة برائحة الدم والقتل والتخاذل والرجاء واليأس.. ..اسمحى لى سيدتى..





			
				لِمَ يا أمة العرب نحني الرأس 
فوق الأرض وتحت الرمل كالنعّام؟
 لم نُنٌكّسِ رؤوسنا خزياً  ..
كما تُنَكّس الأعلام؟
 لِمَ يا أمتي ، تأبين الصدّ والردّ 
إلاّ !! 
بناء ما أحرقته النيرانُ فأردته رُكام؟ 
لِمَ يا عُرْبُ الجّبْنَ 
وقد وُجِدْنا خيرَ امةٍ أُخْرِجتْ للأ نام؟ 
لِمَ نحتسي القهوة المرة 
وننسى القوة العظمى
 ولا نخشى العقاب
 من مالك الملك ذو الجلال والإكرام؟
   لِمَ يا أمتي
 سَقَطتْ حصونُ عروبتنا  تحت تهديدِ اللِّئام؟  
لم ؟  رؤوسهم ، فوق الوسائد ، تستكين ، تغفو .. وتنام 
 وفوق ثرى غزة ، 
تُبادُ و تُحصدُ الأرواح
 كما تباد الهوام ....!!!! لم يا أمتي ؟
 والى متى؟ 
تبقى أنوفنا  مشبعة برماد الركام 
وأجساد بنينا تنزف الآلام 
وتدفن الأحلام  ، 
مقطعة أشلائهم،
   فوق أرصفة الشوارع كما الأنعام 
ونحن نهجو ونشجب 
ونستنكر
 بلا حراك مُكّتَفين 
بأغلالِ الذل 
متسمرين،  كالأصنام
لميس الامام
			
		



أما هذا الرد لأستاذنا جمال النجار ..لعلك تذكرين هذا النص..





			
				يا امه العرب
يا امه الخطب
يا من كنتم خير امه اخرجت للناس
قى ازمان قوتكم ومجدك
صرخت امراة عربيه وامعتصماه
فتحركت الجيوش وهبت لنصرتها
اليوم
ها هى لميس الامام ابنه الحرمين الشريفين
تستصرخكم لتنهضوا من غفلتكم وخنوعكم
فهل تجد كلماتها وصرخاتها لديكم اذنا تسمع وقلوب تعى
استاذتى الفاضله الاستاذه لميس الامام
ايتها الفدائيه الحرة الابيه
اصرخى فى وجه هذه الامه فهذا والله اوان الغضب والصراخ
ربما انتبهت الامه على صرخاتك ونهضت من غفلتها
استاذتى الفاضله
بكل حكمه وعقل اثارت كلماتك واحدة من اخطر القضايا
لماذا ؟؟؟
لماذا تتقبل الامه العربيه كل هذا الذل والاذلال ؟؟؟؟
لماذا تتقبل الامه ان تغفل وتتغافل عن الخطر المحدق الذى يتربص بها ؟؟؟؟
كيف وصلت هذه الامه التى وصفها ربها يوما بانها خير امه اخرجت للناس كيف انحدرت هذه الامه الى ما وصلنا اليه فى واقعنا التعيس ؟؟؟
لماذا فدقت الكلمات تاثيرها على العرب ؟؟؟
قديما حركت صرخات امراة عربيه الجيوش
اليوم يصرخ كل ابناء غزة ولا مجيب !!!!
كل الشرفاء فى هذه الامه يصرخون بكلماتهم ولكن الكلمات فقدت تاثيرها على الوجدان العربى فلماذا ؟؟؟

استاذتى الفاضله
اليأس ترف ليس من حقنا الاستمتاع به
اصرخى بكل ما اوتيت من قوة
ربما انتبهت الامه على صرخه حق تصدر من قلب نقى
جزاك الله خيرا عن هذه الامه
فائق تقديرى واحترامى
جمال النجار
			
		



كم هى مؤلمة الكلمات سيدتى..ألمنى جداً ردك أستاذ جمال..ربما لصبغة الإستسلام أو الإنهزامية التى أصبحت مجرد تحصيل حاصل 



			
				اليأس ترف ليس من حقنا الاستمتاع به
			
		

اليأس ترف ليس من حقنا الإستمتاع به..صدقت سيدى ..والأقسى من ذلك أنه صار أمر مستنام داخلنا..يقبع داخلنا فى دعة..حالة من الجمود..أو الكمون..حالة مزرية سيدى..
دعينا نبتعد سيدتى..ونورى هذا الألم الحى الذى لايموت التراب إن أمكننا...فحتى الآن لا نملك سوى فعل النعام..!
آه..
تعال سيدتى نتحدث عن أمر قد يبدو أكثر نعومة وجمالاً ورقة فى خضم كل هذا الإرهاق النفسى....
المرأة...
ما رأيك فى المرأة الأديبة أو الشاعرة..؟؟
هل نجحت المرأة فى التعبير عن همومها الشخصية وهموم مجتمعها؟
وهل أدب المرأة يلاقى رواجاً وقبولاً ؟ لأنه فى الحقيقة سيدتى ينتابنى احساس أحياناً أن القارىء العربى عندما يقرأ للمرأة يبدو وكأنه يمارس فعل التلصص على كتاباتها لا فعل الإقتدار والإستحقاق والإعجاب..أحياناً..مما يحدث تهميش لكتابات المرأة ويضعها فى مرتبة تالية بعد كتابات الرجل..
هل ترين أن المرأة أخذت كل حقوقها أم أننا لم نستفد بعد من كل الإمكانيات الهائلة للمرأة وهذا بدوره من إحدى أهم أسباب تراجع المجتمع؟


*





[/SIZE]

----------


## لميس الامام

يمامة تخفق بجناحيها ..تمرداً!! استنكاراً!!..شجباً!! حزناً!! ألماً...ويأساً ..
كل شئ ساكن حولنا ..لا حراك فيه ولا ذبذبة ، لا إيمائة بأن الغد سيأتي مشرقاً ، ولا حتى أملٌ  فوق رفة فراشة لعوب تداعب نواظرنا..ينتظرنا
هكذا نحن..نراقب أحداثا.. نبكي انسانيتنا التي استباحتها بساتين الاشواك لتروى تراب ارضها بدماء الأبرياء...وفي النهاية نقف مكتوفي الأيدي
فلم يا أمة العرب...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟(اليأس ترف من حقنا الاستمتاع به) صدقا  ...فلقد  اعتدنا اليأس..بل وأدمناه....فلم لا نستمتع به ؟
إني أرى في الأفق هناك ..بعيدا ...بعيدا..يد تلوح مستبشرة
صدقوني ..إنه  سراب من قيظ اليأس الذي جفف حلوقنا ..
ولكنه لم يجفف مداد أقلامنا..ولا أتلف خلايا عقولنا..
سنبقى نحارب .. وسنبقى نصرخ ..
وستدوي صرخاتنا فيي جنبات الفيافي والسهول والوديان وتعلو قمم الجبال  ولو كانت صرخات تخرج من جوف أقلامنا 
..وهذا هو أضعف الإيمان..

 خالص شكري وتقديري على اقتباسك نصي  " لمَ يا أمة العرب"؟ واقتباسك تعقيب الاستاذ الرائع جمال النجار
وتفاعله مع تلك الحالة التي ما زالت راهنة.. ..وقد كنت  وما زلت - بيني وبينك - اندب ..آهٍ كم اشتقنا لزغاريد الانتصارات ورفع الرايات..ونشيد :

الله أكبر الله اكبر
الله أكبر فوق كيد المعتدي
و الله للمظلوم خير مؤيد
أنا باليقين و بالسلاح سأفتدي
بلدي و نور الحق يسطع في يدي
قولوا معي قولوا معي
الله أكبرالله فوق كيد المعتدى


***




يا هذه الدنيا أطِّلى و اسمعى
جيش الأعادى جاء يبغى مصرعى
بالحق سوف أرده و بمدفعى
فإذا فنيت فسوف أفنيه معى
قولوا معى قولوا معى 
الله اكبرالله فوق المعتدى


***




قولوا معى الويل للمستعمر
و الله فوق الغادر المتكبر
الله أكبر يا بلادى كبرى
و خذى بناصية المغير و دمرى
قولوا معى قولوا معى
الله اكبر
الله فوق المعتدى[/color]

----------


## لميس الامام

*طبق خاص فوق هذه المائدة العامرة ...إهداء مني لليمامة ولفريق العمل بأكمله  ولكل عربي 

أخي، جاوز الظالمون المـدى.. فحقَّ الجهادُ، وحقَّ الفـِدا

أنتركهُمْ يغصبونَ العُروبــةَ ..مجد الأبوَّةِ والســـؤددا؟

وليسوا بِغَيْرِ صليلِ السيـوفِ.. يُجيبونَ صوتًا لنا أو صدى

فجرِّدْ حسامَكَ من غمــدِهِ.. فليس لهُ، بعدُ، أن يُغمـدا



أخي، أيهـــا العربيُّ الأبيُّ.. أرى اليوم موعدنا لا الغـدا

أخي، أقبل الشرقُ في أمــةٍ.. تردُّ الضلال وتُحيي الهُـدى

أخي، إنّ في القدسِ أختًا لنـا.. أعدَّ لها الذابحون المُــدى

صبرنا على غدْرِهم قادرينــا..و كنا لَهُمْ قدرًا مُرصــدًا

طلعْنا عليهم طلوع المنــونِ.. فطاروا هباءً، وصاروا سُدى

أخي، قُمْ إلى قبلة المشرقيْـن..لنحمي الكنيسة والمسجـدا

أخي، قُمْ إليها نشقُّ الغمـار َ.. دمًا قانيًا و لظى مرعــدا

أخي، ظمئتْ للقتال السيوفُ.. فأوردْ شَباها الدم المُصعـدا

أخي، إن جرى في ثراها دمي.. وشبَّ الضرام بها موقــدا

ففتِّشْ على مهجـــةٍ حُرَّة.. أبَتْ أن يَمُرَّ عليها العِــدا

وَخُذْ راية الحق من قبضــةٍ.. جلاها الوَغَى، و نماها النَّدى

وقبِّل شهيدًا على أرضهـــا.. دعا باسمها الله و استشهـدا

فلسطينُ يفدي حِماكِ الشبابُ.. وجلّ الفدائي و المُفتــدى

فلسطين تحميكِ منا الصـدورُ.. فإمًا الحياة و إمــا الرَّدى
__________________*

----------


## اليمامة

*الأستاذة الغالية لميس الامام
أسعد الله مساؤك بكل الخير سيدتى
الحقيقة أشعر أننى لا أقدم مجرد حوار عادى..
فالحوار ليس عادياً بالتأكيد وإنما أشعر سيدتى بنشوة
نشوة تجتاحنى وتدفع بدماء الحماس والعزة فى عروقى
مداخلاتك الأخيرة طيبت نفسى..أتعرفين؟
 بعد قراءة درة إهدائك لنا تمنيت لو كان باستطاعتى أن أحتضنك 
وأقبلك وألتمس من فيض كلماتك واحساسك بعض الأمان سيدتى..
ليس حواراً هذا..
وإنما محاولة مستميتة للبقاء ..ومساحة مفتوحة للأمل..
ملتقى لإحساساتنا المشتركة التى تجمعنا مهما تفرقنا..فنتوحد ولو داخلياً..
كلماتك برغم الوجع تنقل الأمل حتى ولو كانت من مداد القلم..وهو أضعف الإيمان كما تفضلتى وقلتى..
أنا لست يائسة أن شاء الله
أتعرفين لما سيدتى؟!
لأننا أمة محمد
وأمة اقرأ
ديننا الإسلام وحضارتنا لم ينازعنا فيها أحد
ولأننا سيدتى إناس شرفاء بالإجمال..
ولأن فينا الطيب والمؤمن عن حق..
ولأن الله يحبنا سيدتى..
ويغفر لنا الكثير من خطايانا ويرحمنا..
وثقتى وايمانى وحسن ظنى بالله كبيرة
جداً..*

----------


## لميس الامام

*غاليتي اليمامة...............لقد أخجلت تواضعي يا رائعة..
الحمدلله أن كانت لغة حوارنا ليست بالمملة ..ولكنها ترتدي ثوب الثقافة والابداع الأدبي. وثوب الانسانية وسلب حقوقها..
وقد خضنا في مواضيع شتى كان لي الشرف أن أكون فيها ضيفة محاورتي الرائعة التي أرتنا من خلال مداخلاتها صفحة مصقولة بالثقافة
والمعرفة..لغة حوارية متخصصة..تغلبت بها على نفسها..اشكرك أيتها اليمامة..
ودعيني قبل ان أدلف في بحر الادب النسائي أن انوه بأنني لن أكون متواجدة الأربعة أيام القادمة لداعي السفر الى الرياض حيث الأحفاد 
الذين كادوا ان يفقدوني صوابي من شدة الشوق............عقبالك وعقبال الجميع هذا الإحساس الرائع الذي لا يضارعه احساس..

" حدث خطأ فظيع..فقد الغيت النسخة التي كتبت فيها في التو موضوع النقاش ..
لا مشكلة سأقوم بمحاولة لم شتات نفسي مرة أخرى لأسجل رد فقرة الحوار..

مودتي الخالصة ..*

----------


## اليمامة

*أشكرك سيدتى على توصيفك الذى يسعدنى بالتأكيد
ويجعلنى فى كل مرة أحاول أن أرتقى بنفسى لأكون عند حسن ظنك وعند حسن ظن كل الأعضاء وكل من يتابعوننا..
فهذا أقل ما يمكن أن أقدمه فى لقاء كهذا يجمعنى وأديبة إنسانة خلبت ألبابنا من روعة بيانها وثقافتها وإنسانياتها..
أسفت لضياع المداخلة الأخيرة..جربت هذا الأمر وأعرف له عناء..

ولكن..لا عليك..
المهم أن تستمتعى برؤية أحفادك الرائعين..وتحتفى بهم ومع ابنائك..أسعد الله أوقاتكم ان شاء الله..
سأنتظرك بفارغ الصبر وسينتظرك كل متابعينك..
ولا تنسى أن تسلمى لى على الصغير سعد
وتقبلينه لى على جبينه قبلة مفعمة بالحب والبراءة..
فى أمان الله سيدتى ورعايته..*

----------


## لميس الامام

غاليتي اليمامة .... :36 13 4:  :36 13 4:  :36 13 4: ..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
ارجو ان تكوني والجميع في اتم صحة وسعادة.......
ها قد عدت البارحة مساءا لاتواصل مع هذا الزخم الهائل من الحوار الثقافي الرائع..وأشكر لك رد وبالفعل كانت رحلة استمتاع بالأحفاد والابناء..كنت بحاجة ماسة اليها وكأنهم يعطوني مزيدا من اكسير الحياة..وقد وصلت تحياتي وقبلتك الغالية للصغير سعد الذي كبر قليلا عما رأيته آخر مرة اسعد الله ايامه دائما واسعد أيامك غاليتي يا صاحبةالذوق الرفيع..

في رد آخر سأقوم بالرد ان شاء الله على ما جاء في حوارك بخصوص المرأة الادبية والشاعرة ..الخ

اتركك في رعاية الله على التقيك بعد ثوان في التعقييب ولو انني أرى نفسي مشتته من خلاله بعض الشئ والذي أعزوه الى الارهاق ليس إلا..

مودتي وخالص تقديري..

لميس الامام

----------


## اليمامة

*هييييييييه..



أستاذة لميس..حمداً لله على سلامتك
أوحشتينا جداً..كيف حالك سيدتى؟
أرجو أن تكونى وأسرتك وأحفادك وأبنائك فى خير حال إن شاء الله..
مقدرة تماماً مدى حرصك على هذا اللقاء وكذلك الإرهاق الذى ولابد قد نال منك قليلاً
سعيدة حقيقى بعودتك..افتقدتك..
استريحى حتى ينعم ذهنك بالصفاء وان كنت دائماً متألقة
سأنتظرك فى أى وقت..
كونى دوماً بخير..*

----------


## لميس الامام

غاليتي اليمامة ..أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير والسعادة...لكم تسعدني كلماتك المحفزة للعقل..وكما قلت كنت قد كتبت عن المرأة كأديبة وشاعرة ومدى نجاحها في التعبير عن همومها الشخصية وهموم مجتمعها.. وكان ما كتبته وليد اللحظة ولكن الكومبيوتر خذلني وألغى ما كنت قد كتبت عن غير قصد .. فتأخر الرد ..وظروف سفري أيضا أخرتني عنك بعض الشئ لكني عاودت لم شتات نفسي وهانذا اعود لأكتب..أقول الخوض في هذا الحديث عادة ما يكون معي وليد اللحظة .. ففي هذا المجال لا ينبغي لي العودة الى أبحاثي ودراساتي بل هي في داخلي أفخر به شعورا يسير متوازيا مع معتقداتي وتحيزي للمرأة المبدعة على جميع الأصعدة ..وهذا النجاح الذي تحققه يوما بعد يوما
والذي يرفع من مقامها بعد أن كانت مجرد انسانة خلقت لتقوم بواجبات خاصة بها  لما جبلها عليه الله سبحانه وتعالى من غريزة العطاء من حنانٍ وعطفٍ..عطاءا لا ينضب معينه ولتواصل جهادها للعناية ببيتها ، زوجها وأبنائها ..كانت المرأة ولا زالت تملك من القدرات ما يناسب تكوينها الطبيعي الجسدي.. ..لكن هذا ما كان ليرضي غرورها وطموحها كمبدعة خلاقة..فقد باتت تبحث مكان لعرض امكاناتها الابداعية والتعليمية والعملية فكانت الورقة والقلم المساحة الملائمة لقلمها كي يقول ويبدع وينصبها أديبة ، كاتبة  وشاعرة. 

انا في رأيي المتواضع ان المرأة لديها القدرة الخلاقة لتعبر عن همومها الشخصية وهموم مجتمعها..فتكوينها النفسي بمعظمه عاطفي ..وقد أبدعت كشاعرة أولا  لا شك في ذلك ، بدءا من الشاعرة الخنساء التي لقبت بشاعرة الرثاء عندما رثت اخوتها وهذه وثائق سجلها التاريخ كما يعلم الجميع..الى يومنا هذا وهي تسجل وتقول ما يعتمل بداخلها من عاطفة وخيال ..وما أجمل المرأة على الجانب العاطفي المعاكس للحزن وهي تعبر عن عواطفها ووجدانها وخيبة أملها بلوحات تلونها حسب مزاجيتها النفسية .
إن، ممارسة المرأة للابداع الفكري ادبيا كان ام شعريا والذي كان حكرا على الرجل الذي بدأ  بفعل  التهميش والتجاهل لما تكتب وتبوح به..  وطبعا كان هذا في البداية حين تجرأت بالبوح كتابة وإبداعا وعندما رسمت روايات وأبيات شعر بريشتها  لتقول مبدعة: "هانذا "، فلقد كان إنتاجها الفعلي جزءا من القاموس الفكري وجزءً من ثقافتها التي تسلحت  بها  تواجه بها العالم  الخارجي من أدب أطلقوا عليه : أدب النساء  ، إلى أن بدأ هذا الأدب يتحول  بعد ذلك إلى أرث عقلي و فكري تفخر به الأجيال القارئة من النساء ،  والذي بدأ يظهر كطقس من الطقوس الثقافية و الأدبية و الفكرية تجسدها من  خلاله ابداع إنساني والذي أخذ شكلا متميزا في ما يقابله من الأدب الذكوري.. وليدحض بعض الإفرازات ذات النظرة الأحادية التي لا تعترف إلا بأدب الرجال الذي وصل به الحال إلى إطلاق أكذوبة كادت أن  أن تصدق وهي أن هذا الأدب والإبداع الذي تدعيه المرأة إنما هو أبداع ذكري وقد قدمته على صفحات الورق إما بمساعدة أحد الشعراء المعروفين أو أنها اقتبسته من عمل احدهم ،هذه الشائعة التي انتشرت وصورت بأن  هناك أبدا رجل ما وراء نتاجها مجاملة لها أو شفقة عليها لا استطيع ان أقرر لاني لا أصدق الأكذوبة من أساسها.
 النساء الأديبات أو الشاعرات اللائي لاحقتهن مثل تلك الشائعات في فترة من الفترات من تاريخهن الأدبي قاموا بالدفاع عن انفسهن ضد هذه الإتهامات التي تقلل من شأنهن وتظهرهن نساء يدعين الإبداع، ولكي يسلبوا صفة الإبداع و ينزعوها عنها أطلقوا مقولتهم الفارغة أن وراء كل امرأة عظيمة رجلا يقف خلفا يسندها .. كان هذا ذلك محاولة منهم لكي يثبتوا أن العظمة للرجل فقط بإبداعه و إن كانت المرأة عظيمة فبوقوفها وراء الرجل و ليس لأنها إمرأة و بإمكانها الخلق والابداع..
و لإن تلك الحالة الأنوية عند الرجل هي ناتجة عن عقدة بعض رجال الشرق الذين تنتابهم المخاوف من خطر المرأة المتفوقة – وإن لم يظهروها علنا- ، فهم يشعرون وكأن هذا الخطر سيسحب البساط من تحت أرجلهم. 

هذا ناتج عن عقلية مجتمع بائد لم يكن ليعترف بقدرات المرأة على مر الزمن بل قام يحاربها  بكل الوسائل ليظل الرجل هو سيد كل الميادين بدون منازع ، ففي مجتمعاتنا الذكورية  وهذا سبب واقعي أن الإبداع الأدبي النسائي من الابداعات التي غالباً ما يجب أن تظل مهمشة ، أما النتاج الأدبي الرجولي هو الباقي الذي ستتناقلته الأجيال بالإستفادة منه ، على الرغم من أن  الابداع الأدبي النسائي هو جزء يتجزأ من الأدب الذكوري ، أو لنقل  فرع من أصل ، والمحصلة أن الأدب النسائي كغيره من فروع العلوم الإنسانية لا يقل في شيءعما  ينتجه الرجل و لا يختلف عنه سوى في أنه كتب بقلم إمرأة.

*وهل أدب المرأة يلاقى رواجاً وقبولاً ؟*

لا أخفيك سرا..إن أدب المرأة اليوم هو الأدب الذي يغزو السوق الثقافي اليوم سواء كتب بقلم كاتبة عربية أو كتاب ترجم الى العربية من تأليف كاتبة غربية..فمن روايات الى سير ذاتية الى دواوين شعر الى أدب الطفل الى أبحاث ودراسات، كل هذا الانتاج المغرق الأسواق ، يلاقي رواجا عند النساء ولحسن الحظ  بدأ يلاقي رواجا عند الرجل..السبب في نظري أن المرأة استطاعت ان تدخل في معاناة النساء العربيات فعبرت عن همومهن بقدرة لا يملكها الرجل المبدع مهما علت ثقافته  فهو لن يستطيع يضع نفسه في هذا الركن النفسي من حياة المرأة ..فترينها تكتب عن هموم المرأة باسلوب مقنع ..تحكي عن المجتمع وكيفية تعامله مع المرأة على أنها الضلع الأعوج الذي لا حق له في التعبيرعن نفسه كونه ضلع ضعيف ..متناسين أن هذا الضلع الضعيف قد وضع الله فيه قوة لا يستهان بها  يقر بها الرجل شخصيا ، أنها فوق تحمله ..قوة نفسية داخلية..وقوة إرادة يحكمها العقل والتعقل الصبر. 

 المرأة التي تحمل والتي تعاني آلام الوضع ومن ثم تربية النشئ امرأة جديرة بالاحترام.
 أليس امير الشعراء أحمد شوقي من قال : الأم مدرسة أذا أعددتها ...أعددت شعبا طيب الأعراق ؟
 لابد لي أن أنوه  عن هذا المجال أن االمرأة  التي ركبت قطار المجتمع بقضاياه المتعددة لتناقش قضايا المرأة وهمومها وقضايا الاطفال وحقوقهم ...واجهت المرأة الام المرأة المدرسة المرأة نصف المجتمع ..تدافع بشراسة عن حقوقها وعن إساءة الرجل لها في بعض الاحوال ، تدافع عن تعذيب الاطفال وقضايا التحرش الجنسي ، تدافع عن المشردين منهم فهي المرأة التي أدانت اغتصاب الأنثى وتداعياته ، لانها الأعلم بكل النتائج وتداعياتها الاجتماعية ..
ولان صوت المراة هو الأنقى والأرقى..فهو صوت لا بد ممسموع...

ليس تحيزا للمرأة لأني امرأة ولكني أجد  أن المرأة العربية بصفة عامة قد وصلت الى  الاتزان في إبداعاتها على الصعيد الأدبي والشعري معا في فترة وجيزة قياسا بعمر الأدب الذكوري على الرغم مما لاقته من رفض وتهميش –في بداية ظهورها كأدبية وشاعرة- للتقليل من شأنها كأديبة وشاعرة على الصعيد الثقافي .

أتمنى أن لا يعيق هذا مسيرتها الأدبية الجامحة فكما أرى من خلال قراءاتي لاديبات معاصرات أن إصرار المرأة على إثبات وجودها لا حدود له.

*"ينتابنى احساس أحياناً أن القارىء العربى عندما يقرأ للمرأة يبدو وكأنه يمارس فعل التلصص على كتاباتها لا فعل الإقتدار والإستحقاق والإعجاب..أحياناً..مما يحدث تهميش لكتابات المرأة ويضعها فى مرتبة تالية بعد كتابات الرجل"..*


الممكن إعتبار هذه الحالة عند رجال مجتمعاتنا الشرقية حالة سايكولوجية ناتجة عن ممارسة الظلم و القهر ليس ضد المرأة فقط و إنما الرجل ضد الرجل أيضاً و لكن دون أن يشعر ، فالرجل في مجتمعاتنا مقيد بالكثير من القيود الإجتماعية و الدينية و الطقوس و العادات والتقاليد …ألخ والعلاج لا يكمن في البحث عن طرق يحارب  المرأة بها ليقيدها بتلك القيود  بقدر ما يكمن في تحرر الرجل نفسه من تلك الأفكار و الأوهام التي باتت تقيده تسيطر على عقله و تسيره .
وبعد لأي شديد ومحاولات لنصرة الأدب النسائي ظهرت محاولات لإبراز شأن المرأة المبدعة من قبل الكثير من النساء لكن للأسف بالطريقة الخطأ والذي بتقديري لا يحل الإشكال بقدر ما يعقده فإن ألإبداع على الأرض الأوسع يجب أن يقف عليها الرجل والمرأة معا ،وكل ما نحتاجه كنساء أديبات هو أن ننتزع الإعتراف بأن الأدب الإنساني  ليس حكرا على الرجل أو المرأة  وأن لا نعمل على محاربة الرجل بنفس الكلمة التي يحاربنا  بها  في نفس المنطقة التي يقف كلانا عليها ، حتى تبدع المرأة ويبدع الرجل داخل المنظومة الإنسانية الواسعة . وعليه فإن على المرأة الأديبة أن تتحاشى بل وتهمل الحرب التي شنها الرجل وعقليته في يوم ما والتي ستوقف على مر الزمن فكرة تهميش وتجاهل انتاجها كامرأة ، على أن تلتزم المرأة أيضا بالأدب الذي تخدم به بنات جنسها بما يعود بإيجابيات تخدم الغرض من نشر الثقافة النسائية .. 
عندما اسجل مثل هذه المقولات هنا عن الرجل لا يعني بالضرورة أنني أحارب الرجل ككائن 
وإنما أنا أحارب الفكر الرجولي المتخلف في بعض المجتمعات العربية، وبالمناسبة ، الفكرالرجعي ليس حصري على الرجل فقط و إنما هناك الكثير من النساء اللائي يحملن و يجسدن تلك الأفكار و التي يستفيد منها المجتمع من أجل وضع المزيد من القيود في رقبة و معصم المرأة و العقلية المتخلفة التي تكرس تجاهل إبداع المرأة في كل المجالات..فلتتوقف هذه الحملات لتصل المبدعة من خلال احاسيسها وثقافتها بكل ماتحملة من أفراح وأحزان مدعمة بالاتزان الأدبي الى تحقيق شروط  المنهج الأدبي بألوانه المتعدده على حد سواء مع أدب الرجل ليصل إلى الجمهور الانثوي والذكوري العربي الذكي والذي يحترم وأنا على ثقة من هذا..ف
ليس في الثقافة فوضى ترتكز على كون المبدع ذكرا او أنثى طالما أن الجنسين  يطوران ويبدعان في خطوط متوازية في عالم الرويات أو الشعر على حد سواء وطالما انها أي المرأة الاديبة لا تجرد العمل الادبي من اصالته عبر الحداثة الادبية التي تغزو عالمنا الثقافي.  وأنا من وجهة نظري طالما هناك عصور تتوالى فلا بد أن يكون لكل عصر جماله بداية من العصر الجاهلي الى عصرنا الحديث هذا.
فعلى الرغم من أن صورة مساواة المرأة تتطور بشكل مطرد في المجتمعات العربية الا انها تبقى محصورة الى كبير في المدن في الدرجة الاولى.  إن القوانين التي تقيد من حقوق المرأة ما زالت سارية المفعول في بعض الدول العربية تقريبا.

*"هل ترين أن المرأة أخذت كل حقوقها أم أننا لم نستفد بعد من كل الإمكانيات الهائلة للمرأة وهذا بدوره من إحدى أهم أسباب تراجع المجتمع"؟* 

إنه حديث طويل ولكنه باختصار : من حقوق المرأة العربية التي كسبتها هو حق استخدام قدراتها من  خلال المشاركات العلمية والاقتصادية والسياسية  إن  هذا الحق ما زال استخدامه في اطراد تختلف معدلاته من مجتمع عربي الى آخر قياسا ببقية دول العالم 
ففي بعض الدول العربيية النساء مازلن محرومات من حق التصويت الانتخابي أو شغل بعض المناصب الرجالية على الرغم مما وصلت اليه من ثقافة وعلم.
من الحقوق التي حرمت منها المراة هي درء سوء معاملة الرجل لها بضربها وحرمانها من الانفاق عليها علىالرغم من له القوامة في ذلك بل وفوق ذلك حرمانها من أبنائها أو اهمالهم وإهمال تربيتهم والانفاق عليهم  إذا وقع الطلاق بينهما والذي يؤدي بدوره في معظم الحالات الى التفكك الأسري والانحلال الخلقي.
وهي للاسف ممارسة ما زالت شائعة في بعض الدول العربية ذلك لآن الرجل يسعى دائما لاثبات رجولته  في ضربها وحرمانها من ففلذات أكبادها أو التنصل من مسئولية الاعتراف بانهم يقعوا تحت طائلة مسئوليته فيعمد الى التخلي عنهم سواء شاءت أم ابت. 
ولنكون ايجابيين في فإنه جدير بي الاعتراف بمنح المرأة حقوقا  نالتها  في معظم التخصصات العلمية والتعليمية وتطبيقها من الجهة البحثية والعملية من على منابروأروقة الجامعات  والذي كان مقتصرا على الرجل ومن ثم القيام بالعمل حنبا الى جنب مع الرجل في تحقيق التطور الاجتماعي والبنيوي للأوطان ...

*أشكر لك سعة صدرة وتحملك على قراءة ما أسهبت به في حق الأدب النسائي.*

----------


## اليمامة

* 
مداخلتك سيدتى لمست جراحاً خاصة داخلى..جراحاً لا أجد فى نفسى من الشجاعة كى أفصح حتى عن بعضها..
جراحاً تتسق مع النظرة الرجولية المجحفة من بعضهم تجاه كتابات المرأة..حتى ولو كانت هذه الكتابة فعل يتم فى الخفاء..من خلف الستار.. وليس على نطاق واسع وشهير..
لا يزال هناك من الرجال الكثيرين سيدتى ممن يؤمنون بأن المرأة بكل مشاعرها وكيانها الإنسانى هى مجرد إنسان هامشى..فنظرتها غير معتبرة وكل كلامها هو محض هراء أو على قدر عقلها ذو النظرة القاصرة الناقصة..
هى المرأة التى لا يعرفونها..هى نفسها ذلك الكائن المعجز فى قوته الداخلية وطاقته اللامحدودة على التحمل والمقاومة والتربية والوقوف فى أعتى المواقف بصلابة وجسارة..هى هذا الكيان ذو الصخب العالى أحياناً..ذو الحنان القوى الذى تقوم فى أحضانه عزائم الرجال..هى المتموجة ألقاً وتحقيقاً وارادة ...ولادة ورسوخ..وبشراً وزهوراً..هى المدرسة التى لو أعدت..لأعد شعب طيب الأعراق..
هل تعتقدى سيدتى أن الرجل منذ القدم ووصولاً لزمننا هذا استطاع أن يعرف المرأة على حقيقتها ..وأن يفهمها ويستشعرها ؟!
هل استطاع الرجل بالفعل الإقتراب من كنه المرأة وطبيعتها ..أعترف أنهم أقلاء هؤلاء من فهموها عن وعى وإيمان..أؤكد لك سيدتى أن أقرب الناس منا نحن معشر النساء أحياناً – وهو اعتراف ربما جاء منى فى لحظة صدق أو حتى لحظة ضعف دفعتنى إليها صدق نيتنا فى هذا الحوار – إن لم يكن معظم الوقت ..لم يعرفوننا ..نعم ولم يفهموننا..ويتعاملون معنا على اساس معرفات خارجية قشرية تتغير فى المواسم ..واكتفوا بها للحكم على هذا الكيان العملاق والرحب ذو الفعل الروحى الممتد فى الأرض..فالبديل الذى سيوجد نفسه عنوة إذا ما أردنا تعديل هذا السلوك قيهم أننا سنظل فى جدال أزلى لن نحصد منه سوى المزيد من الجراح..والقطيعة..
وجهة نظرى هذه مبنية من توجهات ذكورية كثيرة عايشتها سواء فى العمل العام...أو داخل نطاق الأسرة الكبيرة والصغيرة..أو حتى فى الشارع...فى مؤسسات المجتمع إلا قليلاً..وتتميز المجتمعات الشرقية بهذه التوجهات خصيصاً أو بعض من هذه المجتمعات حتى أتحرى الموضوعية..
دعينى أعترف لك سيدتى أننى أكتب أحياناً وأنا خائفة..خائفة لدرجة الإعاقة..فالمجتمع يمارس علينا إرهاباً..ونحن فى كل الأحوال ومهما عظمت إرادتنا.. نطاق تصرفنا مقرون بقناعات  الآخر وثقافته..
عندما أكتب - وأعتقد أن هذا حال الكثير من النساء الأديبات – نكتب نحن النساء بتوسع..بلا تردد..نصاً حافل بالمصداقية ..فهو ناقل للواقع الإجتماعى ..مرجعية المرأة ومصدر إلهامها غالباً..هذا الواقع الذى تتناولة بحساسية وصدق عالى لأنه يؤثر فيها وتؤثر فيه.بل هو شغلها الشاغل..وهذا نظراً لطبيعتها التى تصبو نحو الإستمرار والإستقرار والخيرية..نكتب سيدتى على المستوى الإنسانى وحده حتى ولو تنوعت المجالات..يظل الشق الإنسانى مندساً فى العمق ..فهو مرادفاً لطبيعة المرأة التى تعبر عن نفسها من خلال هذا المنظور..فتخرج من جعبتها تجارب وخبرات توازى هذا الواقع وتناظره..فتتحرر من أى أفكار أو قيود أو موانع مهما كانت درجتها وتطلق العنان لطبيعتها لتمتزج مع الفكر ..أمر قد لا يتفهمه المجتمع فى أحيان كثيراً ولا يحسن تفهمه من الوجهة الصحيحة..فبدلاً من أن تتصف كتاباتها بالصدق قد تتصف بالميوعة فى نظرهم  وبالتالى مصداقيتها هذه ضدها ..
تتعرض لإنتقادات ..وتتهم بالتحرر الغير لائق..ويتم تحريف كتابتها إلى إيحاءات مغايرة سيئة السمعة ربما..الأمر الذى يمنعها ويقيدها ويجعلها مذعورة معظم الوقت..فتضطر من ناحية أخرى إلى أن تلتقط قشور متفرقة من فكرها لتتناوله دون الخوض فى عمق مترابط لما يجول بخاطرها..تنميط يا سيدتى..تنميط قسرى يمنع الكلمة الحرة الصادقة والبريئة..كلمة قد تعبر عن النفس البشرية بكل ما هومتوقع فيها من خير أو شر..فالمرأة فى أقصى حالات وجوب العدل.. بشر.. فيها أخطاء ربما..فكر شارد أحيانا ربما..مثلها مثل الرجل..كما أنه لابد وأن يكون هناك نساء رائدات يتحدثن بشجاعة عن الكثير من الأمور التى تخص المرأة والمجتمع والطفولة والعمل الإجتماعى..قضايا شائكة تحتاج لتنوير ولن يستشعرها سوء المرأة بالتأكيد..
لازالت المرأة تحتاج للكثير فى المجتمع الشرقى سيدتى لتحيا وتتعايش بأمان..وتنخرط فى العمل وعن ثقة جنباً إلى جنب مع الرجل..فى مسيرتهما منذ أن خلقهما الله على الأرض وتركهما لهذا الهدف...الإعمار..
لا يزال بداخل المرأة قدرات وطاقات لم يعرفها الرجل فيها بعد ولا المجتمع..هى طاقات لو قدر لها أن تخرج للنور كاملة ووظفت فى الإطار الصحيح لكان للمجتمع بالتأكيد وقع آخر وقيمة أكبر..هذه هى قناعتى فى هذا الصدد..
سؤال أخيرسيدتى وبعدها ننطلق لحوار من القلب مفتوح..
وبدون مقدمات زائدة..ما رأيك فى قضية الإقتباس التى اختلف عليها الكثير من الأدباء والمفكرين؟

*





[/SIZE]

----------


## لميس الامام

الى اليمامة الغالية

اسعد الله مساءك بكل الخير حبيبتي ...اشكرك على هذه الاستفاضة التي نبعت من نفس وعقل يعاني الضيم الذي ترزح تحت نيره هذه المرأة 
المخلوق الانساني البحت من جراء التفرقة بينه وبين نصفه الآخر..ولكن لا بأس ها نحن نسير بخطى لا باس بها لننهض بكينونة هذا المخلوق
الرائع المعطاء بكل ما قدر له الإله بالعطاء اللامحدود.هذه المرأة التي سيطرت عليها الأعراف والتقاليد لتقبع داخل قمقم عصور طويلة والتي 
بعنفوان الروح والنفس بدأت بالخروج من عنق الزجاجة وهي بخير والحمدلله ..والله لو لم اكن امرأة لوددت أن اكون امرأة تقول وتفعل ما قدر لها
الإله ان تفعل وتقول..
أشكرك حبيبتي وقد شعرت بالاسى الذي يجلل نفسك ولا اخالني اجهل ..صحيح أن المدنية قد انمت مدارك المرأة قليلا ولكنها اكثرت من أوجاعها ..
كانت بالأمس عمياء تسير في نور النهار .لكنها أصحبت مبصرة تسير في ظلمة الليل..كانت جميلة بجهلها لكنها اصبحت أجمل بثقافتها وعقلها الثاقب
كانت ضعيفة لكن ضعفها اليوم أصبح مصدر قوتها ..فلم تعد تلك المخلوقة السطحية البعيدة عن القلم بمعارفها..

أخشى أن أقول أكثر حتى لا يقال متحيزة مائة في المائة للمرأة منكرة لوجود الرجل ..لا ..القضية هي أن  المعادلة لا تكتمل ولا تصح بدون كلاهما عندما يتفق الفكران وتتحد المودة

والى لقاء آخر لنتحدث فيه عن قضية الاقتباس التي أرقت مضجعي في منتدانا الحبيب..

عظيم شكري وتقديري لكل ما تداخليه هنا من فكر مستفيض.

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

سبق ان كتبت عن الاقتباس في عدة مجالات..أنا برأيي أن الاقتباس أمانة يحملها الكاتب في عنقه الى يوم القيامة..الاقتباس لا شية فيه إن كان يخدم النص او موضوع البحث أو الدراسة على أن ينوه عنه الكاتب بالتنصيص أو بالتظليل لما تم نقله او اقتباسه خصوصا هنا على متصفحات المنتدى او في أي مقام آخر إعلانا منه أن هذه الجزئية أو تلك مقتبسة من عمل فلان أو فلانة..أما أن ينسب النص لنفسه فهذا ما أعتبره سرقة أدبية وسرقة فكرية ، فالناقل بدون أمانة يستعير او يسرق بمعنى اصح أراء غيره لينشرها باسمه  فإنه من الأفضل له أن يبتعد عن ساحة الكتابة ويبقى في ساحة التلقي لكي يساهم في تطوير نفسه وبالتالي ما حوله ، أو يحدث  أن يستخلص موقفا أو رأيا وهذا سائغ ومطلوب ،فكل قيمة ثقافية هي حافز للتفكير والأبداع الحقيقي أما ترميم النص بالنقل دون تحديد كاتب المنقول منه ..فهذا ضد الأمانة في الكتابة...
( النقل الكامل لنصوص أبداعية - وقد حدثت معي في أحد نصوصي مؤخرا والذي نقل بالحرف والزخرفة كما هو ونشر في موقع آخر )أقول في حالة النقل أنا أطلق علي النص: *
لست المبدع يا قلمي* 
*فهذا أجدر بالاعتراف بأن النص ليس لصاحب المشاركة ونحن بالتأكيد لن نجد اوفي من القلم صديقا
صادقا صدوقا..لان القلم يتبع الروح والنفس والمشاعر فيخطها كما نشاء
أتسائل : أهناك نفس لا تصدق مع القلم؟
لماذا لانكون أصدقاء لهذا القلم المطواع الذي يخلد الحرف .*إنني أجزم بأن هذا الجرم (الاقتباس دون مؤشر لكاتبه الأصلي)  هو أحد أسباب تراجع أهمية الكتاب كمصدر معرفي لما له من أهمية،  ومن وجهة نظري لا بد من التخلص من هذا الخطأ الفادح الذي يشمل جميع أشكال السرقات الأدبية والعلمية وغيرها،  ففي حالة ترك هذه العادة السيئة فإن أي كاتب  سيستفيد كثيرا لأنه سيبدأ في فهم ما يستعين به بشكل أفضل ويستطيع الاستفادة من خبرة الآخرين والبناء عليها لكي يساهم في تطوير نفسه وبالتالي ما حوله وبالتالي الأمة، فعليه وبدون تردد أقول ، وبوضوح كامل ان من يستعير اراء  غيره لينشرها في نصوصه او مقالاته ، من الأفضل له ان يبتعد عن النشر ويبقى بساحة القراء كما ذكرت.

إن كل قيمة ثقافية هي حافز للتفكير والابداع والتجديد . اللصق هي مهمة لسكرتيرة مكتب وليس لمثقف أو صاحب رأي . اما عرض الرأي في اطار استخلاص موقف ، فذلك أمر وارد ومقبول..لصق الأراء ملائم لجريدة حائط مدرسية وليس لموقع يطرح رؤية اجتماعية وفكرية وثقافية تشمل الواقع العربي كله.
يجب ادخال بند ضمن شروط حفظ حقوق المؤلف ، يمنع لجوء البعض للصق مقولة ما أو موقف ما ضمن عمله الادبي او العلمي في بحث أو دراسة دون أن يذكر المرجع وإلا سيقدم للمحاكمة بفعل السرقة.
هذه قضية ثقافية بالغة الخطورة والانتباه  لها يشير الى مستوى تفكير سليم وبالاتجاه الصحيح

في ختام هذا أريد أن أشير إلى أنه لا ينبغي أن نتساهل في مسألة الاقتباس حتى نبرئ ذمتنا ونبقى أمناء مع أنفسنا ومع القارئ كذلك.

----------


## اليمامة

* 

لا يسعنى سيدتى سوى أن أتوجه بشكر ممتد حتى السماء لما أفضتى به علينا من فكر مستنير ترفل ثناياه فى بحور الإنسانية..
والحقيقة أن حوارك كان مدهش لآخر لحظة..تابعناه بشغف وارتفعت نسبة المتابعة للموضوع بشكل يتوازى مع أهمية ضيفتنا الكريمة التى لم تضن علينا من فكراها الواسع...
انتهى الجزء الأول لندخل على الفور إلى لقاء آخر على المستوى الإنسانى الشخصى الحر..أرجو أن أكون خفيفة على قلبك سيدتى وألا أكون قد أرهقتك حقاً بكل أسئلتى السابقة..وأعدك أن يكون حوارنا القادم حوار قلوب وليس حوار عقول فحسب..
سؤال ربما كان لابد أن نبدأ به...ولكننى خيراً فعلت إن انتهيت به ..
وأرى ان الإجابة ستكون مؤكدة على كل ماسبق واتضح لنا من معرفات شخصيتك عبر آرائك وفكرك..الإجابة ستكون تحصيل حاصل ولمحة صدق حقيقية سيستشفها القارىء عن شواهد وأدلة وليس عن محض صدفة أو حتى مجرد بداية..فنحن بالفعل عرفناك من خلال فيوض ردودك وااستجاباتك..ولكننا مازالنا شغوفين لأن نعرف أكثر وأكثر..ومن لميس الامام نفسها..
أخبرينا سيدتى..من هى لميس الامام..؟ ما حاجتها للكتابة؟ وهل وجدت نفسها فيما كتبت أم مازالت فى رحلة بحث عنها..عن نفسها؟
ومن صنع الآخر ..هل الأديبة أم الكتابة؟
ماهى أول أعمالك الأدبية؟ وهل تحتفظى بها للآن؟ نريد لو أن تطلعينا عليها أو على حتى جزء منها إن سمحتى لنا وإن أمكن ذلك؟
*





[/SIZE]

----------


## اليمامة

*لميس الامام فى عيون ابناء مصر..و..*ناريمان.. :36 4 5: 







*
هي صديقة غالية ..أراها بين السطور وأعرفها
أقرأ لها فأشعر بأني أنظر في عينيها
لها مكانة خاصة في قلبي..حتى أني تخيلت لو إلتقيت بها يوماً لن أشعر أني أراها لأول مرة
ربما لا تعرف أن لي ذكريات كثيرة معها
كانت على الموعد معي وخواطر لا أنساها
يقولون صدف و توارد أفكار
وأنا أراه جسر ممتد بينها وبيننا..

لميس الإمام حالة نادرة ورمز من رموز أبناء مصر
قد تبتعد لفترة ولكنها أبداً لا تنسى أن لها هنا وطن

*

----------


## لميس الامام

الى الجميلة ناريمان

أعلم يا غاليتي بأن التواصل بيني وبينكم جسر لا ولن تنقطع حباله..
اكتب لكم ومنكم ..أكتب عن امرأة الشرق التي ما زالت عواطفها
تسيرها ..وفاءا وإخلاصا وفي النهاية ..عقوق من الآخر
إنها حياتنا نستطيع أن نبدلها بأيدينا لو أعملنا عقولنا قبل أن نعمل قلوبنا
الله لنا ومعنا ولا حرمني الله من مودتكم وتواصلكم وصداقة حرف وأرواح
تتمازج ولو على الأثير لتترك فوق وجوهنا دهشة حين نلتقي لنقول هذه ناريمان
وهذه لميس ..فالحروف التي نرسمها ترسم فوق محيانا انفعالاتنا دون أن ندري

غاليتي أسعدني تواجدك وكلماتك الرائعة التي أشعر بها وقد خرجت من الصميم
دمت رقيقة وشفيفة بمشاعرك وخلجاتك ونبض في عروقك يسري

باقة ورد اهديها لتواجدك معنا حول مائدة الأدب

 :36 3 11: 

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

الغاليين على قلبي
أحبتي أبناء مصر 
مسئولين
مشرفين
 وأعضاء :36 3 1: 

دعوني وأنا  في ظل  هذه الواحة الخيرة
أن أنثر آيات الشكر والتقدير للرائعتين
اليمامة
و 
جيهان

وجميع من استجابوا لدعوتيهما 
وتفضلوا ليقولوا لنا من طيب الكلم ما لذ وطاب 

إن لتواجدكم  بيننا نقاشا ومشاركة في ذلك الحوار  مذاق رائع
ذلك الحوار الثري الذي كان منزويا داخل عقلي 
والذي لم أكن لأخرجه الى النور مرة من بعد مرات
سوى ذلك العصف العقلي 
ليؤججوه ويوقدوا جمره الخابي
الحوار الذي قامت به اليمامة بإدارتها الفائقة وثقافتها العالية
وكذلك الغالية جيهان محمد علي التي كانت معنا على ضفتي الحوار
 من وراء الكواليس
حوارا أسعدني بقدر ما أسعد الجميع
بتوجيهنا جميعا حول موائد الأدب المنوعة والعّبِّ من كئوس الثقافة
ما شاء الله لنا..فهي معين لا ينضب
الا حين يشاء الله تعالى

 سألتني من هي لميس الامام؟

سأخبرك من هي لميس الامام
يا غاليتي
وصدقيني 
أنا لم أواجه نفسي بهكذا سؤال من قبل
ولكنك فتحت الباب على مصراعيه
لادلف الى سراديبي الداخلية 
وأحلل هذه اللميس
التي بقدر ما تحيرني
بقدر ما أنا شحيحة 
بتقديرها
"أحتاج أن أصالح نفسي ولو مرة واحدة"
ولو أن معظم أبناء مصر يعرفونني
من خلال خواطري وقصصي القصيرة وقصائدي المعدودة
فهي مرآة نفسي
أنا لا اكتب إلا عما يختلج في داخلها
الى جانب بالطبع حوارات 
رمضانية أجريت معي في السنين الماضية

لميس الامام 
جبلها الله من عجينة 
خلطها  بمقادير متساوية من العاطفة  والعقل
هي إنسانة تحس بوجود الآخرين قبل أن تحسه داخلها
فوجود الآخر  في حياتها سواء كان أبا ، أما، أخا ، أختا، زوجا ، وأبناء

هو الباعث الحقيقي لعطائها
عمري لا أحدده بالسنين
فقط بما أعطيت 
وهل تراني اعطيت بقدر 
ما أنا أطمح اليه؟
سؤال اردده دائما بيني وبين نفسي
هل ما زال لدي ما أعطي ؟
اجيب : 
سأعطي ان شاء الله ما أعطاني الله من عمر

لميس الامام

تحترم الأخرين
صغارا وكبارا
وتشعر بحرمان المحرومين
وبضيق الأخرين وباحتياجاتهم
على جميع الأصعدة
اعطف على الصغير وكبار السن  بتلقائية
لا أعرف كنهها
وأخص بعطفي من يعاني من إعاقات خاصة
احساسي عال  جدا بمشاعر الناس
استطيع ان احتويهم في منتهى الصدق
اقدم لهم ما استطيع بدون ان يطلبوه مني
ولا أتوقع أي مقابل
وهذا الاحساس نابع من 
حاسة غريبه تنتابني وقت اللزوم
 تعمل في داخلي  بقدم وساق
لا أحب أضيع وقتي
أملأ كل دقيقة منه
إما بعملي او بالقراءة 
او بدخولي الى المطبخ يومي الخميس والجمعة
(عطلة الأسبوع لدينا )
لاجهز للأبناء أطباقهم المفضلة
أما قربي من الله فهذا بالطبع بيني وبين ربي
سبحانه وتعالى الذي لم يخذلني ولن ابد ان شاءت قدرته

هذه هي دواخلي الشخصية
التي ترضيني


انا بالطبع سيدة سعودية
ترعرعت منذ يراعي على أرض مصر الحبيبة
أعتبرها وطني الثاني الى جانب مملكتي الحبيبة
الوطن الذي اعطاني وما زال
وأعطيه وسأعطيه ما حييت
فأفضال الوطن لا تعد ولا تحصى

أعطتني مصر الحبيبة العلم والسكن
وعلمتني كيف أبني العلاقات الإنسانية وكيف احافظ عليها وأحترمها
وأقدرها وأعتبرها غنى وثروة
نهلت من منابع ثقافتها الكثير
فكانت وما زالت الميناء الذي ترسو وتستريح عليه
 عليه مراكبي
مصر العروبة ..مصر القومية العربية
مصر التي في خاطري وفي دمي
حقيقة أني أحبها من كل روحي ودمي
 علمتني معنى الوطن
ومعنى أن أنتمي لوطن
علمتني كيف أعطي الوطن كما الوطن يعطيني
كنت في مصر 
 وكأنني فرد من مواطنيها  أفرح لنصرها
وأشقى بانتكاساتها 
وهكذا هي الأوطان
تعلو ..وتنحدر ..وتعود تعلو
حتى يؤرخ تاريخ امة وشعب ووطن

مملكتي الحبية أيضا لم تبخل علي
فبانتمائي لها 
قامت بالمقابل بإعطائي الخير الكثير
 أعطتني الأمان والسُكنى
فيها نضجت عواطفي
فيها عقدت رباط الزوجية

فيها استكملت مرحلة التعليم العالي الذي تلقيته في القاهرة ولم اكمل مشواره من أجل الارتباط الزوجي

منحنتني 
دفئ الأسرة التي تحيط بي
وترعاني  وتحتوي مشاعري
بكل الحب والعطاء بعد أن كبر افرادها
 زها 
وجهينة
حامد 
وعبد الرحمن
وحفيدين 
سيف
وسعد
ليحيطوا بي 
ويقدروني
أسأل الله أن يحفظهم لي وأن يحفظ لكل والدين مسلمين أبناءهم 


وأحمد الله تعالى أن منحني 
هذه النعم
لان الإنسان الذي لا يقدر نعم الله عليه
إنسان لن ينعم بالراحة النفسية
 والقناعة والرضا



هذه العاطفة المتأججة داخلي
هي التي دفعتني الى عشق القراءة
واحترام الكلمة في كل كتاب
 ومن هذا المنطلق اتجهت لصنع الجانب  الادبي الإبداعي  في نفسي
الذي من خلاله أفرغ شحناتي العاطفية
والعقلية 
المتلازمة داخلي في معظم الظروف
فأنا لا اترك مجالا لأي موقف دون التعبير 
عنه إما بخاطرة أو قصيدة شعر أو قصيدة نثر
فداخل دائما يعج ويرقص مع الكلمات
وجدتني  أنهل من نبع يمر في طريقي
لشعوري دائما بالظمأ والى المزيد من هذا الماء الزلال
 ارتكزت كتاباتي على اثراء حصيلتي اللغوية
 فاحتلت حيزا كبيرا من وقتي
ومن الكتابة دلفت الى النقد 
والى ا لأدب


كنت ومازلت طبعا عاشقة للغة العربية 
قرأت كتب الأدب المدرسية وكتب أخرى كانت تقع تحت يدي
 من مكتبة والد زوج اختي رحمه الله وكان مستشارا معروفا  مكتبته الثرية التي لا تعرف من أين تبدأ بها وتنتهي منها 
كانت هذه هي البداية لاستذواقي الكلمة والقصة والقصيدة 
وكنت أثناءها في الخامسة عشر أو السادسة عشر ما عدت أذكر
لم اشعر احدا بهذا العشق الذي بيني وبين الكلمة
وكانت المحاولة الأولى 
 لكتابة قصيدة
بدأت بــ: 
طال شوقي للقياك طال صمتي
طال انتظاري لنجواك أين تمضي   
لاتقل لي أنك بالحب تمضي 
 الحب يا سيدي 
لا يعرف ،غير التجني

بهذه الكلمات وما تلاها والذي لا أتذكر منه الا ما ذكرت
حاولت أن أعبر  بها عن عاطفة طافت 
بسماء صديقة لي تفاعلت معها في ذلك الحين
ولكن للاسف 
كانت من ضمن أعمالي الابتدائية التي
اتت عليها النار فأحرقتها 



ومن تلك البدايات بدأت المشوار
في قصيدة أبكتني حقا وانا التي
نظمتها :

قلب ينتحر...
دمعي ..أحزاني عنواني
  رمز آلامي 
قبلت الهون مرغمة
سكنت فوق بركاني ...
يثور تارة وينسكب ..
وتارة يبرد تحت اشلائي
ممزقة مبعثرة قضايايا..
يوم ثرت ويوم كسرت اقفالي...
السجن داخل النفس جنُاتي
وسجاني يريدإطلاق آهاتي
ثورة النفس قد دمرتني
فما أبقت سوي صمت يلف أناتي
أبكي بكاء طفلة غراء..
أخذو جل أفراحي...
وحيدة بين جدران سجني
شاردة بأفكاري
وعيناي لا تستقراني
اين أحلامي ؟ اغتيلت ؟
وحبيبي أضحى سيافي!!!! 
ماذا تبقى مني كامرأة؟
هيكل قابع في ركن احزاني
أين ضياء عيوني؟؟
وأين فرحتها؟؟؟
حين كنت ألقاك بأحضاني؟؟
سواد الليل اكحلها
والسهد ما أبقى وخلاني
كفيفة عن الأمل المنشود مدبرة ..
عن دنيا وخلاني ،
سريعة الخطى نحو هاوية
فيها مع الصخر تلقاني..
تلف جسدي وتنأى به ..
بعيدا عن أزمان أزماني ...
حيث الردى واحة كل مسقوم
داواه هذا الزمان بأطعان.

عبق القصيدة

آسفة على ما فاتني؟ : لا  فقد يفوت المرء للدنيا سكناه لآخر يعشقهاوما عاد لي بها عشقا يوما سيغشاني.

----------


## اليمامة

[ALIGN=CENTER]






* 


الله...
وعندما أتلفظ بهذه اللفظة الجليلة فأنا أعنى أن أقصى أحاسيس الجمال قد وصلتنى بالفعل واخترقت كيانى..
الله..
كم هى رائعة لميس الامام!
كم هى جميلة هذه الإنسانة!
هى لميس الامام التى تجد كيانها فى وجود الآخرين..
هى لميس الامام المعطاءة التى تعطى وتعطى وستعطى حتى آخر رمق..




			
				جبلها الله من عجينة
خلطها بمقادير متساوية من العاطفة والعقل
هي إنسانة تحس بوجود الآخرين قبل أن تحسه داخلها
فوجود الآخر في حياتها سواء كان أبا ، أما، أخا ، أختا، زوجا ، وأبناء
			
		


خليط متساو من المادة والعقل..وهل تعرفين سيدتى مدى التجاذب والإمتصاص الشديدين بين المادة والعقل ليجعلا من الإنسان الذى يحسن خلطهما هو وحده هذا الكائن الفوقى ..الإنسان...الكائن الفريد المختار..فتفاعلات المادة والعقل الواعية سيدتى لا تنطبق إلا على الإنسان الحر..والجسد الحى الذى يمتلك تكوينا مجرداً قادراً عميقاً..ذو طبيعة ديناميكية ..ينظم حياته وحركته وسيرورته ذاتياً وليس بشكل مفروض عليه أو يفرض عليه من الخارج..
هى روحك..لا تنفصل عن المادة والعقل..أو هى تموج بينهما لتعطى الحياة فى كلمة تكتبينها ..إحساس تبدعينه..وكأنهما ينقلون طاقتك الحيوية والنفسية لنا..
صدقينى لاأجد بوسعى سوى هذ القول بعدما اقشعر جسدى عند قراءة ما كتبتى عن نفسك..




			
				مصر العروبة ..مصر القومية العربية
مصر التي في خاطري وفي دمي
حقيقة أني أحبها من كل روحي ودمي
علمتني معنى الوطن
ومعنى أن أنتمي لوطن
علمتني كيف أعطي الوطن كما الوطن يعطيني
كنت في مصر
وكأنني فرد من مواطنيها أفرح لنصرها
وأشقى بانتكاساتها
وهكذا هي الأوطان
تعلو ..وتنحدر ..وتعود تعلو
حتى يؤرخ تاريخ امة وشعب ووطن
			
		


آآآآآآآه
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا سيدتى
مصر..ما مصر؟
ايمان آخر ويقين فى أجسادنا ودمانا
نحن المصريين وغير المصريين..
توصيفك جعلنى أرتعد..
وبرغم الوجع ..كلماتك القوية قالت أن مصر ستظل مصر بقامتها الشامخة
وأن مصر كأرض وتاريخ طويل جداً أقوى من أى غدر...وستظل الأرض لديها تلك القوة العجيبة فى الدفاع عن نفسها..
شرف لنا أن كنت على أرض مصر..
وشرف أكبر لنا ان نسمع هذه الكلمات البراقة كالماس من جنسية غير مصرية
ولكنها مصرية قلباً وقالباً..
جميل هو الشعور باللإنتماء
جميل هو الوطن..
وكم أنت رائعة سيدتى لأنك( سعودية - مصرية )..أو..( مصرية - سعودية)...لن تفرق كثير ..




			
				زها
وجهينة
حامد
وعبد الرحمن
وحفيدين
سيف
وسعد
ليحيطوا بي
ويقدروني
			
		


ونحن أيضاً ممنونون لهم إن يحيطوكى برعايتهم..
ونغبطهم إن تحيطهم برعايتك..
بارك الله لك فيهم وجعلهم -أمد الله فى عمرك-..حتى آخر العمر...قرة عينك..
تحياتنا لهم الخالصة..




			
				ومن تلك البدايات بدأت المشوار
في قصيدة أبكتني حقا وانا التي
نظمتها :

قلب ينتحر...
دمعي ..أحزاني عنواني
رمز آلامي
قبلت الهون مرغمة
سكنت فوق بركاني ...
يثور تارة وينسكب ..
وتارة يبرد تحت اشلائي
ممزقة مبعثرة قضايايا..
يوم ثرت ويوم كسرت اقفالي...
السجن داخل النفس جنُاتي
وسجاني يريدإطلاق آهاتي
ثورة النفس قد دمرتني
فما أبقت سوي صمت يلف أناتي
أبكي بكاء طفلة غراء..
أخذو جل أفراحي...
وحيدة بين جدران سجني
شاردة بأفكاري
وعيناي لا تستقراني
اين أحلامي ؟ اغتيلت ؟
وحبيبي أضحى سيافي!!!!
ماذا تبقى مني كامرأة؟
هيكل قابع في ركن احزاني
أين ضياء عيوني؟؟
وأين فرحتها؟؟؟
حين كنت ألقاك بأحضاني؟؟
سواد الليل اكحلها
والسهد ما أبقى وخلاني
كفيفة عن الأمل المنشود مدبرة ..
عن دنيا وخلاني ،
سريعة الخطى نحو هاوية
فيها مع الصخر تلقاني..
تلف جسدي وتنأى به ..
بعيدا عن أزمان أزماني ...
حيث الردى واحة كل مسقوم
داواه هذا الزمان بأطعان.

عبق القصيدة

آسفة على ما فاتني؟ : لا فقد يفوت المرء للدنيا سكناه لآخر يعشقهاوما عاد لي بها عشقا يوما سيغشاني.



وجعتنى فأبكتنى سيدتى..أتعرفين؟
أى وجع هذا..وأى بكائية!
هى نفسها لميس الامام
ابنة الستة عشرة عاماً..وحتى اليوم
هى نفسها الروح والإحساس 
وحتى إن صقل وازدهر
ولكنها بنفس المعرفات التى تحمل بصمة خاصة لها
وإحساس عالى فريد..
أوجعتنى القصيدة لأننى تصورت ألم الطفلة لميس أو الفتاة لميس وقتذاك
وأن تكتبى فى بداياتك بمثل هذه الحرارة وبمثل هذا الوجع
بمثل هذا الإحساس المبكر الفريد..
وبمثل هذا التعبير القوى..
يعنى أن لميس اليوم قد وصلت لذروة عطائها وابداعها 
فبدايتها كانت مبكرة جداً وغنية جداً..وأنها اليوم تعتلى ناصية الكلمة والإحساس بجدارة..
لاشك كانت لميس موهوبة بالسليقة موهبة غير عادية..أصقلت تلك الموهبة القراءة والمكتبة الجميلة..
اليوم لميس تنثر حولنا من عبق هذا الألق ما تلامس به عنان سماؤنا
فتبدو كلماتها فى السماء عالقة كالدرر ..كالنجوم التى لا تأفل
وتشع إلى ما لا نهاية من بريقها وجمالها وسحرها..
.....
سيدتى كتبت ما أؤمن..
كتبت ما استشعرت
ولم أكتب على سبيل المجاملة
أو حتى على سبيل الإستدراج..
كتبت لأن جسدى اقشعر
وإحساسى انكمش وانطلق وانكمش ثم انطلق
وهذا يعنى أننى اندهشت..وتماهيت..
وأنا أعرف نفسى جيداً عندما يغتالنى الإحساس بالإبداع..
..أشكرك أيتها المدهشة..دمتى لنا بكل عطاءك ونقاءك..
دعينى الآن أتماهى وأتماهى فى فيوض انعكاساتك الشفيفة....
أعب أكثر وأكثر من رحيق عطرك الآخاذ 
وأسأللك سيدتى عن...؟
 هههههههههه....
اسمعينى جيداً...
الحب!!!!!!!!
وعندما أسأل عن الحب ..فأنا تقريباً أسأل عن ميتافيزيقية تعيش داخلى..
أو حتى شىء يتعلق بمكانيكا الكم..ههههههه..وبالذرات وجزيئات الكون..
الحب...الحب..
الحب الذى أشعر به وجد مع وجود الكون
شعور كونى هو الحب وليس شعور فردى
شعور خيرى تماماً وليس شعور انانى كما يتصور البعض
شعور رحب سيدتى..يطلقنا حتى على الماديات والموجودات ويجعلها تتنفس معنا..
كيف هذا الشعور..كيف يؤثر فينا لهذه الدرجة..
الفراشة التى تقترب من النور والنار...لميس الامام..
ماهو الحب بالنسبة لك؟


*





[/SIZE]

----------


## atefhelal

*لم تكن لميس الأمام هى الضيفة هنا ، بل كنا جميعا الضيوف عليها ، حيث استضافتنا بطبعها النبيل على مائدتها ، فاستمتعنا بكرم عطائها ، وفيض حكمتها ، وبما قدمته لنا على مائدتها من أطباق شهية من مختلف أنواع الحكمة والرأى المستنير ، مزينة جميعها ببلاغة القول وحسن البيان ، الذى كان مثلا رائعا فى خلوص الطبع ونصوع المعنى وتماسك العبارة وسلامة الأسلوب والبناء ... وكان لها إجادات شتى دون تكلف أو اصطناع فى كل ماأفاضت به علينا من ثراء نبيل فى الفكر والمشاعر ، من خلال عرض وطرح جميل وبسيط ورائع ، تسلل بيسر وهدوء وسهولة إلى القلب والعقل دون تعقيد أو تقعيد لقواعد مرتبكة ، ودون اشتداد علينا فى الهضم والإستيعاب ... *

----------


## لميس الامام

استاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال

يا سيدي أشكر لك حسن استمتاعك بالحوار الذي أفاض علي النور والسرور
وأشكر لك  من كل قلبي كلمات إطراءك التي والله أخجلت تواضعي
لقد تحملت مسئولية هذا الحوار الرائع ..وشعرت بالتزام تام أمام الرائعة المتألقة اليمامة
وكان شهرا رائعا لا ادري فهل اتخمتكم فيه فيما أفاض به قلمي أنه كان سهل الهضم كما تفضلت على باقي الاخوة الذين مروا
وأسعدني مرورهم حتى بدون أن يشاركوا لكنني والحقيقة اقولها ذهلت من عدد من مروا على هذا المتصفح ..
وقد خشيت أن يكون ثقيلا على نفوس الصاعدين والكبار من أبناء مصر
فمائدة الأدب دائما دسمة ولكنها كما تفضلت كانت سلسلة  كما أردتها أن تكون  دون تعقيد أو تقعيد لقواعد مرتبكة..

سيدي الاستاذ عاطف هلال  لك خالص شكري وتقديري على هذه الطلة الرائعة ..وامتنان خاص لك 
مع تمنياتي أن يكون لنا لقاءات أخرى عبر هذا البث الساحر في منتدانا أبناء مصر..
لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

آه أيتها اليمامة منك..أنا أسمعك جيدا يا غاليتي 
تودين أن نتحدث عن الحب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟أنت تعزفين على الوتر الحساس إذن ههههه

 :36 3 18:  :36 4 5:  :36 3 13: 

حسب ما بدأت به من إدراج نظرتك الى الحب هذه النظرة التجريدية الفلسفية والتي أعتبرها ظاهرة وليست نظرة عامة بين بني البشر.  ولو صنفنا تعريفك على أنه إيمان بماهية حب تجريدي ميتافيزيقي ، لم يرتقي الي  ذلك الحب سوى العشق الإلهي.. والله محبة ..إن العشق المنزه عشق أبعد ما يكون عن الرغبات الحسية المصاحبة لعاطفة يطلق عليها حب. .وهو ما يصنف على أنه حب طبيعي   ..بين أم وأبنائها بين رجل وامرأة حب وطن ..حتى حب الذات ..الخ.... لان ما يصاحب هذه الأنماط من  الحب  هو الحنان والحماية ، ولّهٌ وولع ووجدان ..شوق وتحنان سهاد وانفعالات وعند محطة الوصول الى الهدف المنشود تصاحبه تلك الرغبات الحسية لتقوي وشائجه كما يُدّعى.

إني أرى أنه نادرا يا غاليتي ما ينظر الى الحب نظرة فلسفية  فأنت هنا ترتفعي بالحب من حيث هو هوى وعاطفة وانفعال الى مستوى المفهوم  الفلسفي التجريدي وهذه واحدة من مقتضيات التفكير في الماهيات..فهل انت بصدد هذا التعريف التجريدي الفلسفي  عن الحب الذي يتخلص من الترسبات الحسية كالعشق الإلهي المجرد عن كل محسوس وملموس؟ أم تبحثين عن  معني الحب بمفهومه المتعارف بين عامة البشر الذين خلقوا بهذه الحاسة التي لا تتجرد نفوسها من الرغبات المصاحبة لها ..مراحل الحب المتعارف عليه بيننا نحن البشر تبدأ سامية خالصة وتنتهي برغبات يشعر فيها المحب أنها مكملات لهذا الحب لتقوي عناصره .

إنه هذه العاطفة الجياشة التي تبدأ كماً واحدا ومن ثم تتجزء لتتماهي وتنصهر معا لتتحول الى معادلة طبيعية.

*وعليه فإنني من أنصار تعريف الحب بأنه ذلك الميل العاطفي الذي  يولد بلحظة يترفع بها المحب عن جميع الميول الحسية في اوله  أي أثناء ذلك الانعطاف الروحي الذي يهبط عليه فجأة ليأتي التعبير عنه بعد المرحلة الاولى تلك الى بالوصف الحسي والشوق والوجد والتحنان والتوحد ومن ثم التماهي في عناصره المكملة..*
يتبع...

----------


## atefhelal

> آه أيتها اليمامة منك..أنا أسمعك جيدا يا غاليتي 
> تودين أن نتحدث عن الحب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟أنت تعزفين على الوتر الحساس إذن ههههه
> 
> 
> 
> .....................
> .............................
> ......................................
> .............................................
> يتبع...


رأيى فى "الحب" ، أنه أصبح سؤالا من أصعب الأسئلة التى تواجهنا فى كل مراحلنا العمرية، بعد أن أفسد الشعراء معناه ، وخلطوا بينه وبين "الهوى" و "الشهوة" .. أما عن "العشق" فهو موضوع مختلف إن كان عشقا للأشياء والكائنات ... وإن تحدثنا عن العاشقين فيجب أن نضع فرقا بين "عاشقى الروح" و "عاشقى الحيز أو المكان الذى تشغله تلك الروح" ... والعشق فى جميع أحواله مع الإختلاف الحتمى للطبع والدماغ والمشاعر هو تداخل عارض بين شيئين أو أكثر دون ذوبان أو اندماج .

*و الحب مختلف* .. فإن قلنا أن فلانا عرف كيف يحب ، فهو بالضرورة عرف كيف يكره .. لأن من يحب "الجمال" على سبيل المثال ، فهو قد عرف بالضرورة كيف يكره "القبح" ولا يتعايش معه أو يسالمه .. وما ينطبق على "الجمال" و "القبح" فى مجال الحب والكره ، ينطبق أيضا على "الخير" و "الشر" ، وعلى "الحق" و "الباطل" ... وهكذا ... 
إذن فالحب "معركة كبرى وإبحار ضد التيار" كما قال نزار قبانى فى إحدى قصائده ، وكان صادقا فى ذلك رغم إساءته لكلمة "الحب" بنفس القصيدة .

و "الحب " ليس موتا أو قتلا كما يقول مجانين الشعر والنساء بل هو حياة فاضلة فى الدنيا والآخرة .. وحين يصفه شاب لحبيبته بقوله : " بـموت فيكى" ، فهذه مبالغة حمقاء منه من مبالغات "الهوى" وليست حتى من مبالغات "الحب" الحقيقى ؛ والهوى هو هوان وسقوط من أعلى إلى أسفل ... وقال ابن المقفع قديما أن "الهوى" هو "هوان" سُرقت نونه فأكمل شاعر معاصر قوله قائلا :

*نون الهوان من الهوى مسروقة ** فإذا هويت فقد لقيت هوان* 
وقال تعالى : " واتبع هواه وكان أمره فرطا " [الكهف 28] أى كان أمره هلاكا وضياعا . إذن فالحب الحقيقى ليس هو هوى النفس الذى يقصده بعض الشعراء ومجانين النساء ، وعل ذلك فيجب أن ننسى ونهمل تماما ماقاله بعض الشعراء قديما وحديثا عن "الحب" من أول إمرئ القيس الذى قال :

أغرك منى أن حبك قاتلى ** وأنك مهما تأمرى القلب يفعل 
إلى نزار قبانى الذى قال : "إنى خيرتك فاختارى .. مابين الموت على صدرى (حبا) أو الموت بدفاتر أشعارى (تجاهلا ونسيانا) ... وعلى ذلك يجب أن نتعلم الحب الحقيقى من التنزيل الحكيم ، ونبحث فيه عن ماذا يحبه الله وماذا يكرهه ، فنحب مايحبه الله ونكره مايكرهه . فإن قال الله تعالى أنه يحب المحسنين والمتقين والمتطهرين والمقسطين والذين يقاتلون فى سبيله صفا واحدا .. نحبهم . وإن قال أنه لايحب المنافقين والظالمين والمعتدين والمفسدين والمستكبرين وكل خوان كفور وكل مختال فخور .. فلانحبهم ولانسالمهم . والحب فى كلمات واضحة وبسيطة وفى أسمى معانيه يتمثل فى قول رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام : *"لايؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه مايحب لنفسه "* .. وبهذا الشكل يكون "الحب" هو الدواء الوحيد الناجع والفعال لكى أمراض الأمة ولكل أمراض هذا العالم الكئيب .

وإن أضفنا كلمة "الحب" إلى الجنس أو للمال أو للبنين أو للسلطة والإمارة .. وقلنا مثلا "حب النساء" أو "حب المال" ... وهكذا ... فقد خرجنا من المعنى الحقيقى لكلمة "الحب" إلى "الشهوة والشهوات" . وقال الله تعالى فى تنزيله الحكيم : "لكم فيها ماتشتهى أنفسكم " (فصلت 31) .. وهنا يجب أن نعرف الفرق بين الشهوات التى يزينها الله لنا وهى كثيرة ، وهى المتعة الطاهرة المباركة ، وبين تلك التى يزينها الشيطان لنا حين يتبع الإنسان "هواه" فيأخذها من غير سبيلها الذى رسمه الله لنا .. فيصبح سبيلنا هو سبيل الإفساد والفجور ، ويصبح أمرنا هو التسليم الغبى (من غباء النفس) لسطوة الشيطان وإفساده للعالم وسكانه .... 

*أردت بما سبق مجرد النبش فى المتداول وتنقيته ، وفى جميع الأحوال فأنا لاأعظ أحدا به ولكنى أتحدث به إلى نفسى ...*

----------


## لميس الامام

أولا اشكر الاستاذ الرائع عاطف هلال على مداخلتة الميسرة وتصوره لمنهجية الحب..

لنحكي قليلا عن الحب والمحبة كعاطفة خاصة مميزة بين العواطف التي تختلج حنايا الأضلع  والمدرجة تحت بند الانفعالات من وجهة نظري الخاصة: 
قلت سابقا أني اومن بأول طلائع الحب وصورته على أنه ذلك الميل العاطفي الذي يولد بلحظة يترفع بها المحب عن جميع الميول الحسية في اوله أي أثناء ذلك الانعطاف الروحي الذي يهبط عليه فجأة ليأتي التعبير عنه بعد المرحلة الاولى تلك بعلاقة حسية تترجم الى وله وولع  ، شوق ووجد وتحنان ، توحد جميعها الى حد التماهي في عناصره المكملة..هذا في حالة الحب بين رجل وامرأة..وهو احساس رائع لا يضارعه إحساس..

أما العلاقة الوثيقة التي تربط الام بأبنائها فهي خلطة رائعة من غريزة  جبلت عليها المرأة الأم  وهي خلطة مكوناتها حنان ،عطف، حماية ، اهتمام ورعاية ،قلق ،  تربية وزرع قيم  ومفاهيم..الخ، وأنا أسميها محبة..
الحب والمحبة هي علاقة محدودة تتطلب امتلاك المحب لمحبوبه\لمحبوبته هي تلك العاطفة التي تأتي في سن الشباب وغفلته تستكفي باللقاء وتقنع بالوصال وتنمو بالطبيق  الحسي. أما المحبة فهي تلك العاطفة التي تولد في أحضان اللانهاية وتهبط مع أسرار الليل فلا تقنع بغير الخلود، ولا تستكفي ..هي أن نستيقظ في الفجر بقلب خفوق نلتمس به يوم محبة آخر..ان يسترخي المحب ويناجي محبوبه .

أما الحب بالمطلق فهو انطلاق الروح في الآفاق وتجريدها من كل شائبة ..انطلاق يطهرها لتخلع ثوب الأنانية وترتدي ثوب الإيثار..ثوب التضحية والتنازلات 
الحب عاطفة إن طهرت ،نقت ،سمت و ارتقت..
قرأت هذه القصيدة في الحب والمحبوب يوما وهي تحكي عن هذه العاطفة التي يصعد مؤشرها يوما ليهبط في الايام التي تليه ..فما من عاطفة تخلد وإن وددنا لو أنها كذلك..ولكن الله سبحانه وتعالى يقلب القلب كيف يشاء..قيل عن المحب والمحبوب:

حبيب القلب

أحـبــيــب الــقَـلْـبِ وسُــؤدَدُهُ ****ومُـــقَـرِّحُ جَــفْــنِـي مُـسْـهـِدُهُ

مُــضْـنِـيَّ سُــرُوري يـجْـلُبُهُ ****ويُـــضِـــيـــعُ الـحـزْنَ يُـبَــدِّدُهُ

فِـردوْسِـي نــظــرةُ عَـيـنـيـهِ ****وجَــحِـيـمـِي مـا كَـسـَبـَتْ يـدُهُ

وهـمـوم النـَّفْسِِ وشكـواهـــا ****وكــثــيــرٌ مِــمَّــــا يَـــجْـــحدُهُ

عـــيـــنـــاه الـــصَّــخْر تُفَتِّتُهُ ****تَــرْنُـــو لــلــمــاءِ تُـــجَــمِّــدُهُ

وبـــريـــقُ الْـــعــيْــنِ الفَتَّاك ****قَََََــتَّــالُ الْــقَــلــب ومُــرْقِــــدُهُ

شـــفـــتـــاه الـخـمرَ تُضَاهِيهِ ****وبــطــعــمِ الــشّـَـهْــدِ تُــهَـدِّدُُهُ

بــرضـــابٍ عـــذبٍ مَــحْلاهُ ****الــنّـِـيــلُ الــعــذبُ يُـــواعِــدُهُ

وبِــلــوْنِ الــعُــنَّـابِ الـشَّامِي ****أزْهـــارُ ريـــاضٍ تَــحْــسُــدُهُ

وقـــوامٌ يـــعـــزف ألـــحـانـاً ****أغــصــانُ الــبَــانِ تُــقَـــلِّــدُهُ

يَـــتَـــأَوَّدُ حِـــيـــنَــاً أو يسكنْ ****وعــيـــون الـعـــالـم تَـرْصدُهُ

فـــــي سَـــاكِــنِـــهِ وتَــــأَوُّدِهِ ****يــرجـــو الأخِـــيــر يــعـاودُهُ

وبـــخــطــوٍ إيـقَـاعُـهْ يَسْرِي ****زلـــزالاً مِـــصْـــرُ تــكـابــدُهُ

لــو أن غـــزالاً يَـــلْــمَــحُــهُ ****فــكـــأنَّ بِــمَــاضِـــيْـــهِ غَــدُهُ

فَـَـمـَـواطِـــنُ حُــسْـنِـهِ وافرةٌ ****لا يُـــهْـــمَــلُ شَــعْرُهُ أو خَـدُهُ

أحــبــيــب الـقـلـب وسَـلْــواهُ ****ومِـــثـــالَ جـــمـــالٍ أعـــبـدُهُ

أَعْـــذِبْ بِـنِــدَاكَ وأجْـــمَــلُـهُ ****لــــحــــنٌ لــلــقــلــبِ يُـــرَدِّدُهُ

أهْــوَاك وأذْكِــي يــا أمــلــي ****فــــي نــارِ هـــواك وأوْقِــــدُهُ

شــوقــي مـفضوح في لََهْفِي ****ودمــــوعُ الـــعـيـــــنِ تؤَكّــِدُهُ

عُــذَّالِـي قَــــدْ مَـلَّــواْ صَـبَّــاً ****أبــــداً لا يُـــــسْـــــلَ تَــــنَـهُّدُهُ

يَــرْثُــون لــحالي في عِشْقِي ****وأخُــــــوضُ العــِشــْقَ أُزَوِّدُهُ

ويــكـــاد يُـجَـنُّ الْــعَــاذِلُ إذْ ****يَــــأْتِـــــي بِــخَــلاصٍ أُفْــسِدُهُ

أَعْــجِــبْ بِـجَحِيـمٍ لا أَرْضَى ****مَـــا يُـــــطْـــفِـــئُـهُ ويُــبَــرِّدُهُ

مِـنْ أَجْلِـكَ أكتب أشـعـــاري ****وأُطــــــارِد ظِــلّــَك أرْصُــدُهُ

ويُعَارَضُ شوقي والحُصَرِي ****عــمــلاق الشــعـــر ومــاردُهُ

فَــكَــأَنَّــهُـمُـو فـي شِـعْرهِمُو ****قَـــد صــاغــو حــسـناً أشهدُهُ

شِــــعْــرٌ من أجل جمالك كا ****ن يُـــــدَوِّنُــــه ويُـــــخَــــلِّــدُهُ

تــرْتـِـيــلَةُ عِـشْـقٍ صَـادِقَـــةٍ ****وَنِــــــدَاءٌ حــــلــــوٌ أسْـــرُدُهُُ

يــا نــورَ عــيــوني يا قمري ****يا بــــــدرَ زمـــانـــي وسَيِّدُهُ

شــكــراً لــنـهـارٍ يَـجْـمَـعُـنَـا ****سُـــحْــــقـــاً لِـلَّــيْـلِ تُــمَـــدِّدُهُ

وأعــود أقـــول لــه يــا قـــدْ ****سَ فُـــؤَادِي أنـْتَ وَمَـــعْـبَـدُهُ

أفْــدِيــكَ بِـعـُـمْـرِي لو يَكْفِيــ ****كَ فَـــعُــمــْرِي أنْــتَ مُجَـدِّدُهُ

غاليتي اليمامة...كم كتبت في الحب وكم كتبت في العواصف التي تجتاح هذه العاطفة الرائعة التي عندما ترقى يرقى الفؤاد بها والروح تسمو فتتلون بها الدنيا في عيون المحبين  بألوان قزحية. ..لكنها لا تصمد في معظم الأحوال  ولا يستطاع أيضا في معظم الأحيان صد تلك  الأمواج الطاغية التي تغرقها في بحور الشك والغيرة والانانية والحيرة حتى يقضي عليها فتؤد ولتنتهي ويا أسفا عليها ..
بعد كل تجارب الحياة التي مرت بي والتي عاصرتها مع محبين كثر..لم أقع على علاقة استمرت الى النهاية ..وأظن أن نهاية الحب هي البداية لحب جديد..الى أن يعلن ناقوس القلب أنه ملّ من الخوض في غمار هذا الذي نسميه حبا..
أشكرك كثيرا ايتها اليمامة على هذا العصف الرائع..والذي مع كل ما زامنته في كتاباتي عن الخوض في غماره أراني اقف مكتوفة تنعقد الحروف بين اصابعي لتقف أكثر صمتا من أي وقت مرّ بي معك في هذا الحوار الراقي الرائع..

كل المودة وخالص التقدير والاحترام..

لميس الامام

----------


## اليمامة

* 

الأستاذ الفاضل / عاطف هلال
الأستاذة الغالية / لميس الامام
أشكركما من عميق قلبى على ما أفحمتمونا به عن الحب من منظوركما الخاص..ولكم جاءت مداخلاتكما ذات بهاء وحنو..إذ لن أبالغ إن قلت أنها عصفت بقلبى وكيانى..وحلقت معها فى سماوات الحب الجميلة..وهكذا تفعل بى سيرة الحب دائما وبنا جميعاً لاشكً..فتجعل كل إنسان تواق له ..مؤمناً بقيمته..يحلق معه فى أجواءه الأثيرية ..
لعلنى مدينة لك سيدتى باستدراك بسيط بخصوص ماهية الحب عندى...
فأقول أننى لا أشعر بالحب إلا من خلال طاقة رحبة جداً..وقيمة تتغنى بها الحياة كلها..قيمة يعمربها الوجود ..وينجو به الإنسان من رحلة الضياع فى بحر الأنانية ..أو بحر العدم..
هو الحب..الإبداع..وما الحب سوى إبداع..والإبداع حب.. الفعلان المستحدثان على طول المدى تحيطهما غلالة الكون الجمالية..وحب الله الكونى..ولذلك قلت انه بداخلى له توجه ميتافيزيقى..
سيدتى...
 جاء توصيفى للحب بالمعنى التجريدى الأعم  ملازماً لمكنون نفسى..
أرى أنه إذا ما أحببنا الله بإخلاص..هذا الحب الإلهى الفياض والمنزه..فإننا سنقدر بالتأكيد على أن نحب كل الوجود..كل ما حولنا...كل البشر..وكل الأحباء..كل الموجودات..ولكن سيظل ينقصنا حب أهم وأعمق ضرورة على هامش طريق مسيرتنا فى الحياة.. فلكى نتقن الحب لابد وأن يحب كل منا نفسه أولاً..ليس بالمعنى الأنانى الإنفرادى..وليس كفعل حاد ذو سطوة وغلبة..ولكن بالمعنى الفوقى الروحى..الرحب...
يعنى نحب الله.. الحب الذى يطلقنا برحابة على أنفسنا..فنقدرها..و يحررنا  بدوره من السلطوية الذاتية الأنانية لنضفى من حبنا الخلاق هذا على الكائنات الأخرى والجمادات وكل الكون..أفليست كل تلك الأشياء من صنع الله...كلها بما فيها نحن..نفخ الله فينا وفيها من روحه..فكيف لا نحب الكون كله الذى هو قبس من روح الله ...الله الذى نحبه الحب الأكبر فى حياتنا..
قاعدة حب هى سيدتى نؤسسها لأنفسنا ..تنطلق منها و إليها إشارات الحب والتوافق فيما بين النفس والله..فينتعش كل الكون فى نظرنا انتعاشة ألق..وينسال الحب على كل شىء..على الآخر..على أولادنا...على جيراننا..على الشجر..على الأفق..على التراب والأرض والليل..
هذا هو الحب سيدتى كما أراه ..يجعل الإنسان متحرراً..خلوقاً  فى عطاءه للحب واستسقاءه له..فكل طرف منا موجود فى علاقة حب ..هى علاقة مهما كانت محدودة  لأنها فى منظومة كبرى تسير تحت وطأة حب أكبر وأرحب ..لا يبتلع فيها أحد الآخر..لا يلغيه..فهو نفسه يعرف قدره فى الكون ..يعرف له رب قادر على كل شىء وبيده مقادير كل الأمور ..فلا مجال للفردانية..ولا فناء للآخر فى كيان طرف..الحب ليس هوة نسقط فيها كالصيد..أو كالطرائد..
الحب قلب يتحسس ماخلف الوجود على صفحته..نسمة وعد تحمل العاشقين إلى حيث يشمان ريح الجبل..ويملئان صدرهما بعمق من هذه الريح البرية النظيفة فتغسل أنفسهما من أى زيف..ولذا فأنا عندما أحبك ..فأنت لك مطلق الحرية ...انت إنسان بكل مافيك أقبلك كما أنت وأتعايش معك وأحبك...لا أمارس معك فعل التذمر أبداً..ولا التأفف..قادرة أنا على إحتوائك...فلا أمّل منك..أمارس فيك طقوس الرحمة والغفران ..أظل بجوارك..أحتملك حتى اللانهاية..فداخلى متسع فوق ما تتصور لك..وأنت بكل إنسانيتك التى لم تجبل على المثلية – وأنا أدرك ذلك - محل تقدير ..مارس إلى ماشاء الله منها..فلن أقلق.. فلأنك إنسان لابد وأنك ستدرك جيداً ما الذى ينبغى عليك أن تفعله معى عندما تحبنى...
صحيح أن كلمات الحب ومآزقه تستبد بنا أحياناً ..ولكن...ثق بى..فأنا أعرف كيف أراودها..فأنا وأنت لسنا سوى ذرات فى كون كبير..نحبه ونعشقه..لسنا سوى قطرات من فيض حب إلهى أكبر وأكبر..فكيف لا تقوى على أن تحبنى فى الغوغاء وكيف لا أقوى على أن أحبك فى الصعاب؟!!!!!
سأحبك كما قال الله...سأحبك  حباً هو من فيض الله..وكما يشاء الله لنا وكما يريد..وسأعمل فيك كل ضميرى وعقلى وإحساسى...صدقنى ..أنا لن أؤذيك أبداً بحبى..ولن أبتلعك..وإنما سأفضلك على نفسى تفضيلا..سأحافظ على كيانك مستقوى ومستقل..وسأبذل لأجلك من طاقة روحى يقيناً يحميك ..يحمى خصوصيتك..لأجلك وحدك..سأبذل طاقتى..وفوق ما تتصور..ولن أمارس فيك سوى المعنى المطلوب..وسأستمع إلى صوتك الداخلى النظامى إن أردت..وأنا لن أتخطى أبداً قدرى معك..
سيظل حبك بالنسبة لى رقية كائنين يلوذ كل منهما بالآخر ليكتملاً معاً..فيحى كل منهما قرينه فى مواجهة المصير الذى هو هوة تروع الظنون..وربما أوصلتنى وأوصلتك إلى الله فى النهاية..ولكننى أبداً لن أجعلك تتلاشى فىّ وتذوب..
سأحبك بالحق..الحق الذى أنزله الله وأراده لنا..ولذا فأنا سأتركك لقناعتك..فكيف ستصل للحق إن لم تكن لديك قناعة وحرية وإرادة؟
...................
سيدتى...
جنحت ربما..وكم كان من الصعب أن أكبح جماح نفسى فى هذا الصدد..هى خواطر اعترتنى فجأة على سيرة الحب والمحبين...خرجت منى مرتجلة ربما....مرتحلة إلى أبعد نهاية...حلتها حلة لم قد لايفهمها بشر...ولم ألمسها فى الحقيقة حتى اليوم سيدتى..
وطيلة الوقت كم أشعر بالشقاء فوق هذا الكوكب..ولكننى أعيش..متشبثة بحبى الكونى..ولكن على من يفيض أكثر؟؟..غطى فيضه كل ما حولى ولا يزال يفيض...
...استاذى القدير..عاطف هلال..
استوقفتى عبارتك " العشق فى جميع أحواله مع الإختلاف الحتمى للطبع والدماغ والمشاعر هو تداخل عارض بين شيئين أو أكثر دون ذوبان أو اندماج "..
تأملتها كثيراً..بل وتماهيت فيها سيدى..فكلمة " عارض " شحذت انتباهى بالكامل..لمست فيما يبدو وتيرتى الحساسة.. لتوحى لى أن العشق إحساس فجائى يبزغ فجأة قبالتنا كالمارد...حالة خاصة جداً لا تتكرر فى حياة الإنسان على مستوى البشر وليس على مستوى الكون..تلك الحالة التى تجعل الإنسان وكأنه واجهه قرينه..لقى نفسه التائهة فى الغياهب..وصل لعمق شعور مريح مهدىء برق فجأة فى داخله فاستعذب حلاوته..قد يبقى..قد يفلت من جديد..ويظل الإنسان به شغوفاً به ..منتظراً له..عله يلاقيه مرة أخرى أو يصادفه ..وربما يبحث عنه لا يكل ولا يمل على أمل أن يروى ظمأه  ولو لثانية من ذلك السكر الذى صادفه وتوافق معه  لأقصى درجة..وهنا يبرز الحب الكونى..العشق الإلهى  الذى يكون كالواحة..واحة أمان وسلام ..ملاذ لن يهجر الإنسان أبداً على حين غرة..فهو يستظل  فيها من هجيره متى شاء ووقتما شاء...وهى – تلك الواحة – تعويض إلهى مجانى...لا يتخلى عن الإنسان أبداً وفيه من الحلاوة ما يعادل أضعاف مضاعفة عشقه الذى انفلت منه..أفلا يكفى هذا لنحب الكون كله؟
عبارتك سيدى بالمعنى النبيل..وبالمعنى الحقيقى للكلمة تصور أن العاشق أو الحبيب هو كيان لا يسحق الآخر فيه  أبداً ومهما كان توغل العاطفة فى كيانه..
وأنا أرى أن الإنسان منا يصل لذروة عشقه أو حبه عندما يستمتع بمرأى كيان الآخر منغمساً فيه ولكن دون إنسحاق..بوعى وإختيار وإنتقاء..ويستلزم هذا الفعل إرادة وحرية..بعيداً عن أفخاخ المادة ذات القدرة الهائلة على الإمتصاص..وخاصة أننا إذا ما إندمجنا وانسحقنا تماماً فى الآخر..لن نجد حب الله فينا..سيتلاشى... فالإنسان الذى يصر على سحق الآخر فيه هو إنسان مادى..إنسان ضيق..يحتاج لأن ينفتح على الكون ليستشعر الحب الذى أراده الله أن يكون..
وكما ذكرت سيدى وأتفق معك عين الإتفاق على أننا يجب أن نحب كما قال الله..وكما أراد لنا..
....
وعلى صعيد آخر أتفق معك سيدتى لميس الامام على الحب والمحبة..المحبة شعورا أكثر رحابة وعمومية بينما الحب شعور أكثر خصوصية..والحقيقة أننى لا أفصلهما وإنما أحس أن الحب داخل المحبة ولابد أن يكون جزء منها وتحت تصرفها حتى تحميه وتحافظ عليه..أما هذا الحب الذى يسير على رأسه بمفرده مرتجلاً..فأنا أخشى عليه سيدتى من طاقة الإمتصاص ومن أن تبتلعه تلك الهوة السوداء داخل كل منا...فدعيه آمناً داخل المحبة...
أما التداعيات الحسية للحب فهى فى نظرى لا تتعدى كونها نتائج أخيرة لعاطفة منتشية مستشراه  فى جزيئاتنا..نتائج قد تكون محطة الوصول اللا نهائية..ولكنها محطة ممتعة ..مهمة..تزداد ثراء وضياء فى كل مرة نصل إليها..فهى فى كل مرة تستعد لإستقبالنا بشكل أروع وأسطع من المرة الفائتة..فى كل مرة تكون نقطة الوصول إليها أقوى  والإنطلاق منها أكثر عذاباً ..أفعال شديدة الحبكة والتأثير ومع كل ذلك تتسم بالتلقائية والفطرية التى تكاد تكون مجردة تماماً عن الزينات والتكلفات..والأنوار الشديدة الإثارة..
لعلنا نحتاج سيدتى إلى أن نفهم الحب كما يجب أن يكون..وليس كما يحدث اليوم من تشويه لمعالمه ..من اتخاذه وسيلة جنسية بحتة..مروراً باستخدامه ككارت بلانش  وقت اللزوم أو على طول الخط لآداء مهمات محددة..إلى اعتباره وسيلة استدراج لإشباع فضول طرف تجاه آخر..
الحب هو حاجة للإبداع..والإبداع يستلزم الحب..والإثنان يصلا بنا إلى الله...
هو عاطفة فى أرقى حالاتها وأصدقها لابد وأن تكون مفعلة تلقائياً بفعل الإبداع هذا وما الإبداع سوى عمارة وبناء..حق..معرفة...إرادة..حرية ووعى..تفوق..طاقة وتطهير ..وتلك التوصيفات جميعها هى التى أرادها الله لنا عندما خلق آدم وحواء..وتركهما ليعرفا بالحق..وأطلق لهما إبليس لتبدأ رحلة الصراع من أجل الوصول للحق ..بالقناعة..وليس بالحتمية..
لتعمر الأرض ونصير خلفاء الله فيها..وكلما تقدمنا وارتقينا بالحق أيضاً..كلما قاربنا الوصول لله نفسه..ويالها من نهاية معجزة...
........
فيما يتعلق بالإحساس سيدتى..أخبرينى ماهو أصعب شعور واجهتيه؟ 
ودعينى أنتقل بك إلى بعد آخر..أو هوة أخرى نتلاقى فيها...لأسال لميس الامام عن الموت..
ماذا ترين فى الموت..وهل لديك خوف منه سيدتى؟
*





[/SIZE]

----------


## atefhelal

قدمت لنا اليمامة فى مداخلتها الأخيرة طبقا دسما للغاية وضعته بحب وكرم وذكاء على مائدة لميس الإمام .. وكونته من خلاصة مشاعرها وأحاسيسها التى حاولت أن تسموا بها على مايعايشه الإنسان الحالى من معاناة مع نفسه ومع الآخر فى الزمن الحالى ، وعلى سوء مايتنفسه من مناخ خانق لإنطلاق الطبع الصادق ولحرية الإرادة .. 
وسوف أنتقى من هذا الطبق بعض عبارات وجدتها تتناسب مع تكوين معدتى العاطفية والعقلية ... علما بأننى أرى ومنذ زمن طويل كل حكمة الأجيال فى عبارة قالها فيلسوف : بأن عظماء العقول هم عظماء العواطف أيضا ... ومنذ أن قرأت هذا القول ، وأنا أحاول الإرتقاء بالعقل وتحريره على أمل الإرتقاء بالعاطفة وتحريرها ...
قالت اليمامة : أن الحب يجعل الإنسان متحررا .. خلوقا فى عطائه .. ( وهذا هو الحب الصحيح فى رأيى أيضا ) . ثم قالت : فأنا عندما أحبك ... لاأمارس معك فعل التذمر أبدا .. ولا التأفف (أى أن الطاعة والتجاوب - فى رأيها - هى نتاج للحب الصحيح ، وهو رأيى أيضا) . ثم قالت : سأحبك كما قال الله .. سأحبك حبا هو من فيض الله .. وهذا يعادل القول : بأنها سوف تحب له ماتحبه لنفسها .. 
وتذكرت بيتا من قصيدة غناها عبد الوهاب يقول :


*وماالحب إلا طاعة وتجاوب .. .. وإن أكثروا أوصافه والمعانيا*

أى أن الطاعة هى نتاج الحب ، أو أن الحب نتاجه الطاعة ، والطاعة فى جميع أحوالها هى نتيجة للإيمان أو للإقتناع أو لهما معا ، وهى اختيار لايشوبه إكراه ، وهى تسليم عن اتفاق وعن صفاء ونقاء . وعكس الطاعة هو الإنقياد قهرا وإكراها ، أو جهلا وغباءً ، أو خوفا واستعبادا .
وإن كانت طاعة الإنسان لربه هى نتيجة للإيمان والعقيدة ، والعقيدة من اليقينيات الشخصية البحتة، فإن طاعة الإنسان لإنسان آخر هى نتيجة للحب والإتفاق والإقتناع ، وطاعة المجتمع لأولى الأمر هى نتيجة للإقتناع بما يقدمه أولى الأمر من يقينيات منطقية وعملية يتفقون عليها ويقتنعون بها وهى بالمعنى السياسى إتفاق الأغلبية . والإسلام قد قيّد حق الطاعة فى الشأنين الأخيرين بالمعروف .
والطاعة فى المعجم الوجيز .. طاع له طوعا : أتاه طائعا سهلا ؛ والطاعة : هى التسليم والموافقة عن حب وتجاوب .. وتطوع للشيئ : زاوله اختيارا . وفى "لسان العرب" .. الطوع هو نقيض الكره ، مثل إفعل ذلك طوعا أو كرها بمعنى طائعا أو كارها . قال تعالى : " ثم استوى إلى السماء وهى دخان فقال لها وللأرض إئتيا طوعا أو كرها قالتا أتينا طائعين "

----------


## atefhelal

> ......
> 
> .............. 
> 
> حبيب القلب
> 
> 
> أحـبــيــب الــقَـلْـبِ وسُــؤدَدُهُ ****ومُـــقَـرِّحُ جَــفْــنِـي مُـسْـهـِدُهُ
> 
> ...


هى أحلى موسيقى أحب أن أسمعها وأطرب لها ، وأعتقد طبقا لمعلوماتى المتواضعة القديمة أنها من بحر الخبب (وأرجو تصحيح معلوماتى إن كانت غير صحيحة) ، مثل معظم الشعر الأندلسى ... على وزن ماغنته فيروز من العصر الأندلسى للشاعر الحصرى القيروانى :


*ياليل الصبٌّ متى غده ** أقيام الساعةِ موعده*


*رقـد السمـار وأرَّقه ** أَسـفٌ للبين يردده*


*كَلِفٌ بغزال ذى هَيَفٍ ** خوف الواشين يُشرده*


*نصبت عيناى له شركا ** فى النوم فعز تصيده*


*يامن جحدت عيناه دمى ** وعلى خديه تورده*


*خداك قد اعترفا بدمى ** فعلام جفونك تجحده* 


ومثل ماغناه عبد الوهاب لأمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى من بحر الخبب :

مضنـاك جفاه مرقده ** وبكاه ورحّـم عوده


حيران القلب معذبه ** مقروح الجـفن مسهده


يستهوى الوُرقة تأوهه ** ويذيب الصخر تنهده


ويناجى النجم ويتعبه ** ويقـيم اللـيل ويقعده


الحسن حلفت بيوسفه ** والصـورة أنه مفرده


وتمنت كل مقطعة يدها ** لو تبـعث تشهـده


جحدت عيناك زكى دمى ** أكذلك خدك يجحده


قد عز شهودى إذ رمتا ** فأشرت لخدك أشهده


بينى فى الحب وبينك ما ** لايقدر واش يفسده


مابال العازل يفتح لى ** باب السلوان وأوصده


ويقول تكاد تجن به ** فأقول وأوشـك أعبـده


مولاى وروحى فى يده ** قد ضيعها سلمت يده


ناقوس القلب يدق له ** وحنايا الأضلع معـبده


قسما بثنـايا لؤلؤها ** قسم الياقوت منضـده 


ماخنت هواك .................... (مش فاكر الباقى)

----------


## لميس الامام

أشكرك غاليتي اليمامة على هذه الاستفاضة المليئة بالتفاصيل التي تزودت منها بالحوار المتبادل بيننا بالفائدة والاستمتاع..فهي تنم عن فهم ووعي لهذه العاطفة الرفيعة السامية..
واعذريني لتقصيري في الافاضة فإن الوقت ما عاد يسمح لي بالمكوث أمام الجهاز الا بما ندر لكثرة الانشغالات الحياتية العملية منها والمنزلية.

وأخص أيضا بشكري الاستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال على مساهماته الرائعه ومداخلاته الجميلة لتدخل فيضا من المعرفة الى مداركنا جميعا..
وأود أن ألفت النظر الى أنني قد قمت بدراسة منذ فترة حول قصيدة  الشاعر الحصري القيرواني " يا ليل الصب متى غده؟" في قاعة الصالون الادبي ومعارضة هذه القصيدة من قبل شعراء كثر..من أبرزهم امير الشعراء أحمد شوقي وقصيدة " مضناك جفاه مرقده" التي عارض بها قصيدة يا ليل الصب متى غده الدادية..
واعذرني فلست ببحور الشعر بضليعة ..

لكم جزيل الشعر والتقدير والى حديث عن الاحساس والموت...

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

سؤالك: "فيما يتعلق بالإحساس سيدتى..أخبرينى ماهو أصعب شعور واجهتيه؟"

أنا شخصيا أعرف الاحساس كما يلي: "الإحساس إنه هذا المزيج المتناقض من المشاعر والصفات التي تكتنف وتتحلى بها النفس ، "مركزها العقل والقلب معا"، تنصب منها ينابيع فياضة داخل النفس الانسانية  بشتى التنقاضات من الخير والشر الحب والكره،  الجمال والقبح ، العدل والظلم،  السعادة والكآبة ، اللذة وانعدامها ، الشبع والجوع ، الارتواء والعطش، الأخذ والعطاء ، الكرم والبخل، الفرح *والترح*، كل هذا وأكثر اختص معظمها بها الله سبحانه وتعالى الإنسان ونظمها داخله..ولكن الانسان حاد عن بعضها وغالى في الآخر..
*وسؤالك الذي تضمن سؤالك الأول : "أخبرينى ماهو أصعب شعور واجهتيه؟"*

أقول فيه :

كانت هناك ثلاث تجارب -على الصعيد الشخصي- صعبة مليئة بالاحاسيس المؤلمة جدا والتي مررت بها في حياتي وأنا التي تؤمن بأن الأقدار من صنع الإله عز وجل ولكن التماهي فيها في لحظة وقوعها تجربة مريرة صعب التحلي بالصبر في لحظة وقوعها -عن غير وعي -  فالفاجعة كما نتصورها نحن بني البشر الطبيعين تكون فوق تحملنا حين ذاك ولكن وبمرور الأيام وبالصبر الذي يسبله الله على قلوبنا وأنفسنا - يخفف مصابنا بالفواجع ليستحيل خضوعاً واستسلاماَ  لمشيئة  الله كلية  خضوعا واستسلاما لا تهزهما ريح .

*هذا الإحساس الملوء ترحا وهو الفقد بالموت وهو حديث جار التحدث فيه لاحقا  .* 

كانت هذه التجارب قد أتتني وأنا بكامل وعيي ونضجي في هذا العقد من العمر عندما فارقنا بالموت حفيدي البكر "عبد العزيز" وهو ان شاء الله عند الله شفيعا لوالديه ولمن أحبه..فقد لازمته منذ فترة ولادته الى حين تكفينه..ومواراته التراب..حفيدي كان ابن موت كما يقال وقد كانت عليه سمات الجمال الرباني والضياء النوراي ولكنه كان جمالا صامتا صمت ونوار لينير له ظلمة القبر ان شاء الله .....لكن الذي آلمني أكثر هو ذلك الخطأ الطبي الذي مارسه الطبيب ليحيا ذلك الصغير بيننا ضعيفا بلا حراك لا يملك إلا الاحساس اللإرادي الذي يبقيه حيا .. الى أن خبت أنفاسه رويدا رويدا ليودى بحياته باكرا.. " إني أومن بما كتب الله لعبد العزيز حفيدي ، وراضية بقضاء الله وقدره ولكني في الوقت ذاته استنكر على بعض الأطباء الاهمال والوقوع في أخطاء طبية تفضي الى الموت..

وثانيهما فقد الوالدة رحمها الله بالموت أيضا ..إن الموت أمر محتوم على بني آدم وكل مخلوقات الله تعالى عز وجل ...لا  اعتراض عليه لأنه من ناموس الدنيا لعبورها برزخ يفضي الى الآخرة..ولكنها لحظات ما زالت تتقد داخلي فقد فارقتنا الغالية وأنا بعيدة عنها لم التمس رضاها الاخير..فقدتها وبفقدها شعرت وقطعة من قلبي تسبح في الفضاء تلحق بها رحم الله امي وأمهات المسلمين جميعا.

أما ثالثهما وقد وافاه الموت بعد والدتي بعشرين يوما من شهر رمضان قبل الماضي  ولم تكن ألام فراق الوالدة قد بردت.. هو فراق العزيز الغالي رفيق عمري الذي احسبه بمقدار ما عشته معه فهو الذي فارقنا وبفراقه انتهت في داخلي حلقات شعورية خاصة لم يبقى منها سوى أساور من ذكريات أقتات عليها عندما أنبش في مقبرة الذاكرة لأعيد إليها الحياة ولأرسم على شفاهي شبه ابتسامة فقط لآنني بها احيي ما مات وما أصبح مجرد ذكريات..رحمه الله تعالى وغفر له وللمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات..

----------


## لميس الامام

*الموت!!!!!!!!*

قبل أن ابدأ رحلة الحديث عن الموت ..أود أن أشهد الله تعالى ثم اشهدك بأني لا أهاب الموت أبدا..وأنا دائمة الانتظار له محاولة مني التزود بكل مؤونة يرضاها الله تكون لي عملا صالحا في ميزان حسناتي بإذنه تعالى بالابتعاد قدر الامكان عن كل عمل من أجله ان يكون علي وبالا في الآخرة ،  دائمة الانتظارر للموت في كل لحظة من لحظات حياتي التي  لا تشغلني فيها  الدنيا  عن ذكر الله تعالى بمشاغلها اليومية ...فالموت هو المقر العابر للاخرة ، حيث الواحة الآمنة بعد الضياع  ..أسأل الله   أن يتقبل مني ومن سائر المسلمين الصالحين عملي وأعمالهم وأن يهديني ويهديهم وأن يغفر لي خطايايا ولهم خطاياهم  وأن يقوني على الاستمرار بتحصيل ما ادخرته وأدخره لآخرتي ..فمن منا لم يتصارع مع هذه الحياة الدنيا ظانا بأنها خالدة..من منا بني البشر لم تغرره هذه الحياة الدنيا بزخرفها ومتعتها الزائلة؟ كلٌ مرّ وسيمر  بهذا الصراع إما للذود عن الظلم والقهر ودرء الفقر والحاجة  وإما للاستزادة من متعها .. كل حسب الطريق الذي يقرره لنفسه .." والنفس أمارة بالسوء" إ-لا ما ندر - لأننا في النهاية بشرا..خلقنا في دار، ينشط  فيها الخير والشر في طريقين متوازيين لا يلتقيان ابدا...ولكن اختيار مسلكهما هو الفاصل وهو الفاروق يوم الحساب.

بالفهم والإيمان الصحيح نصل الى حقائق مسلَّم بها في دنيانا وأخرانا  -ديناَ ودنيا- ..وبهذا الايمان نصل الى سلوك فاضل يضمن لنا الفوز بقبول قضاء الله وقدره ومن  الموت بالدرجة الأولى .." *فراق هذه الدنيا * "لتبدأ الرحلة الى عوالم لا نعرف من مفادها إلآ ما كان التأكيد عليه في العديد من الآيات القرآنية والكثير من الاحاديث الشريفة في ساحة الحق المطلق الذي يوجد لدى البعض من بني البشر لمن وراءه  طلب للستزادة بالمعرفة لما لهذا الموقف العظيم من اهمية قصوى ، هذا الموقف العظيم الذي يقف امامه كل مخلوق بشري فوق هذه الأرض الفانية  مكتوف الأيدي إلآ من الحث على العمل من أجله والتزود من أجله استثمارا من هذه الدنيا كمؤشر للربط الواضح بين  اليقين الايماني والمعرفي والعمل الصالح..واجتناب الكبائر.

الموت بالمفهوم البشري الضعيف أنه حالة ينفصل فيها الانسان عن هذه الدنيا بكليته بفراق أحبائه ومريدوه الى حيث لا عودة..روح عن جسد..
وأنا بمفهومي عن قدر الله ،  لدي يقين تام بأنه انتهاء رحلة الانسان من على وهاد الدنيا ، هذا الانتهاء الذي  ليس إلا بداية لحياة أفضل أو أتعس بكثير كل حسب عمله ، وحسب كيفية انفاقه عمره فوق عرض الحياة الدنيا التي هي باب العبور الى عالم أفضل جعله الله تعالى فوزا للصالحين المتقين الذين عرفوا الله حق قدره أو باب جحيم منتظر للأشقياء منهم.

 لإنسان ومهما علت مداركه لن يصل الى ماهية الموت .. فعلم الموت يتعدى مفهومنا عنه الى ما وراء الطبيعة كثيرون عَّرفوا الموت على أنه  جسر  يعبر بالانسان من معبر الدنيا ..معبر البؤس والضراء الى معبر الجنان  أو الجحيم  لكل حسب عمله. أو كمعبر يخرج به الانسان من سجن الدنيا الواسعة الى قصور النعيم عند الله سبحانه وتعالى جزاءا  أو الى سجن خالد فيه العذاب عقابا.. ◄


وللتوصل الى العلم الصحيح والمعرفة السديدة يعتمد الاسلام  كدين وعقيدة بأن كل نفس ذائقة الموت ويسير من خلاله على منهج واضح المعالم، ومعرفة يقصدها الاسلام بمفهوم شامل له الجوانب المعرفية التي أتاح لنا الله بمعرفتها والتي يشملها القرآن العظيم والأحاديث الشريفة الصحيحة والقدسية  كلها بما فيهما من مبشرات ومحاذير لسلوك بني البشر وغيره من المخلوقات التي لا نراها  ولكننا نؤمن بها كخلق خلقه الله قبل ان يخلق الانسان  لعبادةالله وحده  ( وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبودن)   بهذا الفهم والإيمان الصحيح نصل الى حقائق مسلم بها في دنيانا وأخرانا  ديناَ ودنيا وآخرة.. والحث على العمل من أجله والتزود من أجله استثمارا من هذه الدنيا بمؤشر للربط الواضح بين  اليقين الايماني والمعرفي بالعمل الصالح..واجتناب الكبائر.
وبهذا الايمان نصل الى سلوك فاضل يضمن للانسان الفوز بقبول قضاء الله وقدره وهو الموت والعمل عليه قبل اتيان أمر الله تعالى به لفراق هذه الدنيا ومن فيها وما عليها  لتبدأ الرحلة الى عوالم لا نعرف من مفادها إلآ ما كان التأكيد عليه في العديد من الآيات القرآنية والكثير من الاحاديث الشريفة في ساحة الحق المطلق الذي دائما ما يجتهد به لاستزادة ما وراءه طلبا لحقائق علمية تساعد كما يخيل إليهم لمعرفة ما هي الموت وما بعد الموت هذا الموقف العظيم الذي يمر به كل مخلوق فوق هذه الأرض الفانية  
الذي خلقه الله  من خلق الأنسان وغيره من المخلوقات  سلوك الانسان ونواياه في الدنيا والتي تصب في نهاية المطاف ..

----------


## اليمامة

*
أشكر أستاذى القدير / عاطف هلال على تعقيبه الثرى..وشىء زادنى شرف إن توافق إحساسى فى بعض مناطقه مع مزاجك العاطفى والنفسى سيدى..ممتنة لإطلالتك البهية..وأتمنى ألا تحرمنا منها أبداً إن شاء الله...
أعود لربوعك الخضراء سيدتى والتى تلقى لنا أطيب الثمر..والحقيقة أن إستطرادك كان موجع..وهذا هو حال إحساسك الصادق خاصة عندما يكون مغموساً بالوجع..ينتقل إلينا بنفس درجة الصدق والشفافية..
قلبى معك ..ما ألّم بك بالفعل كان شعوراً صعباً ثقيلاً من خلال المواقف الثلاث التى أوردتيها لنا فى معرض حديثك عن الإحساس والموت..ضربات قاسية متوالية ..مرصودة ...نعم سيدتى مرصودة..وإنما رصدها الله ليصطافك..ولأنه يحبك..أرادها الله لك ليقوى إيمانك ويختبر قوة صبرك ورضائك بقدره وقضائه..
وهاهى النتيجة سيدتى كانت عارمة وصارخة عندما* 


> أود أن أشهد الله تعالى ثم اشهدك بأني لا أهاب الموت أبدا..وأنا دائمة الانتظار له محاولة مني التزود بكل مؤونة يرضاها الله تكون لي عملا صالحا في ميزان حسناتي بإذنه تعالى


*..لا تتصورى كم كان اعترافاً مهيباً..ينضح بقوة صاحبته..وعمق إيمانها وشجاعتها الخلقية والأدبية..كلمات ليست كالكلمات وإنما كانت طاقات تدغدغ فينا برغم قوتها أحاسيس الوجل والضعف والخوف من الموت...تناجى فينا إعمال الخير والحق والترفع..تزودنا بنفحات إيمانية خالدة..تقول لنا أن الموت آت لاشك فإن كان ولابد من إستقباله ..فدعونا نستقبله بترفع وببأس..
الحمد لله إن وهبك الله مثل هذا التوجه الإيمانى العزيز..ليستنفر روحك  سيدتى ويجعلها أكثر بأساً وصلابه على تحمل موجعات القدر لك..فتصمدين وتستمرين وتعيشين...وهذه هى الحياة كما يجب أن ندركها...متغيرة..زائلة وفانية.. لا تسير فى خطوط متوازية ..لا تبقى على حال ولا على أحد..لن يحمينا من غوائلها سوى يقيننا وإيماننا بقضاء الله وقدره ورحمته فينا وفيها..
ونعم سيدتى وألف نعم..أنا الأخرى أرى فى الموت إمتداد لحياة أخرى ربما أكثر رحابة وسعة وبراءة..أرى الموت متداخل فى نسيج الحياة نفسها بشكل يصعب علىّ حجبه وفصلة ومعاملته كمفردة خارجة..شاردة...فهو مفردة من مفراداتها المتعددة الكثيرة الملتصقة فيها للأبد..
وفى النهاية تبق أعمالنا وروحنا التى قد تجعل منا خالدين فى النفوس أو فانيين بالفعل..
رحم الله أعزائك وأسكنهم جنة الرفدوس الأعلى إن شاء الله..
دعينى أنتقل بك من هذا الإحساس الموغل فى الحداد..وأسألك عن الأمكنة..
حدثينى عن الأمكنة سيدتى وما تتركه من أثر فى نفسك..أى الأمكنة تركت داخلك احساس معلم لا ينطفىء؟
أى الأمكنة تفضلين وتحبين؟
أى الأمكنة زرتى؟
وأى مكان تفضله لميس الامام لها وحدها..لتبق فيه وحيدة..تستجر ربما الأمان والذكريات والنشوى..تراجع نفسها ربما..تكتب ربما..مكان يبق لها وحدها وتراه بإحساس مختلف؟
*





[/SIZE]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*السلام عليكم أهل النور...

معذرة لتأخر مداخلتي هذه ... فالأحق أن تكون ترحيباً يليق بالموضوع وآله... لا تعقيباً لن يزيد الموضوع رقياً، ولن ينقصه روعة.

شموسٌ كثيرة أشرقت في فكري ووجداني بقراءة هذا الحوار...

أتخير منها...

"شرفٌ لي أن أنتمي لأمة فيها من يجرون مثل هذا الحوار"

فتحية تقدير وإكبار لكل من شارك فيه.*

----------


## اليمامة

> *السلام عليكم أهل النور...
> 
> معذرة لتأخر مداخلتي هذه ... فالأحق أن تكون ترحيباً يليق بالموضوع وآله... لا تعقيباً لن يزيد الموضوع رقياً، ولن ينقصه روعة.
> 
> شموسٌ كثيرة أشرقت في فكري ووجداني بقراءة هذا الحوار...
> 
> أتخير منها...
> 
> "شرفٌ لي أن أنتمي لأمة فيها من يجرون مثل هذا الحوار"
> ...


 *
أستاذى العزيز أيمن رشدى
 الشرف لنا سيدى و تواجدك هو الرائع
وتغمرنى السعادة والله لما وقع فى نفسك من هذا الحوار
ولكن دعنى أهمس فى أذنك..حضر نفسك..علشان الدور جاى قريباً عليك
هههههههههه
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ...ورمضان كريم..*

----------


## اليمامة

*لميس الامام فى عيون ابناء مصر..و..*سوما.. :36 4 5: 







*
أ. لميس ,,
من أروع الأقلام ,,,,,,,,, لديها قدرة فى ترجمة المشاعر للكلمات معبرة جدااااااااااااا ,,
قلمها يعبر عن قلبها الحنون المحب ,,,,, فهى أديبة وشاعرة من الزمن الجميل ....... وتجعل الزمن جميل بجمال حروفها وكلماتها ..!!
أ. لميس ,, من الأقلام التى تحب ان تتابعها لأنك تثق انك معها ستتذوق وجبة دسمة ومن أروع وأجمل ما يكون فى الأدب والخواطر ..
أستاذتى الفاضلة ,, لكِ كل التقدير والأحترام والمودة ..
*

----------


## لميس الامام

> *السلام عليكم أهل النور...
> 
> معذرة لتأخر مداخلتي هذه ... فالأحق أن تكون ترحيباً يليق بالموضوع وآله... لا تعقيباً لن يزيد الموضوع رقياً، ولن ينقصه روعة.
> 
> شموسٌ كثيرة أشرقت في فكري ووجداني بقراءة هذا الحوار...
> 
> أتخير منها...
> 
> "شرفٌ لي أن أنتمي لأمة فيها من يجرون مثل هذا الحوار"
> ...



الاستاذ الرقيق أيمن رشــــــــدي 

أهلا بك ومرحبا معنا ضيفا جميلا حول مائدة الأدب ..اولا اسمحلي أن اقول لك Its never too late طالما أن الحوار ما زال قائما والمادئدة معدة بأطباق اليمامة الشهية ومقبلاتها ..فأنت دائما على الرحب والسعة في أي وقت ولم يكن تواجدك متأخرا أبدا..فطلتك اضفت طبقا له مذاق آخر..مرحبا بك مرة أخرى
وأشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وإن نمَّت فإنما تنم عن صدق قائلها..
بانتظارك اخي أيمن ولا بد أن نأتي للزيارة حتما بإذن الله..

مودتي 

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

*الغالية ســــــوما



يا أهلا ويا سهلا بطلتك الجميلة 
تبقين ذات ذوق رفيع في التعبير
عن داخلك وأبقى ممتنة لك دوما
وسعادتي بالغة بتواجدك معنا 
وإطراء يعلو به رأسي عاليا
فهو بلا شك شهادة أعتز بها
من زميلة رائعة من أبناء مصر 

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير وشرفتينا حقيقة..

مودتي وتقديري

لميس الامام*

----------


## لميس الامام

الغالية اليمامة...........اهلا بك مجددا يا غاليتي وأسعد الله مساءك بكل الخير

آسفة على إضفاء الحزن على ردي السابق عن الاحساس بالتجارب الصعبة التي مررت بها
وعن حديث الموت الذي قال عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " اذكروا هادم الملذات" 
فتذكر الموت خصوصا عبر تجارب مرت بنا يذكرنا دائما بأن نكون على استعداد تام للقاءه
فقط وودت أن أذكر لك شيئا مر بي في طريق حياتي ..كنت بالفعل ارهب الموت الى درجة الموت نفسه
وقد كتبت في قاعة القصة القصيرة قصة عن ذلك الكابوس  الذي لاحقني ليلة بأكملها ..أقول كابوسا
لانني في حينها لم أكن افكر به الا والخوف يعتريني ..وكنت شابة في مقتبل العمر..
ولكن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد استجاب لي دعائي في إحدى ليالي القدر ..فقد كنت قد سئمت الخوف والرعب 
من مجرد ذكره..والحمدلله أصبح لدي كتب كثيرة أقرأها عن ما قبل وما بعد الموت واستمريت على قراءة القرآن والذكر والدعاء  فاتعظت  بأمره تعالى فكما قال الله عزّ وجلّ " ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب"
وقد حصل والحمدلله ..

سأقوم بالرد طبعا ان شاء الله على سؤال حوارك ..عندما أجهز من كتابته ..قريبا ان شاء الله 
وعلى فكرة: ردك لم يظهر لي بتاتا الا ما اقتبسته من حديثي ..لا أدري هل هذه المشكلة لها علاقة بالتنسيق؟
على الرغم مني اني قرأت رد سوما والاستاذ أيمن رشدي ولكني مع استخدام الرد مع اقتباس استطعت ان أقرأ ما جاء في تعقيبك وجزاك الله كل الخير غاليتي عى مشاركتك آلاما مرت بي وتركت في نفسي اثرا بالغا لا ينسى..

لك مني كل التقدير والامتنان..

لميس الامام

----------


## سوما

*أ. جيهان ,, فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدااااااااااا ,, تسلمى من كل شر 
اليمامة ,,ندى ,, مجهود  ومدخلات من أجمل ما يكون ,, حقيقى مميزة وجعلتى الموضوع مميز بجمال أسلوبك ,,
أ. لميس ,, حقيقى أستمعت جدااااااااااااا بكلماتك وردودك المميزة والقوية ,,,,,, دمتِ بكل عافية وخير وسعادة ..*
وكل عام والجميع بخير وعافية  .. :M (32):

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> ولكن دعنى أهمس فى أذنك..حضر نفسك..علشان الدور جاى قريباً عليك
> هههههههههه
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ...ورمضان كريم..*


*ابنتي الفاضلة / اليمامة

أشكرك لرقة الرد وجماله...

وأشكرك جداً لهذا التنبيه... وفعلاً أنا جاهز... للهروب إلى بلاد واق الواق بمجرد استدعائي للموضوع.

اللهم إلاّ إذا كنت ستمهليني 6-7 شهور للإجابة على كل سؤال.

يا بنيتي... "رحم الله امرءاً عرف قدر نفسه".

أما همستي لك فهي: أنا لا أعرف الذكي من إجاباته... بل من أسئلته... ولقد تفوقتِ في هذا المضمار... بارك الله لك، ورضي عنك، وأرضاك.*




> اولا اسمحلي أن اقول لك Its never too late طالما أن الحوار ما زال قائما والمادئدة معدة بأطباق اليمامة الشهية ومقبلاتها ..فأنت دائما على الرحب والسعة في أي وقت ولم يكن تواجدك متأخرا أبدا.


*أستاذتنا الفاضلة / لميس الإمام

جزاك الله كل الخير لما تبدينه من ود وسماحة، تتمين بهما هرم السمو الإنساني الذي بنته كل مداخلاتك وردودك... لكن اسمحيلي... لا يصح إلا الصحيح.*

*والآن؛ عندي تساؤل للأختين الفاضلتين صاحبتي الموضوع، وهو أيضاً استئذان من الضيفة الراقية...

هل مسموح للأعضاء بطرح أسئلتهم هنا مباشرة؟ أم ترون الأفضل إرسالها أولاً لإحدى صاحبتي الموضوع؛ لضمان التناسق الموضوعي، وعدم التكرار؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> ابنتي الفاضلة / اليمامة
> 
> أشكرك لرقة الرد وجماله...
> 
> وأشكرك جداً لهذا التنبيه... وفعلاً أنا جاهز... للهروب إلى بلاد واق الواق بمجرد استدعائي للموضوع.
> 
> اللهم إلاّ إذا كنت ستمهليني 6-7 شهور للإجابة على كل سؤال.
> 
> يا بنيتي... "رحم الله امرءاً عرف قدر نفسه".
> ...


*
والدى العزيز..وأستاذى الفاضل / أيمن رشدى..
اللهجة الحانية من وراء كلماتك أسرتنى..شكراً لكل دفقات الأمان والثقة هذه يا سيدى..وأتمنى كل ما أتمنى أن أكون كما صورتنى وسأرتقى حتماً بنفسى أكثر فأكثر حتى أكون كذلك..وأظل عند حسن ظنك إن شاء الله..
أمعقول أن يقول الأستاذ أيمن رشدى فى هذا المضمار "رحم الله يا بنيتى امرءاً عرف قدرنفسه"؟
قدرك عالى عندنا يا سيدى..والكل يشهد بذلك ..وهذه العبارة وإن خرجت...فهى لا تنم سوى عن حسن خلقك الجم وتواضعك..ربنا يبارك فيك..
وبرضو جهز نفسك..لا تراجع ولا إستسلام..هههههههههه
أما بخصوص سؤال حضرتك..فأنا شخصياً لا أحب البروتوكولات شديدة التعقيد..وأحب التصرف المباشر الطبيعى لأنه ربما وأثناء الفعل المباشر هذا تتولد لمحة صدق وإبداع غير مرتب لها..كانت محض صدفة من العقل الشاعر جداً ..وفى هذه الحالة المكسب سيكون لنا بالتأكيد..ألس كذلك؟؟
ننتظر سؤالك هنا مباشرة يا سيدى..نريد أن نتفاجىء..وما أجمل المفاجآت..منك..
أشكرك جزيل الشكر..
وتقبل منى أسمى آيات التقدير والإحترام...*

----------


## اليمامة

> *أ. جيهان ,, فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدااااااااااا ,, تسلمى من كل شر 
> اليمامة ,,ندى ,, مجهود  ومدخلات من أجمل ما يكون ,, حقيقى مميزة وجعلتى الموضوع مميز بجمال أسلوبك ,,
> أ. لميس ,, حقيقى أستمعت جدااااااااااااا بكلماتك وردودك المميزة والقوية ,,,,,, دمتِ بكل عافية وخير وسعادة ..*
> وكل عام والجميع بخير وعافية  ..


 *
سوماااااااااا...ألطف كائن على وجه على الأرض تقريباً..
ههههههههه..أليس كذلك؟
تقبلى محبتى ومودتى الدائمتين..*

----------


## اليمامة

> الغالية اليمامة...........اهلا بك مجددا يا غاليتي وأسعد الله مساءك بكل الخير
> 
> آسفة على إضفاء الحزن على ردي السابق عن الاحساس بالتجارب الصعبة التي مررت بها
> وعن حديث الموت الذي قال عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " اذكروا هادم الملذات" 
> فتذكر الموت خصوصا عبر تجارب مرت بنا يذكرنا دائما بأن نكون على استعداد تام للقاءه
> فقط وودت أن أذكر لك شيئا مر بي في طريق حياتي ..كنت بالفعل ارهب الموت الى درجة الموت نفسه
> وقد كتبت في قاعة القصة القصيرة قصة عن ذلك الكابوس  الذي لاحقني ليلة بأكملها ..أقول كابوسا
> لانني في حينها لم أكن افكر به الا والخوف يعتريني ..وكنت شابة في مقتبل العمر..
> ولكن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد استجاب لي دعائي في إحدى ليالي القدر ..فقد كنت قد سئمت الخوف والرعب 
> ...


 *
أستاذتى القديرة / لميس..
أسعد الله صباحك بكل الخير والحب سيدتى..أتمنى أن تكونى بأفضل حال..
أتعتذرين وقد كانت خلجاتك واحاسيسك الصدوقة عن الموت كبقعة الضوء الشديدة السطوع حيث شحذت كل انتباهنا وعاطفتنا ومودتنا؟؟
أولا تعرفين سيدتى أنك أمددتينى بشجاعة زائدة تجاه هذا الموت المنتظر..نعم ..والله..أرى الدنيا لمحة..فانية فانية..وصدقينى سيدتى هناك بشر يعيشون فيها وهم متصورون أنهم مخلدين فيها..حتى إدراك كنه الموت بل والإعتراف به يحتاج لشجاعة أحياناً فما بالك بمن يجاهر ويشهدنا أنه على أتم إستعداد لملاقاته فى بسالة؟..هو ...لاااا...بل هى..فى منتهى الإيمان والإستبسال إذن...
الحمد لله أولاً وأخيراً على كل شىء..وقدر الله دائماً هو أحسن وأعدل قضاء...لو نعرف.
الحمد لله..
أما وبخصوص المشاركة التى كانت غير ظاهرة..فأنا حقيقة لا أعرف لما حدث هذا مع حضرتك..كل الأمور عندى على ما يرام وعندنا جميعاً على ما أظن..
أتعشم أنه كان خطأ عابر وانتهى..وكل شىء جيد الآن..
فى انتظار إجابتك التى أشغف لها...
مع خالص مودتى وتقديرى..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> وبرضو جهز نفسك..لا تراجع ولا إستسلام..هههههههههه
> أما بخصوص سؤال حضرتك..فأنا شخصياً لا أحب البروتوكولات شديدة التعقيد..وأحب التصرف المباشر الطبيعى لأنه ربما وأثناء الفعل المباشر هذا تتولد لمحة صدق وإبداع غير مرتب لها..كانت محض صدفة من العقل الشاعر جداً ..وفى هذه الحالة المكسب سيكون لنا بالتأكيد..ألس كذلك؟؟
> ننتظر سؤالك هنا مباشرة يا سيدى..*


*السلام عليكم

يا ابنتي... الرحمة... أنا الذي سيستسلم حتى قبل بدء الحوار...

ولكنّ جميعاً جزيل الشكر.

سؤالي للأستاذة / لميس هو:

رأيناك ترتادين صنوفاً من البيان فتبدعين... بما في ذلك مداخلاتك هنا...*

*فكيف تتعاملين مع المعادلة الصعبة (فيض الإحساس الداخلي + توصيفك للقارئ + متطلبات الموضوع)؟*

----------


## لميس الامام

الأخ أيمن اهلا بك حول مائدة الأدب  وحياك الله معنا في هذا الحوار الشيق ..اولا كيف حالك ؟ "عسى ان تكون بخير".. وبالفعل استعد يا عزيزي لهذا اللقاء فهو شبه تحدي..

أشكرك على مبادرتك بهذا السؤال الذي أرجو بمحاولتي الرد عليه أن أكون قد وصلت الى حل المعادلة فيه..

ردا على سؤالك..("*فكيف تتعاملين مع المعادلة الصعبة*)؟

بمنتهى البساطة اخي أيمن وكل من يقرأ حوارنا هذا..بداية أنا قارئة أختار كتبي التي أقرأها  وأستوعبها في الوقت نفسه بحيث تكون مكملة لبعضها البعض لأقوم بقراءتها بنهم .. لا احدد نوعية ثقافتي لانها هواية وأنا بالتالي لست ملتزمة بموضوع محدد أو لنقل حقل محدد *ليسوِّر معلوماتي وإحاسسي داخل مساحة محددة.*منذ البعيد وأنا أقرأ ، وأنا لا أقرأ الكتب الاعتيادية من روايات ودواوين شعر فقط...أنا أقرأ كل ما تقع يدي عليه في شتى صنوف المعرفة وخصوصا في أدب وحضارات ثقافتنا  ولغتنا العربية ، هذا على الرغم من أن تخصصي الاكاديمي هو اللغة الانجليزية التي أتعامل معها أيضا ولكن في حدود العمل فقط وعند السفر...

اكتب في كل ما  من شأنه أن يخدم قضية محددة في مختلف  المجالات - كما قلت الأدبية واللغوية العربية وأتقدم بهذه الدراسات الى نادي أدبي في جده  كل ما سنحت لي فرص الحوار..أناقش وأدلي بدلوي في اي منظومة تتختص بمعرفتي على المستوى الادبي اللغوي ..وفي الآونة الأخيرة بدأت أقوم بدراسة النقد الأدبي لأنه مكمل لما أقوم به من قراءات لمختلف ما يرتبط بما يستهويني..كما أنني أنشر شيئا من كتاباتي في مجلة المستشفى الذي أعمل به وفي بعض الصحف والمجلات المحلية حين يعرض علي حوار مثل هذا الحوار..

بالنسبة للقصة القصيرة لن أقول أنني ضليعة  -بل محترفة يجوز - بها  أجيدها الى الحد الذي يمكنني من نشرها إن اقتنعت بجودتها واتباعي لقواعد كتابتها  ..شعر الفصحى  كذلك اعشقه ولي عدة محاولات في نظمه  المقفى أو الحديث..

في الخواطر احساسي يرتفع هنا الى حد أنني أصب مشاعري بل ومشاعر وتجارب الآخرين بمجرد الإنصات لتجاربهم..فكما قلت أنا أحيا بمن هم حولي هم من يلهموني الكتابة ..فأنا لا أكتب دائما عن تجاربي الخاصة ولكني أكتب ما أكتب وكأنني طرف في قضيته..
لا أدري أهذا التعدد في الابداع ميزة أم تشتت..إنها حالات من التقمص إن شئنا أن نطلق عليها   لا أقول تشتت أبدا عن هذا التنوع المعرفي ... ..لكن هذه  أنا لميس الامام أكتب حيث أجد نفسي تريد أن تكتب ،  أقول ما أعرف وما لا فلا..أحاول أن أشارك بمعرفتي والتي اعتقد أنها مقارنة بمعارف البعض قياساً،  ليست بالمساحة التي كنت اروم أن أصل إليها خلال الفترة التي مارست فيها الكتابة والقراءة والنقد..وإن شاء الله تعالى أن أواصل وسأعمل  على هذا طالما يوجد نفس في داخلى..

مرة أخرى اخي أيمن أشكرك على اهتمامك ..ودائما مرحبا بك معنا حول مائدة الأدب..

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

سؤالك عن الأمكنة يا غاليتي يوجع قلبي ..فأنا لي تجارب مع الامكنة جعلتني لا أتعلق بها كما هي سيرتي الأولى

فقد خذلتني في مرات عديدة عبر تجارب جعلتني أؤدب نفسي على أن لا أشعر بالانتماء إلى أي مكان حتى وإن أعجبني
وهذا لا ينطبق على شعوري بالانتماء لمصر العروبة ..فوضع  مصر في  قلبي كالنقش في الحجر 
فهي بلدي وكانت مستقري منذ يراعي وحتى نهاية المرحلة الوسطية من الجامعة 
بالطبع الى جانب بقعة طاهرة مقدسة  في بلادي " مكة المكرمة بيت الله المعمور ، والمدينة  المنورة ..بلد الرسول عليه أفضل السلام ...
هاتان بقعتان تسكنان داخلي بعقد تملكي ابدي إن شاء الله..

من الامكنة التي زرتها وتركت أريحية داخل نفسي كانت ..لبنان وأعني بلبنان ،  الجبل  والبحر 

فأنا أجد لبنان هناك في جبالها  المعانقة قممها أزرقاق سمائها بجلال وهيبة  ومن تحتها تلك الأودية الهادئة السحرية التي تتماوج أزهارها واشجارها مع سحر النسيم 

لبنان هناك ..بعيدا عن الصراعات التي تتقاذفها ..لبنان الحلم السحر ..وتموج البحر 
يرفرف فوقه طيور مجنحة صباحا لتسكن الوداعة داخل النفس
في لبنان تاقت نفسي لأقول ما يعتمل في داخلي على صفحات دفاتري عبرت من خلالها عن السعادة وعن الحزن على ما فات من العمر دون وعي مني بمرور سنين  العمركالمطايا المسرعين
كانت أقسى من صخور تلك الجبال 
كنت أجلس بين جنبات جبالها وعلى شرفات الزمن
 أجالس البحر من شواطئه جلوسَ مسحورٍ بأبدية جمال تلك البقاع..
عشقي للأماكن الهادئة وجدته هناك بشكل لا يوصف ....وهناك وجدت الطبيعة العشوائية التي أعشق ..وجدت الأفق الذي افتقد ،  الأفق الرحب على مد النظر
هناك كنت صديقة للشمس وهي تشرق وهي تغرب ..صديقة للرعاة وأغنامهم ..صديقة للعصافير تغرد عند بزوغ الشمس

تعلمت من بعض طوائفهم التي تقطن الجبال ديانتهم وكتابهم " الحكمة" ..ولم أكن أعرف شيئا عن طريقتهم..

صديقة للمسنين من أهلها أصبحت..
تحدثت معهم ..تعرفت على أنماط الطبيعة التي لم اعاينها كما عاينتها في لبنان..
إن الوجه الآخر للبناني  الذي لم أكن اعرفه هو ذلك الوجه البسيط ..
الذي ما زال الى يومنا هذا يمثل الماضي بكل جلاله وجماله ..
يمثل الحفاظ على عادات وتقاليد تخلى عنها أهل المدن في لبنان 
إنه ذلك المتسلق لجبالها والسابح مع جداولها ..الشارب من ينابيعها الطبيعية..
لبنان الفن .المختبئ بين صخور جبالها وحول المواقد في لياليها التي يغمرها طهر الثلوج..

أما ما زرته من أماكن فكان من بلاد العالم اوربا (فرنسا، سويسرا، إيطاليا ،لندن ، وسافرت الى الولايات المتحده عدة مرات حيث نملك بيتا ومزرعة لتربية الخيول 
 أما  اليونان فهي من البلاد التي لي فيها مع أسرتي ذكريات أكثر من رائعة ..أهي الصحبة؟ أ
م أن أنها ذلك المكان 
 الذي يذكرني بالاسكندرية لانها تحمل ذات الطابع الراقي الخفيف الظل الذي يحمل سمات الزمن الجميل والتي لم اشعر فيها بغربة أبدا..
بساطة أهلها كساطة غير مستعارة
بساطة حقيقية...هذه بلاد زرتها وبلاد عربية لا تقل روعة عن لبنان

أما مصر فهي حدوتة أخرى .. مصر في دمي أحبها بكل متناقضاتها وفوضويتها وصراحة أبناءها
أحب مصر وأود أن تبقى أم ا لدنيا 
أبثقافاتها المختلفة ..
وأهلها الطيبين 
الكرماء..االموهين 
هل الكلمة الطيبة 
الذين يحبون بدون خبث ولا هدف
ومسك الختام عشق لا يعلو فوقه عشق في نفسي وفي نفس كل مسلم
المدينة المنورة ومكة المكرمة
بلاد الطهر والقداسة
بلدي الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة ومن قبلهما بيت الله المعمور
هناك وهناك فقط الراحة المتفردة
هناك الخشوع 
هناك الاستسلام للروحانيات
هناك لا يعنيني شئ سوى أنني بين يدي ا لله تعالى وفي بيته  ضيفة معززة مكرمة
أسأل فأعطى
أدعو فيستجاب لي
اخضع فيرحمني
جل جلاله
ماذا أقول عن هذه الرحاب الطاهرة غير أنها قبلة كل مسلم ..ما أروعها  من الأمكنة  وما أخلد تاريخها
  هل هناك مكان يشعر المرء بانتماء اليه أكثر من  بيت ا لله وكعبته المشرفة ومدينة  الرسول وآل بيته وأصحابه
لا أظن أنني مهما قلت سأوفي هذين البلدين الطاهرين حقهما فهما خير بقعتين على ظهر الأرض..
وأنا بالفعل محظوظة أنني إبنة هذا البلد الكريم..

----------


## اليمامة

*
الله..الله..الله يا أستاذة.. جوبت بصحبة كلماتك تلك البلدان..فى ثانية واحدة تنقلت من هنا لهناك..
رائعة هى أماكنك سيدتى..وأتفق معك كثيراً حول لبنان..لم أزورها من قبل ولكن المشاهد التى نراها عبر الشاشات وحكايات الناس تؤكد صحة كل ما أفردتى بشأنها..اليونان أيضاً من أحب البلدان لخاطرى..وفعلاً أعشق الأسكندرية لأنها توحى لى بهذا الطابع الجريكى..اسكندرية عندما تصبحين داخلها تشعرين وكأنك فى جو آخر مختلف تماماً عن جو أى مدينة مصرية أخرى..لها طابع متفرد فعلاً..
أحب تركيا أيضاً..مدينة أخرى ذات طابع آخر رائع..وعلى نفس الشاكلة قبرص..وإيطاليا..
أعشق الأماكن سيدتى ولا تبرح ذاكرتى أبداً..الأمكنة بالفعل تظل تعيش داخلى حية ما حييت..ولذلك تسبب الوجع غالباً مع ذكراها..فأحاول قدر إستطاعتى أن أروض نفسى مثلك على التعايش والإنسجام مع المستجد دائماً من الأماكن..
أتمنى أن ينعم الله علينا بزيارة المدينة المنورة ومكة المكرمة...
بلاد الطهر والقداسة..صدقتى..أجمل الأماكن التى يمكن أن يختتم بها الإنسان رحلة أسفاره..
هنيئاً لك تواجدك فى هذه البلدان العطرة..وأنك ابنة هذه القداسة وهذا الطهر..
نكمل ...
والسؤال الآن هو..هل تعتقدين أن أى شخص يمكن أن يكتب خاطرة؟..أم أنه لابد من الموهبة كأساس؟..
سؤال آخر..ماهو احساسك سيدتى وأنت تسطرين آخر جملة وتضعين القلم..؟ هل ترضين تماماً عن كتاباتك؟..هل وجدتى نفسك فيها؟
ومن هم أفضل الكتاب الذين تقرأ لهم الأستاذة لميس..من هو كاتبها المفضل ..ربما منذ زمن وحتى اليوم..يعنى قد يكون قدوتك الأدبية ..أثر فى أعمالك ونظرتك للكتابة؟
أخيراً..ماهى نسبة المجاملة عند لميس الامام؟..
أشكرك لسعة صدرك...
*





[/SIZE][/QUOTE]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الأخ أيمن اهلا بك حول مائدة الأدب  وحياك الله معنا في هذا الحوار الشيق ..اولا كيف حالك ؟ "عسى ان تكون بخير".. وبالفعل استعد يا عزيزي لهذا اللقاء فهو شبه تحدي..


*أهلا بك أختاه، أتمنى أن تكوني أنت وأسرتك الكريمة في أحسن الأحوال بكرم الله.

واطمئني جداً... حالي بفضل الله خير وله الحمد... وبناتي "مربييني" أحسن تربية...

لكني مشفق من مثل هذا اللقاء وسأتوسل بكل طاقتي كي أجلس فيه -كما أنا الآن- مجلس المتلقي لخلاصة الفكر والثقافة... فقط. (سامعة يا "يمامة"؟ فقططططططططططططط).

أمّا الضيفة الراقية، فلك الشكر يا أختاه على ردك المتكامل المحكم لكن -أرجو المعذرة- فيبدو إنني لم أوضح سؤالي بالقدر الكافي.

قصدي من سؤالي عن المعادلة الصعبة هو كيفية تحقيق توازنها في الموضوع الواحد.

مثلاً، عند كاتبة خاطرة عن موضوع مثل "بعض مواقف الانتماء القومي". مثل هذا الموضوع مشحون ويثير عواطف الكاتب وتتواثب هذه العواطف لتصل إلى سن القلم، وفي نفس الوقت لا يخلو الموضوع من بيانات ومعلومات موقفية أو تاريخية قد تغيب عن القارئ بل قد لا يدرك كنهها وموضوعيتها فتثقل عليه كنص أو كمضمون، وأيضاً يتطلب الموضوع قدرة بيان وبلاغة وأمثلة قد تؤثر على الشكل العام سلباً بالإطالة، أو بالتشعب المشتت، رغم احتمال كونها ضرورية، ناهيك عن وجهة نظر الكاتب ومتطلبات توصيلها حِسّاّ واستيعاباً.

وسؤالي يختص بالتوازن بين كل هذه العناصر بحيث يستوفى كلٌ حقه، ولا يطغى على غيره في العمل الواحد.

وقد رأينا من الكتاب من يترك قلمه ينطلق بلا قيود، ومنهم من يفعل ذلك ثم يراجع النتيجة مضيفاً هنا ومنقصاً هناك، ومنهم يبدأ بالمنهجية الحازمة فيبدأ بوضع قائمة فيها توصيف لكل عنصر في العمل ويبني عليها على مراحل، ومنهم من يتنقل بين هذه الأساليب حسب مايراه مناسباً للموضوع، ومنهم من يجمع بين أكثر من أسلوب، وطبعاً هناك أساليب لم تضمها هذه الأمثلة.

فكيف تنتقي الأستاذة / لميس الإمام زهور إبداعاتها من بين بساتين الأحاسيس، ورؤيتها للقراء، ومتطلبات الموضوع؟

وكيف تنسقها من حيث الترتيب، و"تفعيل الدهشة"، وإيجاد الحميمية؛ كل هذا مع تواصل خيوط العقلانية والوضوح بسلاسة وتناغم؟ (وهي كلها من المزايا الواضحة في أعمالك)؟

أرجو ألاّ أكون أطلت، وأن أكون وفقت في توضيح السؤال.
*

----------


## لميس الامام

الأخ والمحاور الذكي ايمن رشدي...لم أستغرب طرح تساؤلاتك بالشكل الذي اتيت به كونك رجلا ذو خلفية ثقافية جلية..انجذب الى حوار اليمامة الغالية معي مما  يسعدني أن أحاول الوصول كما تصورت الى الاجابة عما  طرحته.

هنا وجدت مقدمة تتطلب رسم خريطة لكيفية السير على منهجيتها لأي عمل أدبي من الألف الى الياء.. .. وأنا سأخص الخاطرة بالذكر هنا حيث أنني من منطلقها مضيت الى محاولات كتابة القصص القصيرة والقصائد (بعضها قومي ) إلى جانب بعض القصائد الوجدانية المتواضعة  وبما أني  دائمة المحاولة وعندي جرأة لا بأس بها للخوض في غمار ما تمليه علي حصيلتي الثقافية الأدبية  نتاج تجارب شعورية او اجتماعية أو حتى قومية فإنني اطلق العنان لعقلي ومشاعري وقلمي أن يقول كل ما يدور في داخلي 

  الخاطرة التي تعرف على انها فن من فنون اللغات الأدبية لها شروط ومقومات توصلها الى ذائقة المتلقي الى درجة النبض في وجدانه والتوجه الى استمتاعه بسحر يطلق خياله ليعيش فيها وكأنه طرف فيها. 

هذا بالطبع لا يتم مبدئيا الا اذا كان الصانع ملهما، متمكنا بإبداع من جميع مقومات العمل الأدبي الذي سيقوم به ، هذه المقومات تتمحور بادئ ذي بدء في ملكة الحس وإطلاق الخيال وحسن انتقاء موضوع الخاطرة ، ومن ثم في فن انتقاء المفردات اللغوية معتمدا على خلفية ثقافته وذوقه في اختيار كل مفردة مناسبة أنيقة تتوافق وتلتقي وتأملاته محل التجربة التي يبغي التعبير عنها ، بحيث تتلمس بإبداع مواطن الحس عند المتلقي كيفما حطت في خطوطها بإحساس مثير للدهشة ..

الخاطرة عمل أدبي مثالي للتعبير  بحرية لغوية خالية من  التقيد بقافية محددة أو جرس موسيقي،  تعبر عن معاناة ومحاكاة النفس..تجسد انفعالات شتى  تكتنف روح المبدع.. مغلفة بالفكر والحس والتخيل..وكما للشعر شيطانه ، فللخواطر أيضا وحيها..الذي يطال أيضا - بعيدا عن الوجدان العاطفي- التعبير العلمي لأي فكرة سواء في الجغرافيا أو التاريخ أو اللغة او حتى في الرسم وعلوم الاجتماع والعلوم النفسية ويجوز كافة العلوم  بشكل عام ( تطرقت الى بعض العلوم منها في قصصي القصيرة كالعلوم الطبية والهندسية)..
فكيف يصل المبدع الى قارئه كي يستنفر مشاعره ومعايشته لمحتوى خاطرته؟.. كل هذا يعتمد على قريحة الكاتب وملكة احساسه فهو بريشته فنان..وبريشته شاعر وبريشته روائي بكل ما يتجلى في كتابته من بيان وصور خيالية ، فكرية وعاطفية..ريشة تكتب هذا الإحساس وتنقله برونق ممتع ليصل الى المتلقي على مخدة مخملية.

إن الروعة في فن الخاطرة لا يتأتي إلا من وحي التجربة باستشفافه كل ما هو مبتكر -غير متكرر في مجمل أعماله- في تصوره الذهني وليأتي هذا المبدع بإحساسه بعالمه الخاص حين يوظف خبراته الخيالية بمفرداته المختلفة لتتجلى بدون كابح في كل إبداع جديد يقدمه للمتلقي.
فكيف تنتقي الأستاذة / لميس الإمام زهور إبداعاتها من بين بساتين الأحاسيس، ورؤيتها للقراء، ومتطلبات الموضوع؟

نأتي الى كيفية اختياري لأعمالي التي تختلف في فكرتها من خاطرة الى أخرى ومن قصة قصيرة الى اخرى ومن قصيدة شعر الى أخرى أيضا..
هذا الاختلاف والتنوع لا يأتي حسبما ذكرت الا من نتاج التجارب الشعورية المختلفة التي أمر بها..هناك تجارب تأتي في لحظة حائرة قد أمر بها كما يمر بها أي فنان يحمل قلم وورقة ليرسم شيئا ما بداخله أحيانا لا أستطيع أن أحدد هوية هذا الشئ صدقا..اشعر به وكأنه كائن خرافي تكون داخلي ويريد أن يولد..فكيف يولد ؟ وعلى اية صورة ..انها لحظة حائرة تنتهي بشرارة كهربائية عجيبة يعاني منها معظم  المبدعين مع بداية إبداعهم مع الملهم أو الملهمة في اي صورة تتمثل فيها التجربة  الشعورية....فهذا العملاق (التعبير الشعوري بالكتابة)  الذي في داخلنا كمبدعن يريد أن يخرج من قمقمه ..
لأبدأ بما يزاحم انفاسي ..أحاول التريث ، أهدأ ،اطلق ذهني بعيدا في مكان هادئ اتخلص فيه من جميع مشاغل الحياة اليومية وروتينها الممل..حتى اصبح أكثر تحررا.. اعيشها خلوة مع نفسي لانني قررت أن اخلص النفس مما يعتمل داخلها من كل فوضى وبعثرة فكرية تحتاج الى لملمة..أدخل عالمي الخاص ارسم سورا حول كل ما يدور داخلي وأبدأ بالتدريج كتابة التجربة الشعورية ومن ثم قائمة الانفعالات داخلي ..ومن هنا ، افتح بوابة المفردات التي سأقوم باستخدامها أجسد انفعالاتي الشعورية التي لها علاقة بالتجربة محل الكتابة..أجرب أن اهذي بالكتابة استلهاما من الوجع ( مثلا كتجربة شعورية ) الذي يلازمني في هذه الفترة الشعورية الخاصة جدا..ارسم دموعي كلمات  وأوجاعي آهات  أستحضر من سأكتب عنه ، أطرح على نفسي وعليه تساؤلات عن سبب هذه الأوجاع والآلام لماذا وقعت أنا بالذات تحٍت نيط سياطها ..أكرر الأسئلة ..وأبحث عن إجابات تشفي جراحا خيمت على صحراء روحي..احاول اطلاق صوت الأنين والعتاب..
وأنا في هذه الأجواء الحزينة  المؤلمة ..أحاور ملهمي ،- فللتجربة الشعورية ملهميها والخواطر المستوحاة من تجارب مختلفة ما هي إلا تجسيدا لهذه الالهامات العاطفية ..نجد أن المرأة ملهمة الرجل والرجل ملهم المرأة تماما مثل الالهام الطبيعي ..البطولات والأوطان – وأسباب عقوقه العاطفي نحوي أو فراقه لي ، أحاور الطرف الآخر أيا كان بلغة حوار أدبية بحتة تتخللها صور بلاغية لغوية تتمكن مني  كما اشعرها بالتمام ، بعدها أمتطي  صهوة الكتابة لتسابق الكلمات والتعبيرات أفكاري أعري اللحظات القاتمة ..وأُلْبِسُ اللحظات الجميلة أجمل الحلل وأزينها ..ومن ثم أجد الحل الافتراضي .. والذي في كتاباتي ابدا لا يخلو من الأمل.. وهكذا يتسلسل مضمون كتاباتي..
بهذه الكتابات اشعر وكأني كل نساء الشرق اللائي يزغردن عند الفرح وينتحبن عند الترح  أكتب للوطن كما أكتب عن القلب ..أكتب عن الفراق كما أكتب غربة النفس والوطن أكتب حتى عن الموت الذي يهدم ملذاتنا  ولكن مجمل كتاباتي اخي أيمن في النهاية تتمحور حول معاناة نساء الشرق  المكبلات بقيود من حرير وهن حرائر..لأنني احداهن..أكتب عنهن بكل شعوري وانفعالاتي في صور فكرية حسية وتخيلية...

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الأستاذة الفاضلة / لميس الإمام

كم أشرف وأعتز بلقب "أخي" الذي تمنحينه لي، لكني -كلما قرأتك- رسخ في عقيدتي مقامك كأستاذة...

أستاذة فكر... واطّلاع... واستقراء... ورؤية... وحِس... واستنتاج... وطبعاً... إبداع.

وبعد تقديم الشكر اللائق بثراء ردك وسلاسة تعبيراتك، اسمحي لي أن أقف عند هذه الجملة التي تمس الثقافة الاجتماعية في الصميم:*




> ولكن مجمل كتاباتي اخي أيمن في النهاية تتمحور حول معاناة نساء الشرق  المكبلات بقيود من حرير وهن حرائر..لأنني احداهن..أكتب عنهن بكل شعوري وانفعالاتي في صور فكرية حسية وتخيلية...


*لا شك أن النساء في مجتمعاتنا يعانين من وضعٍ -أقل ما يقال فيه- إنه مأساوي.

فمجتمع يحرمها حق الإرث، وآخر يسلبها حق التصويت، وثالث يقفز -بدعوى التحرر- إلى إجهاض فعاليتها كأم ومحور للأسرة، ويلقي بها إلى معترك الوظيفة تحت الضغط الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، وليس كمجال تنمية وإثبات ذات... بمعنى إنّه لا يوجد مانع منطقي يمنع  النساء من العمل والإنتاج، لكن من يعملن من أجل لقمة العيش فقط محرومات من أداء الأولوية الأولى في حياتهن كأمهات ومربيات و"مهندسات" للأسرة.

ولكن...أين دور المرأة في حماية المرأة؟

من التي تُربّي الإبن على إنه أفضل من البنات؟

من التي تخلق منه طاغية منذ نعومة أظافره؟

بل ومن التي تزرع في البنت شوكة الانكسار أمام الرجل وهي شبه رضيعة؟

أليس مفهوم "تفوق الرجل" مفهوماً تربوياً بالأساس؟ فمن الذي يُربّي؟

إن كانت الأم... فهي مصدر المشكلة... وإن كان الأب... فأين دور الأم؟ وإن كان كلاهما... فهل يُعقل أن ينتج  المتشاركَيْن (فهما صنوان ما داما تشاركا) مفهوماً يقوم على انحطاط أحدهما؟

يعلم الله إني لا أتهم النساء...

لكنها نقطة تساؤل بقيت معي زمناً ولم أجد لها جواباً شافياً.

أفيدينا برأيك يا أستاذة وجزاك الله الخير كله.*

----------


## لميس الامام

استاذ أيمن اسعد الله نهارك بكل خير

شكرا اخي على مداخلاتك واستقراءك لكل ما صبه العقل والقلم  فوق هذا المتصفح الدسم جدا والذي أتمنى أن لا أكون قد أرهقت به أبناء مصر أحبتي الغاليين ..
أنت مشاغب يا أخ أيمن هههههههه  :36 8 3:  لم تثير هذه القضية ... :36 22 4:  ألم أقل أنا إننا مكبلات بالحرير ونحن حرائر.....
عزيزي سنتحدث ..لكن دعني انتهي من عملي واعود الى  اليت وبعد قسط من الراحة سأتفرغ لهذه القضية الخطيييييييرة جدا جدا جدا..........

اسعد الله يومك مرة أخرى والى اللقاء

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

غاليتي اليمامة

صباح الخير والنور والسرور
 :36 8 8: 
والله لم أتجاهل آخر استفساراتك ..ولكني ضمنت بعضا من الاجابات المطلوبة في ردي على الاستاذ أيمن رشدي
معلش حبيبتي سامحيني ولكن الوقت ضيق للغاية ..سأقوم باستكمال الرد عليك يا غاليتي ان شاء الله ..فقط لو تشاركينا في حوار المرأة الشرقية ..

محبتي 

لميس الامام

----------


## اليمامة

*صباح الفرح والبشر ..
صباح الفل والياسمين والنرجس..
صباح محمل بنفحات إيمانية رمضانية قريبة جداً..
صباح عطر على أساتذتى الأجلاء..أيمن رشدى..ولميس الامام..
تأكدت الآن فقط سيدى ووالدى العزيز أيمن..أن الدور القادم لن يتعداك أبداً..فأنت أدها وأدود يا أستاذ..وهاهى العينة بينة..كفاك تواضعاً..وأسئلتك هنا لن تدخل الرعب فى قلبى..وسأحاورك يعنى سأحاورك...هههههههه
أستاذتى الحبيبة لميس...أنا معكم أتابع بشغف..وأعلم مقدار الإرهاق الفكرى الذى بالتأكيد مسنا جميعاً فوق هذه الصفحات المكتنزة بالدسامة..
والحقيقة أن سؤالى السابق هذا كان سيعقبه سؤالاً آخر وكفى..يعنى مرة قادمة وخلاص..
أحببت فقط أن أنوه لك عن هذا التخطيط حتى تطمئنى ..وأنا أعرف أيضاً متطلبات الشهر الكريم...وضيق الوقت فيه..فكانت نيتى أن ننهى الحوار قبل حلول الشهر..يعنى غداً إن شاء الله..
صدقينى لا يزال فى جعبتى الكثير وحوارك حوار لا ينضب والله..كلما تقدمنا فيه للأمام كلما شعرت بأننى أنجذب له أكثر وأكثر..
ولكن ما باليد حيلة..وعزائى أنك سيدتى معنا هنا يجمعنا بك هذا المنتدى الرائع..فدائماً إن شاء الله سنسعد بطلتك البهية بيننا..
أشكر لك تنويهك..وسأتابع معكما ..
تفضلوا على الرحب والسعة..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح الفرح والبشر ..
> صباح الفل والياسمين والنرجس..
> صباح محمل بنفحات إيمانية رمضانية قريبة جداً..
> 
> تأكدت الآن فقط سيدى ووالدى العزيز أيمن..أن الدور القادم لن يتعداك أبداً..*


*يا بنيتي...

الله يكرمك... كما رأيت... أنا رجلٌ مليء بالأسئلة... لا بالإجابات.

أين أنا مما تطلبين؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *يا بنيتي...
> 
> الله يكرمك... كما رأيت... أنا رجلٌ مليء بالأسئلة... لا بالإجابات.
> 
> أين أنا مما تطلبين؟*


*أستاذى العزيز / أيمن رشدى
أنت على الرحب والسعة دائماً سيدى وأفخر حقاً بوجودك بيننا
كل عام وانت بخير
ورمضان كريم*

----------


## اليمامة

*الأستاذة الغالية لميس الامام
كيف حالك سيدتى؟
أرجو أن تكوتى بأحس حال إن شاء الله
ممكن بقى دلوقتى تغمضى عنيكى..

علشان عملالك مفاجأة
أيوة..مفاجأة..
 فتحى..



ههههههههه
إيه رأيك بقى فى الفانوس دا

جبته هنا مخصوص علشانك
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة والأسرة الجميلة كلها وخصوصاً سع
تحياتى له ولأبنائك الأعزاء جميعاً
ورمضان كريم..
*

----------


## لميس الامام

*حبيبة قلبي اليمامة

صباح  الورد يا حبيبتي 
وكل عام وانت بخير وابناء مصر كلها بخير 
جميل قوي يا روح قلبي الفانوس الف شكر 
واسأل لي ولكم ان يتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا طيلة هذا الشهر الفضيل

حابة بسرعة كده ارد على سؤالك الاخير ..فاكراه ؟؟؟


آخر كتاب قرأته لم يكن كتابا ولكن بحثا اجتماعيا يخص الأسرة العربية.

كانت وما زالت الكتب التي ألفها كبار كتابنا العرب مصريين وعراقيين ومغاربة ولبنانيين وسوريين من أقوى الكتب العربية التي حفرت في تلافيف العقل معرفة واسعة مختلفة الى جانب المتعة طبعا لم يجدهذا الزمان بمثلها بعد..إنهم كبار الكتاب والمؤلفين إنهم العمالقة :::::::::::::::أمثال

يوسف السباعى ونجيب محفوظ وتوفيق الحكيم ويوسف إدريس طه حسين وكتبه وعبقريات العقادروايات تولستوى وارنست هيمنجواى مكسيم جوركي وتيشكوفسكى وفولتير وحديثا كاتب رائع جدا اسمه باولو كويلو من امريكا الجنوبية وعلاء الاسواني من مصر

احب أن اضيف  اغانى أم كلثوم وعبدا لحليم حافظ وأشعار عبد الرحمن الابنودى وصلاح جاهين وفؤاد حداد واحمد فؤاد نجم وغيرها الكثير والكثير
من بقايا الزمن الجميل.




مرة ثانية الف شكر يا غالية

غاليتي معلش ياروحي انا بشكرك جدا على هذا الحوار الجميل ده .ليس لانني اكتفيت من التحاور معك..لا أبدا يا غاليتي 
نحن في السعودية نعيش في جو خانق من الحرارة والرطوبة ..+ العمل + الصيام (ربنا يقدرنا عليه) + مسئوليات تحضير الافطار للاولاد..

حبيبتي انا بشكرك وبشكر كل من مر على حوارنا الجميل الرائع ده ونهل منه من المعرفة ما قد اضاف اليه ولم ينقص منه..

تحياتي الخاصة للغالية جيهان محمد علي ولأخي الكريم أيمن رشيد
والف شكر وكل سنة وانتم طيبين......

لميس الامام*

----------


## لميس الامام

*اخي الفاضل أيمن رشدي

سامحني اتأخرت عليك ..والله المشاغل اكثر مما يتصور أحد ..بلدنا تحس اليوم بيعدي يقول هاي..باي على طول والله

معلش ..انا طبعا كنت حابة جدا أن اتكلم في موضوع المرأة خصوصا اني قريبا ح انزل كتاب عبارة عن كتاباتي كلها مصاغة على هيئة رواية من عدة قصص قصيرة.. هذا الكتاب سيحمل اسم " نساء بلا قيد" 

المهم اني في هذا الكتاب ضمنت  الكثير من أحوال المرأة العربية ..وكيف أنه من  الممكن جدا ان تحطم امرأة امرأة وأن ترفع من شأن امرأة امرأة اخرى..
بالتأكيد سألتقي مع احبتي ابناء مصر في الأيام القادمة وسأتشرف بلقاءك أخي أيمن لننقاش هذه القضية وجها لوجه..

اشكر اهتمامك وحضورك معنا يعني الكثير لي ولليمامة بالتأكيد...

وكل سنة وحضرنك بخير*

----------


## اليمامة

*الأستاذة لميس
أسعدتينا والله
وكان حوار شيق وعلى أعلى مستوى من الرقى
أنا التى يتوجب عليها شكرك على تحملك لنا وقبول هذا التحدى فأنا أعلم تماماً أن اللقاء كان دسم جداً
ولكنك أفضتى علينا مع ذلك بكرم وسخاء
مقدرة تماماً أعذارك سيدتى وفى النهاية نحن كنا على وشك أن ننهى الحوار بالفعل 
الحمد لله على كل حال وكل عام وانت وأسرتك الغالية بكل خير
وأتقدم باعتذار لأستاذى القدير أيمن رشدى
على أمل أن تتحسن الظروف وتتمكن الأستاذة لميس من تناول سؤالك القيم
أشكرك سيدى وأشكر كل من شرفونا بالحضور وبالمتابعة والمشاركة
أشكركم جميعاً من عميق قلبى
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
وتقبلوا خالص تقديرى ومودتى..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *اخي الفاضل أيمن رشدي
> 
> سامحني اتأخرت عليك ..والله المشاغل اكثر مما يتصور أحد ..بلدنا تحس اليوم بيعدي يقول هاي..باي على طول والله
> 
> معلش ..انا طبعا كنت حابة جدا أن اتكلم في موضوع المرأة خصوصا اني قريبا ح انزل كتاب عبارة عن كتاباتي كلها مصاغة على هيئة رواية من عدة قصص قصيرة.. هذا الكتاب سيحمل اسم " نساء بلا قيد" 
> 
> المهم اني في هذا الكتاب ضمنت  الكثير من أحوال المرأة العربية ..وكيف أنه من  الممكن جدا ان تحطم امرأة امرأة وأن ترفع من شأن امرأة امرأة اخرى..
> بالتأكيد سألتقي مع احبتي ابناء مصر في الأيام القادمة وسأتشرف بلقاءك أخي أيمن لننقاش هذه القضية وجها لوجه..
> 
> ...


*استاذتنا الفاضلة /  لميس الإمام

أولاً... كل عام وحضرتك، وكل أسرتك بكل الخير والسلامة... وأعانك الله على ما يشمله قدوم رمضان من واجبات، والتزامات.

ثانياً... لا اعتذار من الكريم على كرمه.

في انتظار كتابك القيّم، عسى أن أجد فيه -أو في ما تتفضلين به من استمرار في النقاش- ما يجيب تساؤلات عديدة حول هذا الموضوع.

نحن الشاكرون لك لما أفضت به علينا من فكر وعلم، جزاك الله كل الخير، وبارك لك، وبك، ومنك.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وأتقدم باعتذار لأستاذى القدير أيمن رشدى
> على أمل أن تتحسن الظروف وتتمكن الأستاذة لميس من تناول سؤالك القيم
> أشكرك سيدى وأشكر كل من شرفونا بالحضور وبالمتابعة والمشاركة
> أشكركم جميعاً من عميق قلبى
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير
> وتقبلوا خالص تقديرى ومودتى..*


*ابنتي العزيزة / اليمامة

كما قلت سابقاً... لا اعتذار من كريم على كرمه.

وأنت، وكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع -وخاصة ضيفته الراقية- قد أكرمتمونا وزدتم.

بل الشكر لك، ولها، ولكل من شارك سواء بالمداخلة والنقاش، أو بالمعونة والجهد.

وواجبنا طبعاً أن نقدر الظروف للجميع، ويكفي أننا نهلنا من موضوعكم هذا أسمى الأفكار والمعاني.

ملحوظة: هو مافيش فوانيس للمشاركين ولاّ إيه؟ هههههه*

----------


## اليمامة

> *ابنتي العزيزة / اليمامة
> 
> كما قلت سابقاً... لا اعتذار من كريم على كرمه.
> 
> وأنت، وكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع -وخاصة ضيفته الراقية- قد أكرمتمونا وزدتم.
> 
> بل الشكر لك، ولها، ولكل من شارك سواء بالمداخلة والنقاش، أو بالمعونة والجهد.
> 
> وواجبنا طبعاً أن نقدر الظروف للجميع، ويكفي أننا نهلنا من موضوعكم هذا أسمى الأفكار والمعاني.
> ...


يا سلام
ههههههههه
فيه فوانيس وسفرة كاملة يا أستاذ أيمن
بس انت تطلب..
وآدى فانوس من النوع "الكووول" علشان خاطر حضرتك وبس



وياريت بقى تشرفنا على مائدة رحمن أبناء مصر فى المطبخ..هتلاقى حاجات أحسن من الفوانيس ميت مرة..هههههه
كل سنة وحضرتك بألف خير...

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا سلام
> ههههههههه
> فيه فوانيس وسفرة كاملة يا أستاذ أيمن
> بس انت تطلب..
> وآدى فانوس من النوع "الكووول" علشان خاطر حضرتك وبس
> 
> 
> 
> وياريت بقى تشرفنا على مائدة رحمن أبناء مصر فى المطبخ..هتلاقى حاجات أحسن من الفوانيس ميت مرة..هههههه
> كل سنة وحضرتك بألف خير...


*أشكرك بقوة على الفانوس الكول دا... على ايامنا كان اسمة "كلوب نمرة 5"... هههه

وانا باعتذر عن المائدة بتاعتكوا... أصل انا معزوم طول رمضان... وبعد الفطار عندي مؤتمر يومياً مع عيال الحتة نلعب بالفوانيس... سي يو آفتر العيد ان شاء الله.*

----------

